# هل قال المسيح ....



## NEW_MAN (23 مارس 2006)

هل قال المسيح : أنا هو الله فاعبدوني ...

هكذا دائما يسأل الاخوة المسلمين 
اخي وعزيزي المسلم :

مارأيك في سؤال مثل هذا ؟؟

هل هو سؤال منطقي ؟؟

هناك ثلاث نقاط غير منطقية في هذا السؤال 

*النقطة الاولى : *


اذا قلنا ان ملكا تواضع ولبس ملابس احد عامة الشعب ومشي في الاسواق لتفقد احوال الرعية ، هل سوف يمشي في كل مكان مهلالا وصارخا " أنا هو الملك ، انحنوا لي " ، ام سوف يختار الملك بعضا من رعيته الموثوق بهم ، ويخبرهم عن شخصيته وعن مهمته وعن ماذا سوف يلبس وكيف سيتصرف وهو كأحد افراد الشعب ، ومتى سوف يعلن عن حقيقته ويعود الى قصره وعرشه ؟؟؟

وهل اذا قالها المسيح سوف تعترف معنا بأنه هو فعلا الله الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟؟

اقصد ، انك سوف تصدق ببساطة وسهولة ولن تتهم الانجيل بالتحريف ؟؟

وما رأيك اذا قلت لك ان في القرآن اعترافا من فرعون بأنه هو الله 
وانت تؤمن طبعا بالقرآن وبحفظه وبأنه غير محرف 

فهل تصدق ان فرعون فعلا هو الله لمجرد انه قالها وان القرآن ذكرها ؟؟؟


(وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ 
فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحاً لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) (القصص:38) 

وينسب ايضا الى فرعون في سورة النازعات :
(فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى) (النازعـات:24) 

هل هذا التصريح القرآني كاف لك بان تعترف بألوهية فرعون ؟؟؟

*****

*النقطة الثانية : *

اذا جاء اليك واحد وقال : " انا هو الرحمن الرحيم السميع العليم الخالق غافر الذنب "

واضح مما سبق انه لم ينطق لفظ ( الله ) صراحة ، ولكن ماذا سوف تقول عنه ؟؟؟

ألن تقول عنه انه يدعي لنفسه " الأولوهية " ؟؟؟


*******

*النقطة الثالثة : *

ايهما اقوى واصدق اثباتا ، ان يقول انه هو الله ، ام ان يفعل افعال الله ـ هذا ليس نفيا انه قال ولكن تساؤل يجب ان تجيب عنه لاكمال الحوار !!!!

هل تصدق النجار الذي يأتي لعمل شغل في ديكورات المنزل الخشبية ، فقط عندما يقول " أنا نجار " ، وماذا اذا استمر اليوم كله يقسم ويحلف لك انه " نجار " بدون ان يمسك قطعة خشب واحدة لكي يبدأ في اثبات بالفعل أنه " نجار " وليس مدعي ؟؟؟

ومارأيك اذا لم ينطق بأي كلمة ، ولكن بدأ بالفعل في انشاء روائع من الخشب في تصميم منزلك ، هل سوف ستعترف به انه " نجار " ام انك سوف تنتظر منه ان يقول انه " نجار " ؟؟؟

*********

هذه المقدمة ضرورية 
لكي تعيد الى ذهنك ترتيب المنطق في معرفة حقائق الاشياء 
فلا تنقل اسئلة محفوظة ، ولكن تعال نعمل العقل ( هبة الله ) 
لنبحث معا عن الحقيقة ...

تعال معي لنقرأ في الكتاب المقدس ، كيف قال الرب يسوع المسيح عن نفسه 
" انه هو الله " بالاقوال والافعال ....

يتبع ...............​


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 مارس 2006)

*بحسب فهم اليهود للكتب السماوية واسماء الله وافعاله ، في التوراة بالعبرية ، فان المسيح قد اعلن نفسه انه هو الله ، فهمها اليهود ، وقالوا له صراحة بعدها : كيف تقول عن نفسك انك الله ؟؟؟*​ 

*تعالوا معا نقرا : من الانجيل هذا الحوار بين الرب يسوع واليهود .*​ 

*" 51 **الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يرى الموت الى الابد.*
*52 فقال له اليهود الآن علمنا ان بك شيطانا.قد مات ابراهيم والانبياء.وانت تقول ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يذوق الموت الى الابد.*
*53 ألعلك اعظم من ابينا ابراهيم الذي مات.والانبياء ماتوا.من تجعل نفسك.*
*54 اجاب يسوع ان كنت امجد نفسي فليس مجدي شيئا.ابي هو الذي يمجدني الذي تقولون انتم انه الهكم*
*55 ولستم تعرفونه.واما انا فاعرفه.وان قلت اني لست اعرفه اكون مثلكم كاذبا.لكني اعرفه واحفظ قوله.*
*56 ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فرأى وفرح.*
*57 فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد.أفرأيت ابراهيم.*
*58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.*
*59 فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.اما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا " *​ 
*( يوحنا 8 : 51 - 59) *​ 
*لماذا أراد اليهود أن يرجموا المسيح بعد كلامه ؟؟*
*ما هي التهمة التي وجهوها اليه وتستحق الرجم ؟؟*
*قال المسيح بشكل واضح وصريح انه هو الله *
*قالها لليهود ، بلغتهم وبعلومهم عن الله واسمائهم ولذلك فقد فهمها اليهود *
*وحاولوا ان يرجموه بتهمة التجديف *​ 
*قال المسيح انه هو ( الله ) بالاسم الذي يعرفه اليهود بالعبرية *
*قال ( انا كائن ) ... قبل ابراهيم انا كائن *
*لم يقل المسيح قبل ابراهيم ( انا كنت ) ، بل انا كائن ..*​ 
*وهو نفس الاسم العبري القديم الذي اعلن الله به عن نفسه لموسى *
*( انا هو ) ، انا الكائن ..*​ 
*هل من اسم الله في العهد القديم ( الكائن ) ؟؟؟*​ 
*الاجابة ببساطة هي : نعم ، ان اول اسم اعلن الله به عن نفسه للبشريه هو ( أنا هو ، بمعنى انا الكائن ليس الذي كان وليس الذي سوف يكون بل في كل وقت أنا هو ) *​ 

*تعالوا معي نقرأ في سفر الخروج من العهد القديم .*
*" فقال موسى للّه من انا حتى اذهب الى فرعون وحتى اخرج بني اسرائيل من مصر . 12 فقال اني اكون معك وهذه تكون لك العلامة اني ارسلتك . حينما تخرج الشعب من مصر تعبدون الله على هذا الجبل . 13 فقال موسى لله ها انا آتي الى بني اسرائيل واقول لهم اله آبائكم ارسلني اليكم . فاذا قالوا لي ما اسمه فماذا اقول لهم . 14 فقال الله لموسى أهيه الذي أهيه . وقال هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل أهيه ارسلني اليكم 15 وقال الله ايضا لموسى هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل يهوه اله آبائكم اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ارسلني اليكم . هذا اسمي الى الابد وهذا ذكري الى دور فدور . *​ 
*خروج 3*​ 
*بحسب فهم اليهود للكتب السماوية واسماء الله وافعاله في التوراة بالعبرية فان المسيح قال عن نفسه انه الله ، ما هو ردك ??*​ 
*أهيه الذي أهيه كلمة عبرية بحروف عربية فضل المترجم كتابتها كما هي معناها في العربية ( أنا هو ) وقد قال المسيح اكثر من مرة ( انا هو ) مستخدما اسم الله القديم ، فهمه اليهود ، وحاولوا رجمه وقتله ..*​ 

*تعالوا معي لنقرأ كيف فهم اليهود قول المسيح انه هو الله ؟؟؟*




*بحسب فهم اليهود للكتب السماوية واسماء الله وافعاله ، في التوراة بالعبرية ، فان المسيح قد اعلن نفسه انه هو الله ، فهمها اليهود ، وقالوا له صراحة بعدها : كيف تقول عن نفسك انك الله ؟؟؟*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 مارس 2006)

*ملحوظة : هذه الادلة ليست للحصر ولكن لضرب الامثلة فقط ...*

*الدليل الاول : *

*في حوار اليهود مع السيد المسيح ، فهموا جيدا ان المسيح قال عن نفسه انه هو الله *​ 

*17 فاجابهم يسوع ابي يعمل حتى الآن وانا اعمل ، فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلون ، لانه لم ينقص السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله *​ 
*( يوحنا 5: 17 - 18) *​ 
*هنا يجب علينا الا نتجاهل ان المسيح كان يخاطب اليهود ، وهم المعنيين اولا بفهم الكتب المقدسة بين ايديهم ، وما هي الاشارات التي يعطيها الانسان ليعلن عن اللاهوت ( الله ) .*​ 
*********
*الدليل الثاني : *

*في حوار آخر يسوع المسيح مع معلم الناموس الاسرائيلي نيقوديموس : *

*" اجاب يسوع وقال له انت معلّم اسرائيل ولست تعلم هذا . 11 الحق الحق اقول لك اننا انما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا . 12 ان كنت قلت لكم الارضيات ولستم تؤمنون فكيف تؤمنون ان قلت لكم السماويات . 13 وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء "
( يوحنا 3 : 10 - 13 )*

*المسيح يقول عن نفسه انه نزل من السماء وهو في السماء في نفس الوقت ، هل هذا يكون لانسان عادي ؟؟؟*
*بالطبع كانت هذه اشارة واضحة ان (ابن الانسان ) ما هو الا ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) فهو الذي يستطيع  ان ينزل من السماء ويكون ايضا في السماء في آن واحد ....  *

***********

*الدليل الثالث : *

*" 23 وكان يسوع يتمشى في الهيكل في رواق سليمان . 24 فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له الى متى تعلّق انفسنا . ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا . 25 اجابهم يسوع اني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون . الاعمال التي انا اعملها باسم ابي هي تشهد لي . 26 ولكنكم لستم تؤمنون لانكم لستم من خرافي كما قلت لكم . 27 خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني . 28 وانا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الابد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي . 29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي . 30 انا والآب واحد 31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه . 32 اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي . بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني . 33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف . فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها  *
*( يوحنا 10 :23 - 33 )*

*هذا تقرير واضح من اليهود انهم فعلوا اعلان السيد المسيح عن لاهوته ...*
*قالوا له كيف وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها ؟؟؟*

*هل هذا معناه ان المسيح اعلن عن لاهوته ام لم يعلن ؟؟؟*
*هل هذا معناه ان اليهود فهموا او لم يفهموا ؟؟؟*

*وللحديث بقية ...*


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 مارس 2006)

*السيد المسيح هو الذي قرر ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) فهل بعدها يقبل السجود ان لم يكن هو المعنى بالعبادة والسجود ؟؟؟*
*وردت كلمة السجود في العهد الجديد 60 مرة*
*وكلها كانت مقرونة بالسجود للسيد يسوع المسيح ، فيما عدا مايلي ( وهو لا يخرج ايضا عن مفهوم سجود العبادة ) :*

*1- طلب الشيطان من المسيح ان يسجد له سجود العبادة ، مما استلزم المسيح ان يرد عليه 
( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) 
(متى 4 : 10( و ( لوقا 4 : 8 ) *

*2- سجود كرنيليوس لبطرس عندما دخل اليه مما استدعي بطرس ان يكون ردة فعله كما يلي :
" فاقامه بطرس قائلا قم انا ايضا انسان" ( اعمال 10 : 25)*

*3- سجود يوحنا للملاك الذي ظهر له في سفر الرؤيا ، مما استدعى الملاك ان يقول له انا عبد مثلك : 
" فخررت امام رجليه لاسجد له.فقال لي انظر لا تفعل.انا عبد معك ومع اخوتك الذين عندهم شهادة يسوع.اسجد للّه.فان شهادة يسوع هي روح النبوة "
(رؤيا 19 : 10) 
"8 وانا يوحنا الذي كان ينظر ويسمع هذا.وحين سمعت ونظرت خررت لاسجد امام رجلي الملاك الذي كان يريني هذا.
9 فقال لي انظر لا تفعل.لاني عبد معك ومع اخوتك الانبياء والذين يحفظون اقوال هذا الكتاب.اسجد للّه.
( رؤيا 22 : 8 - 9)*


*من هذا نستنتج مايلي :*
*1- كل افعال السجود في العهد الجديد تم تقديمها للسيد يسوع المسيح وقبلها
2- رفض كل البشر والملائكة هذا النوع من السجد وقرروا ( اسجد لله )
3- فقط السيد يسوع المسيح قبله ولم يعترض عليه 
4- السيد المسيح هو الذي قرر ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) فهل بعدها يقبل السجود ان لم يكن هو ( الله) المعنى بالعبادة والسجود ؟؟؟*

*وللحديث بقية ....*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

ربنا يباركك موضوع جميل ياريت كمان


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 مارس 2006)

*نقول كمان :*



*هل الرب يسوع المسيح هو "يهوه" العهد القديم ؟؟*
*هل تكلم الله في العهد القديم ( المعروف باسم يهوه ) معلنا انه سوف يأتي في الجسد الى الارض ، وهل تحقق هذا في شخص السيد يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟؟*

*تعالوا لنرى :*


*تكلم الله ( يهوه ) في العهد القديم انه هو الرب الاله وليس غيره واسمه ومجده لا يعطيه لآخر (اشعياء 42 : 8) ، واسمه وكرامته لا يعطيه لآخر (اشعياء 48 : 11) ، فاذا وجدنا ان نفس الاسم والمجد والكرامة هي للرب يسوع المسيح ، ( ماقاله يهوه عن نفسه قاله الرب يسوع عن نفسه ايضا (واثبته بالفعل بالمعجزات والآيات ) فهل اعطى يهوه اسمه ومجده وكرامته لآخر ، ام ان المسيح هو نفسه يهوه الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟*

*تكلم ايضا الله (يهوه) انه " رأى انه ليس انسان وتحيّر من انه ليس شفيع . فخلّصت ذراعه لنفسه وبره هو عضده. " (اشعياء 59 : 16) ، نعم بر (يهوه) المتكلم في العهد القديم هو نفسه الذي اخذه الرب يسوع : " ها ايام تأتي يقول الرب (يهوه) واقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك وينجح ويجري حقا وعدلا في الارض. في ايامه يخلص يهوذا ويسكن اسرائيل آمنا وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب (يهوه) برنا. " (إرمياء 26 : 6 و 33 : 16) جدير بالذكر ان "الرب برنا" وردت في العبرية كلمة واحدة هي (يهوه تسدكينو) .*

*قال الرب يسوع المسيح " لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب، من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله " ( يوحنا 5 : 23) و قال ايضا : " مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم " ( يوحنا5 : 17) وقال الرب يسوع ايضا :" فاجابهم يسوع ابي يعمل حتى الآن وانا اعمل. فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله " ( يوحنا 5 : 17 - 18)*

*استخدم الرب يسوع اسم الجلالة ( يهوه ، ومعناه الكائن ) و قال : " قبل ابراهيم انا كائن " (يوحنا 8 : 58) كان يمكن ان يقول ( قبل ابراهيم انا كنت ) ولكنه اختار بدقة لفظة ( كائن ) وقد فهم اليهود المغزى ، وانه استخدم لفظ الجلاله ( الكائن اي يهوه ) "فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه " (يوحنا 8 : 59) *

*لقد اثبت الرب يسوع المسيح انه له نفس سلطان الله ( يهوه ) الخالق ، فخلق اعين للمولود اعمى ( يوحنا 9 : 32 ) بنفس مادة الخلق ( الطين ) وبنفس الطريقة التي استعملها الله الخالق .*
*وايضا كان يسوع له سلطان غفران الخطايا ، فغفرالخطايا للمفلوج ( مرقس 2 : 9 و متى 9 : 2 و لوقا 5: 20) وغفر ايضا للمرأة الباكية في بيت سمعان ( لوقا 7 : 48)، وغفر خطايا المرأة الزانية التي امسكت في ذات الفعل ( يوحنا 8 : 11) وغفر ايضا الخطايا لمريض بركة بيت حسدا ( يوحنا 5 : 14) وقد اعترف اليهود انه لا يغفر الخطايا الا الله وحده ( مرقس 2 : 7 و لوقا 5 : 21) *

*والبشائر مليئة بالمعجزات التي تثبت سلطان الرب يسوع على الخليقة فكانت الريح والبحر يطيعانه (مرقس 4 : 41) وكان له سلطان على الشياطين ، فلم نسمع مطلقا ان لانسان ايا كان له سلطان على الشياطين غير الرب يسوع . *
*لقد استعمل الرب يسوع المسيح عن نفسه اسم ومجد وكرامة يهوه التي لا يعطيها لآخر . *


*يهوه في العهد القديم*
*كرسيك يا الله (الوهيم) الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك ( مزمور 45 : 6)*

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*واما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك. (عبرانيين 1 : 8) *

*يهوه في العهد القديم*
*عند اجتماع الشعوب معا والممالك لعبادة الرب(يهوه) ضعّف في الطريق قوتي قصر ايامي. اقول يا الهي(ايل) لا تقبضني في نصف ايامي.الى دهر الدهور سنوك. من قدم اسست الارض والسموات هي عمل يديك (مزمور 102 : 22 - 24)وايضا : (المتكلم هو يهوه )من اجل نفسي ، من اجل نفسي افعل. لانه كيف يدنس اسمي وكرامتي لا اعطيها لآخر ، اسمع لي يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذي دعوته.انا هو. انا الاول وانا الآخر ، ويدي اسست الارض ويميني نشرت السموات.انا ادعوهنّ فيقفن معا (اشعياء 48 : 11 - 13)*

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*(عن الابن يقول) وانت يا رب في البدء اسست الارض والسموات هي عمل يديك. هي تبيد ولكن انت تبقى وكلها كثوب تبلى وكرداء تطويها فتتغيّر ولكن انت انت وسنوك لن تفنى.(عبرانيين 1: 10 - 12)تعقيب (1) : عب 1 : 9 "لذلك مسحك الله الهك " تتكلم عن الناسوت ، وهنا نرى ان الكاتب يذكر لاهوت المسيح وناسوته ايضا في آن واحد تعقيب (2) راجع قول يهوه) انا الاول وانا الآخر مع اقوال الرب يسوع عن نفسه في سفر الرؤيا *

*يهوه في العهد القديم *
*صعدت الى العلاء.سبيت سبيا.قبلت عطايا بين الناس وايضا المتمردين للسكن ايها الرب الاله (يهوه) (مزمور 68 : 18)*

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*(الكلام هنا عن الرب يسوع) لذلك يقول .اذ صعد الى العلاء سبى سبيا واعطى الناس عطايا. واما انه صعد فما هو الا انه نزل ايضا اولا الى اقسام الارض السفلى. الذي نزل هو الذي صعد ايضا فوق جميع السموات لكي يملأ الكل. (افسس 4 : 8)*

*يهوه في العهد القديم*
*جعلت الرب (يهوه) امامي في كل حين.لانه عن يميني فلا اتزعزع. (مزمور 16 : 8)*

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*لان داود يقول فيه (الرب يسوع) كنت ارى الرب امامي في كل حين انه عن يميني لكي لا اتزعزع. (اعمال 2 :27)*

*يهوه في العهد القديم*
*ويكون ان كل من يدعو باسم الرب (يهوه) ينجو (يوئيل 2 : 23) *

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص (الكلام عن الرب يسوع المسيح) (روميه 10: 13 ) و ( اعمال 2 : 25) *

*يهوه في العهد القديم*
*في سنة وفاة عزيا الملك رأيت السيد (ادوناي) جالسا على كرسي عال ومرتفع واذياله تملأ الهيكل (1)فقلت ويل لي اني هلكت لاني انسان نجس الشفتين وانا ساكن بين شعب نجس الشفتين لان عينيّ قد رأتا الملك (يهوه) رب الجنود.(5) ثم سمعت صوت السيد (ادوناي) قائلا من ارسل ومن يذهب من اجلنا.(8) (اشعياء 6) الاعداد (1 و 8) ادوناي (3 و 5 و 12 ) يهوه*

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*قال اشعياء هذا حين رأى مجده وتكلم عنه (اي عن الرب يسوع المسيح ) (يوحنا 12 : 41)وايضا (بولس في اعمال الرسل 28 : 27)وايضا (متى 13 : 15)وايضا (مرقس 4 : 12)*

*يهوه في العهد القديم*
*فرفع ابراهيم عينيه ونظر واذا كبش وراءه ممسكا في الغابة بقرنيه.فذهب ابراهيم واخذ الكبش واصعده محرقة عوضا عن ابنه. فدعا ابراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع يهوه يرأه.حتى انه يقال اليوم في جبل الرب يٌرى ( تكوين 22 : 13 - 14)*

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*(قال الرب يسوع ) :"ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فرأى وفرح. فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد.أفرأيت ابراهيم. قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.( يوحنا 8 : 56 - 58)*

*يهوه في العهد القديم*
*فان فاحص القلوب والكلى الله البار.(الوهيم)(مزمور 7 : 9)*

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*قال الرب يسوع عن نفسه في سفر الرؤيا : ستعلم جميع الكنائس أنني أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد فيكم بحسب أعماله (رؤيا 2 :23 ) *

*.... يتبع*


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 مارس 2006)

*بعض الشواهد من العهد الجديد تؤكد ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله (يهوه ) الازلي:*

*"و بالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءي لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد " ( 1 تيموثاوس 3: 16 ) *

*" فاني كنت اود لو اكون انا نفسي محروما من المسيح لاجل اخوتي انسبائي حسب الجسد ، الذين هم اسرائليون ولهم التبني والمجد والعهود والاشتراع والعبادة والمواعيد ، ولهم الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الابد آمين " ( روميه 9 : 3 - 5) *

*احترزوا اذا لانفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي اقامكم الروح القدس فيها اساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه. (اعمال 20: 28)*

*تعقيب : بولس هنا يتكلم عن دم الله وليس دم المسيح وكلنا نعترف بان الذي مات على الصليب وسفك دمه هو المسيح ، وهنا لا يمكننا الا ان نعترف ان المسيح هو الله .*


*"4 سلام من الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي ومن السبعة الارواح التي امام عرشه 5 ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الامين البكر من الاموات ورئيس ملوك الارض.الذي احبنا وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه 6 وجعلنا ملوكا وكهنة للّه ابيه له المجد والسلطان الى ابد الآبدين.آمين 7 هوذا يأتي مع السحاب وستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الارض.نعم آمين. 8 انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء*
*(رؤيا 1 : 4 - 8)*

*" فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول والآخر*
*18 والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت. "*
*(رؤيا 1 : 18)*

*"وقال الجالس على العرش ها انا اصنع كل شيء جديدا.وقال لي اكتب فان هذه الاقوال صادقة وامينة. 6 ثم قال لي قد تم.انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية.انا اعطى العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا. " **(رؤيا 21 : 5 - 6)*

*تعقيب : اذا كان الرب يسوع يقول عن نفسه "انه هو الالف والياء" ، "الاول والآخر" ، ويؤكد انه الرب يسوع بقوله " الحي وكنت ميتا " ثم نسمع نفس الكلمة من الله الجالس على العرش فلا يمكننا الا ان نعترف باتضاع ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله الجالس على العرش له المجد والكرامة الى ابد الآبدين .*

*"واراني نهرا صافيا من ماء حياة لامعا كبلّور خارجا من عرش الله والخروف. " (رؤيا 22 : 1 ) *
*"ولا تكون لعنة ما في ما بعد. وعرش الله والخروف يكون فيها وعبيده يخدمونه." (رؤيا 22 : 3)*
*تعقيب : اذا كان عرشا واحدا في السماء وهو "عرش الله والخروف" ، اذا الله هو المسيح ( ورمزه الخروف القائم الذي يبدو كأنه مذبوحا )*

*"هؤلاء سيحاربون الخروف والخروف يغلبهم لانه رب الارباب وملك الملوك " (رؤيا 17 : 14)*

*وله على ثوبه (الرب يسوع ) وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الارباب ( رؤيا 19 : 16)*

*"الى ظهور ربنا يسوع المسيح 15 الذي سيبيّنه في اوقاته المبارك العزيز الوحيد ملك الملوك ورب الارباب 16 الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره احد من الناس ولا يقدر ان يراه الذي له الكرامة والقدرة الابدية.آمين " (تيموثاوس الاولى 6 : 14 - 16)*



*نعم كان الرب يسوع هو الله (يهوه) كما هو معلن في العهد القديم ، اخلى نفسه و مجده وتواضع في صورة الانسان يسوع المسيح (فيليبي 2 : 5 - 10) ولهذا فلا نستغرب انه قبل الصليب ( مرحلة الاخلاء) لم يعلن مجده الالهي فقط ، بل ايضا اعلن بشريته الكاملة ، ولكن بعد الصليب قال للتلاميذ انه قد دفع اليه كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض (متى 28 : 18) واعترف له الجميع انه عالم بكل شيء (يوحنا 16: 30) لقد كان الرب يسوع المسيح في الجسد في مرحلة اخلاء المجد ، ولكنه اخذ المجد الذي كان له قبل كون العالم بعد الصليب (يوحنا 17 : 5) ، نعم ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو نفسه الله الظاهر في الجسد (حسب كل ما تكلم عنه الانبياء في العهد القديم ) *


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (25 مارس 2006)

*



			هل قال المسيح : أنا هو الله فاعبدوني ...

هكذا دائما يسأل الاخوة المسلمين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *اخي وعزيزي المسلم :
> 
> مارأيك في سؤال مثل هذا ؟؟
> 
> ...




*عــــزيزى الفاضل *

*اولأ *

*هل قا الله فرعون الة فعبدوة !*

*نقطة اخرى ...*

*فرعون هنا يقول والمدعى *
*والقران يوضح ذلك*

*اذا هنا يبين الله كفر وطغيان فرعون*
*اذا فرعون ليس اله*
*ولا ينبغة ان نعبدة ..*


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (25 مارس 2006)

*



			النقطة الثانية : 

اذا جاء اليك واحد وقال : " انا هو الرحمن الرحيم السميع العليم الخالق غافر الذنب "

واضح مما سبق انه لم ينطق لفظ ( الله ) صراحة ، ولكن ماذا سوف تقول عنه ؟؟؟

ألن تقول عنه انه يدعي لنفسه " الأولوهية " ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*طبعا يدعى الالوهية *
*لكن عزيزى *
*اين عقلى وحكمتى وتفكيرى 
*
********

النقطة الثالثة : *

*



			ايهما اقوى واصدق اثباتا ، ان يقول انه هو الله ، ام ان يفعل افعال الله ـ هذا ليس نفيا انه قال ولكن تساؤل يجب ان تجيب عنه لاكمال الحوار !!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ان يقول هو الله*

*لانى ان قال امنت وصدقت افعالة*

*لانى اضعب المسبب قبل السبب 
*
*



			هل تصدق النجار الذي يأتي لعمل شغل في ديكورات المنزل الخشبية ، فقط عندما يقول " أنا نجار " ، وماذا اذا استمر اليوم كله يقسم ويحلف لك انه " نجار " بدون ان يمسك قطعة خشب واحدة لكي يبدأ في اثبات بالفعل أنه " نجار " وليس مدعي ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*حسننا انا اصدقة لانى لست بساجذ لاخذ اى انسان يريد او يفعل !*

*ومارأيك اذا لم ينطق بأي كلمة ، ولكن بدأ بالفعل في انشاء روائع من الخشب في تصميم منزلك ، هل سوف ستعترف به انه " نجار " ام انك سوف تنتظر منه ان يقول انه " نجار " ؟؟؟
*
*ما رايك انتى !!*


**********

هذه المقدمة ضرورية 
لكي تعيد الى ذهنك ترتيب المنطق في معرفة حقائق الاشياء 
فلا تنقل اسئلة محفوظة ، ولكن تعال نعمل العقل ( هبة الله ) 
لنبحث معا عن الحقيقة ...

تعال معي لنقرأ في الكتاب المقدس ، كيف قال الرب يسوع المسيح عن نفسه 
" انه هو الله " بالاقوال والافعال ....

يتبع ...............*


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (25 مارس 2006)

*ارجوا ان توضح ما تريد*

*فى نقاط*

*وعدم الاكثار من الكلام المطول *
*لانة يسبب الملل*

*احترامى لك *
*سيدى الفاضل *


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 مارس 2006)

خالد بن الوليد قال:
			
		

> *ارجوا ان توضح ما تريد*
> 
> *فى نقاط*
> 
> ...


 
*حسنا يا عزيزي خالد بن الوليد *

*سوف اختصر ما كتبته في نقطتين فقط *
*حتى لا تصاب بالملل من الكلام المطول .....*

*النقطة الاولى :*

*قال المسيح انه هو الله ، وقد فهم اليهود اقوال المسيح في ان كلامه كان يعني انه هو الله اذ جعل نفسه معادلا لله ...*

*النقطة الثانية : اثبت المسيح انه هو الله اذ فعل افعال الله ، كل معجزات السيد المسيح كانت تتم بكلمة سلطانه فلم يكن يصلي الى الله لكي يجري المعجزة ... وقد قبل المسيح كل ما يمكن تقديمه الى الله ( السجود والمجد الالهي ) ..*

*واخيرا ....*

*سوف تطلب مني دليل على كلامي هذا ..*
*ولن يكون لدي رد سوى *

*انا آسف .......*

*آسف جدا ....... *

*سوف اخيب ظنك .....*

*عليك ان تقرأ الكلام الطويل الذي وصفته بانه ممل ففيه كل الاثباتات التي تريدها ...*

*مع خالص احترامي وتحياتي *


----------



## raed (14 أبريل 2006)

تسجيل متابعة للرد على هذا الموضوع

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

خالد بن الوليد قال:
			
		

> *ارجوا ان توضح ما تريد*
> 
> *فى نقاط*
> 
> ...


 
*اخ الد بن الوليد, اراك متواجدا, فلماذا هربت من تكملة الحوار في موضوع*
*الكتاب المقدس يبطل الوهية المسيح !!*


----------



## raed (14 أبريل 2006)

ماي روك

هل تقبل ان ارد عليك في الموضوع المطروح ؟

كل ما اطلبه منك هو منحي الوقت الكافي لانني لست متفرغا فقط لهذا المنتدى ، وبنفس الوقت انهي بعض مشاركاتي في مواضيع اخرى.

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> ماي روك
> 
> هل تقبل ان ارد عليك في الموضوع المطروح ؟
> 
> ...


 
يا اخي معقول الي تقوله, انا ادعيك لتكملة الحوار و تقولي اذ اقبل.. اكيد اقبل يا عم... يالا نشوفك في الموضوع هناك


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

انت كتبت في اول مداخلة لك ما يلي :



> هل قال المسيح : أنا هو الله فاعبدوني ...
> 
> هكذا دائما يسأل الاخوة المسلمين
> اخي وعزيزي المسلم :
> ...


 

انني اقول لك نعم انه سؤال منطقي ومنطقي جدا ، وحتى اوضح لك منطقية السؤال من خلال الرد على كامل النصوص التي وضعتها بنفسك ، عليك اولا ان تجيب على سؤالي التالي :

لماذا لم يعلن المسيح انه الله صراحة؟

بانتظار ردك على السؤال وبناء عليه يبدأ الحوار معك في كل ما طرحته سابقا.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عليك اولا ان تجيب على سؤالي التالي :





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> لماذا لم يعلن المسيح انه الله صراحة؟
> 
> بانتظار ردك على السؤال وبناء عليه يبدأ الحوار معك في كل ما طرحته سابقا.
> 
> تحياتي




هذا السؤال معناه انك لم تقرأ حرفا واحدا في الموضوع ...

فالمسيح اعلن صراحة انه ( الله ) ...

لو كنت قرأت الموضوع لعرفت ان الله له اسماء عديدة في الديانة اليهودية 
وسألتك اذا قال لك احدهم في اللغة العربية 
انا هو الرحمن الرحيم غافر الذنب قابل التوب شديد العقاب 

هنا لم يقل هذا الانسان صراحة ( انا هو الله ) 
ولكن تفهم من كلامه انه يدعي الالوهية لنفسه !!!!!!

حسنا نعود مرة اخرى لسؤالك :

هل اعلن المسيح انه هو الله ؟؟؟

الاجابة باختصار شديد : نعم ، اعلن المسيح انه هو الله ؟؟؟

وقد فهم اليهود هذا الاعلان ،،، 

اقرأ معي :
اليهود يسألون المسيح : " ألعلك اعظم من ابينا ابراهيم الذي مات.والانبياء ماتوا.من تجعل نفسك "
( يوحنا 8 : 53) 

المسيح اجاب ( قبل ابراهيم انا كائن ) 
هنا المسيح يعلن ازليته ، ليس فقط انه قبل ابراهيم ( انا كنت ) ولكن ( انا كائن ) مستخدما اول اسم اعلن به الله عن نفسه في اللغة العبرية لموسى : ( أهية الذي أهية ) راجع سفر الخروج ( 3 : 14)

هنا اليهود فهموا المعنى واجابة سؤالهم : من تجعل نفسك ، فحاولوا رجمه بالحجارة ..
"قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن. فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه
( راجع يوحنا 8 : 58 و 59) 

هنا محاولة الرجم هي بسبب انهم فهموا انه يقول عن نفسه انه هو الله ...

" اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها." ( يوحنا 10 : 33) 

ومرة اخرى نفهم ان اليهود ارادوا قتل المسيح بتهمة التجديف بحسب فهمهم ( انه قال عن نفسه انه الله ) :
"فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله "
( يوحنا 5 : 18) 

مرة اخرى في محاكمة يسوع قبل الصليب :
"واما يسوع فكان ساكتا.فاجاب رئيس الكهنة وقال له استحلفك بالله الحي ان تقول لنا هل انت المسيح ابن الله. 64 قال له يسوع انت قلت.وايضا اقول لكم من الآن تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا على سحاب السماء. 65 فمزّق رئيس الكهنة حينئذ ثيابه قائلا قد جدّف.ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود.ها قد سمعتم تجديفه."
(متى 26 : 63 - 65) 

هنا المسيح قال ( انا هو ) مستخدما اسم الله في العهد القديم ( انا هو ) ، وقد فهم رئيس الكهنة هذا المعنى ولهذا شق ثيابه ، وقال انه قد جدّف ...
بالطبع المعنى واضح ، ان رئيس الكهنة لا يشق ثيابه لمجرد واحد يقول ( انا هو ) ولكن المسيح قالها في لغة اليهود التي يفهموها ، وهذا كان اعلانا واضحا انه هو الله ...


كل هذه الاثباتات وغيرها الكثير 
قال فيها المسيح صراحة انا هو  الله ...
قالها باسماء الله في الديانة اليهودية باللغة التي يفهمها اليهود ...

مثل انسان انجليزي يقول 
I am God
هذا اعلان الوهية بالرغم من انه لم يقل 
I am Allah

هل تريد المزيد من هذه الاثباتات ؟؟؟
اتوقف عن تقديم المزيد من الاثباتات لاعطائك الفرصة لكي تناقشنا فيما تم سرده ( اضف اليه المقالات السابقة والتي يبدو انك لم تقرأها حتى الآن ) ...

مع التحية


----------



## raed (16 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

لا اريدك ان تشرح لي نصوص كتابكم لتستنتج منها الوهية المسيح ، فانا قلت لك سابقا لكي اتمكن من محاورتك بالنصوص جمبعها والتي وضعتها في الموضوع ، عليك ان تجيب على السؤال وبوضوح تام.


لماذا لم يقل المسيح بلسانه صراحة ( انا الله فاعبدوني )؟

اريد عبارة صريحة من كتابكم يقول فيها المسيح انا الله فاعبدوني ، لن تجدها بالطبع ، ولهذا اسالك لماذا لم يقل المسيح بصراحة انا الله فاعبدوني ؟

لا اريد انا كائن ولا انا هو ولا اهيه ولا غيرها لان هناك ردود  على هذا الكلام وهي لا تعني الوهية المسيح ، اريد منك عبارة انا الله فاعبدوني.

لا اعتقد ان السؤال صعب.

بانتظارك


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 أبريل 2006)

يا عزيزي رائد 

دعك من اللف والدوران 

المسيح قال صراحة انه هو الاله 

قالها باسم الاله الذي يعرفه اليهود ، وقد فهم اليهود ان المسيح اعلن عن نفسه انه هو الله 

اقرأ المداخلة السابقة ، وتفضل بالرد على ماجاء فيها اذا كان لديك ردا ...

اما تكرار السؤال بهذه الطريقة المملة والفجة ، فلا يعني الا انك مفلس حوار ...

وتحياتي


----------



## raed (16 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

من الواضح انك لا تريد ان تقول بان المسيح لم يعلن صراحة وبلسانه ( انا الله فاعبدوني ) حتى لا يقوم الشيطان بافشال خطة الصلب .

اليس كذلك يا نيومان.

انتظر ردك على سؤالي ، وفي حالة امتناعك عن الرد ، ساعتبر الموضوع في عداد الاموات ولا قيامة له ، وهذا يعني ان المسيح ليس هو الله.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> من الواضح انك لا تريد ان تقول بان المسيح لم يعلن صراحة وبلسانه ( انا الله فاعبدوني ) حتى لا يقوم الشيطان بافشال خطة الصلب .
> 
> اليس كذلك يا نيومان.




يا عزيزي لا تضع الاجابات على فمي 

لقد كتبت لك ان المسيح بالفعل اعلن عن ( انه هو الله ) لخاصته ولبعض المقربين اليه 
وحتى لبعض معانديه من اليهود 

ارجع اقرأ المداخلات السابقة ، سوف تجد الاثباتات التي تقول ان المسيح اعلن عن لاهوته 




ا





> نتظر ردك على سؤالي ، وفي حالة امتناعك عن الرد ، ساعتبر الموضوع في عداد الاموات ولا قيامة له ، وهذا يعني ان المسيح ليس هو الله.


 
يا سيدي الفاضل 

اعتبر ما تعتبره 
وانا ايضا يمكنني اعتبارك منسحبا من الموضوع لعدم القدرة والكفاءة 

ليس المهم ما تعتبره انت ولا ما اعتبره انا 

المهم ان الموضوع امامك وامام الجميع 

به الاثباتات ان المسيح اعلن عن لاهوته بصورة واضحة 
فهمها اليهود ( المعنيين بالكلام واسماء الله في المفهوم اليهودي في ذلك الوقت ) 

مع تحياتي


----------



## رياض (18 أبريل 2006)

الاستاذ نيومان

من بعد اذنك سوف اقوم بالرد عليك على هذا الموضوع لاثبت لك بان المسيح ليس هو الله ، وان المسيح فعلا لم يعلن صراحة بانه هو الله لانه ليس هو الله.

انت تقول اهيه الذي اهيه ، انا كائن ، انا هو ، كما فهم اليهود .....الخ

جميعها لا تثبت الوهية المسيح لا من قريب ولا من بعيد.

وحتى لا تكون مداخلاتي فيها متاهات ، ساعود الى المداخلة رقم واحد ، واعلق على الموضوع من هناك بالرغم مما كتب لاحقا ، والسبب كما اشرت لك سابقا وحتى لا تزول كلمة واحدة او حرفا من الموضوع.

تحياتي


----------



## رياض (21 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

بداية ارغب في ان اقول لك ولادارة المنتدى بانه صدقا هذه هي المرة الثالثة التي اضع فيها مداخلتي ولكن في المرتين السابقتين يعلق الجهاز ولا يقبل مداخلتي ، ولا اعرف الان لن كان سيقبل مداخلتي ام لا .

انت تقول يا نيومان بان المسيح هو الله مستندا على كلمات معينة ومنها ( انا كائن ) ، ( انا هو ) ، وهذا طبعا يدل على ان ايمانك بالوهية المسيح بهذه الطريقة تسمى الاستنتاج ، اي ان المسيح هو الله حسب ايمانك بالاستنتاج وليس بصراحة قول المسيح عن نفسه وبلسانه انه الله وطلب العبادة له.

نصوص الاناجيل لديكم تخلو تماما من قول المسيح صراحة انه الله او طلب العبادة ، ولهذا استغرب كيف تقول ان المسيح قالها صراحة وانت لم تاتينا بالنص بل وتستنتج ذلك من قوله ( انا كائن ) معللا ذلك بانها تعني ( انا هو ) اي انا الله حسب ما ادعيته انها من اسماء الله المتعارف فيها عند اليهود.

وانا اقول لك بان كلامك كله خطأ وبالادلة من نصوص كتابكم.

وسأبدا معك في المداخلة الاولى حول ( انا كائن ) اي ( انا هو ) والتي تعتبرها انت بانها تصريح صريح من المسيح انه الله.

ساكتفي هنا بهذه المداخلة لاتابع البقية في المداخلة القادمة ، فربما الجهاز لا يحب الموضوع الطويل .

تابع معي المداخلة القادمة قبل ان تضع ردك.

تحياتي


----------



## رياض (21 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

الحمد لله رب العالمين الذي قبل الكمبيوتر مداخلتي السابقة.

سوف اضع ردي حول ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) في مداخلة واحدة راجيا الله تعالى ان ييسر امري في ان يقبلها الجهاز ولا يذهب تعبي في الرد للمرة الثالثة.

*انا كائن ....انا هو* 

هل هذه الكلمات تدل على الوهية قائلها ؟ هذا ما سنعرفه من نصوص الكتاب المسمى مقدسا عند المسيحيين.

كتب نيومان سابقا ما يلي :

*



58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.
59 فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.اما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا " 

( يوحنا 8 : 51 - 59) ​

لماذا أراد اليهود أن يرجموا المسيح بعد كلامه ؟؟
ما هي التهمة التي وجهوها اليه وتستحق الرجم ؟؟
قال المسيح بشكل واضح وصريح انه هو الله 
قالها لليهود ، بلغتهم وبعلومهم عن الله واسمائهم ولذلك فقد فهمها اليهود 
وحاولوا ان يرجموه بتهمة التجديف ​

قال المسيح انه هو ( الله ) بالاسم الذي يعرفه اليهود بالعبرية 
قال ( انا كائن ) ... قبل ابراهيم انا كائن 
لم يقل المسيح قبل ابراهيم ( انا كنت ) ، بل انا كائن ..​

وهو نفس الاسم العبري القديم الذي اعلن الله به عن نفسه لموسى 
( انا هو ) ، انا الكائن ..​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

والرد على كلامك يا نيومان ابدأه ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على رسولنا وحبيبنا محمد.

( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) هي من الترجمة العربية ، ولكن ماذا يقابلها باليونانية والذي دائما تطالبنا بها يا نيومان ؟

اللفظ باليونانية هو ( ايجو ايمي ego eimi ) ، فهل كل من قال ايجو ايمي يكون الها وعلينا عبادته ؟

بالطبع هذا من المستحيل والا اصبح لدينا اعداد هائلة من الالهة ، وبالتالي هذه البداية هي التي تنفي ان من قال (انا هو) او قال (انا كائن) هو اله .

كيف جاءت الترجمة اليونانية لهذه الكلمات ؟

ειπεν αυτοις ο ιησους αμην αμην λεγω υμιν πριν αβρααμ γενεσθαι εγω ειμι

اذا نتوصل الى ان ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) باليونانية تكتب كما جاء بالنص السابق وبالكلمات المكبرة.

وترجمتها وتفسيرها هو كما يلي :


εγω  personal pronoun - first person nominative singular
ego  eg-o'
I, me. ειμι  verb - present indicative - first person singular 
eimi  i-mee'
a prolonged form of a primary and defective verb; I exist (used only when emphatic) -- am, have been, it is I, was.


ساكتفي بهذا القدر من المداخلة لانه جاءني احساس بان الكمبيوتر سيرفض مداخلتي ، وساتابع البقية ، انتظرني قبل الرد.

تحياتي
*


----------



## رياض (21 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

الحمد لله لان احساسي كان في غير موضعه ، وقبل الكمبيوتر مداخلتي السابقة.

لنتابع يا نيومان

من النص السابق يا نيومان والذي جاء فيه ( قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ) وما يقابله باللغة اليونانية ، قمت بتوضيح ( انا كائن ) وما يقابلها باليونانية ، والتي انت تقول عنها بانها النص الصريح للمسيح انه هو الله وحسب مداخلاتك السابقة.

هل جاء نصوص اخرى في كتابكم يا نيومان وعلى لسان اخرين قالوا ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) ؟

نعم هناك نصوص اخرى ودعني اضعها لك لنرى من هو ايضا اله ويجب عبادته لانه قالها :

لوقا 1 : 19
فاجاب الملاك و قال له انا جبرائيل الواقف قدام الله و ارسلت لاكلمك و ابشرك بهذا 


اذا جبريل قالها ايضا ، وبالتالي هو اله ، وما يثبت ذلك النص اليوناني التالي :

και αποκριθεις ο αγγελος ειπεν αυτω *εγω ειμι* γαβριηλ ο παρεστηκως ενωπιον του θεου και απεσταλην λαλησαι προς σε και ευαγγελισασθαι σοι ταυτα

اصبح لدينا الان الهين ، ولنرى البقية .

اعمال الرسل 10 : 21
 فنزل بطرس الى الرجال الذين ارسلوا اليه من قبل كرنيليوس و قال ها انا الذي تطلبونه ما هو السبب الذي حضرتم لاجله

وهنا بطرس قال ايضا ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) ، ولكن بسبب خطأ النساخ والمترجمين (كما اعترف نيومان سابقا في موضوع آخر بان اي اختلاف في نصوص الكتاب بسبب النساخ) لم ترد هنا كما يجب ، والدليل هو النص اليوناني التالي :

καταβας δε πετρος προς τους ανδρας ειπεν ιδου εγω ειμι ον ζητειτε τις η αιτια δι ην παρεστε


اذا اصبح لدينا ثلاثة الهة ، لانهم جميعا قالوا ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ).

ساتابع مداخلتي ، انتظر قبل الرد

تحياتي


----------



## رياض (21 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

في المداخلات السابقة ، كان لدينا ثلاثة الهة لثلاثة اشخاص قالوا ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) ، فهل هناك المزيد ؟ نعم اقرأ ما جاء في يوحنا 9 :  9

( اخرون قالوا هذا هو و اخرون انه يشبهه و اما هو فقال *اني انا هو*)

من قال ذلك هو الاعمى يا نيومان ، وانت تعرف قصته في موضوع آخر ، اذا الاعمى اصبح الاله الرابع ، وما يدل على ذلك هو النص اليوناني :

αλλοι ελεγον οτι ουτος εστιν αλλοι δε οτι ομοιος αυτω εστιν εκεινος ελεγεν οτι *εγω ειμι*

ومن خلال هذا النص ، اصبح لدينا اربعة الهة ، وماذا لو قلت انا بنفسي ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) فهل ساصبح اله ايضا ؟

المسيح قال : ( قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ) ، ولم يقول ذلك احد غيره ، فهو اذا انفرد بنفسه في هذا الكلام ، حيث ان ( انا كائن ) التي قالها المسيح تدل على ازليته ، هذا هو اعتقادكم يا نيومان.

ولهذا الكلام ايضا رد يا نيومان ، ولكن قبل ذلك احب ان اقول لك بنفسي وعن نفسي ( قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ) ايضا ، وانت بالمثل وكل البشر يستطيعون ان يقولوا ذلك.

وحتى يتم ابطال مفهوم الازلية عن المسيح حسب معتقداتكم ، اليك النصوص ومن كتابكم :




> امثال 8 : 22 - 30
> *الرب قناني اول طريقه من قبل اعماله منذ القدم 23  منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض 24  اذ لم يكن غمر ابدئت اذ لم تكن ينابيع كثيرة المياه 25  من قبل ان تقررت الجبال قبل التلال ابدئت 26  اذ لم يكن قد صنع الارض بعد و لا البراري و لا اول اعفار المسكونة 27  لما ثبت السماوات كنت هناك انا لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر 28  لما اثبت السحب من فوق لما تشددت ينابيع الغمر 29  لما وضع للبحر حده فلا تتعدى المياه تخمه لما رسم اسس الارض 30  كنت عنده صانعا و كنت كل يوم لذته فرحة دائما قدامه*




*من القائل هنا يا نيومان ؟*

*انه سليمان ، ومن كلامه يكون هو اولى بالالوهية من غيره ومن المسيح.*


*وماذا جاء يا نيومان في :*

*



ارميا 1 : 4 - 5
فكانت كلمة الرب الي قائلا 5  قبلما صورتك في البطن عرفتك و قبلما خرجت من الرحم قدستك جعلتك نبيا للشعوب

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

وماذا جاء يا نيومان في :





 
الرسالة الى العبرانيين 7 : 1 - 3
  لان ملكي صادق هذا ملك ساليم كاهن الله العلي الذي استقبل ابراهيم راجعا من كسرة الملوك و باركه 2  الذي قسم له ابراهيم عشرا من كل شيء المترجم اولا ملك البر ثم ايضا ملك ساليم اي ملك السلام 3  بلا اب بلا ام بلا نسب لا بداءة ايام له و لا نهاية حياة بل هو مشبه بابن الله هذا يبقى كاهنا الى الابد

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هذا يدل ان صفات وخصائص ملكي صادق تفوق صفات وخصائص المسيح.

اذا نتوصل ان كلمة ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) لا تدل على الوهية قائلها ولا على ازليته بما في ذلك المسيح.

اذا ماذا تعني ؟

سنعرف ذلك في المداخلة التالية والاخيرة.

تحياتي*


----------



## رياض (21 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

انا اعرف انك متشوق الان لتعرف ماذا تعني ( انا كائن ) ، ولكن قبل ذلك احب ان اذكرك  بان المسيح ليس كائن ازلي ، واذا اردت الاستدلال على انه كائن ازلي من خلال ما كتبته انت من نصوص في يوحنا 8 : 51 - 59 واقتبس ما يلي :



> 56  ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فراى و فرح 57  فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد افرايت ابراهيم 58  قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن


 
فاقول لك بان هذه النصوص لا تدل على ازليته وكما اوضحت لك سابقا .

اما المقصود بـ ( انا كائن ) والتي قالها المسيح ، ويستطيع اي شخص ان يقولها عن نفسه ، هو ليس الوجود الحقيقي للمسيح كشخص ، بل المقصود الوجود القدري والاصطفائي ، اي اختيار الله واصطفاؤه له ، وما يدل على ذلك هو قول بولس في رسالته الى افسس 1 : 4



> كما اختارنا فيه قبل تاسيس العالم لنكون قديسين و بلا لوم قدامه في المحبة


 
اذا الاختيار والاصطفاء كان قبل تاسيس العالم يا نيومان ، وهذا ما اراد المسيح ان يقوله لليهود وليس كما فهمت انت باطلا بانه قال لهم انا الله .

فهل كلام بولس يا نيومان يعني وجودهم في ذاك الوقت ؟

بالطبع لا ، وهذا هو الاصطفاء الذي منحه الله للمسيح ، وهو المجد الذي طلبه المسيح من الله تعالى كما جاء في يوحنا 17 : 5



> و الان مجدني انت ايها الاب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم


 
كما ان ابراهيم عرف المسيح قبل خلقه وكما جاء في يوحنا 8 : 56 ، لا بشخصه طبعا ، لانه لم يره قطعيا ، وبالتالي تكون الرؤية مجازية وهي المعرفة ، والا اصبحت يا نيومان مطالب باثبات ان ابراهيم قد راى المسيح حقا ، وهذا لا يمكن اثباته يا نيومان.

لك مني تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي رياض 


لم يكن اثبات الوهية المسيح لقوله ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) 

ولكن لان هذه هي اسماء الله الاولى في الديانة اليهودية ...

اذا كنت قرأت الموضوع جيدا ، لوجدت انني اشرت الى ظهور الله الى موسى واعلانه اسمه له قائلا ( أهيه الذي أهيه ) او 
i Am

وهذا هو اسم الله الاول الذي اعلنه لموسى 
بمعنى ( انا الكائن ) ليس ( انا كنت ) او ( سوف اكون ) بل في كل وقت ( انا كائن ) 
بمعنى ان الله ازلي سرمدي لا تجوز عليه ازمنة الافعال التي تجوز على غيره ....

اعتقد اننا متفقون حتى الان ...

استشهاداتك كلها التي اتيت بها بكلام بشر أخرون او ملائكة يقولون 
i Am 
كانت اقتباسات مبتورة 
فمثلا الملاك جبرائيل قال :
( انا هو ) الواقف امام الله 
وبطرس قال :
( انا هو ) الذي تطلبونه 

اذا فكلها جاءت في سياق الفعل ...

اما ان يقول شخص ( انا هو ) وتكون جملة مفيدة لا تحتاج الى فعل يساندها 
فهذا لا يقولها الا الله وحده ...

عزيزي :

تقول ان هذا تسميه استنتاج من طرفنا ...

بالطبع استنتاجك خاطيء 

فاليهود فهموا ان هذا اعلان صريح بالوهية المسيح ...
ولذلك حكموا عليه بالموت رجما اكثر من مرة لتهمة التجديف 

لاحظ ان المسيح كان يكلم اليهود ، وهم المعنيون اولا واخيرا بفهم الكلام عن الله في ذلك الوقت ...

فاذا كان استنتاجنا خطأ واستنتاج اليهود خطأ ...

هل تستطيع ان تقول لي لماذا لم يصحح لهم المسيح هذا الاستنتاج ....

في انتظار ردك الكريم ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> *من القائل هنا يا نيومان ؟*
> 
> *انه سليمان ، ومن كلامه يكون هو اولى بالالوهية من غيره ومن المسيح.*
> 
> ...




عزيزي رياض 

انت تعرف ان سليمان كان نبيا 
واقواله انت تعترف انها تنسب الالوهية لقائلها 
فهل ادعى سليمان الالوهية ؟؟؟؟

ام كان يتكلم بروح النبوة عن المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد 

اترك لك دراسة هذا الامر من الكتاب المقدس واعطائنا الرد الوافي ...


----------



## رياض (21 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

سارد عليك غدا باذن الله تعالى.

تحياتي


----------



## رياض (22 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

كتبت لك سابقا :




> انت تقول يا نيومان بان المسيح هو الله مستندا على كلمات معينة ومنها ( انا كائن ) ، ( انا هو ) ، وهذا طبعا يدل على ان ايمانك بالوهية المسيح بهذه الطريقة تسمى الاستنتاج ، اي ان المسيح هو الله حسب ايمانك بالاستنتاج وليس بصراحة قول المسيح عن نفسه وبلسانه انه الله وطلب العبادة له.
> 
> نصوص الاناجيل لديكم تخلو تماما من قول المسيح صراحة انه الله او طلب العبادة ، ولهذا استغرب كيف تقول ان المسيح قالها صراحة وانت لم تاتينا بالنص بل وتستنتج ذلك من قوله ( انا كائن ) معللا ذلك بانها تعني ( انا هو ) اي انا الله حسب ما ادعيته انها من اسماء الله المتعارف فيها عند اليهود.


 
للاسف لم اجد اي رد منك ينفي هذا الكلام وبالدليل من كتابكم .

فردودك هي انشائية بحته لا تنفع للحوار البناء .

انتظر منك رد بدليل من كتابكم او اي مصدر آخر محايد ينقض كلامي هذا .


انت كتبت سابقا يا نيومان :

*



لماذا أراد اليهود أن يرجموا المسيح بعد كلامه ؟؟
ما هي التهمة التي وجهوها اليه وتستحق الرجم ؟؟
قال المسيح بشكل واضح وصريح انه هو الله 
قالها لليهود ، بلغتهم وبعلومهم عن الله واسمائهم ولذلك فقد فهمها اليهود 
وحاولوا ان يرجموه بتهمة التجديف 

قال المسيح انه هو ( الله ) بالاسم الذي يعرفه اليهود بالعبرية 
قال ( انا كائن ) ... قبل ابراهيم انا كائن 
لم يقل المسيح قبل ابراهيم ( انا كنت ) ، بل انا كائن ..

وهو نفس الاسم العبري القديم الذي اعلن الله به عن نفسه لموسى 
( انا هو ) ، انا الكائن ..​

أنقر للتوسيع...




وهنا تقول ان اثبات الوهية المسيح هو لانه قال ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) ، واعتبرت هاتين الجملتين بانها من اسماء الله عند اليهود وبدون ان تثبت لنا ذلك سواء من كتابكم او من اي مصادر تاريخية او دينية محايدة .

وبالرغم من ذلك قمت بالرد عليك ومن نصوص كتابكم (نصوص بالعربية واليونانية ) واثبت لك بطلان هذا القول مع اثبات عدم ازلية المسيح ، وبنفس الوقت لم اجد منك اي رد وبالدليل ينقض كلامي هذا .

وفي مداخلتك الاخيرة كتبت يا نيومان :





لم يكن اثبات الوهية المسيح لقوله ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) 

ولكن لان هذه هي اسماء الله الاولى في الديانة اليهودية ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وهذا الكلام ينقض كلامك حسب ما قلته سابقا وحسب المقتبس اعلاه ، وبالتالي لا معيار ولا مقياس في اثبات الوهية المسيح من يوحنا 8 والتي كتبتها بنفسك سوى بالاستنتاج بل بالاستنتاج الخاطيء ، ولا اعتقد لو اعتبرنا جدلا بان الجملتين هي من اسماء الله ، بان كل من ينطق بها يكون الها.





			اذا كنت قرأت الموضوع جيدا ، لوجدت انني اشرت الى ظهور الله الى موسى واعلانه اسمه له قائلا ( أهيه الذي أهيه ) او 
i Am

وهذا هو اسم الله الاول الذي اعلنه لموسى 
بمعنى ( انا الكائن ) ليس ( انا كنت ) او ( سوف اكون ) بل في كل وقت ( انا كائن ) 
بمعنى ان الله ازلي سرمدي لا تجوز عليه ازمنة الافعال التي تجوز على غيره ....

اعتقد اننا متفقون حتى الان ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وبناء على ما ذكرته لك ، فاننا لم نتفق ولن نتفق ، ما لم تعطينا دليل كلامك والذي ينقض كلامي او يؤيده.


اهيه الذي اهيه
انك في السابق كتبت ان المترجم وضع هذا النص العبري كما هو ولكن بالاحرف العربية ، للاسف كلامك هذا غير صحيح ، لان النص الصحيح وحتى يتماشى مع ما كتبته انت يا نيومان يجب ان يكون كما يلي :

اهيه اشير اهيه

ولكن لا باس فهذا ليس بمهم ، المهم هو ترجمته الى العربية .

ترجمته الى العربية تكون : ( اكون الذي اكون ) وليس ( انا هو الذي انا هو ) ، وبجميع الاحوال ذلك لا يدل على انه من اسماء الله .

فانت مطالب بما انك تؤمن بانه من اسماء الله عند اليهود بان تاتينا بدليلك المحايد ، خاصة ان الترجمة الى العربية غير صحيحة ، وبالتالي عليك ان تعتمد على النص العبري كما تعتمد على النص اليوناني عند الترجمة الخاطئة نتيجة خطأ النساخ.

خروج 3
فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلَّهِ: ((هَا أَنَا آتِي إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ: إِلَهُ آبَائِكُمْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ. فَإِذَا قَالُوا لِي: مَا اسْمُهُ؟ فَمَاذَا أَقُولُ لَهُمْ؟))14 فَقَالَ اللهُ لِمُوسَى: ((أَهْيَهِ الَّذِي أَهْيَهْ)). وَقَالَ: ((هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَهْيَهْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ)). 15 وَقَالَ اللهُ أَيْضاً لِمُوسَى: ((هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: يَهْوَهْ إِلَهُ آبَائِكُمْ إِلَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلَهُ يَعْقُوبَ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ. هَذَا اسْمِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَهَذَا ذِكْرِي إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ

القضاة 13 : 11
 فقام منوح و سار وراء امراته و جاء الى الرجل و قال له اانت الرجل الذي تكلم مع المراة فقال أنا هو

هل هذا يعني انه اله لانه قال (انا هو) ، او قال كما تعتقد انت بان ( انا هو ) هي من اسماء الله عند اليهود ؟

هذا كلام يحتاج الى دليل قاطع وانت لا تملكه لانه غير صحيح نهائيا.




			تقول ان هذا تسميه استنتاج من طرفنا ...

بالطبع استنتاجك خاطيء 

فاليهود فهموا ان هذا اعلان صريح بالوهية المسيح ...
ولذلك حكموا عليه بالموت رجما اكثر من مرة لتهمة التجديف 

لاحظ ان المسيح كان يكلم اليهود ، وهم المعنيون اولا واخيرا بفهم الكلام عن الله في ذلك الوقت ...

فاذا كان استنتاجنا خطأ واستنتاج اليهود خطأ ...

هل تستطيع ان تقول لي لماذا لم يصحح لهم المسيح هذا الاستنتاج ....

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا تجيب انشائي وبالاستنتاج يا نيومان ، اريد دليل من كتابك على ما تقوله دائما .

ومن قال لك بان المسيح لم يصحح لهم مفهومهم الخاطيء باعتقادهم انه الله ؟

الرد على هذا الامر سيكون في المداخلات القادمة كرد على باقي موضوعك.

تحياتي
​*​​


----------



## رياض (22 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

نسيت ان اضع لك النص العبري لسفر الخروج 3 : 14 ، فهذا سيساعدك في البحث عن ترجمته الحقيقية الى العربية .

יד ויאמר אלהים אל משה *אהיה אשר אהיה* ויאמר כה תאמר לבני ישראל אהיה שלחני אליכם

*اهيه الذي اهيه* 

*اهيه اشير اهيه*


تحياتي لك وداعيا لك بالتوفيق في بحثك عن الحق اذا كنت تريد الحق فعلا.


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> كتبت لك سابقا :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الدليل على قول المسيح ( انا هو ) قائمها بذاتها كاملة ولا تحتاج فعل مكملا لها 
واضح انه استخدم اسم الله ، وليس كقول اي انسان آخر ( انا هو ) يتبعها فعل 


حينما اتيى جنود الهيكل ( وهم من اليهود ) بالعصي والاسلحة للقبض على يسوع الاعزل 
وهم بالطبع يعرفون اسم الله في اليهوديه ( انا هو ) ...

انظر ماذا حدث :
3 فأخذ يهوذا الجند وخداما من عند رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين وجاء الى هناك بمشاعل ومصابيح وسلاح.
4 فخرج يسوع وهو عالم بكل ما يأتي عليه وقال لهم من تطلبون.
5 اجابوه يسوع الناصري.قال لهم يسوع انا هو.وكان يهوذا مسلمه ايضا واقفا معهم.
*6 فلما قال لهم اني انا هو رجعوا الى الوراء وسقطوا على الارض.*

( يوحنا 18 : 3 - 6 ) 

كلمة (انا هو ) التي قالها المسيح هي اعتراف بالالوهية
وهذا ما جعل اليهود يرجعون ويسقطون 
هم بالاسلحة والعصي وعددهم يقارب الكتيبة 
وهو اعزل وليس معه الا 11 صياد سمك لا يعرفون القتال والمقاومة ...

الكلمة وحدها ، جعلت كتيبة الجنود بالسلاح يرجعون الى الوراء ويسقطون على الارض ...


ها انا اكلمك في كل مرة بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس 
وانت كل ما تكبته ، انك لم تلقى دليل ...

اترك الحكم للقاريء المتابع ...




> *اهيه الذي اهيه*
> *انك في السابق كتبت ان المترجم وضع هذا النص العبري كما هو ولكن بالاحرف العربية ، للاسف كلامك هذا غير صحيح ، لان النص الصحيح وحتى يتماشى مع ما كتبته انت يا نيومان يجب ان يكون كما يلي :*
> 
> *اهيه اشير اهيه*
> ...



راجع الترجمة الانجليزية 

I AM THAT I AM 



> *القضاة 13 : 11*
> *فقام منوح و سار وراء امراته و جاء الى الرجل و قال له اانت الرجل الذي تكلم مع المراة فقال أنا هو*
> 
> *هل هذا يعني انه اله لانه قال (انا هو) ، او قال كما تعتقد انت بان ( انا هو ) هي من اسماء الله عند اليهود ؟*
> ...



نعم الملاك الذي ظهر لمنوح كان هو احدى ظهورات الابن في الجسد 

اذا قرأت بقية قصة منوح 
سوف ترى اعترافه انه قد رأي الله ...

ها انت كما في كل مرة 
تكتب الدليل بيدك ، لانك لم تقرأ الى النهاية ...

مع تحياتي


----------



## رياض (22 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان




> الدليل على قول المسيح ( انا هو ) قائمها بذاتها كاملة ولا تحتاج فعل مكملا لها
> واضح انه استخدم اسم الله ، وليس كقول اي انسان آخر ( انا هو ) يتبعها فعل


 
يوحنا 9 : 8 - 9
 فالجيران و الذين كانوا يرونه قبلا انه كان اعمى قالوا اليس هذا هو الذي كان يجلس و يستعطي 9  اخرون قالوا هذا هو و اخرون انه يشبهه و اما هو فقال اني انا هو.

الاعمى قال ( انا هو ) وهي قائمة بذاتها كاملة ولا تحتاج فعل مكملا لها ، اذا هو اله ايضا.

القضاة 13 : 11
فقام منوح و سار وراء امراته و جاء الى الرجل و قال له اانت الرجل الذي تكلم مع المراة فقال انا هو

منوح قال ( انا هو ) وهي قائمة بذاتها كاملة ولا تحتاج فعل مكملا لها ، اذا هو اله ايضا.


يكفيك الهين بنصين يا نيومان لنقض كلامك واثبات بطلانه وبالتالي بطلان الوهية المسيح لانه قال ( انا هو ).




> ها انا اكلمك في كل مرة بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس
> وانت كل ما تكبته ، انك لم تلقى دليل ...


 
نعم وما زلت حتى الان يا نيومان لم تثبت الوهية المسيح لانه قال ( انا هو ) ومن نصوص كتابكم.




> راجع الترجمة الانجليزية
> 
> I AM THAT I AM


 
لقد ضحكتني يا نيومان ، ومنذ متى اصبح النص المعتمد في العهد القديم كاصل هو النص الانجليزي؟ وبنفس الوقت الترجمة خاطئة .

لن اعيد عليك النص الموجود في مداخلتي السابقة ، وساعتبرك عاجزا عن اثبات عكسها بان باللغة العبرية جاء النص : اهيه اشير اهيه 
والذي ترجمته للعربية هو : اكون الذي اكون.

وهذا ينفي ان هذا النص هو من اسماء الله في العهد القديم عند اليهود ، ويعني حسب اعتقادك الخاطيء( انا هو ) والتي قالها المسيح والتي ايضا تم اثبات بطلانها.

لم تاتيني ولا بدليل يثبت انها من اسماء الله عند اليهود من كتابكم او من مصادر محايدة سواء دينية او تاريخية.




> نعم الملاك الذي ظهر لمنوح كان هو احدى ظهورات الابن في الجسد
> 
> اذا قرأت بقية قصة منوح
> سوف ترى اعترافه انه قد رأي الله ...
> ...


 
هناك عدة نقاط يا نيومان وللاسف جميعها ضدك لانك لا تعرف نصوص كتابك ولا تفسيرها بل تكتب ما يمليه عليك الاخرين وبدون تفكير.

1-  انا لم اتكلم عن الملاك الذي ظهر لمنوح ، وليس هذا هو موضوع حوارنا.
2- منوح قال ( انا هو ) وتفصيل الموضوع اعلاه.
3- لست بحاجة لقراءة قصة منوح ولا غيره لان ما يعنيني هو ( انا هو ).
4- بداية انت كتبت بان الملاك ظهر لمنوح وهذا الامر حقيقة ولا اخالفك عليه ، اما ان تناقض نفسك في تفسير كلمة الله بانها تعني الاله المعبود فهذا دليل على عدم فهمك بان الله في النص هو نفسه الملاك ، لانك تجهل بان هناك الكثير ممن قيل لهم الله في العهد القديم ولكنهم ليسوا الله المعبود.

اذا اردت تفصيل الموضوح اطرح موضوعا مستقلا.

وبعد كل ذلك ، اجدك عاجز فعلا عن اثبات صحة ادعاءك ، وسانتظرك في مداخلتك القادمة لتاتيني بجديد ، والا سانتقل الى النص التالي في موضوعك مع ترك هذا الامر للحكم عليه من القراء.

دعني الان اذكر الادارة بان لا تنسى حذف بعض مداخلاتي لتبييض وجهك اما القراء.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> يوحنا 9 : 8 - 9
> فالجيران و الذين كانوا يرونه قبلا انه كان اعمى قالوا اليس هذا هو الذي كان يجلس و يستعطي 9 اخرون قالوا هذا هو و اخرون انه يشبهه و اما هو فقال اني انا هو.
> 
> الاعمى قال ( انا هو ) وهي قائمة بذاتها كاملة ولا تحتاج فعل مكملا لها ، اذا هو اله ايضا.
> ...




بالطبع انت تنقل بطريقة ( يا ايها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة .....) 

او بطريقة ( فويل للمصلين ....) 

يا اخي الفاضل ، الامثلة التي كتبتها انت كلها استخدام ( انا هو ) جاء للرد على سؤال ( هل انت الفاعل ) فكان الرد طبيعيا لغويا ( انا هو ) ...

وهذا يختلف تماما عن سؤال المسيح :

فرده على الجنود جعلهم يردجعوا الى الخلف ويسقطوا ويقعوا الى الارض 

فهل اجابة الاخرين الذين قالوا لغويا ( انا هو ) كان لها نفس التأثير ؟؟؟؟

لماذا اتهم اليهود المسيح انه بهذا يقول عن نفسه انه هو الله ؟؟؟

*في حوار اليهود مع السيد المسيح ، فهموا جيدا ان المسيح قال عن نفسه انه هو الله *


*17 فاجابهم يسوع ابي يعمل حتى الآن وانا اعمل ، فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلون ، لانه لم ينقص السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله *​*( يوحنا 5: 17 - 18)*

*انا والآب واحد 31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه . 32 اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي . بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني . 33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف . فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها 
( يوحنا 10 :30 - 33 )*


اذا فاليهود الشعب الوحيد في ذلك الوقت الذي يعرف الله وكانت لديهم الكتب المقدسة 
فهموا كلام المسيح على انه اعلان لاهوته الكامل ...
فكلمته ( اناهو ) ايضا كان لها نفس القوة الالهية التي جعلت الجنود يسقطون الى الخلف ويقعون على الارض ....

هل حدث هذا مع الامثلة التي كتبتها ؟؟؟
ام هي رد لغوي عادي وطبيعي ؟؟؟

في انتظارك


----------



## رياض (23 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

اشكرك بداية على ردك لنتابع معا هل (انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) هي من اسماء الله عند اليهود كما تدعي ، وهل قائلها يستحق ان يكون الها يُعبد؟






> بالطبع انت تنقل بطريقة ( يا ايها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة .....)
> 
> او بطريقة ( فويل للمصلين ....)


 
لا يا عزيزي نيومان انا لا انقل ولا اقتطع كما تدعي ، فحوارنا قائم على جملتين وهما ( انا كائن ) و ( انا هو ) ، وبالتالي ليس من المنطق ان انسخ لك اصحاحات حتى ترضى عن الموضوع .





> يا اخي الفاضل ، الامثلة التي كتبتها انت كلها استخدام ( انا هو ) جاء للرد على سؤال ( هل انت الفاعل ) فكان الرد طبيعيا لغويا ( انا هو ) ...
> 
> وهذا يختلف تماما عن سؤال المسيح :
> 
> فرده على الجنود جعلهم يردجعوا الى الخلف ويسقطوا ويقعوا الى الارض




يا عزيزي نيومان 

من فمك ادينك ، انت تقول بان الامثلة التي وضعتها لك هي رد على سؤال ،وانا اتفق معك تماما ، ولكنك تقول بعدها ( وهذا يختلف تماما عن سؤال المسيح ) ، فالمسيح ايضا يا نيومان قال ( انا هو ) اي انا هو المسيح كرد على السؤال ، ولا يوجد فرقا بين الامرين.




> فهل اجابة الاخرين الذين قالوا لغويا ( انا هو ) كان لها نفس التأثير ؟؟؟؟




انت تقول لغويا ، فبماذا تصنف رد المسيح باللغة العربية؟

ثم لا يعنينا التأثير من خلال الرد على الاخرين ، وقعوا على الارض او لم يقعوا هذا ليس بدليل على الوهية المسيح ونكران الوهية غيره ممن قالوا ( انا هو ).

فالنص لم يوضح ان وقوعهم على الارض بسبب الوهيته بل لانه قال لهم كرد على سؤالهم نعم انا هو ( اي انا هو المسيح ) .

اين قال المسيح انه اله ، او قال ان ( انا هو ) هي اسم من اسماء الله وبالتالي هو الله لانه قالها ، وان من يقولها غيره لا يعتبر اله ، ولماذا ؟

ما زلت بانتظار دليلك من كتابكم او من اي مصدر محايد سواء تاريخي او ديني يثبت لنا ان ( انا هو ) او ( انا كائن ) هي من اسماء الله عند اليهود.




> لماذا اتهم اليهود المسيح انه بهذا يقول عن نفسه انه هو الله ؟؟؟
> 
> *في حوار اليهود مع السيد المسيح ، فهموا جيدا ان المسيح قال عن نفسه انه هو الله *
> 
> ...


 
دائما اراك تكتب ( فهموا اليهود ...) وهذا دليل واضح يا نيومان بان الفهم عند الانسان خاضع للخطأ والصواب ، والسبب ان المسيح لم يقل بلسانه انا الله ، والا انتهى الامر .

لقد انكر المسيح على اليهود فهمهم الخاطيء باعتباره انه الله ، ولكنك يا نيومان لم تكمل باقي الحوار بين المسيح واليهود لانه يدينك ، فانت من تكتب نصوصا ناقصة .


يقول انجيل يوحنا 10

 30  انا و الاب واحد 31  فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه 32  اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة اريتكم من عند ابي بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني 33  اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف فانك و انت انسان تجعل نفسك الها 34  اجابهم يسوع اليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم انا قلت انكم الهة 35  ان قال الهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله و لا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب 36  فالذي قدسه الاب و ارسله الى العالم اتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله.


عندما قال المسيح يا نيومان في العدد 30 (انا والاب واحد ) ، انكر عليه اليهود هذا الكلام وسارعوا لرجمه بالحجارة ، ولكن المسيح قام بتصحيح فهمهم الخاطيء في باقي الحوار يا نيومان والذي لم تضعه انت في مداخلتك ، وبين لهم المسيح في رده ان معنى هذا الكلام هو تعبير مجازي ولا يعني الوحدة الذاتية بينه وبين الله  ، اي ان هدف المسيح هو نفسه هدف الله الاب وليس اكثر من ذلك ، والا لزم الامر منهم ان يكونوا كلهم آلهة.

من الواضح تماما يا نيومان ان اليهود فهموا قول المسيح بالخطأ بانه يدعي الالوهية ، ولهذا ارادوا رجمه بالحجارة ، ولكن المسيح رد عليهم خطأهم وسوء فهمهم للامر بان العبارة لا تعني بالوهيته ولا يدعي انه اله او ما شابه ذلك.

وكيف رد عليهم خطأهم يا نيومان ؟

الم تلاحظ يا نيومان ان المسيح قال لهم في العدد 34 (  اجابهم يسوع اليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم انا قلت انكم الهة ).

وكلمة ( مكتوبا في ناموسكم / مكتوبا / مكتوب ) يا نيومان تعني انها موجودة في العهد القديم ، واذا بحثنا عن النص في العهد القديم نجده في مزمور 82 : 6 ( مزمور اساف ) والذي نصه :

مزمور 82 : 6
انا قلت انكم الهة و بنو العلي كلكم

عن من كان لاساف يطلق لفظ آلهة يا نيومان ؟

لا بد وانك عرفت انه على القضاة ومعناه انهم اعطوا سلطانا ان يأمروا ويحكموا ويقضوا باسم الله ، وبالتالي هذا الكلام كما جاء في المزمور وكما جاء رد المسيح على اليهود في يوحنا 10 : 34 يثبت بانه ليس اله ولم ولن يدعي الالوهية عندما قال في العدد 30 ( انا والاب واحد ) ، وانما عبّر عن نفسه بمثل ما عبر به ( اساف ) عن اؤلئك القضاة الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله.

وهذا بالطبع ينفي ان المسيح ادعى الالوهية.

وما يدل على صحة القول هو ما جاء في نفس المزمور العدد 1
(   الله قائم في مجمع الله في وسط الالهة يقضي )

هل لك ان توضح لنا معنى هذا القول يا نيومان ؟


وما يدل اكثر على صحة قولي يا نيومان هو تكملة الحوار بين المسيح واليهود بعد ان قال لهم العدد 34 من يوحنا 10 .

يوحنا 10 : 36
فالذي قدسه الاب و ارسله الى العالم اتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله

حتى قول المسيح انه ابن الله لا تعني الوهيته ، وبالتالي لا يعتبر المسيح مجدفا لو قال عن نفسه انه ابن الله لانها لا تعني الوهيته ولا معادلته لله تعالى.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> انت تقول لغويا ، فبماذا تصنف رد المسيح باللغة العربية؟
> 
> ثم لا يعنينا التأثير من خلال الرد على الاخرين ، وقعوا على الارض او لم يقعوا هذا ليس بدليل على الوهية المسيح ونكران الوهية غيره ممن قالوا ( انا هو ).




لا يا اخ رياض 

يهمنا جدا تأثير الكلمة وقائلها على الناس 

فاذا قرأت موضوعي من اوله لوجدت انني اشرت الى ادعاء فرعون الالوهية 
بحسب نص القرآن :


(وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ 
فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحاً لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) (القصص:38) 

وينسب ايضا الى فرعون في سورة النازعات :
(فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى) (النازعـات:24) 

وسألتك : هل هذا التصريح القرآني كاف لك بان تعترف بألوهية فرعون ؟؟؟

دائما يقول المسلمون لا ، لان فرعون لم يفعل افعال الله ، وهذا مجرد ادعاء 

ومن هنا فاذا اردت المقارنة بين كل من قالوا ( انا هو ) لنحسب من منهم قالها مثل الله ومن قالها اجابة لغوية ، يجب ان نرى تأثير قوله وافعاله على الناس ...

اذا لن نهمل تأثير الكلمة التي قالها المسيح ( انا هو ) على الجنود المدججين بالسلاح 

لماذا وقعوا على الارض وسقطوا بمجرد ان قال المسيح ( انا هو ) ؟؟؟

هذا اثبات لقوة كلمته ، وماذا في هذه الكلمات من قوة ؟؟؟
انه نطقها كما ينطقها الله عن نفسه ...



> اين قال المسيح انه اله ، او قال ان ( انا هو ) هي اسم من اسماء الله وبالتالي هو الله لانه قالها ، وان من يقولها غيره لا يعتبر اله ، ولماذا ؟





يبدو انك لم تقرأ الموضوع كاملا ، 
الرد في المداخلة الثانية للموضوع 

ففي حوار المسيح كله يفهم منها انه اشار الى كونه قبل ابراهيم هو قائم ، وان ابراهيم رأي يومه وفرح ...
فمتى رأي ابراهيم يوم الرب وفرح ؟؟؟
انه يوم ان استجاب لامتحان الله بذبح ابنه وتم الفداء 
وقتها يقول الكتاب ان ابراهيم سمى الجبل ( يهوه يرى ) 
"فدعا ابراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع يهوه يرأه.حتى انه يقال اليوم في جبل الرب يرى"
( تكوين 22 : 14) 
And Abraham called the name of that place Jehovahjireh: as it is said _to_ this day, In the mount of the LORD it shall be seen.
هذه كلها اشارات واضحة تبين لماذا فهم اليهود 
كلام المسيح على انه يقول عن نفسه انه الله 



> ما زلت بانتظار دليلك من كتابكم او من اي مصدر محايد سواء تاريخي او ديني يثبت لنا ان ( انا هو ) او ( انا كائن ) هي من اسماء الله عند اليهود.




قلت لك اقرأ في النص العربي او الانجليزي او العبري 
اسم الله الاول الذي اعلنه لموسى 
( أهيه الذي أهيه ) 
معنا انا الكائن ، او انا هو 

اقرأ مرة اخرى في سفر الرؤيا عن اسم الله ( رؤيا 1 : 1 - 5) 



> من الواضح تماما يا نيومان ان اليهود فهموا قول المسيح بالخطأ بانه يدعي الالوهية ، ولهذا ارادوا رجمه بالحجارة ، ولكن المسيح رد عليهم خطأهم وسوء فهمهم للامر بان العبارة لا تعني بالوهيته ولا يدعي انه اله او ما شابه ذلك.
> 
> وكيف رد عليهم خطأهم يا نيومان ؟
> 
> ...




اذا اكلمت القراءة لعرفت الجواب 
ولكن ماذا نفعل في طريقة المسلمين ( يا ايها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة ....) 

النص الكامل يقول  :
" 6 انا قلت انكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم. 7 لكن مثل الناس تموتون وكاحد الرؤساء تسقطون."
( مزمور 82 - 6 - 7) 

النص لا يقول ان الناس آلهة ، ولكن الله هنا يخاطب الشعب الذي يتفاخر حتى يضع نفسه في مصاف الالهة ، فقال لهم الله :
( واذا وافقتكم وقلت انكم آلهة كلكم ، فلماذا مثل الناس تموتون ) ؟؟؟؟

اذا السيد المسيح لم يرد اليهود عن خطأهم في الفهم ، بل كرر هذا الفهم مرة ومرات ، حتى ان محاكمته الاخيرة كانت بسبب نفس الكلام ، ان المسيح يقول عن نفسه انه الله ، فاذا كان ما تقوله هو تصحيح لفهمهم ، فلماذا لم يتصحح فهمهم ويكفوا عن ملاحقته ؟؟؟

يبدو انك انت الذي اخطأت الفهم ...

تعال نناقش مرات اعلان المسيح عن لاهوته بعد ما افترضته تصحيح ، ونرى سياق كلامه وتصرفات افعاله ، هل تؤكد فهمك انت ان كلامه كان تصحيحا لمفاهيمهم ، ام تصحيح لمفهومك انت ؟؟؟


----------



## رياض (24 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

اعيد عليك الاسئلة التي لم تجب عليها :

لقد قمت بتصنيف ( انا هو ) والتي نطق بها غير المسيح بانها نطق لغوي ، فكيف واين تصنف قول المسيح لها في اللغة العربية ؟

واعيد عليك بان ( انا هو ) او ( انا كائن ) لا تدل على الوهية قائلها وبمن فيهم المسيح ، وكل كلامك استنتاجي انشائي لا دليل عليه من نصوص كتابكم ولقد اثبت لك ذلك وبالدليل القاطع من نصوص كتابكم وباللغتين العربية واليونانية.

اين ورد في نصوص كتابكم بان المسيح قال او وضح او اشار بان معنى ( انا هو ) اسم من اسماء الله في العهد القديم عند اليهود ، وبالتالي نعتبره الها لانه قالها ولا نعتبر غيره الها لان هناك فرق بينهما في القول؟

اراك تنتقل من نقطة الى اخرى وبدون ان توضح اي شيء ، انت قلت ان المسيح قال ( انا هو ) واعتبرتها جملة كاملة وليست بحاجة الى فعل ليكملها ، فاتيت لك بنصين وبنفس المدلول فلم تعلق عليها ، فهل تعلق عليها ؟

انت تقول بان المسيح نطقها كما ينطقها الله بنفسه ، فهذا يعني تشبيه قول المسيح بقول الله وبالتالي ينفي الوحدة والمساواة ، ولو افترضنا جدلا بان الله قالها ، فاين هو النص من كتابكم الذي يوضح ان الله الاب قالها وقال ان معناها اسم من اسماءه ؟

وعليك ان لا تنسى نص كتابكم التالي :

يوحنا 5 : 37

و الاب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي لم تسمعوا صوته قط و لا ابصرتم هيئته.



وبالتالي اين المراجع والمصادر التاريخية والدينية المحايدة والتي تؤيد كلامك ؟

فاذا لم تأتينا بدليل على صحة كلامك فهذا يعني بطلان كلامك .






> يبدو انك لم تقرأ الموضوع كاملا ،
> الرد في المداخلة الثانية للموضوع
> 
> ففي حوار المسيح كله يفهم منها انه اشار الى كونه قبل ابراهيم هو قائم ، وان ابراهيم رأي يومه وفرح ...
> ...


 
يا نيومان سبق الرد على كلامك هذا واثبات بطلانه فلا تكرر كلامك ، وكما انه ليس بدليل تكرارك لـ ( فهم اليهود ) ، لان فهمهم كان خاطيء وانكر عليهم المسيح خطأهم .

ثم دعك من التشتيت وكتابة جمل استعراضية لا فائدة منها ، فما علاقة ابراهيم والنص الذي كتبته في حوارنا هنا حول (انا كائن ) و (انا هو )؟

انت مطالب بدليل قاطع صريح يثبت كلامك وليس بالاجتهادات والاستنتاجات الشخصية ، لانها معرضة للخطأ والصواب وكما وضحت لك ذلك سابقا. 






> قلت لك اقرأ في النص العربي او الانجليزي او العبري
> اسم الله الاول الذي اعلنه لموسى
> ( أهيه الذي أهيه )
> معنا انا الكائن ، او انا هو




هذا الموضوع انتهينا منه ولا دليل لديك على نقض ما جاء في النص العبري المعتمد وترجمته.





> اقرأ مرة اخرى في سفر الرؤيا عن اسم الله ( رؤيا 1 : 1 - 5)




عزيزي نيومان 

ما علاقة الرؤية بموضوعنا ؟ هل تفضلت وبنفسك ان تضع النصوص التي تريدها واشرت اليها في الرؤية لتشير لنا عن اسم الله بــ (انا كائن ) او ( انا هو )؟






> اذا اكلمت القراءة لعرفت الجواب


 
فيما يبدو انك انت لم تفهم ما كتبته لك .




> ولكن ماذا نفعل في طريقة المسلمين ( يا ايها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة ....)




كفاك استهزاء بعقول القراء .




> النص الكامل يقول :
> " 6 انا قلت انكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم. 7 لكن مثل الناس تموتون وكاحد الرؤساء تسقطون."
> ( مزمور 82 - 6 - 7)




الا تعرف يا عزيزي نيومان بان باقي النص يدينك انت ولا يدينني انا ، فاذا سألتني كيف فاقول لك ، بانك تقتطع جزء من كلامي وتهمل الباقي ، فاذا سألتني اين هذا القول الذي اقتطعت جزء منه واهملت الباقي فاقتبسه لك من مداخلتي السابقة :


عن من كان لاساف يطلق لفظ آلهة يا نيومان ؟

لا بد وانك عرفت انه على القضاة ومعناه انهم اعطوا سلطانا ان يأمروا ويحكموا ويقضوا باسم الله ، وبالتالي هذا الكلام كما جاء في المزمور وكما جاء رد المسيح على اليهود في يوحنا 10 : 34 يثبت بانه ليس اله ولم ولن يدعي الالوهية عندما قال في العدد 30 ( انا والاب واحد ) ، وانما عبّر عن نفسه بمثل ما عبر به ( اساف ) عن اؤلئك القضاة الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله.

وهذا بالطبع ينفي ان المسيح ادعى الالوهية.

وما يدل على صحة القول هو ما جاء في نفس المزمور العدد 1
( الله قائم في مجمع الله في وسط الالهة يقضي )

هل لك ان توضح لنا معنى هذا القول يا نيومان ؟


وما يدل اكثر على صحة قولي يا نيومان هو تكملة الحوار بين المسيح واليهود بعد ان قال لهم العدد 34 من يوحنا 10 .

يوحنا 10 : 36
فالذي قدسه الاب و ارسله الى العالم اتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله

حتى قول المسيح انه ابن الله لا تعني الوهيته ، وبالتالي لا يعتبر المسيح مجدفا لو قال عن نفسه انه ابن الله لانها لا تعني الوهيته ولا معادلته لله تعالى.





> النص لا يقول ان الناس آلهة ، ولكن الله هنا يخاطب الشعب الذي يتفاخر حتى يضع نفسه في مصاف الالهة ، فقال لهم الله :
> ( واذا وافقتكم وقلت انكم آلهة كلكم ، فلماذا مثل الناس تموتون ) ؟؟؟؟


 
راجع كلامي المقتبس من المداخلة السابقة فهي تجيبك.
 




> اذا السيد المسيح لم يرد اليهود عن خطأهم في الفهم ، بل كرر هذا الفهم مرة ومرات ، حتى ان محاكمته الاخيرة كانت بسبب نفس الكلام ، ان المسيح يقول عن نفسه انه الله ، فاذا كان ما تقوله هو تصحيح لفهمهم ، فلماذا لم يتصحح فهمهم ويكفوا عن ملاحقته ؟؟؟





الرد على كلامك هذا موجود في المداخلات السابقة ولكنك لا تقرأ ، واذا قرات لا تعلق لانها تدينك.

هناك اكثر من سبب لملاحقته وصلبه ، ومنها عمله يوم السبت ، اجراء معجزات جعلت اليهود يخافون على ارضهم وملكهم من الرومان....الخ





> يبدو انك انت الذي اخطأت الفهم ...




لا يا عزيزي ، ردودي واضحة تماما ، فالذي أخطأ هو انت واليهود في تأليه المسيح الانسان.




> تعال نناقش مرات اعلان المسيح عن لاهوته بعد ما افترضته تصحيح ، ونرى سياق كلامه وتصرفات افعاله ، هل تؤكد فهمك انت ان كلامه كان تصحيحا لمفاهيمهم ، ام تصحيح لمفهومك انت ؟؟؟






ممتاز يا نيومان ولهذا في المداخلة التالية سأكمل التعليق والحوار على باقي النصوص المذكورة في موضوعك منذ البداية لنرى هل المسيح هو الله ام رسول الله وعبده؟

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> اعيد عليك الاسئلة التي لم تجب عليها :




الاخ رياض 
جميع الاسئلة نجيب وسوف نجيب عليها 
ولكن هل كيف تتوقع الاجابة كلها مرة واحدة ؟؟؟



> لقد قمت بتصنيف ( انا هو ) والتي نطق بها غير المسيح بانها نطق لغوي ، فكيف واين تصنف قول المسيح لها في اللغة العربية ؟
> 
> واعيد عليك بان ( انا هو ) او ( انا كائن ) لا تدل على الوهية قائلها وبمن فيهم المسيح ، وكل كلامك استنتاجي انشائي لا دليل عليه من نصوص كتابكم ولقد اثبت لك ذلك وبالدليل القاطع من نصوص كتابكم وباللغتين العربية واليونانية.




لقد وضعت لك الاثباتات والادلة ، اذا كلامي ليس استنتاج 
بل رفضك انت هو استنتاجك الخاص ، وليس له ادلة ...



> اين ورد في نصوص كتابكم بان المسيح قال او وضح او اشار بان معنى ( انا هو ) اسم من اسماء الله في العهد القديم عند اليهود ، وبالتالي نعتبره الها لانه قالها ولا نعتبر غيره الها لان هناك فرق بينهما في القول؟




لقد اجبتك في المداخلة السابقة ، فلماذا تجاهلت الرد ؟؟؟

يبدو ان موضوع الاجابات بالجملة لا يصلح كما ترى 
دعنا نتوقف قليلا ، لاكتبه لك مرة اخرى ونناقشه معا 

الاجابة مرة اخرى :


يبدو انك لم تقرأ الموضوع كاملا ، 
الرد في المداخلة الثانية للموضوع 

ففي حوار المسيح كله يفهم منها انه اشار الى كونه قبل ابراهيم هو ( كائن ) ، وان ابراهيم رأي يومه وفرح ...
قلنا ان ( كائن ) هو اسم الله الاول الذي اعلنه لموسى 
واشرنا الى سفر الخروج الاصحاح 3 ...
( أهيه الذي أهيه ) معناها ( الكائن الذي هو الكائن ) او ( أنا هو الذي انا هو ) 
I AM that I AM
ودليلنا على هذا هو فهم اليهود ان هذه الكلمات هي اشارة الى كونه الله ( نفس الاله الذي اعلن عن اسمه لموسى ) 

الاشارة الثانية ، هي قوله ان ابراهيم رأي يومه وفرح 
فمتى رأي ابراهيم يوم الرب وفرح ؟؟؟
انه يوم ان استجاب لامتحان الله بذبح ابنه وتم الفداء 
وقتها يقول الكتاب ان ابراهيم سمى الجبل ( يهوه يرى ) 
"فدعا ابراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع يهوه يرأه.حتى انه يقال اليوم في جبل الرب يرى"
( تكوين 22 : 14) 
And Abraham called the name of that place Jehovahjireh: as it is said _to_ this day, In the mount of the LORD it shall be seen.
هذه كلها اشارات واضحة تبين لماذا فهم اليهود 
كلام المسيح على انه يقول عن نفسه انه الله 


في انتظار الرد عليها ومناقشة هذا الحوار الهام 
وما هي الاشارات والدلالات على اشارة المسيح الى نفسه انه هو الله 
وكيف فهم اليهود هذا وارادوا رجمه ...
تعال نتناقش في هذه الجزئية 
وسوف نناقش باقي اسئلتك بالتتابع 
ولاداعي لاتهامات التهرب وعدم الرد 
فلا نحن نتهرب ، وايماننا لديه كل الردود على كل الاسئلة ..

تفضل وناقشني في الاجابة التي كتبتها لك ...


----------



## رياض (24 أبريل 2006)

العزيز نيومان





> الاخ رياض
> جميع الاسئلة نجيب وسوف نجيب عليها
> ولكن هل كيف تتوقع الاجابة كلها مرة واحدة ؟؟؟


سانتظر ردودك .







> لقد وضعت لك الاثباتات والادلة ، اذا كلامي ليس استنتاج
> بل رفضك انت هو استنتاجك الخاص ، وليس له ادلة ...





ساترك الحكم للقراء ولن اعلق عليها من جديد





> لقد اجبتك في المداخلة السابقة ، فلماذا تجاهلت الرد ؟؟؟
> 
> يبدو ان موضوع الاجابات بالجملة لا يصلح كما ترى
> دعنا نتوقف قليلا ، لاكتبه لك مرة اخرى ونناقشه معا
> ...


 

لقد رددت على كلامك هذا في المداخلات السابقة ، فانا اريد الجديد وليس التكرار.

ساترك الحكم للقراء


واما باقي مداخلتي الاخيرة واي سؤال لم تعلق عليه منها او من مداخلات قبلها ، فأترك لك الحرية في الرد من عدمه، لانني وبصراحة لن اكرر المداخلات السابقة.


يتبع..............


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أبريل 2006)

يبدو انك لم تقرأ الموضوع كاملا ، 
الرد في المداخلة الثانية للموضوع 

ففي حوار المسيح كله يفهم منها انه اشار الى كونه قبل ابراهيم هو ( كائن ) ، وان ابراهيم رأي يومه وفرح ...
قلنا ان ( كائن ) هو اسم الله الاول الذي اعلنه لموسى 
واشرنا الى سفر الخروج الاصحاح 3 ...
( أهيه الذي أهيه ) معناها ( الكائن الذي هو الكائن ) او ( أنا هو الذي انا هو ) 
I AM that I AM
ودليلنا على هذا هو فهم اليهود ان هذه الكلمات هي اشارة الى كونه الله ( نفس الاله الذي اعلن عن اسمه لموسى ) 

الاشارة الثانية ، هي قوله ان ابراهيم رأي يومه وفرح 
فمتى رأي ابراهيم يوم الرب وفرح ؟؟؟
انه يوم ان استجاب لامتحان الله بذبح ابنه وتم الفداء 
وقتها يقول الكتاب ان ابراهيم سمى الجبل ( يهوه يرى ) 
"فدعا ابراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع يهوه يرأه.حتى انه يقال اليوم في جبل الرب يرى"
( تكوين 22 : 14) 
And Abraham called the name of that place Jehovahjireh: as it is said _to_ this day, In the mount of the LORD it shall be seen.
هذه كلها اشارات واضحة تبين لماذا فهم اليهود 
كلام المسيح على انه يقول عن نفسه انه الله 


في انتظار الرد عليها ومناقشة هذا الحوار الهام 
وما هي الاشارات والدلالات على اشارة المسيح الى نفسه انه هو الله 
وكيف فهم اليهود هذا وارادوا رجمه ...
تعال نتناقش في هذه الجزئية 
وسوف نناقش باقي اسئلتك بالتتابع 
ولاداعي لاتهامات التهرب وعدم الرد 
فلا نحن نتهرب ، وايماننا لديه كل الردود على كل الاسئلة ..

تفضل وناقشني في الاجابة التي كتبتها لك ...


----------



## رياض (24 أبريل 2006)

العزيز نيومان

المقتبس من كلامك في هذه المداخلة هو من مداخلتك رقم 3


*



ملحوظة : هذه الادلة ليست للحصر ولكن لضرب الامثلة فقط ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اريد منك ان تكمل كل الادلة ولا تكتفي بامثلة ، لان حوارنا يتعلق بـ ( هل المسيح هو الله ؟)، وهذا الموضوع له قيمة كبيرة ويحتاج الى كل الادلة والاثباتات وليس بعضها.*

*



الدليل الاول : 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



في حوار اليهود مع السيد المسيح ، فهموا جيدا ان المسيح قال عن نفسه انه هو الله ​

أنقر للتوسيع...




وما ادراك ان اليهود فهموا جيدا ان المسيح قال عن نفسه انه هو الله ؟

ثم عندما يقول المسيح صراحة عن نفسه انه هو الله ، فهذا التصريح لا يحتاج لان يفهموا اليهود او لا يفهموا ففي هذه الحالة يكون الامر قطعيا ، وليس ظنيا كما فهم اليهود.

ما علينا لنكمل الحوار في الآتي.
​*
*



17 فاجابهم يسوع ابي يعمل حتى الآن وانا اعمل ، فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلون ، لانه لم ينقص السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



( يوحنا 5: 17 - 18) ​

أنقر للتوسيع...



بداية لا اعرف لماذا تضع نصوصا ناقصة يا عزيزي نيومان ، اذا اردت ان يقتنع القراء بما تكتب ، ضع كل النصوص من هذا الاصحاح والتي تدل على ان اليهود فهموا المسيح بالخطأ ، فهو لم يقصد القول بانه الله او يعادل الله ومساوٍ له.....الخ

وهل بنوة المسيح لله تعني انه الله ؟ هذا ما سنراه معا في مداخلتي .

يوحنا 5 : 16
و لهذا كان اليهود يطردون يسوع و يطلبون ان يقتلوه لانه عمل هذا في سبت​*​ 
هذا العمل يا نيومان هو شفاء مريض ( احدى معجزات المسيح باذن الله ) ، وحيث ان المسيح عمل هذا العمل يوم السبت ، طاردوه اليهود ليقتلوه.

يوحنا 5 : 17 - 18
فاجابهم يسوع ابي يعمل حتى الان و انا اعمل18  فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله

اذا النصين يا نيومان يقولان لنا بان اليهود طاردوا المسيح ليقتلوه لانه نقض السبت كما جاء في العدد 16 ، وما زادهم اصرارا على قتله هو فهمهم بانه عادل نفسه بالله من خلال قوله بانه ابن الله .

ويبقى السؤال الآن : هل كان فهم اليهود صحيح ولم ينكره عليهم المسيح ، ام ان فهمهم كان خاطئا وانكره عليهم المسيح ؟

لنرى الجواب في باقي الاعداد من نفس الاصحاح :

يوحنا 5 : 19
 فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.

اذا المسيح انكر عليهم فهمهم الخاطيء بانه يعادل الله بالبنوة قائلا لهم ( لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا ) وهذا ينفي الوهيته وحتى نتعرف على من الذي يعطيه امر العمل وماذا يعمل ، فاكمل المسيح قائلا ( الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل ) و ( الا ) اداة حصر واستثناء ، وبالتالي ما يريده الله الاب من المسيح الابن ان يعمله يستطيع عمله وبعكس ذلك فلا يستطيع الابن من  عمل اي شيء ، وهذا ينفي الوهيته او معادلته لله .

لان مهما عمل ذاك ( والمقصود الله الاب ) فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك ( المسيح ) ، وبهذا النص يتم توضيح الامر اكثر ، بان جميع اعمال المسيح من معجزات هي من اعمال وقوة وسلطان الله الاب وليس العكس ، وهذا ما اثبته المسيح على نفسه بانه لا يقدر ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل.


يوحنا 5 : 20
لان الاب يحب الابن و يريه جميع ما هو يعمله و سيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم

هذا النص يؤكد ما قلته سابقا ، بان الله الاب هو الذي يعطي الاعمال للابن المسيح ويعلمه ( وليس العكس ) ، بل سيريه الله الاب اعمالا اعظم من هذه ، وبالتالي اعمال الاب اعظم من اعمال الابن التي لا تعادل اعمال الاب ولا الابن يعادل الاب ، والسبب في ذلك ( لتتعجبوا انتم ) .

فكيف اذا الابن يعادل الاب ومساو له ، واعمال الاب اعظم من اعمال الابن ؟


يوحنا 5 : 21
 لانه كما ان الاب يقيم الاموات و يحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء


اذا الله الاب هو الذي يقيم الاموات ويحيي ، وهو الذي اقام المسيح من الموت وهناك نصوص كثيرة في كتابكم يا نيومان تثبت ذلك ، فان احببت اضعها لك ، واما الابن فهو  يحيي الاموات فقط ولا يقيم الاموات ، ولكن لا يستطيع الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل .

من يشاء ، هل معنى ذلك ان للمسيح سلطانه لاحياء الموتى وبدون الحاجة الى سلطان الله الاب ؟ لنرى ذلك من نفس الاصحاح.

يوحنا 5 : 30
انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا كما اسمع ادين و دينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الاب الذي ارسلني.

وهذا كلام صريح من المسيح وبلسانه انه ( لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا )، فهو يؤكد ما قاله سابقا ، وكذلك ( لا يطلب مشيئته بل مشيئة الاب )، وهنا يؤكد لنا المسيح بان  ما يعمله هو بمشيئة الله الاب الذي ارسله ، اي ان المسيح هو رسول الله وليس الله ولا معادلا له في شيء.

يوحنا 5 : 36
 و اما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا لان الاعمال التي اعطاني الاب لاكملها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الاب قد ارسلني


وبلسان المسيح مرة اخرى يقول  الاعمال التي اعطاني الاب لاكملها ) ، وبالطبع هي المعجزات التي تشهد للمسيح ، ولكن بماذا تشهد له ؟ ( هي تشهد لي ان الاب قد ارسلني ) وتأكيد جديد وبلسان المسيح انه رسول الله الاب وليس الله او يعادله.


يوحنا 5 : 37
و الاب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي لم تسمعوا صوته قط و لا ابصرتم هيئته

ويؤكد المسيح وللمرة الثالثة بانه رسول الله ، ولكن ما الجديد في هذا النص ؟ الجديد هو ان الله الاب هو ايضا يشهد للمسيح بالاضافة الى اعماله ( معجزاته )لان المسيح رفض شهادة الانسان ، والاهم من ذلك ( ان الله لم يُسمع صوته قط ولم تُبصر هيئته ) .

فكيف يكون المسيح الانسان هو الله ؟

وقبل ان تطرح ردك على هذا السؤال يا نيومان ، عليك بالدليل وبلسان المسيح نفسه كما وضعت لك نصوصا بلسانه ، تثبت به ان المسيح قال عن نفسه انه الله الظاهر في الجسد ، او انه الله جاء او سياتي متجسدا.


*



هنا يجب علينا الا نتجاهل ان المسيح كان يخاطب اليهود ، وهم المعنيين اولا بفهم الكتب المقدسة بين ايديهم ، وما هي الاشارات التي يعطيها الانسان ليعلن عن اللاهوت ( الله ) .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هذا كلام انشائي شخصي لا يُؤخذ به مطلقا.


تحياتي*


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أبريل 2006)

في حوار المسيح كله يفهم منها انه اشار الى كونه قبل ابراهيم هو ( كائن ) ، وان ابراهيم رأي يومه وفرح ...
قلنا ان ( كائن ) هو اسم الله الاول الذي اعلنه لموسى 
واشرنا الى سفر الخروج الاصحاح 3 ...
( أهيه الذي أهيه ) معناها ( الكائن الذي هو الكائن ) او ( أنا هو الذي انا هو ) 
I AM that I AM
ودليلنا على هذا هو فهم اليهود ان هذه الكلمات هي اشارة الى كونه الله ( نفس الاله الذي اعلن عن اسمه لموسى ) 

الاشارة الثانية ، هي قوله ان ابراهيم رأي يومه وفرح 
فمتى رأي ابراهيم يوم الرب وفرح ؟؟؟
انه يوم ان استجاب لامتحان الله بذبح ابنه وتم الفداء 
وقتها يقول الكتاب ان ابراهيم سمى الجبل ( يهوه يرى ) 
"فدعا ابراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع يهوه يرأه.حتى انه يقال اليوم في جبل الرب يرى"
( تكوين 22 : 14) 
And Abraham called the name of that place Jehovahjireh: as it is said _to_ this day, In the mount of the LORD it shall be seen.
هذه كلها اشارات واضحة تبين لماذا فهم اليهود 
كلام المسيح على انه يقول عن نفسه انه الله 


في انتظار الرد عليها ومناقشة هذا الحوار الهام 
وما هي الاشارات والدلالات على اشارة المسيح الى نفسه انه هو الله 
وكيف فهم اليهود هذا وارادوا رجمه ...
تعال نتناقش في هذه الجزئية 
وسوف نناقش باقي اسئلتك بالتتابع 
ولاداعي لاتهامات التهرب وعدم الرد 
فلا نحن نتهرب ، وايماننا لديه كل الردود على كل الاسئلة ..

تفضل وناقشني في الاجابة التي كتبتها لك ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي الاخ رياض 

ارجو ان تبطيء من سرعة الحوار ووضع الشواهد 
حتى نستطيع ان نتفاعل ونتواصل ونفهم 

ولذلك ارجوك اقرأ الفقرة السابقة 
وتعال نتناقش فيها ...

الاجابة : المسيح اعلن عن لاهوته 
سؤالك : كيف تقول ذلك 
الاجابة :
اولا : اليهود فهموا ان المسيح نسب الى نفسه اسم الله الاول الذي اعلنه لموسى 
( اهيه الذي اهيه ) بمعنى ( الكائن الذي هو كائن ) ، او ( انا هو الذي انا هو ) او 
i Am That I Am

ثانيا : المسيح اشار الى ان ابراهيم رآه وفرح ( في حين ان ابراهيم رأي الله )  
وقد سمى الجبل باسم ( يهوه يرى ) بضم الراء  اي بمعنى ( الله سوف نراه )

وفهم اليهود المعنى ، وارادوا رجمه بالحجارة ....

تعال نتناقش في هاتين النقطتين ....

اعتراضك كان : ان بعض الناس قالوا ( انا هو ) 
قلت لك قالوها لغويا ، اجابة عن سؤال ، ولم يفهم الناس انها استخدام لاسم الله 
في كل الشواهد التي كتبتها ، اليهود لم يتهموا احدا قالها بانه يقول عن نفسه انه الله 
سوى المسيح ...

هل المسيح انكر عليهم هذا الفهم ، ام اكده وكرره ؟؟؟

هذا هو السؤال 
وسوف اجيبك عليه 

ولكني اتوقف لكي اتلقى منك اي سؤال او اعتراض حتى الان ...

مع تحياتي


----------



## رياض (25 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي الصديق نيومان

لا اعرف لماذا تصر وتكرر نفس الموضوع ، فانا رددت عليك ولكنك غير مقتنع بما كتبته لك من ردود ، ولهذا من الافضل ان نترك هذا الامر للحكم عليه من القراء حتى نتمكن من متابعة الحوار في باقي النصوص .

واذا كنت مُصّر على الاعادة فاليك مقتطفات من مداخلاتي السابقة ، مع اجابتي على مداخلتك الاخيرة والتي وضعتها لك في الصفحات 3 + 4 ، وعدت تكررها عدة مرات.

في مداخلتي رقم 24 في الصفحة الثالثة ، اثبت لك بان ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) تلفظ باليونانية ( ايجو ايمي ) وتكتب كما يلي    *εγω ειμι *


وهناك نصوص كثيرة في كتابكم وردت فيها هذه الكلمات على لسان الاخرين وقمت بوضعها لك ، والسؤال *هل كل من قال ايجو ايمي يكون الها وعلينا عبادته ؟

بالطبع هذا من المستحيل والا اصبح لدينا اعداد هائلة من الالهة ، وبالتالي هذه البداية هي التي تنفي ان من قال (انا هو) او قال (انا كائن) هو اله .*


*في مداخلتي رقم 26 في الصفحة الثالثة ، اثبت لك عدم ازلية المسيح لانه قال :*( قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ) .


ووضعت لك نصوصا من كتابكم تدل على ازلية اشخاص آخرين ، فهل نعتبرهم الهة ؟


في مداخلتي رقم 27 في الصفحة الثالثة ، وضعت لك النص في يوحنا 8 : 56 - 58 ، والذي وضعته انت ايضا وتستند عليه في ازلية المسيح والوهيته.


يوحنا 8
56 ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فراى و فرح 57 فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد افرايت ابراهيم 58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن



فاقول لك بان هذه النصوص لا تدل على ازليته وكما اوضحت لك سابقا .

اما المقصود بـ ( انا كائن ) والتي قالها المسيح ، ويستطيع اي شخص ان يقولها عن نفسه ، هو ليس الوجود الحقيقي للمسيح كشخص ، بل المقصود الوجود القدري والاصطفائي ، اي اختيار الله واصطفاؤه له ، وما يدل على ذلك هو قول بولس في رسالته الى افسس 1 : 4




> كما اختارنا فيه قبل تاسيس العالم لنكون قديسين و بلا لوم قدامه في المحبة




اذا الاختيار والاصطفاء كان قبل تاسيس العالم يا نيومان ، وهذا ما اراد المسيح ان يقوله لليهود وليس كما فهمت انت باطلا بانه قال لهم انا الله .

فهل كلام بولس يا نيومان يعني وجودهم في ذاك الوقت ؟

بالطبع لا ، وهذا هو الاصطفاء الذي منحه الله للمسيح ، وهو المجد الذي طلبه المسيح من الله تعالى كما جاء في يوحنا 17 : 5




> و الان مجدني انت ايها الاب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم


 
كما ان ابراهيم عرف المسيح قبل خلقه وكما جاء في يوحنا 8 : 56 ، لا بشخصه طبعا ، لانه لم يره قطعيا ، وبالتالي تكون الرؤية مجازية وهي المعرفة ، والا اصبحت يا نيومان مطالب باثبات ان ابراهيم قد راى المسيح حقا ، وهذا لا يمكن اثباته يا نيومان.


في مداخلتي 31 في الصفحة الرابعة اقتبست من كلامك وهو ما يلي :




> لم يكن اثبات الوهية المسيح لقوله ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو )
> 
> ولكن لان هذه هي اسماء الله الاولى في الديانة اليهودية ...


 
وكان ردي عليه يا نيومان :




> وهذا الكلام ينقض كلامك حسب ما قلته سابقا وحسب المقتبس اعلاه ، وبالتالي لا معيار ولا مقياس في اثبات الوهية المسيح من يوحنا 8 والتي كتبتها بنفسك سوى بالاستنتاج بل بالاستنتاج الخاطيء ، ولا اعتقد لو اعتبرنا جدلا بان الجملتين هي من اسماء الله ، بان كل من ينطق بها يكون الها.


 
اما المقتبس سابقا من كلامك والذي أشرت اليه في ردي هو :




> *لماذا أراد اليهود أن يرجموا المسيح بعد كلامه ؟؟
> ما هي التهمة التي وجهوها اليه وتستحق الرجم ؟؟
> قال المسيح بشكل واضح وصريح انه هو الله
> قالها لليهود ، بلغتهم وبعلومهم عن الله واسمائهم ولذلك فقد فهمها اليهود
> ...




*ولهذا اعود واطلب منك الدليل من كتابك او من اي مصدر محايد يثبت ان ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) هي من اسماء الله عند اليهود .*

*اين قال المسيح ان هاتين الجملتين هي من اسماء الله عند اليهود ؟*

*انت تقول ان اثبات الوهية المسيح ليس لانه قالها ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) ، وهذا بالطبع حتى تنفي الوهية من قالها غير المسيح ، واكملت كلامك بل لانها من اسماء الله ، فما علاقة ان ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) باعتبارها من اسماء الله عند اليهود كما تدعي في اثبات الوهية المسيح وليس لانه نطق بها ؟*

*وفي نفس المداخلة يا نيومان ذهبت الى اثبات الوهية المسيح من خلال المقتبس من كلامك التالي :*



> *اذا كنت قرأت الموضوع جيدا ، لوجدت انني اشرت الى ظهور الله الى موسى واعلانه اسمه له قائلا ( أهيه الذي أهيه ) او
> i Am
> 
> وهذا هو اسم الله الاول الذي اعلنه لموسى
> ...




*فرددت عليك حينها بما يلي :*


*وبناء على ما ذكرته لك ، فاننا لم نتفق ولن نتفق ، ما لم تعطينا دليل كلامك والذي ينقض كلامي او يؤيده.


اهيه الذي اهيه
انك في السابق كتبت ان المترجم وضع هذا النص العبري كما هو ولكن بالاحرف العربية ، للاسف كلامك هذا غير صحيح ، لان النص الصحيح وحتى يتماشى مع ما كتبته انت يا نيومان يجب ان يكون كما يلي :

اهيه اشير اهيه

ولكن لا باس فهذا ليس بمهم ، المهم هو ترجمته الى العربية .

ترجمته الى العربية تكون : ( اكون الذي اكون ) وليس ( انا هو الذي انا هو ) ، وبجميع الاحوال ذلك لا يدل على انه من اسماء الله .

فانت مطالب بما انك تؤمن بانه من اسماء الله عند اليهود بان تاتينا بدليلك المحايد ، خاصة ان الترجمة الى العربية غير صحيحة ، وبالتالي عليك ان تعتمد على النص العبري كما تعتمد على النص اليوناني عند الترجمة الخاطئة نتيجة خطأ النساخ.*



القضاة 13 : 11
فقام منوح و سار وراء امراته و جاء الى الرجل و قال له اانت الرجل الذي تكلم مع المراة فقال أنا هو

هل هذا يعني انه اله لانه قال (انا هو) ، او قال كما تعتقد انت بان ( انا هو ) هي من اسماء الله عند اليهود ؟

هذا كلام يحتاج الى دليل قاطع وانت لا تملكه لانه غير صحيح نهائيا.



وفي مداخلتي رقم 32 في نفس الصفحة الرابعة اثبت لك وبالنص العبري وهو النص معتمد لديكم للعهد القديم بان اهيه اشير اهيه لا تدل على شيء من الالوهية للمسيح او غيره وانما معناها اكون الذي اكون وليس انا هو الذي انا هو ، وهي كما يلي :


יד ויאמר אלהים אל משה *אהיה אשר אהיה* ויאמר כה תאמר לבני ישראל אהיה שלחני אליכם

*اهيه الذي اهيه* 

*اهيه اشير اهيه*


فطلبت مني حينها ان اقرأ الترجمة بالانجليزية ، وهذا ما رفضته لك يا نيومان لانها ليست الاصل ، بل النص العبري هو الاصل والمرجع والفاصل بيننا في هذا الحوار.


في مداخلتي 34 في نفس الصفحة الرابعة رددت عليك قولك في الوهية المسيح وبطريقة ثالثة مختلفة وهي كما يلي :





> الدليل على قول المسيح ( انا هو ) قائمها بذاتها كاملة ولا تحتاج فعل مكملا لها
> واضح انه استخدم اسم الله ، وليس كقول اي انسان آخر ( انا هو ) يتبعها فعل


 

رددت عليك بما يلي : 



> يوحنا 9 : 8 - 9
> فالجيران و الذين كانوا يرونه قبلا انه كان اعمى قالوا اليس هذا هو الذي كان يجلس و يستعطي 9 اخرون قالوا هذا هو و اخرون انه يشبهه و اما هو فقال اني انا هو.
> 
> الاعمى قال ( انا هو ) وهي قائمة بذاتها كاملة ولا تحتاج فعل مكملا لها ، اذا هو اله ايضا.
> ...


 

فرددت علي يا نيومان بما يلي :



> نعم الملاك الذي ظهر لمنوح كان هو احدى ظهورات الابن في الجسد
> 
> اذا قرأت بقية قصة منوح
> سوف ترى اعترافه انه قد رأي الله ...
> ...


 

وكان ردي هو :



> هناك عدة نقاط يا نيومان وللاسف جميعها ضدك لانك لا تعرف نصوص كتابك ولا تفسيرها بل تكتب ما يمليه عليك الاخرين وبدون تفكير.
> 
> 1- انا لم اتكلم عن الملاك الذي ظهر لمنوح ، وليس هذا هو موضوع حوارنا.
> 2- منوح قال ( انا هو ) وتفصيل الموضوع اعلاه.
> ...


 

فهل سنترك الموضوع الان للحكم عليه من القراء وننتقل الى النصوص الجديدة التي وضعتها لك في مداخلتي السابقة ؟


انتظر ردك

تحياتي
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> عزيزي الصديق نيومان





			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> لا اعرف لماذا تصر وتكرر نفس الموضوع ، فانا رددت عليك ولكنك غير مقتنع بما كتبته لك من ردود ، ولهذا من الافضل ان نترك هذا الامر للحكم عليه من القراء حتى نتمكن من متابعة الحوار في باقي النصوص .




ان هذا هو الموضوع نفسه 
وانت تحب المداخلات الطويلة التي يضيع معها التركيز 
وتعتقد ان النقطة التي تكتبها لا يمكن الرجوع اليها 
فمن الذي وضع هذه القاعدة ؟؟؟




> واذا كنت مُصّر على الاعادة فاليك مقتطفات من مداخلاتي السابقة ، مع اجابتي على مداخلتك الاخيرة والتي وضعتها لك في الصفحات 3 + 4 ، وعدت تكررها عدة مرات.
> 
> في مداخلتي رقم 24 في الصفحة الثالثة ، اثبت لك بان ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) تلفظ باليونانية ( ايجو ايمي ) وتكتب كما يلي εγω ειμι




اولا : المسيح كان يتكلم الارامية ، ونطق الكلمة بالارامية ( وهي العبرية المخلوطة بالكلدانية ) وقد اكتسبها الشعب اليهودي بعد فترة السبي الى بابل ( يتحدثون الكلدانية والارامية ) ...

ثانيا : دعك من القول انك اثبت شيء ، لانك لم تفعل حتى الان 



> وهناك نصوص كثيرة في كتابكم وردت فيها هذه الكلمات على لسان الاخرين وقمت بوضعها لك ، والسؤال هل كل من قال ايجو ايمي يكون الها وعلينا عبادته ؟




لا بالطبع ، ليس كل من يقول ( انا هو ) او ( ايحو ايمي ) يكون الها وعليك عبادته 
فرعون في القرآن قال (انا هو الله ) فهل تعبده لادعائه الالوهية ؟؟؟
ليس المهم القول ، بل الاثبات بان المتكلم هو فعل الله ...
وفي اعمال المسيح الاثبات الكافي ان نطقه لاسم الله كان مختلفا عن الباقين ...



> بالطبع هذا من المستحيل والا اصبح لدينا اعداد هائلة من الالهة ، وبالتالي هذه البداية هي التي تنفي ان من قال (انا هو) او قال (انا كائن) هو اله .




وهل انا قلت لك ان كل من قال (انا  هو ) او ( انا كائن ) فهو الله ؟؟؟
هذا افتراضك انت ...

واقتباسك لكلام بعض الناس ( قالوا انا هو ) ليس اثباتا انهم كانوا يدعون الالوهية
فمن سمع ردهم لم يفهم من قولهم ادعاء الالوهية ، وهذا ما قلته لك سابقا 
ان كلامهم كان ردا على سؤال عادي ( هل انت من فعل او من قال ) الاجابة ( نعم انا هو ) هذه اجابة لغوية عادية ...

ولكنك لم ترد على سؤالي :

لماذا فهم اليهود ان قول المسيح هو اعلان عن لاهوته وانه بهذا يجعل نفسه هو والله واحد ؟؟؟
او بقوله هذا يعادل نفسه بالله ؟؟؟؟




> في مداخلتي رقم 26 في الصفحة الثالثة ، اثبت لك عدم ازلية المسيح لانه قال  قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ) .
> 
> 
> ووضعت لك نصوصا من كتابكم تدل على ازلية اشخاص آخرين ، فهل نعتبرهم الهة ؟




عزيزي مرة اخرى 
اليهود الذين سمعوا كلام المسيح هم المرجعية الاولى في فهم كلام المسيح 
لماذا فهموا من كلام المسيح انه ينسب الى نفسه الازلية 
فسألوه عن عمره والفارق الزمني بينه وبين ابراهيم ؟؟؟



> اما المقصود بـ ( انا كائن ) والتي قالها المسيح ، ويستطيع اي شخص ان يقولها عن نفسه ، هو ليس الوجود الحقيقي للمسيح كشخص ، بل المقصود الوجود القدري والاصطفائي ، اي اختيار الله واصطفاؤه له ، وما يدل على ذلك هو قول بولس في رسالته الى افسس 1 : 4




لا بالطبع هذا مفهوم خاطيء بالمرة 
والا فسر لي ، لماذا فهم اليهود كلام المسيح على انه ينسب لنفسه الازلية 
وسألوه عن عمره الحقيقي ؟؟؟؟
وهل قال لهم المسيح ، لا فهمتموني خطأ ؟؟؟

ام اكد لهم الفهم وقال لهم ان ابراهيم رأي يومه 
في حين ابراهيم لم يرى الا (يهوه )  ؟؟؟؟

ولهذا شرع اليهود في رجم المسيح ...



> كما ان ابراهيم عرف المسيح قبل خلقه وكما جاء في يوحنا 8 : 56 ، لا بشخصه طبعا ، لانه لم يره قطعيا ، وبالتالي تكون الرؤية مجازية وهي المعرفة ، والا اصبحت يا نيومان مطالب باثبات ان ابراهيم قد راى المسيح حقا ، وهذا لا يمكن اثباته يا نيومان.




هذا ايضا لا يفسر سبب غضب اليهود لكلام المسيح 
فاذا كان هذا هو الفهم الذي قصده المسيح ، لكان صحح لهم فهمهم 
ولكن المسيح كان يصر على اثبات ازلتيه مرة ومرات 

( راجع حوار المسيح مع اليهود مرة اخرى في قوله عن نفسه اصل وذرية داود ) 
( متى 22 ) ( مرقس 12) ( لوقا 20) 

اذا فالمسيح كان يقصد ازليته الحقيقة وليست المجازية كما تفترض انت 



> ولهذا اعود واطلب منك الدليل من كتابك او من اي مصدر محايد يثبت ان ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) هي من اسماء الله عند اليهود .​
> اين قال المسيح ان هاتين الجملتين هي من اسماء الله عند اليهود ؟​




المرجعية في فهم كلام المسيح ليس فهمك انت يا مسلم 
ولكن فهم اليهود الذين كانت لديهم التوراة وفيها النبؤات وفهموا اشارات المسيح 

والان ، هل لك ان تحلل لي سبب غضب اليهود وفهمهم ان المسيح ينسب الى نفسه  الالوهية ، وينسب الى نفسه اسماء الله والتي فهمها اليهود ؟؟؟
​


> اهيه الذي اهيه
> انك في السابق كتبت ان المترجم وضع هذا النص العبري كما هو ولكن بالاحرف العربية ، للاسف كلامك هذا غير صحيح ، لان النص الصحيح وحتى يتماشى مع ما كتبته انت يا نيومان يجب ان يكون كما يلي :​
> اهيه اشير اهيه​




( اهيه ) هو اسم الله 
وبالتالي فالمترجم العربي احتفظ باسم الله كما هو في العبرية ( اهيه ) 
وقام بترجمة الكلمة المتوسطة الرابطة ...

http://bible.crosswalk.com/Lexicons/Hebrew/heb.cgi?number=01961&version=kjv
​


> ترجمته الى العربية تكون : ( اكون الذي اكون ) وليس ( انا هو الذي انا هو ) ، وبجميع الاحوال ذلك لا يدل على انه من اسماء الله .​




الترجمة الى العربية ( الكائن ) وليس اكون 

راجع الاصل العبري والترجمة هنا ...
http://bible.crosswalk.com/Lexicons/Hebrew/heb.cgi?number=01961&version=kjv
​


> فانت مطالب بما انك تؤمن بانه من اسماء الله عند اليهود بان تاتينا بدليلك المحايد ، خاصة ان الترجمة الى العربية غير صحيحة ، وبالتالي عليك ان تعتمد على النص العبري كما تعتمد على النص اليوناني عند الترجمة الخاطئة نتيجة خطأ النساخ.​




الدليل هو ان اليهود فهموا ان المسيح ينسب الى نفسه الالوهية 
هل تستطيع ان تنفي هذا الدليل ، او تدحضه ؟؟؟​​


> فهل سنترك الموضوع الان للحكم عليه من القراء وننتقل الى النصوص الجديدة التي وضعتها لك في مداخلتي السابقة ؟​
> 
> انتظر ردك​




اعتقد انه من المبكر جدا ان نترك هذه النقطة 
لان كل كلامك هو  رفضك او تحليلك الشخصي ، ولم تعطينا دليلا واحدا ينفي ان المسيح كان يتكلم عن ازليته ، وينسب الى نفسه الالوهية 

فمرجعيتنا في تحليل كلام المسيح وفهمه ، هو مراجعة فهم المتلقين اليهود الذين كانوا يملكون التوراة ويعرفون جيدا ما هو اسم الله في التوراة ، وما هي صفات الله في التوراة ...

انتهى حوار المسيح مع اليهود بمحاولتهم رجمه 
وهذا الرجم هو حد التجديف في الشريعة اليهودية :

الموضوع ليس حوار واحد ، فهمه اليهود خطأ كما تزعم 
فالمسيح لم يصحح هذا الفهم ، بل اصر على تكراره مرارا ومرارا 

فكما قلت لك نسب لنفسه الازلية وانه قبل ابراهيم وقبل داود 
( متى 22 ) ( مرقس 12) ( لوقا 20) 

كذلك المسيح كرر نفس الكلام مرارا وتكرارا ولم يصحح لليهود ما تعتبره انت انه فهم خاطيء 
بل على العكس ، كرره واكده ، مما جعلهم في النهاية يدفعون به الى الرومان ليحكموا عليه بالموت صلبا ، لنفس السبب ...

"اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي.بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني.​33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها"
(  يوحنا 10 : 32 - 33) 

" فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله "
( يوحنا 5 : 18)

".فسأله رئيس الكهنة ايضا وقال له أانت المسيح ابن المبارك"
(مرقس 14 : 61) 

 " فلما رآه رؤساء الكهنة والخدام صرخوا قائلين اصلبه اصلبه.قال لهم بيلاطس خذوه انتم واصلبوه لاني لست اجد فيه علّة. 7 اجابه اليهود لنا ناموس وحسب ناموسنا يجب ان يموت لانه جعل نفسه ابن الله."
( يوحنا 14: 6) 

اذا اليهود فهموا ان المسيح اعلن عن لاهوته ، ولم يصحح المسيح هذا المفهوم 
وانت المخطيء الوحيد في الفهم والشرح والتفسير ، وليس لك دليل على ان المسيح قوم او عدل من الفهم التام بان كلامه اعلان عن اللاهوت ...

انا لم انته بعد من هذه النقطة ، فلدي الاثباتات الاخرى التي تؤكد 
ان المسيح قام بترسيخ وتأكيد اعلان لاهوته اكثر من مرة 
سواء بالاقوال او الافعال ، مما استفز اليهود اكثر واكثر ........

ولكني اتوقف حتى لا تطول المداخلة 
واترك لك المجال الان للرد ...

فالى الملتقي ...
​


----------



## رياض (26 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان


ساثبت لك مرة اخرى بان الحوار في ( انا كائن ) و ( انا هو ) قد انتهى ، ولكنك ما زلت تصر على عكس ذلك.

اولا : جميع كلامك في مداخلتك الاخيرة مكرر وتم الرد عليه.
ثانيا : لقد وضعت مقالا طويلا في مداخلتك الاخيرة ، ولعلك تحسب ان طول المقال هو الدليل والبرهان على الوهية المسيح !!
ثالثا : انت تصر دائما على ان اكتب لك : ومن فمك ادينك.

اكيد انت متشوق وكما القراء لمعرفة سبب هذه المقدمة ؟

عزيزي نيومان

كتبت لك :



> في مداخلتي رقم 24 في الصفحة الثالثة ، اثبت لك بان ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) تلفظ باليونانية ( ايجو ايمي ) وتكتب كما يلي *εγω ειμι*


 
فلم يعجبك الامر ، ورردت علي :




> اولا : المسيح كان يتكلم الارامية ، ونطق الكلمة بالارامية ( وهي العبرية المخلوطة بالكلدانية ) وقد اكتسبها الشعب اليهودي بعد فترة السبي الى بابل ( يتحدثون الكلدانية والارامية ) ...


 
انا لن اناقشك بردك هذا ، بقدر انني استغرب من امرك يا عزيزي بانك الان تتنصل من الترجمة اليونانية والتي كنت دائما تقول لنا اقرأوا النصوص باليونانية فهي الاصل ، مع العلم انها ليست الاصل ايضا فهي ترجمة مثل باقي الترجمات والاصول جميعها مفقودة .


وعندما قلت لك :




> في مداخلتي رقم 24 في الصفحة الثالثة ، اثبت لك بان ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) تلفظ باليونانية ( ايجو ايمي ) وتكتب كما يلي εγω ειμι


 
ايضا لم يعجبك هذا الكلام لانه يدينك ومن النسخة اليونانية التي كنت دائما تحثنا ان نثبت صحة كلامنا منها ، وعندما قلت لك : اثبت من النص اليوناني ....الخ ، اجبتني قائلا :




> ثانيا : دعك من القول انك اثبت شيء ، لانك لم تفعل حتى الان



احترت يا نيومان من اي مصدر تريد ان اثبت لك صحة القول؟!!!


ثم كتبت لك يا نيومان ما يلي :

*في مداخلتي رقم 26 في الصفحة الثالثة ، اثبت لك عدم ازلية المسيح لانه قال :*( قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ) .


ووضعت لك نصوصا من كتابكم تدل على ازلية اشخاص آخرين ، فهل نعتبرهم الهة ؟


في مداخلتي رقم 27 في الصفحة الثالثة ، وضعت لك النص في يوحنا 8 : 56 - 58 ، والذي وضعته انت ايضا وتستند عليه في ازلية المسيح والوهيته.


يوحنا 8
56 ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فراى و فرح 57 فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد افرايت ابراهيم 58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن


فاقول لك بان هذه النصوص لا تدل على ازليته وكما اوضحت لك سابقا .

اما المقصود بـ ( انا كائن ) والتي قالها المسيح ، ويستطيع اي شخص ان يقولها عن نفسه ، هو ليس الوجود الحقيقي للمسيح كشخص ، بل المقصود الوجود القدري والاصطفائي ، اي اختيار الله واصطفاؤه له ، وما يدل على ذلك هو قول بولس في رسالته الى افسس 1 : 4





> كما اختارنا فيه قبل تاسيس العالم لنكون قديسين و بلا لوم قدامه في المحبة



اذا الاختيار والاصطفاء كان قبل تاسيس العالم يا نيومان ، وهذا ما اراد المسيح ان يقوله لليهود وليس كما فهمت انت باطلا بانه قال لهم انا الله .

فهل كلام بولس يا نيومان يعني وجودهم في ذاك الوقت ؟

بالطبع لا ، وهذا هو الاصطفاء الذي منحه الله للمسيح ، وهو المجد الذي طلبه المسيح من الله تعالى كما جاء في يوحنا 17 : 5





> و الان مجدني انت ايها الاب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم




كما ان ابراهيم عرف المسيح قبل خلقه وكما جاء في يوحنا 8 : 56 ، لا بشخصه طبعا ، لانه لم يره قطعيا ، وبالتالي تكون الرؤية مجازية وهي المعرفة ، والا اصبحت يا نيومان مطالب باثبات ان ابراهيم قد راى المسيح حقا ، وهذا لا يمكن اثباته يا نيومان.


فلم يعجبك هذا الكلام وبقيت تقول ان المسيح هو الله ، انا كائن ، انا هو ، ازلي .....الخ، لدرجة انك كررت هذا الكلام عدة مرات وبنفس المداخلة ، وبدون ان تكلف نفسك في قراءة الردود التي وضعتها لك وفي كل مرة كنت تغير رأيك فانقضه لك ، فتاتي برأي آخر فانقضه ....الخ

وبالنهاية استغرب انك تقول وتكتب :




> ولكنك لم ترد على سؤالي :
> 
> لماذا فهم اليهود ان قول المسيح هو اعلان عن لاهوته وانه بهذا يجعل نفسه هو والله واحد ؟؟؟
> او بقوله هذا يعادل نفسه بالله ؟؟؟؟


 
كلامك هذا يدل على انك لم تقرأ ما كتبته لك في مداخلاتي السابقة ، لان الجواب على اسئلتك هذه موجودة ولكنها بحاجة لمن يقرأها .

ابحث عنها يا نيومان وستجدها ، لا بد لك ان تتعب في البحث حتى ترى بنفسك ما هو معنى البحث لتجد النص المطلوب ، وليس ان يأتيك النص لعندك فتهمله ولا تقرأه.

 
وكتبت ايضا يا نيومان :




> عزيزي مرة اخرى
> اليهود الذين سمعوا كلام المسيح هم المرجعية الاولى في فهم كلام المسيح
> لماذا فهموا من كلام المسيح انه ينسب الى نفسه الازلية
> فسألوه عن عمره والفارق الزمني بينه وبين ابراهيم ؟؟؟


 
وهذا مكرر لسابقه.


وكتبت ايضا يا نيومان :




> لا بالطبع هذا مفهوم خاطيء بالمرة
> والا فسر لي ، لماذا فهم اليهود كلام المسيح على انه ينسب لنفسه الازلية
> وسألوه عن عمره الحقيقي ؟؟؟؟
> وهل قال لهم المسيح ، لا فهمتموني خطأ ؟؟؟
> ...


 

وهذا مكرر لسابقه

وعندما طلبت منك اي دليل من مصدر محايد فاجبتني يا نيومان :




> المرجعية في فهم كلام المسيح ليس فهمك انت يا مسلم
> ولكن فهم اليهود الذين كانت لديهم التوراة وفيها النبؤات وفهموا اشارات المسيح


 
وكررت نفس الكلام بما يلي :





> والان ، هل لك ان تحلل لي سبب غضب اليهود وفهمهم ان المسيح ينسب الى نفسه الالوهية ، وينسب الى نفسه اسماء الله والتي فهمها اليهود ؟؟؟


 
وعندما اثبت لك ان ( اهيه الذي اهيه ) هي ( اهيه اشير اهيه ) بالنص العبري ، ومعناها ( ترجمتها ) باللغة العربية هي ( اكون الذي اكون ) وليس ( انا هو الذي انا هو ) وبجميع الاحوال لا تعني انها من اسماء الله عند اليهود ولا تدل على الوهية المسيح ، رفضت كلامي ورفضت المرجع العبري المعتمد لديكم .

ولم يقف الحال هنا كما هو  ،  بل اردت ان تثبت بطلان كلامي من خلال كلامك المقتبس التالي :




> ( اهيه ) هو اسم الله
> وبالتالي فالمترجم العربي احتفظ باسم الله كما هو في العبرية ( اهيه )
> وقام بترجمة الكلمة المتوسطة الرابطة ...
> 
> ...


 

فانت تسترشد بهذا الرابط في الترجمة من العبرية ، وبنفس الوقت تقول ان كلمة ( اهيه ) هي من اسماء الله عند اليهود ولهذا لم يقم المترجم بترجمتها لانها من اسماء الله عند اليهود ، وان معناها اي معنى ( اهيه ) هو ( الكائن ) وليس ( اكون ).

*والان استطيع ان اقول لك ومن فمك ادينك يا نيومان
*


المطلوب من جميع القراء ان يفتحوا الرابط الذي وضعه نيومان بنفسه لنتعرف على محتوياته وماذا يقول لنا عن كلمة ( اهيه ):

في البداية على الجميع ان يعرف بان كلمة ( اهيه ) هي فعل اي verb  وليس اسم اي noun ودليل كلامي من الرابط الذي وضعه نيومان بنفسه :

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica] *Strong's Number:*   01961[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] *Browse Lexicon**[/FONT] *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*Original Word*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*Word Origin*[/FONT]hyh[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]a primitive root [compare (01933)][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*Transliterated Word*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*TDNT Entry*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Hayah[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]TWOT - 491[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*Phonetic Spelling*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*Parts of Speech*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]_haw-yaw_ 

 [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Verb [/FONT]وما هو هذا الفعل يا افاضل ؟ 

لنتعرف عليه من نفس الرابط :

to be, become, come to pass, exist, happen, fall out 

لقد تم توضيح الامر بانه فعل verb to be , become , come to pass

 اي اكون وليس الكائن كما يدعي نيومان .



وهذا ما اثبته لنيومان من المصدر الذي رفضه سابقا ، لنعود اليه مرة اخرى :

יד ויאמר אלהים אל משה *אהיה אשר אהיה* ויאמר כה תאמר לבני ישראל אהיה שלחני אליכם

وجاءت ترجمتها باللغة الانجليزية خاطئة ، فهي تُرجمت الى IAM ولكن الحقيقة هي فعل كما جاء بالرابط الذي وضعه نيومان ،والرابط الذي ساضعه لكم سيثبت صحة كلامي ونقض كلام نيومان:

*I AM*
_hayah  (haw-yaw)_
to exist, i.e. be or become, come to pass 


اليس هذا الكلام مطابق لما جاء في الرابط الذي وضعه نيومان بنفسه ؟

اذا ( اهيه ) هي فعل وليست اسم.

واليكم الرابط :

http://scripturetext.com/exodus/3-14.htm

ارجو من العزيز نيومان ان يرد بجديد على هذا الكلام او ينتقل للرد على مداخلتي رقم 42 ، وفي حالة التكرار ساضطر الى استمرار وضع ردودي كاملة على مداخلة نيومان في الاصل ومن ثم نعود للحوار .

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> ساثبت لك مرة اخرى بان الحوار في ( انا كائن ) و ( انا هو ) قد انتهى ، ولكنك ما زلت تصر على عكس ذلك.
> 
> اولا : جميع كلامك في مداخلتك الاخيرة مكرر وتم الرد عليه.
> ثانيا : لقد وضعت مقالا طويلا في مداخلتك الاخيرة ، ولعلك تحسب ان طول المقال هو الدليل والبرهان على الوهية المسيح !!
> ثالثا : انت تصر دائما على ان اكتب لك : ومن فمك ادينك.




حسنا سوف اجعل مداخلتي هذه المرة مختصرة جدا 
على نقطة واحدة 

ارجو ان ترد عليها بوضوح 

لقد ذكرت في مداخلاتك السابقة ان هناك آخرون قالوا ( انا هو ) وهل هذا ينسب لهم الالوهية 
فسألتك ، هل فهم المستمعون لهم ان كلامهم معناه ادعاء الالوهية ؟؟؟

ولماذا حدث هذا مع الرب يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟

الان مداخلتي مختصرة ، وفي انتظار اجابة مختصرة ...

ولنرى من الذي يكتب مداخلات طويلة معتقدا انها مفحمة ...

في انتظارك


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> *والان استطيع ان اقول لك ومن فمك ادينك يا نيومان*





			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> المطلوب من جميع القراء ان يفتحوا الرابط الذي وضعه نيومان بنفسه لنتعرف على محتوياته وماذا يقول لنا عن كلمة ( اهيه ):
> 
> في البداية على الجميع ان يعرف بان كلمة ( اهيه ) هي فعل اي verb وليس اسم اي noun ودليل كلامي من الرابط الذي وضعه نيومان بنفسه :
> 
> ...




لفت انتباهي اسلوب الجهال في القراءة ...

فمن اسماء الله في العربية 
الرحمن 
الرحيم 
فهل هذه اسماء ، ام افعال ؟؟؟

في القاموس الغني جاء المعنى :

*رَحِيمٌ* - ج:* رُحَمَاءُ*. [ر ح م]. (صِيغَةُ فَعِيل).
1."هُوَ اللَّهُ الرَّحِيمُ" : مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ الحُسْنَى، أيْ كَثِيرُ الرَّحْمَةِ. "بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَانِ الرَّحِيمِ" "هُوَ رَحِيمٌ بِعِبَادِهِ". 2."عَبْدُ الرَّحِيمِ" : اِسْمُ عَلَمٍ مُرَكَّبٌ. ​ 
http://qamoos.sakhr.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/1063629.html

فاذا كانت اسماء الله تأتي من صيغة الفعل على وزن ( فعيل ) 
فهل نقول ان اسماء الله افعال ام اسماء ؟؟؟؟
خاصة وان المعجم رجع باسم الله  (الرحيم ) الى المصدر 
 ( ر ح م ) 

فهل نقول ان اسم الله ( فعل : ر ح م ) ؟؟؟؟

مرة اخرى لا ادرى اجد نفسي امام شخص يستلذ باظهار نفسه يعلمنا 
وهو يحتاج الى الدرس ...

اذا احسنت القراءة للرابط فكان عليك ان تجد هذه الكلمات في الصفحة 
a primitive root 

ومعناها ان الرابط نقلك الى ( المصدر للكلمة ) 
ولذلك جاءت الترجمة للكلمة في مصدرها 
 To be 

بمعنى ان اسم الله العبري ( الكائن ) يرجع الى مصدر الفعل ( الكينونة ) بغير تحديد زمان له 

فهو ليس ( كان ) وليس ( يكون ) وليس ( سوف يكون ) بل هو 
الكائن ( امس واليوم والى الابد ) وفي اي وقت هو ( الكائن ) 

هذا اسم الله ، مشتق من فعل ...

تماما في اسماء الله في العربية 
الخالق ( مشتق من الفعل خ ل ق ) 
الرحيم ( مشتق من الفعل رح م ) 
الغافر ( مشتق من الفعل غ ف ر ) ...

كانت هذه المداخلة ضرورية للتدليل على مستوى المحاور 
الذي لا يعرف استعمال اللغة لا العربية والا العبرية ولا الانجليزية 
واشتقاق الافعال والاسماء من المصادر ...

واترك بعدها الحكم للقاريء النابه 

وتحياتي


----------



## رياض (27 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

 



> حسنا سوف اجعل مداخلتي هذه المرة مختصرة جدا
> على نقطة واحدة


 
انا لم اطلب منك ردودا صغيرة او مختصرة ، انا اريد الحق سواء بكلمة او بمئات الصفحات من الكلمات.





> ارجو ان ترد عليها بوضوح


 
جميع ردودي واضحة باذن الله تعالى ومن نصوص كتابكم .





> لقد ذكرت في مداخلاتك السابقة ان هناك آخرون قالوا ( انا هو ) وهل هذا ينسب لهم الالوهية فسألتك ، هل فهم المستمعون لهم ان كلامهم معناه ادعاء الالوهية ؟؟؟


 
بناء على معتقداتكم ، ان المسيح هو الله لانه قال ( انا هو ) وبالتالي هؤلاء ايضا هم الهة .

اذا قلت لك نعم لقد فهم المستمعين لهم بان كلامهم معناه ادعاء الالوهية ،  فهل لديك دليل ينقض كلامي هذا ؟

يا عزيزي ، لا يمكن ان اؤمن باي اله لان فلان فهم او فلان استنتج ، ما لم يصرح هذا الاله عن نفسه كما فهل يهوه ، قال اسمي يهوه الى الابد ، وقال انا الله ، فهل قال المسيح هذا الكلام صراحة مثل يهوه ؟





> ولماذا حدث هذا مع الرب يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟


 
لم يحدث مع المسيح اي شيء غير طبيعي حتى تتساءل بمثل هذا السؤال ، وقد رددت على هذا الكلام بالسابق بان اليهود قد فهموا كلام المسيح بالخطأ فرد عليهم الخطأ .

راجع المداخلات السابقة


تحياتي


----------



## رياض (27 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان




> لفت انتباهي اسلوب الجهال في القراءة ...


 
هذا من لطفك وحسن معاملتك للاخرين.




> فمن اسماء الله في العربية
> الرحمن
> الرحيم
> فهل هذه اسماء ، ام افعال ؟؟؟


 
بالرغم من ان هذا الكلام خارج موضوعنا ، ولكن سارد عليه حتى يتعرف القراء على معنى الرحمن الرحيم.


*الرحمن هو احد اسماء وصفات الله تعالى جل جلاله .*

ولقد جاء في المعاجم العربية ما يلي :

*الرَّحْمَنRplace("اســم عــلــــم"); اســم عــلــــم **splitString("الكَثِيرُ الرَّحْمَة");الكَثِيرُ الرَّحْمَة ​*​​​

the(Most)Gracious


http://qamoos.sakhr.com/idrisidic_1.asp?Sub=%d1%cd%e3%e4


*المحيط :*

*الرَّحْمنُ* : من أسماء الله الحُسنى ومقصورٌ عليه ومعناه الرَّحِيم، وهو يستعمل وصفاً
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* الحَمْدُ للهِ رَبَّ العَالَمِين الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ*





 أو موصوفاً
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى العَرْشِ اسْتَوَى*





 .-: سورةٌ من سُوَرِ القُرآن الكريم.

http://qamoos.sakhr.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/1063618.html


(الرَّحمنُ): الكثيرُ الرحمة، وهو وصف مقصورٌ على الله عزَّ وجلّ، ولا يجوز أَن يقال لغيره.


http://qamoos.sakhr.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/4091564.html


*الرحيم هو ايضا من اسماء وصفات الله تعالى جل جلاله :*

 
*رَحِيمRplace("صـــــفـــــــة"); صـــــفـــــــة **splitString("رَءُوف, شَفُوق");رَءُوف , شَفُوق​*​​​


splitString("gracious");gracious ,splitString("clement"); clement ,splitString("compassionate"); compassionate ,splitString("humane"); humane ,splitString("pitiful"); pitiful ,splitString("lenient"); lenient ,splitString("kindly"); kindly ,splitString("merciful"); merciful ,splitString("kind"); kind ,splitString("human"); human​ 
http://qamoos.sakhr.com/idrisidic_1.asp?Sub=%d1%cd%ed%e3


*المحيط*

*الرَّحِيمُ* : من أسماء اللهِ الحُسنى.-: الرَّاحم.-: المرحوم.-: الكثير الرَّحمة؛ إِنه حاكمٌ عادل بين النّاس ورحيمٌ بالضعفاء ج رُحَماءُ. 

http://qamoos.sakhr.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/1063629.html

بالاضافة الى ما نقلته انت لنا يا نيومان وهو التالي :




> في القاموس الغني جاء المعنى :
> 
> 
> *رَحِيمٌ* - ج:* رُحَمَاءُ*. [ر ح م]. (صِيغَةُ فَعِيل).
> ...


 




> فاذا كانت اسماء الله تأتي من صيغة الفعل على وزن ( فعيل )


 
الرحمن الرحيم إسمان مشتقان من الرحمة  اي مصدره الرحمة واليك الدليل :

http://qamoos.sakhr.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/1063617.html

http://qamoos.sakhr.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/2052150.html


واما دليل المصدر :

http://qamoos.sakhr.com/idrisidic_1.asp?Sub=%d1%cd%e3%c9






> فهل نقول ان اسماء الله افعال ام اسماء ؟؟؟؟


 
نقول انها اسماء وصفات الله تعالى جل جلاله.





> خاصة وان المعجم رجع باسم الله (الرحيم ) الى المصدر
> ( ر ح م )


 
راجع الروابط لتعرف ان المصدر هو الرحمة وليس رحم .





> فهل نقول ان اسم الله ( فعل : ر ح م ) ؟؟؟؟



راجع الروابط اعلاه 





> مرة اخرى لا ادرى اجد نفسي امام شخص يستلذ باظهار نفسه يعلمنا
> وهو يحتاج الى الدرس ...


 
هذا ايضا من لطفك وحسن معاملتك للاخرين





> اذا احسنت القراءة للرابط فكان عليك ان تجد هذه الكلمات في الصفحة
> a primitive root


 
الحمد لله تعالى انني احسن القراءة .




> ومعناها ان الرابط نقلك الى ( المصدر للكلمة )


 
لا يا عزيزي الرابط لم ينقلنا الى اي شيء .راجع بنفسك الرابط واقرأ بنفسك ما هو مصدر الكلمة.




> ولذلك جاءت الترجمة للكلمة في مصدرها
> To be


 
هذا كلام غير صحيح مطلقا .ارجع الى الرابط فانك ستجد المصدر ايضا يقول عنها انها فعل وليست اسم :

http://bible.crosswalk.com/Lexicons/Hebrew/heb.cgi?number=183&version=kjv





> بمعنى ان اسم الله العبري ( الكائن ) يرجع الى مصدر الفعل ( الكينونة ) بغير تحديد زمان له


 

وهنا الكارثة يا عزيزي نيومان والذي سيثبت صحة كلامي اعلاه وبطلان كلامك من اوله ولاخره ، فمن فمك ادينك.

ولكن دعنا نكمل لنرى ماذا لديك ايضا :






> بناء على كلامك ، علينا ان نجد المصدر هو الكينونة كما وضعت لك المصدر لاسماء الله الحسنى.


 
اذا يا نيومان انت تقول ان معنى ( اهيه ) هو ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) ومعناه اسم من اسماء الله عند اليهود ، ومصدر هذا الاسم هو الفعل الكينونة .

ولكن لا اعرف لماذا لم ترجع الى المصدر بنفسك وتثبت صحة كلامك كما حاولت ان تضل القراء بخصوص اسماء الله تعالى ( الرحمن الرحيم )؟




> فهو ليس ( كان ) وليس ( يكون ) وليس ( سوف يكون ) بل هو الكائن ( امس واليوم والى الابد ) وفي اي وقت هو ( الكائن )


 
ما اروعك يا نيومان على هذا الكلام ، ولكن سنرى لاحقا ان كان كلامك هذا صحيح ام لا ، مع العلم انه ( اكون to be ).

To be or not to be




> هذا اسم الله ، مشتق من فعل ...


 
انت رائع يا نيومان ، اذا  ( انا كائن ) هو اسم الله عند اليهود وهو مشتق من الفعل ( الكينونة ) ، اي ان مصدره الفعل ( الكينونة)





> كانت هذه المداخلة ضرورية للتدليل على مستوى المحاور
> الذي لا يعرف استعمال اللغة لا العربية والا العبرية ولا الانجليزية
> واشتقاق الافعال والاسماء من المصادر ...


 
هنا لن اعيد واكرر لك قولي هذا من لطفك وحسن معاملتك للاخرين ، بل سارد هذا الكلام لك ، ومن فمك ادينك.

اذا عدنا الى المعاجم العربية والتي تعتمدها انت يا نيومان وبحثنا عن الفعل( الكينونة ) فلن نجده ، والسبب انه ليس فعلا بل اسما واليك الدليل :
*كَيْنُونَةRplace("اســــــــــــم"); اســــــــــــم *


http://qamoos.sakhr.com/idrisidic_1.asp?Sub=%df%ed%e4%e6%e4%c9



وبهذا استطيع ان اقول لك بان جميع استنتاجاتك كانت باطلة وبما فيها ان ( الكينونة ) فعل ، وكما ان ( انا كائن ) او ( انا هو ) هي ليست الترجمة الحقيقية للنص العبري ( اهيه اشير اهيه ) وانما الصحيح ( اكون الذي اكون ) وذلك حسب الروابط والتي وضعتها بنفسك والتي تقول ان ( اهيه ) هي فعل وليست اسم.





> واترك بعدها الحكم للقاريء النابه



يا عزيزي نيومان 

الصحيح اترك الموضوع بعد ذلك لحكم القاريء النبيه وليس النابه

وادعوك الان فعلا ان نترك الامر لحكم القراء الافاضل 

بانتظار ردودك على باقي مداخلاتي قبل ان اضع لك الجديد واكون سبب عدم تركيزك في الحوار.

تحياتي


----------



## رياض (27 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

اعزائي القراء الافاضل

اعتذر عن بعض الاخطاء الفنية في وضع بعض الروابط والتي لا تعمل ، والرجاء ان تدخلوا الموقع التالي :

http://qamoos.sakhr.com

وفي اعلى الشاشة من اليسار يوجد خانة البحث ، اكتبوا الكلمة المطلوبة فتحصلوا على النتيجة التي اتحدث عنها ، وهذه الكلمات هي :

الرحمن 

الرحيم

الرحمة

الكينونة

اقبلوا اعتذاري


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يونيو 2006)

قال الله ( يهوه ) في العهد القديم :

"انتم شهودي يقول الرب وعبدي الذي اخترته لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا بي وتفهموا اني انا هو.قبلي لم يصور اله وبعدي لا يكون.11 انا انا الرب وليس غيري مخلص"
( اشعياء 43 : 10 - 11) 

قال الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد :

"23 فقال لهم انتم من اسفل.اما انا فمن فوق.انتم من هذا العالم.اما انا فلست من هذا العالم. 24 فقلت لكم انكم تموتون في خطاياكم.لانكم ان لم تؤمنوا اني انا هو تموتون في خطاياكم. 25 فقالوا له من انت.فقال لهم يسوع انا من البدء ما اكلمكم ايضا به.

( يوحنا 8: 23 - 25) 

مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (8 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وبه نستعين والصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق أجمعين والمبعوث رحمة للعالمين

الأخ رياض
الأخ نيومان
اسمحوا لي بالتعليق 

يقول الأخ نيومان


> قال الله ( يهوه ) في العهد القديم :
> 
> "انتم شهودي يقول الرب وعبدي الذي اخترته لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا بي وتفهموا اني انا هو.قبلي لم يصور اله وبعدي لا يكون.11 انا انا الرب وليس غيري مخلص"
> ( اشعياء 43 : 10 - 11)



ولو رجعنا للغة الأصلية لتلك النصوص لوجدنا
أن كلمة أنا هو الموجودة في هذا النص هي אני היא
والتي ترجمتها الإنجليزية I he  بدون وجود am والتي تعني يكون

أما النص الآخر



> "23 فقال لهم انتم من اسفل.اما انا فمن فوق.انتم من هذا العالم.اما انا فلست من هذا العالم. 24 فقلت لكم انكم تموتون في خطاياكم.لانكم ان لم تؤمنوا اني انا هو تموتون في خطاياكم. 25 فقالوا له من انت.فقال لهم يسوع انا من البدء ما اكلمكم ايضا به.
> 
> ( يوحنا 8: 23 - 25)



أما أنا هو في هذا النص فهي تختلف تماما عن سابقتها 
فهي عبارة عنεἰμί ἐγώ 
والتي تعني I am بدون وجود he
مما يعني أنهما مختلفتين في توصيل المقصود

وبالنسبة للنص الذي ذكره نيومان المأخوذ من يوحنا
فهو كان عبارة عن إعادة لفقرة قالها لهم المسيح سابقا 
حينما سألوه وقالوا له
هل أنت المسيح حقا؟؟؟
فقال لهم إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم

وهو عبارة عن رد مباشر منطقي لسؤال عن شخصيته وليس فيه أي تصريح بالألوهية

وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 يونيو 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> وبالنسبة للنص الذي ذكره نيومان المأخوذ من يوحنا
> فهو كان عبارة عن إعادة لفقرة قالها لهم المسيح سابقا
> حينما سألوه وقالوا له
> هل أنت المسيح حقا؟؟؟
> ...




الاخ الفاضل 

اذا رجعت وقرأت الاصحاح الثامن من انجيل يوحنا كاملا 
سوف تكتشف ان المسيح اعلن عن نفسه ( انه هو الله الكائن قبل ابراهيم ) 
وقد فهم اليهود هذا المغزى جيدا ، حيث انهم هموا برجمه بتهمة التجديف 
لانه جعل نفسه معادلا لله ....

اذا تفسيرك انت هو الذي خارج السياق لانك اجتزئت الكلمة واخرجتها من سياقها 
اما تفسيرنا فهو الذي يتفق مع سياق الاحداث ككل ويفسر سبب غضب اليهود 
واتهامهم له بانه بكلامه يجعل نفسه معادلا لله ....


"فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله"
( يوحنا 5: 18) 

وايضا قال يسوع : 

" 30 انا والآب واحد
31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه.
32 اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي.بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني.
33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها."

( يوحنا 10 : 30 - 33) 

مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (8 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين
سيدنا محمد سيد الخلق أجمعين

الأخ نيومان
لم أجد منك ردا للدفاع عن ما قلت أنت عنه سابقا أنه يعد تطابقا بين تصريح الله عن نفسه وتصريح المسيح عن نفسه
أعتقد بذلك أنك كنت خاطئا



> اذا رجعت وقرأت الاصحاح الثامن من انجيل يوحنا كاملا
> سوف تكتشف ان المسيح اعلن عن نفسه ( *انه هو الله الكائن قبل ابراهيم* )



من أين أتيت بهذه الآية؟؟؟؟؟
هذا النص غير موجود في الكتاب المقدس كله من الغلاف إلى الغلاف
هو قال قبل ابراهيم أنا كائن 
لم يقل أبدا أنه هو الله

 


> وقد فهم اليهود هذا المغزى جيدا ، حيث انهم هموا برجمه بتهمة التجديف
> لانه جعل نفسه معادلا لله ....
> 
> اذا تفسيرك انت هو الذي خارج السياق لانك اجتزئت الكلمة واخرجتها من سياقها
> ...


أنت الذي تخرج الموضوع من سياقه
أنت تفصل الآن الأفعال عن الأهداف
منذ بداية المسيح في الرسالة واليهود لا يصدقونه
بل ويتضطهدونه ويريدون قتله
فما المانع أن يلفقوا له تهمة باطلة تكون زريعة كافية لقتله؟؟؟

وما قولك في أنهم حينما واجهوه مباشرة بسؤال مباشر أنكر؟؟

وما قولك في أنه قال أن كل ما فعله من معجزات ليست من صنعه هو؟؟؟

وبخصوص ما أتيت أنت من آيات فكلها مردود عليها ولكن أنا منتظر ردك أولا


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 يونيو 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> الأخ نيومان
> لم أجد منك ردا للدفاع عن ما قلت أنت عنه سابقا أنه يعد تطابقا بين تصريح الله عن نفسه وتصريح المسيح عن نفسه
> أعتقد بذلك أنك كنت خاطئا




عزيزي 
يبدو انك لم تقرأ الموضوع من اوله 
ولم تقرأ الموضوعات المتعددة في المنتدى وغيره 
والتي تثبت بما لا يدع اي مجال للشك ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 
"وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد"
تيموثاوس الاولى 3: 16



> من أين أتيت بهذه الآية؟؟؟؟؟
> هذا النص غير موجود في الكتاب المقدس كله من الغلاف إلى الغلاف
> هو قال قبل ابراهيم أنا كائن
> لم يقل أبدا أنه هو الله




نعم لم يقل المسيح ( انا هو الله ) 
لان (الله ) هو اسم الجلالة في اللغة العربية 
ولكن المسيح استخدم اسم الله في اللغة العبرية التي يفهمها اليهود 
وقد نسب الى نفسه ( له كل المجد ) كل افعال وتصرفات واسماء ( يهوه ) 
الذي يعرفه اليهود انه الاله الحقيقي وحده ..



> أنت الذي تخرج الموضوع من سياقه
> أنت تفصل الآن الأفعال عن الأهداف
> منذ بداية المسيح في الرسالة واليهود لا يصدقونه
> بل ويتضطهدونه ويريدون قتله
> فما المانع أن يلفقوا له تهمة باطلة تكون زريعة كافية لقتله؟؟؟





تحليل منطقي وسليم 
ولكن هل كان اتهامهم له بانه يقول انه هو ( الله ) كما يفهمونه في الديانة اليهودية 
كان صحيحا ام تزويرا ؟؟؟؟
هذا هو الموضوع الذي تخلط انت فيه بين الوهم والحقيقة 




> وما قولك في أنهم حينما واجهوه مباشرة بسؤال مباشر أنكر؟؟





على العكس تماما 
فالمسيح لم ينكر انه هو الله حينما واجهونه بالسؤال 
راجع مواقف الكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة في مواجهته بالمحاكمة قبل الصليب 
لقد اكد المسيح انه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( ابن الله وابن الانسان ) 
الامر الذي ادى الى ان يشق رؤساء الكهنة ثيابه 
مخالفا تعاليم الناموس ...



> وما قولك في أنه قال أن كل ما فعله من معجزات ليست من صنعه هو؟؟؟





المسيح ( له كل المجد ) فعل معجزات تفوق في العدد والتنوع ما فعله كل الانبياء مجتمعين .
وواضح من طريقة المسيح لاجراء المعجزة انه كان يفعلها بسلطانه المباشر 
في حين كان كل الانبياء يصلون الى الله لكي يجري المعجزة لهم ...



> وبخصوص ما أتيت أنت من آيات فكلها مردود عليها ولكن أنا منتظر ردك أولا




خذ راحتك ووقتك 
ولكن حيث انك جديد بالمنتدى 
انصحك بقراءة الموضوعات المتعددة التي تناقش لاهوت المسيح 
حتى لا نكرر ما قلناه سابقا 
فتشتكون بعدها بأننا نقوم بنقل الاجابات من موضوعات اخرى 

مع تحياتي واحترامي 

[/quote]


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (10 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده

الأخ نيومان


> عزيزي
> يبدو انك لم تقرأ الموضوع من اوله
> ولم تقرأ الموضوعات المتعددة في المنتدى وغيره
> والتي تثبت بما لا يدع اي مجال للشك ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
> ...



أولا ليس معنى أنني مسجل جديد هنا في المنتدى أنني لم أقرأ من قبل عن المسيحية
فأنا ولله الحمد قرأت الكثير عن المسيحية ومن مصادر مسيحية معتمدة وأقرأ من الكتاب المقدس بنسخه وترجماته المختلفة كما أقرأ لتفاسير الآباء الأوائل 

أما بخصوص ذلك النص الذي أتيت به فهو لا يعنينا في شئ إذ أن عنوان الموضوع هو "هل قال المسيح"
نحن نتكلم هنا عن أقوال المسيح وتصريحاته هو شخصيا ولا يهمني اي وصف أو تصريح لأي شخص آخر مهما كان

فهذه الآية التي أتيت أنت بها ليس لها محل من الإعراب تماما في هذا الموضوع





> ولكن المسيح استخدم اسم الله في اللغة العبرية التي يفهمها اليهود


لقد أتيت أنت بنصين سابقين من العهد القديم والعهد الجديد لتثبت أنه قال عن نفسه اسم الله فأثبت لك أنه لا يوجد أدنى تطابق أو تصريح



> وقد نسب الى نفسه ( له كل المجد ) كل افعال وتصرفات واسماء ( يهوه )
> الذي يعرفه اليهود انه الاله الحقيقي وحده ..



وقال صراحة كل ما أفعله ليس من عندي ولكن من عند الآب الذي أرسلني



> تحليل منطقي وسليم
> ولكن هل كان اتهامهم له بانه يقول انه هو ( الله ) كما يفهمونه في الديانة اليهودية
> كان صحيحا ام تزويرا ؟؟؟؟
> هذا هو الموضوع الذي تخلط انت فيه بين الوهم والحقيقة



لا يا عزيزي أنا لا أخلط
الوقائع هي التي تثبت
بالتأكيد كان اتهامهم له باطلا وزورا




> على العكس تماما
> فالمسيح لم ينكر انه هو الله حينما واجهونه بالسؤال
> راجع مواقف الكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة في مواجهته بالمحاكمة قبل الصليب
> لقد اكد المسيح انه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( ابن الله وابن الانسان )
> ...



ولكن حينما سألوه أأنت فعلا ابن الله وهاجموه قال لهم ألم أقل لكم أنكم أيضا أبناء الله





> المسيح ( له كل المجد ) فعل معجزات تفوق في العدد والتنوع ما فعله كل الانبياء مجتمعين .
> وواضح من طريقة المسيح لاجراء المعجزة انه كان يفعلها بسلطانه المباشر
> في حين كان كل الانبياء يصلون الى الله لكي يجري المعجزة لهم ...


لقد قالها صراحة وبدون أدني تورية أو تشبيه
قال أن ما يفعله من أفعال ومعجزات هي من عند (الله) الآب هل تنتظر أكثر من ذلك ليثبت لك أنه لم يكن يفعلها بنفسه؟؟؟؟




> خذ راحتك ووقتك
> ولكن حيث انك جديد بالمنتدى
> انصحك بقراءة الموضوعات المتعددة التي تناقش لاهوت المسيح
> حتى لا نكرر ما قلناه سابقا
> فتشتكون بعدها بأننا نقوم بنقل الاجابات من موضوعات اخرى


قرأت الكثير يا عزيزي
ولكن ما الفائدة أن أعتمد على حوارات سابقة قام بها غيري
لكل منا طريقته ومدى قدرته على البحث والتحليل والحجة في الحوار

بخصوص أي آية فيها اتهام لليهود له بالألوهية فهي لا يُعتد بها إطلاقا لأنها تهمة باطلة من أشخاص كفروا بالمسيح كرسول من عند الله فأرادوا أن يدبروا له مكيدة ليقتلوه فاتهموه بهذه التهمة الباطلة ليتسنى لهم قتله
نحن الآن كل ما يهمنا هو تصريحات المسيح شخصيا عن نفسه وماذا يُفهم منها

نأتي لموضوع أنا والآب واحد
لماذا نقطع جزء من الحوار بينه وبين اليهود ونحكم عليه
تعالى لنرى الحوار كله لنستطيع الحكم الصحيح

فَتَجَمَّعَ حَوْلَهُ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «حَتَّى مَتَى تُبْقِينَا حَائِرِينَ بِشَأْنِكَ؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ حَقّاً، فَقُلْ لَنَا صَرَاحَةً». فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «قُلْتُ لَكُمْ، وَلكِنَّكُمْ لاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ. وَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَعْمَلُهَا بِاسْمِ أَبِي، هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي. وَلكِنَّكُمْ لاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ خِرَافِي. فَخِرَافِي تُصْغِي لِصَوْتِي، وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا وَهِيَ تَتْبَعُنِي، وَأُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، فَلاَ تَهْلِكُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَنْتَزِعُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. إِنَّ الآبَ الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ، وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَنْتَزِعَ مِنْ يَدِ الآبِ شَيْئاً. أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ!» !» يُوحَنَّا:10 : 24 – 30
من والواضح جدا خلال السياق أن جملة أنا والآب واحد هي تعني أنه يقول لهم إذا تريدون أن تؤمنوا بالآب فيجب أن تؤمنوا بالرسول الذي أرسله ويفعل المعجزات باسمه

وأعتقد أن الأمثلة على هذا كثيرة جدا مثلما يقول شخص أنا ومن أرسلني واحد ، أو أن يقول أنا وصديقي واحد أو يقول الوكيل : أنا ومن وكلني واحد ، لأنه يقوم فيما يؤديه مقامه ، ويؤدي عنه ما أرسله به ويتكلم بحجته ، ويطالب له بحقوقه .

ولكن ما رأيك في أن هذه الجملة لم تستخدم بين المسيح و الآب فقط
(( و لست أسأل من أجل هؤلاء فقط، بل أيضا من أجل الذي يؤمنون بي بكلامهم ليكون الجميع واحدا كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فـيَّ و أنا فيك ، ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني ، و أنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني ، ليكونوا واحدا كما أننا نحن واحد . أنا فيهم و أنت فيَّ ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد )) إنجيل يوحنا 17/ 20 ـ 23.

إنجيل يوحنا ( 17 : 11 ) (( يا أبت القدوس احفظهم باسمك الذي وهبته لي ليكونوا واحداً كما نحن واحد ))

و في رسالة بولس إلي أهل غلاطية ( 3 : 28 )(( لأنكم جميعاً واحد في المسيح يسوع )) 

هل ما زلت تصر أن قول المسيح بأنه هو والآب واحد ما زال يعني ألوهيته؟؟؟

منتظر ردك


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يونيو 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> لقد أتيت أنت بنصين سابقين من العهد القديم والعهد الجديد لتثبت أنه قال عن نفسه اسم الله فأثبت لك أنه لا يوجد أدنى تطابق أو تصريح





			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> إقتباس:
> ولكن المسيح استخدم اسم الله في اللغة العبرية التي يفهمها اليهود
> 
> 
> لقد أتيت أنت بنصين سابقين من العهد القديم والعهد الجديد لتثبت أنه قال عن نفسه اسم الله فأثبت لك أنه لا يوجد أدنى تطابق أو تصريح




عزيزي لقد فهم اليهود ان المسيح قال عن نفسه انه هو الله بالمفهوم اليهود باللغة العبرية 
وهذا هو المرجعية الوحيدة لفهم ما قاله المسيح ، وليس ما فهمته انت !!!!



> إقتباس:
> وقد نسب الى نفسه ( له كل المجد ) كل افعال وتصرفات واسماء ( يهوه )
> الذي يعرفه اليهود انه الاله الحقيقي وحده ..
> 
> ...




هل من الممكن ان تكتب النص من الكتاب المقدس وترجعه الى سياق النص 
وننقاش قول المسيح  هل يتكلم بالناسوت ام باللاهوت ؟؟؟؟

لاحظ ان ايماننا ان المسيح هو انسان كامل واله كامل 
وبذلك نحن نستطيع ان نفهم متى تكلم المسيح انسانيا ومتى تكلم باللاهوت ....
الامر الذي تتجاهلونه عند مناقشة كلام المسيح في سياق الموقف !!!

مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يونيو 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> نأتي لموضوع أنا والآب واحد
> لماذا نقطع جزء من الحوار بينه وبين اليهود ونحكم عليه
> تعالى لنرى الحوار كله لنستطيع الحكم الصحيح
> 
> ...




نعم ما زلت مصر وبشدة واكثر من الاول 
ان قول المسيح انا والآب واحد تعني الالوهية 

اولا : لان اليهود فهموا هذا المعنى ، والمسيح لم ينفيه ولم يصحح لهم هذا الفهم 

ثانيا : لان التشبيه الذي كتبته في صلاة المسيح قمت بقلبه انت رأسا على عقب 

المسيح يقول ( ان تجعل المؤمنين واحدا كما اني انا وانت ايها الآب واحد ) 

انت فهمتها ان المسيح واحد مع الآب كما ان المؤمنين واحد 

اقرأ النص مرة اخرى 

ما هي العلاقة المشبه 
وما هي العلاقة المشبه به ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

علاقة المسيح مع الآب ( واحد ) هي المشبه 

علاقة المؤمنين مع الله ومع بعضهم البعض مشبه به ....

اذا النص لا يلغي ان المسيح بالفعل مع الآب واحد 

ويؤكد هذا الفهم افعال المسيح ومعجزاته التي لم يفعلها اي نبي آخر ....

مع تحياتي


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (12 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين
ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين

الأخ نيو مان



> عزيزي لقد فهم اليهود ان المسيح قال عن نفسه انه هو الله بالمفهوم اليهود باللغة العبرية
> وهذا هو المرجعية الوحيدة لفهم ما قاله المسيح ، وليس ما فهمته انت !!!!


أولا :هات ما يثبت أنه قال أنه الله بالمفهوم العبري 
ثانيا : وهل الله قاصر لهذا الحد بحيث يتكلم عن نفسه بحيث لا يفهمه إلا أمة واحدة والباقي يختلف عليه؟؟؟؟




> هل من الممكن ان تكتب النص من الكتاب المقدس وترجعه الى سياق النص
> وننقاش قول المسيح هل يتكلم بالناسوت ام باللاهوت ؟؟؟؟
> 
> لاحظ ان ايماننا ان المسيح هو انسان كامل واله كامل
> ...


هذا تماما ما كنت أريده حتى نفتح نقطة فرعية في هذا الاتجاه
ولو أحببت نفرد لها موضوعا خاصا

وهي ... من الذي قال أن المسيح ناسوت ولاهوت
هذا وصف لله على حد إيمانكم ولا يستطيع أن يصف أحد الله إلا نفسه (هو الوحيد الذي يستطيع أن يصف نفسه)
أريد تصريحا منه هو شخصيا يصف نفسه بهذه الصفة وإلا فهي فرية عليه




> نعم ما زلت مصر وبشدة واكثر من الاول
> ان قول المسيح انا والآب واحد تعني الالوهية
> 
> اولا : لان اليهود فهموا هذا المعنى ، والمسيح لم ينفيه ولم يصحح لهم هذا الفهم


على العكس بل نفاه حينما قال لهم ألم أقل لكم أنكم أيضا أبناء الله




> ثانيا : لان التشبيه الذي كتبته في صلاة المسيح قمت بقلبه انت رأسا على عقب
> 
> المسيح يقول ( ان تجعل المؤمنين واحدا كما اني انا وانت ايها الآب واحد )
> 
> ...


يبدو أنك لم تقرأ جيدا أو لم تفهم قصدي
والأمر ليس إصرار بتعصبا ولكنه بالدلائل
أولا : لا يهم من هو المشبه ومن هو المشبه به كل المهم أن الأمرين متشابهين 

ثانيا : لماذا أخذت نصا واحدا مما أتيتك به وعلقت عليه أين الباقي؟؟؟
- هل الجميع آلهة لأنهم واحد كما أن الأب في المسيح والمسيح في الأب؟؟؟؟
 ليكون الجميع واحدا كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فـيَّ و أنا فيك 
-و في رسالة بولس إلي أهل غلاطية ( 3 : 28 )(( لأنكم جميعاً واحد في المسيح يسوع )) 

هل التلاميذ أيضا كلهم ألهة لأنهم واحد في يسوع ؟؟؟

-إنجيل يوحنا ( 17 : 11 ) (( يا أبت القدوس احفظهم باسمك الذي وهبته لي ليكونوا واحداً كما نحن واحد ))
هل هذا أيضا يدل على الألوهية لأنهم واحد مثل الوحدة التي بين المسيح وبين الآب؟؟؟
 
يا أستاذ نيو مان 
لم تعلق أيضا على توضيحي للنص بكامله

من والواضح جدا خلال السياق أن جملة أنا والآب واحد هي تعني أنه يقول لهم إذا تريدون أن تؤمنوا بالآب فيجب أن تؤمنوا بالرسول الذي أرسله ويفعل المعجزات باسمه

وأعتقد أن الأمثلة على هذا كثيرة جدا مثلما يقول شخص أنا ومن أرسلني واحد ، أو أن يقول أنا وصديقي واحد أو يقول الوكيل : أنا ومن وكلني واحد ، لأنه يقوم فيما يؤديه مقامه ، ويؤدي عنه ما أرسله به ويتكلم بحجته ، ويطالب له بحقوقه .

سؤال آخر خارج سياق الحديث 
أنا أعلم أن اليهود كانوا ينتظرون المسيح ولكنهم لم يصدقوا المسيح عيسى وما زالوا في انتظار مسيح آخر
من هو المسيح وما هي طبيعة ذلك المسيح الذي كان اليهود ينتظرونه

كل احترامي وتقديري


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 يونيو 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> أولا :هات ما يثبت أنه قال أنه الله بالمفهوم العبري



اخي الفاضل 

لقد قلت لك اقرأ ما تم كتابته في المنتدى ، ففيها كل الاثباتات 
من غير المعقول ان نكتب الكتاب المقدس في كل مرة يدخل عضو جديد يسأل نفس السؤال !!!!!



> ثانيا : وهل الله قاصر لهذا الحد بحيث يتكلم عن نفسه بحيث لا يفهمه إلا أمة واحدة والباقي يختلف عليه؟؟؟؟




لا طبعا الله غير قاصر الى هذا الحد 
ولكن المسيح كان يكلم اليهود ، فكان يكلمهم باللغة التي يفهمونها وبالثقافة التي يفهمونها 
وبالتعليم الذي يفهمونه ....

كانت الامثلة التي يكلمهم بها تناسب عصرهم 
فلم يكن هناك حديث عن الطائرات والدبابات والزراعة الحديثة 
لانهم لم يكونوا ليفهموها ...
فهل هذا معناه بالنسبة لك قصور في كلام الله ؟؟؟؟

ليس لدى المسيحيون اي مشكلة في ان يفهموا قصد المسيح 
فنحن لم نلغي التوراة ولم نحذفها كما فعل القرآن مع التوراة والانجيل ...

اذا الغلطة ليست غلطة الله ، والقصور ليس من عند الله 
ولكنه غلطت من قام بحذف كل كلام الله في التوراة والانجيل بجرة قلم 
ثم رحت تتسائل ماذا يقصد الله بكلامه ؟؟؟؟
او ماذا يقصد المسيح بأنه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 
وكيف فهم اليهود والمسيحيون هذه الحقيقة ولم يفهمها المسلمون ومن انكروا التوراة والانجيل 
؟؟؟؟؟




> على العكس بل نفاه حينما قال لهم ألم أقل لكم أنكم أيضا أبناء الله




لم ينفي المسيح فهم اليهود انه الله الظاهر في الجسد 
واذا رجعت الى قول المسيح ستكتشف انه كان يستشهد بما جاء في المزمور رقم 82
ليؤكد ان رفضهم له ( كابن الله ) اي الله الظاهر في الجسد ، خطأ 




> يبدو أنك لم تقرأ جيدا أو لم تفهم قصدي
> والأمر ليس إصرار بتعصبا ولكنه بالدلائل
> أولا : لا يهم من هو المشبه ومن هو المشبه به كل المهم أن الأمرين متشابهين




من الذي وضع القاعدة التي تقول ان الامرين متشابهين ؟؟؟
بالطبع انت تحتاج الى مراجعة قواعد اللغة 
المسيح في صلاته يطلب ان تكون علاقة المؤمنين بالله 
مثل علاقته هو بالآب ...
" ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن" ( يوحنا 17 : 11) 

اذا عندما قال المسيح ( أنا والآب واحد ) (يوحنا 10 : 30) 
ليس لها سوى معنى واحد ، ان المسيح والآب واحد .........



> ثانيا : لماذا أخذت نصا واحدا مما أتيتك به وعلقت عليه أين الباقي؟؟؟
> - هل الجميع آلهة لأنهم واحد كما أن الأب في المسيح والمسيح في الأب؟؟؟؟
> ليكون الجميع واحدا كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فـيَّ و أنا فيك
> -و في رسالة بولس إلي أهل غلاطية ( 3 : 28 )(( لأنكم جميعاً واحد في المسيح يسوع ))
> ...




من اين اتيت بالفهم ان المقصود بالقول ( لانكم جميعا واحد في المسيح 
انها تعني ان التلاميذ ايضا آلهة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هذا ليّ ( لوي ) لذراع الكلام والحقائق ....

ارجو ان تقرأ النص ولا تحاول اضافة اي شيء اليه من عندياتك ....




> سؤال آخر خارج سياق الحديث
> أنا أعلم أن اليهود كانوا ينتظرون المسيح ولكنهم لم يصدقوا المسيح عيسى وما زالوا في انتظار مسيح آخر
> من هو المسيح وما هي طبيعة ذلك المسيح الذي كان اليهود ينتظرونه








كان اليهود يعرفون ان المسيح هو ابن الله 
وسوف يظهر فجأة ويعلن انه المسيح ابن الله 
وينقذهم من العبودية للرومان ...

ولكن المسيح جاء مولودا من عذراء ومتواضعا ولم يقم بثورة ضد الرومان ، ولهذا رفضوه ....


مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## Michael (12 يونيو 2006)

ربنا يباركك على اعصابك فى تحمل اسئلتهم المكررة والاجابة عنها

الرب معك طول ايام حياتك


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (15 يونيو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



> *ربنا يباركك على اعصابك فى تحمل اسئلتهم المكررة والاجابة عنها*



*على من يعود الضمير "هم"؟؟؟؟*
*طريقة عنصرية غريبة في الحوار*




> *لقد قلت لك اقرأ ما تم كتابته في المنتدى ، ففيها كل الاثباتات
> من غير المعقول ان نكتب الكتاب المقدس في كل مرة يدخل عضو جديد يسأل نفس السؤال !!!!!
> 
> *



*يا أستاذي الفاضل أنا أطلبها منك حتى نناقشها هنا *
*وكما قلت لك لكل شخص طريقته في الحوار وحججه وبراهينه مستوى علمه*
*ولكن أرجو عدم الإغراق*
*أنا أريد دليل واحد فقط قال فيه المسيح أنه الله بلغة اليهود في الكتاب المقدس*
*مع الاستدلال بأدلة يهودية تثبت أنه قال ما يفيد هذا المعنى عند اليهود*

*



			لا طبعا الله غير قاصر الى هذا الحد 
ولكن المسيح كان يكلم اليهود ، فكان يكلمهم باللغة التي يفهمونها وبالثقافة التي يفهمونها 
وبالتعليم الذي يفهمونه ....

كانت الامثلة التي يكلمهم بها تناسب عصرهم 
فلم يكن هناك حديث عن الطائرات والدبابات والزراعة الحديثة 
لانهم لم يكونوا ليفهموها ...
فهل هذا معناه بالنسبة لك قصور في كلام الله ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**أنا لم أتحدث عن أمثلة علمية*
*أنا أتحدث عن تصريح قاله الله عن نفسه*
*ولم يفهمه إلا شعب واحد وباقي شعوب العالم في خلاف فيما قال منذ أكثر من 2000 عام*
*حتى طوائف المسيحيين أنفسهم اختلفوا في ذلك *
*أليس في ذلك قصور في تصريح الله عن نفسه بصورة لا يفهمه فيها بشكل واضح إلا شعب واحد فقط؟؟؟*

*



			ليس لدى المسيحيون اي مشكلة في ان يفهموا قصد المسيح 
فنحن لم نلغي التوراة ولم نحذفها كما فعل القرآن مع التوراة والانجيل ...

اذا الغلطة ليست غلطة الله ، والقصور ليس من عند الله 
ولكنه غلطت من قام بحذف كل كلام الله في التوراة والانجيل بجرة قلم 
ثم رحت تتسائل ماذا يقصد الله بكلامه ؟؟؟؟
او ماذا يقصد المسيح بأنه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 
وكيف فهم اليهود والمسيحيون هذه الحقيقة ولم يفهمها المسلمون ومن انكروا التوراة والانجيل 
؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**من قال لك أن القرآن أنكر التوراة والإنجيل*
*التوراة والإنجيل حق نزل من عند الله*
*ولكن أين هما ؟؟؟*
*على العموم ليس هذا مجالنا في النقاش فأرجو أن لا تجرنا لهذا الموضوع*



> *لم ينفي المسيح فهم اليهود انه الله الظاهر في الجسد
> واذا رجعت الى قول المسيح ستكتشف انه كان يستشهد بما جاء في المزمور رقم 82
> ليؤكد ان رفضهم له ( كابن الله ) اي الله الظاهر في الجسد ، خطأ
> *


*
وهذا؟؟؟*

*Joh 10:33  أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً» 
Joh 10:34  أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 
أي أنه يبرر لهم كلامه ولا يؤكده*



> *من الذي وضع القاعدة التي تقول ان الامرين متشابهين ؟؟؟
> بالطبع انت تحتاج الى مراجعة قواعد اللغة
> المسيح في صلاته يطلب ان تكون علاقة المؤمنين بالله
> مثل علاقته هو بالآب ...
> ...



*يا أخ نيومان أنت بكلمتك حينما قلت أنه تشبيه قد قتلت الموضوع أساسا*
*لأن التشبيه في قول المسيح "ليكونوا واحداً كما نحن" يفسر للجميع أن معنى الوحدة في قوله "أنا والآب واحد" كان معنى رمزي مجازي ليس أكثر*
*مثلما أقول أنا و موكلي واحد*

*عندما أقول أنا و المحامي الخاص بي واحد هل هذا معناه أننا شخص واحد فعلا؟؟؟*
*وفي الآية التي أتيتك بها هل يطلب المسيح من الله أن يجعلهم كلهم شخص واحد مثلما هو و الله واحد؟؟؟*
*هل يطلب المسيح من الله أن يدمجهم جميعا معا في شخص واحد*

*الأمر العجيب أنكم تفسرون الكتاب المقدس في أماكن معينة تفسيرا روحيا بالأمثلة وفي مواضع أخرى تفسرونه تفسيرا لفظيا مثل هذه الآية*


*



			كان اليهود يعرفون ان المسيح هو ابن الله 
وسوف يظهر فجأة ويعلن انه المسيح ابن الله 
وينقذهم من العبودية للرومان ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ممكن الأدلة على هذا الكلام؟؟؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يونيو 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> *يا أستاذي الفاضل أنا أطلبها منك حتى نناقشها هنا *





			
				al_islam_ma7aba قال:
			
		

> *وكما قلت لك لكل شخص طريقته في الحوار وحججه وبراهينه مستوى علمه*
> *ولكن أرجو عدم الإغراق*
> *أنا أريد دليل واحد فقط قال فيه المسيح أنه الله بلغة اليهود في الكتاب المقدس*
> *مع الاستدلال بأدلة يهودية تثبت أنه قال ما يفيد هذا المعنى عند اليهود*




ما رأيك فيما قاله اليهود للمسيح :

"
ألعلك اعظم من ابينا ابراهيم الذي مات.والانبياء ماتوا.من تجعل نفسك"
( يوحنا 8 : 53) 

فكان رد المسيح عليهم ( اقرأ اصحاح 8 و9 و 10 ) 

وبعدها قالوا له ان كلامك معناه انك تجعل نفسك الها ...

32 اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي.بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني.
33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها.
( يوحنا 10 : 32 - 33) 

وايضا 

فاجابهم يسوع ابي يعمل حتى الآن وانا اعمل.
18 فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله"
( يوحنا 5 : 17 - 18) 

اظن من هذا واضح كل الوضوح 
ان المسيح اعلن نفسه انه الله 
وفهم اليهود هذا الامر ...

هناك ادلة واثباتات اخرى قوية 
قال فيها المسيح نفسه ما قاله الله عن نفسه تماما .

استخدم المسيح اسماء الله للاشارة الى نفسه ...
ولكنك طلبت عدم الاغراق وسوف احترم طلبك ...

مع تحياتي


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (20 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق أجمعين

الأستاذ نيومان مبروك عودة المنتدى 
وأرجو أن تكون لازلت أنت موجودا أيضا





> ألعلك اعظم من ابينا ابراهيم الذي مات.والانبياء ماتوا.من تجعل نفسك"
> ( يوحنا 8 : 53)
> 
> فكان رد المسيح عليهم ( اقرأ اصحاح 8 و9 و 10 )
> ...


 
عزيزي نيومان
لماذا لم تكمل حتى (يوحنا 10:35)
حتى ترى بماذا رد عليهم المسيح حينما اتهموه أنه يدعي الألوهية؟؟؟

Joh 10:32  فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 
Joh 10:33  أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً» 
Joh 10:34  أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 
Joh 10:35  إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ 
أريد منك توضيح لهذا الرد الذي رده المسيح عليهم

ألم يستطيع أن يرد عليهم ساعتها ويقول 
"نا إلهكم ولكنني أتيت متجسدا لسبب لا يعلمه غيري" مثلا على سبيل المثال

ولكنه على العكس تماما يرد عليهم بطريقة يبرر فيها سوء فهمهم لكلامه
حيث يقول لهم أنه في ناموسكم أيضا أنكم آلهة
أي أنه يتبرأ من أي تفرد يتفرد به هو عنهم في الألوهية

أم عندك أنت تفسير آخر ؟؟؟ فلتتفضل به لنناقشه

منتظرك


----------



## LuckyPro (20 أغسطس 2006)

اخى الاسلام

هل تعلم بمن تذكرنى انت

يوحنا 10:24 فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له الى متى تعلّق انفسنا.ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا.

ومش معقول انك بعد 7 صفحات مش عارف الاجابة ولا بعد المدة الى كان المنتدى متوقف فيها

بس مش مشكلة انت كد اثبت لى انك لا ترغب بالحق بل المماطلة


وادعوك الى هذا الموضوع الذى تجاهلتة 

بدعة الشهادتين وبطلان الاسلام...
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=6370


----------



## ماهر (21 أغسطس 2006)

من وجهة نظري في موضوع الوهية المسيح " بس ان شاء الله ما اطرد من الموقع" بعد هالكلمتين 

بأن المسيح لا يمكن أن يكون اله لاوقنيم السماء وذلك لوجود الاب والذي هو اعظم من المسيح به. 
والدليل على ان المسيح اقل شأنا من الاب هو شيء واحد 
صلاة المسيح الدائمة للأب ، في حين لم يرد نص واحد على أن الاب 
صلى للمسيح او طلب بركته في امر .
بل المسيح توجه من كل قلبه في كل حين للأب .
" وانفصل عنهم نحو رمية حجر وجثا على ركبتيه وصلى" انجيل متى  
"وصلوا أنتم هكذا . أبانا الذي في السموات ليتقدس اسمك ، ليأت ملكوتك إلينا ، لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك في الأرض ، اعطنا خبزنا كفافنا لليوم....."انجيل متى


فكيف يكون سيد لاوقنيم السماء والاب للمسيح سيد.

والمسيح اسرائلي التدين أي يؤمن فقط بيهوه ، كما كانت العذراء المباركة كذلك يهودية ويوسف ويوحنا المعمدان وزكريا( من رجال الدين اليهودي) المؤمنين بالرب آله اسرائيل الذي رفض ان يكون معه اله يعبد لأنه اله قوي وغيور ينتقم من هذه الخطيئة حتى الجيل الرابع .

ok إن شاء الله يكون اوكي.


فمن يأتي اذا التناقض من اقوال المسيح

فمرة هو" ..أنا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله "انجيل يوحنا

ومرة يوكد بنوته وهذا طبيعي لانه اسرائيلي صرف من نسل داوود.
 لذا قال انا في الاب والاب فيني .ومعلوم ان الله اتخذ اسرائيل ابنا له وكذلك سائر ابناء اسرائيل وذراريهم بلا تميز فقط للمسيح .

ومرة كما قالوا الوهيته .. ولكن هذا  تبني على اساس اقوال بعض  الناس وبعض الرسل عنه كبطرس ويوحنا ، وذلك لأن المسيح كانت معجزاته خارقة من شفاء المرض لااخراج الشياطين واحياء الموتى وصنع بعض المخلوقات ( مثبوت قرانا) لذا قالوا عنه اله أو شبيه باله ( ابن الله ) أو ساحر أومغتصب لعرش اسرائيل وغيره.


اما بالنسبة للمسيح هل صلب من اجل خطايانا ( لايهمني) الخوض في ذلك 
ولكن لدي سؤال واحد ( باط جبدي) او محيرني واريد ان يجاوبني المسيحين بس عليه وللمسلمين عن اللقافة ما طلبت الرد منكم.

أن كان يسوع ذهب فداء لي حتى لااعاقب يوم الدينونة فليه الامي وعذابي لازال مستمرا في هذه الدنيا .وكأنه لم نحظى ابدا بمخلص ؟! 

ليه صعبه بس لو محد جاوب عادي انا ما عرفتش ارد على ليه دي!؟


" لماذا هي مفتاح كل الشرور"


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (21 أغسطس 2006)

> اخى الاسلام
> 
> هل تعلم بمن تذكرنى انت
> 
> يوحنا 10:24 فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له الى متى تعلّق انفسنا.ان كنت انتالمسيح فقل لنا جهرا.


السؤال الآن لماذا لم يقل لهم جهرا؟؟؟؟

سؤال محير



> ومش معقول انك بعد 7 صفحات مش عارف الاجابة ولا بعد المدة الى كان المنتدى متوقف فيها
> 
> بس مش مشكلة انت كد اثبت لى انك لا ترغب بالحق بل المماطلة


حتى الآن لم أجد دليل واحد مقنع
وعندك الحوار إقرأه




> وادعوك الى هذا الموضوع الذى تجاهلتة
> 
> بدعة الشهادتين وبطلان الاسلام...
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...newpost&t=6370


شكرا على الدعوة وأنا دخلت ورددت كما طلبت

منتظرين عودة الآخ نيومان بعد فترة انقطاع المنتدى التي أدت لغياب الأعضاء


----------



## LuckyPro (21 أغسطس 2006)

> السؤال الآن لماذا لم يقل لهم جهرا؟؟؟؟
> 
> سؤال محير


 
تابع الموضوع معى بخصوص بدعة الاسلام وانت تعرف !!!!!!!!!!



> حتى الآن لم أجد دليل واحد مقنع
> وعندك الحوار إقرأه


 
تمام 

اسالك سؤال هل تقبل الفهم ولا الحفظ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> شكرا على الدعوة وأنا دخلت ورددت كما طلبت


 
اشكرك وتابع وابحث فى الموضوع فنهايتة مفاجاة لكم



> منتظرين عودة الآخ نيومان بعد فترة انقطاع المنتدى التي أدت لغياب الأعضاء


 
أمين


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (21 أغسطس 2006)

> تابع الموضوع معى بخصوص بدعة الاسلام وانت تعرف !!!!!!!!!!


منتظرين



> اسالك سؤال هل تقبل الفهم ولا الحفظ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هو في أحلى من الفهم



> اشكرك وتابع وابحث فى الموضوع فنهايتة مفاجاة لكم


منتظرين


----------



## ماهر (21 أغسطس 2006)

*الأخ لاكي برو:*
*لوسمحت ياأخي *

*المكان الذي ارد فيه معلقا لو سمحت لاتدخل لاترد فيه ولا تعلق عليه ابدا في أي شي إلا لما تغير الصورة . OK *


*" كل من سألك فاعطه ، ومن اخذ الذي لك فلا تطالبه ،وكما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم ، افعلوا أنتم أيضا هكذا" لوقا 31:6 *




*اصلي باحسب نفسي زعيم .؟!*


:act23:


----------



## LuckyPro (21 أغسطس 2006)

> إقتباس:
> 
> اسالك سؤال هل تقبل الفهم ولا الحفظ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هو في أحلى من الفهم


 
اكرر لك السؤال وفكر بة جيدا جداجدا

*اسالك سؤال هل تقبل الفهم ولا الحفظ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## LuckyPro (21 أغسطس 2006)

> *الأخ لاكي برو:
> لوسمحت ياأخي *
> 
> *المكان الذي ارد فيه معلقا لو سمحت لاتدخل لاترد فيه ولا تعلق عليه ابدا في أي شي إلا لما تغير الصورة . OK *


 
الاخ ماهر

المنتدى ليس اسمة منتدى ماهر


وما مشكلتك مع الصورة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وانت ماذا تقصد بالتوقيع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماهر (22 أغسطس 2006)

حبيبي لاكي برو:

الحمد لله يا راجل توك افتكرت ترد  ، عموما 


المنتدى امبارح كان اسمه منتدى الكنائس العربية بس لما دخلته تبارك الجميع بي وقرروا يسموه منتدى ماهر على اسمي عندك مانع.


ابقى خذ ايميلي واتصل بي ، علشان انا عاوز منك خدمه خاصة .

والاانت ما بتحبش تساعد اصدقاء المسيح .


وعارف بقى انا اققصد من التوقيع ايه ، زي ماتقصد انت من الصورة .
واقصدي بالمفتشر كده ان المسيح كان راقي وطيب ولاكي برو ليه مش...... وبس.



:t33:


----------



## My Rock (22 أغسطس 2006)

ماهر قال:


> من وجهة نظري في موضوع الوهية المسيح " بس ان شاء الله ما اطرد من الموقع" بعد هالكلمتين
> "


 
لا تخف عزيزي, ما دامك لم تخرج عن حدود الادب فلكالحق ان تعبر ان رأيك مهما كان



> بأن المسيح لا يمكن أن يكون اله لاوقنيم السماء وذلك لوجود الاب والذي هو اعظم من المسيح به.


 
اعتقد انك تجاهلت تساوي الاقانيم بحسب الكتاب المقدس... لو حاب افتح موضوع جديد لنناقش تساوي الاقانيم و وحدانيتهم



> والدليل على ان المسيح اقل شأنا من الاب هو شيء واحد


 
انا لا ارى اي دليل, اين دليل ان المسيح اقل شأنا من الاب؟ نص من الكتاب المقدس لو سمحت؟




> صلاة المسيح الدائمة للأب ، في حين لم يرد نص واحد على أن الاب
> صلى للمسيح او طلب بركته في امر .


 
شرحنا في فصول سابقة معنى صلاة المسيح و قصدها في تعليم التلاميذ, اعمل بحث صغير في المنتدى و حتلقى الجواب






> فكيف يكون سيد لاوقنيم السماء والاب للمسيح سيد.


 
لم اهم هذه الفقرة, يا ريت لو توضح


والمسيح





> اسرائلي التدين أي يؤمن فقط بيهوه ، كما كانت العذراء المباركة كذلك يهودية ويوسف ويوحنا المعمدان وزكريا( من رجال الدين اليهودي) المؤمنين بالرب آله اسرائيل الذي رفض ان يكون معه اله يعبد لأنه اله قوي وغيور ينتقم من هذه الخطيئة حتى الجيل الرابع .


 
المسيح هو يهوه ذاته وهو بقوله فمه الكريم حين قال انا هو





> فمن يأتي اذا التناقض من اقوال المسيح
> 
> فمرة هو" ..أنا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله "انجيل يوحنا


 
يا ريت لو تذكر النص الحرفي مع الشاهد و ليس نقل عن الذاكرة, منتظرك تنفذ الطلب هذا حتى اشرحلك المعنى




> ومرة يوكد بنوته وهذا طبيعي لانه اسرائيلي صرف من نسل داوود.
> لذا قال انا في الاب والاب فيني .ومعلوم ان الله اتخذ اسرائيل ابنا له وكذلك سائر ابناء اسرائيل وذراريهم بلا تميز فقط للمسيح .


 
كلام مغلوط, المسيح قال انا و الاب واحد, و لا ينطبق الكلام هذا على اي اسرائيلي اويهودي لا في العهد القديم و لا غيره




> أن كان يسوع ذهب فداء لي حتى لااعاقب يوم الدينونة فليه الامي وعذابي لازال مستمرا في هذه الدنيا .وكأنه لم نحظى ابدا بمخلص ؟!


 

المسيح لم يأتي لتكون لك حياة بدون الام و عذاب, فهو قال اننا سيكون لنا ضيق في هذا العالم, و هو كما وصفها بالطريق الضيق الوعر و الطريق الواسيع الفره

المسيح قدم لنا اغلى شئ و هو خلاصنا و حياتنا الابدية الغالية من دمع او الام

المسيح جاء و حمل خطاياك و لم يأتي لكي يضمن لك حياة هنيئة على الارض دون الابدية, فما فائدة لو عشت حياة هنيئة لمدة 60 او 70 سنة و تهلك في الابدية

المسيح اعطى فوق هذا كله, اعطاك حياة ابدية, حياة ابدية هنيئة


----------



## ماهر (23 أغسطس 2006)

والله  مب فاضي  ادخل  كل ساعة  في رد وبعدين انا عبرت عن وجهة نظري ورأي الشخصي وبس  من خلال قرآتي عن المسيحية ، 

واذا تبي ادلة قناعاتي بس مادري ايش بتسوي فيها فساختصرها كالتالي من خلال ذاكرتي لأنه ما يهمني اقنع احد بوجهة نظري هاذي اتروح ادور لها باحث مثلك يبي يتنافس معاك في جدال عقيم  يا تغلبه يا يغلبك مب من طبعي هاي السوالف.

الادلة مما اتذكر  ما تعجبك اذا خذ يا استاذي  طلبك:

"  قلت امضي للأب لأنه اعظم مني" يوحنا الاصحاح 14 (28)

37 انا عالم انكم ذرية ابراهيم.لكنكم تطلبون ان تقتلوني لان كلامي لا موضع له فيكم. [SIZE=-2]38[/SIZE] انا اتكلم بما رأيت عند ابي.وانتم تعملون ما رأيتم عند ابيكم.<A name=ver39> [SIZE=-2]39[/SIZE] اجابوا وقالوا له ابونا هو ابراهيم.قال لهم يسوع لو كنتم اولاد ابراهيم لكنتم تعملون اعمال ابراهيم.<A name=ver40>[SIZE=-2]40 ولكنكم الآن تطلبون ان تقتلوني وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله.هذا لم يعمله ابراهيم.[/SIZE]<A name=ver41> [SIZE=-2]41[/SIZE] انتم تعملون اعمال ابيكم.فقالوا له اننا لم نولد من زنا.لنا اب واحد وهو الله.<A name=ver42> [SIZE=-2]42[/SIZE] فقال لهم يسوع لو كان الله اباكم لكنتم تحبونني لاني خرجت من قبل الله وأتيت.لاني لم آت من نفسي بل ذاك ارسلني.
يوحنا الاصحاح: الثامن ( قص ولزق )

 [SIZE=-2]19[/SIZE] فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك. [SIZE=-2]20[/SIZE] لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله.وسيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم.
يوحنا الاصحاح الخامس ( قص ولزق)


[SIZE=-2]26[/SIZE] لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.

يوحنا الاصحاح الخامس (قص ولزق)

 وطبعاً ما اقدر افسر لك معنا الادلةا لأني مب مسيحي.

وفكرتي الي ما اوصلت لك هي ان الاب هو سيد للمسيح وعمرهم ما كانوا واحد الرب بس اعطى المسيح سلطة دينية باعتباره رسول.

وانا لازلت على قناعتي بان كل اسرائيلي هو ابن الرب البكر .

وما اقتنعت بردك على سبب استمرار المي الدنيوي .

وسبب القص والزق هو انني في دول لاتسمح بتداول  الكتاب المقدس  واكتفي بقرأته من على صفحات الانتر نت ، 

فلا تقعد اتسندر راسي يبوا الدليل بالنص انا مب فاضي انا بس قلت  وجهة نظري بصوت عالي ما عجبتك  افكاري انت حر .


:36_22_25: مويهر " المخلص للرب والمسيح للأبد "


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2006)

ماهر قال:


> والله مب فاضي ادخل كل ساعة في رد وبعدين انا عبرت عن وجهة نظري ورأي الشخصي وبس من خلال قرآتي عن المسيحية ،


 
رأيك تحتفظ به لنفسك و لا يحق لك ان تطرحه كأنه حقيقة يجب الالتزام بها

اذا كنت قليل الاستعياب لمعاني النصوص الكريمة فلا يحق لك ان تفسرها بما شئت و من ثم تقوم بأخذ تفسير كـنه المعمول به

يا ريت ما تكرر هه الحالة



الادلة مما اتذكر ما تعجبك اذا خذ يا استاذي طلبك:



> " قلت امضي للأب لأنه اعظم مني" يوحنا الاصحاح 14 (28)


 

*لأن أبي أعظم مني*" (28)، إذ صار إنسانًا وتنازل ليحقق خلاصنا، صار في تنازله كمن هو أقل من الآب في المجد حسب ناسوته. إن كانت مسرة الآب والابن أيضًا أن يتنازل الابن من أجل البشرية ليمجدهم، فيليق بالمؤمنين وهم يسمعون الابن أن يعتز بتنازله أن يفرحوا معه، لأن في هذا خلاصهم ومجدهم.
v​ واضح أنه صار إنسانًا بينما بقي هو اللَّه، فإن اللَّه انتحل إنسانًا، ولم يُمتص اللَّه في إنسانٍ. لذلك بالكمال، بمنطق مقبول أن يُقال إن المسيح كإنسانٍ هو أقل من الآب، وأن المسيح كإله مساوٍ للآب، مساوٍ للَّه (يو 30:10).​v​ أمور كثيرة قيلت في الكتاب المقدس تتحدث عنه في شكل اللَّه، وأمور كثيرة في شكل العبد. اقتبس اثنين من هذه كمثالين، واحد يخص كل منهما. فبحسب شكل اللَّه قال: "أنا والآب واحد" (يو 30:10)، وبحسب شكل العبد: "أبي أعظم مني".​*القديس أغسطينوس ​*v​ ما هو غير طبيعي إن كان ذاك الذي هو اللوغوس قد صار جسدًا (يو 1: 14) يعترف بأن أباه أعظم منه، إذ ظهر في المجد أقل من الملائكة، وفي الهيئة كإنسان؟ لأنك "جعلته أقل قليلاً من الملائكة" (مز 8: 5)... وأيضا: "ليس فيه شكل ولا جمال، شكله حقير، وأقل من شكل بني البشر (إش 53: 2، 3). هذا هو السبب لماذا هو أقل من الآب، فإن ذاك الذي أحبك احتمل الموت، وجعلك شريكًا في الحياة السماوية. 
*القديس باسيليوس الكبير*​*
*v​ بسبب تواضعه يقول هذه الكلمات، هذه التي يستخدمها خصومنا ضده بطريقة خبيثة.​v​ يقولون مكتوب: "*أبي أعظم مني*". أيضًا مكتوب: "لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً للَّه" (في 6:2). وأيضًا مكتوب أن اليهود أرادوا قتله، لأنه قال إنه ابن اللَّه معادلاً نفسه باللَّه (يو 18:5). مكتوب: "أنا والآب واحد" (يو 30:10). إنهم يقرأون نصًا واحدًا وليس نصوص كثيرة. إذن هل يمكن أن يكون أقل ومساوٍ في نفس الوقت لذات الطبيعة؟ لا، فإن عبارة تشير إلى لاهوته، وأخرى إلى ناسوته.​ 



> ولكنكم الآن تطلبون ان تقتلوني وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله.هذا لم يعمله ابراهيم


 
الذين يطلبون أن يقتلوه يطلبون أن يقتلوا إنسانًا، فإنهم إن قتلوه لا يُقتل الله (اللاهوت). وإذ أرادوا أن يقتلوه ولم يقتلوه تآمروا ضده كما ضد إنسانٍ، غير مدركين أن الذين يتآمرون ضده هو الله، إذ لا يمكن لأحد أن يود الاستمرار في التآمر ضده لو أنه اقتنع أن الذي يتآمر ضده هو الله.
v ربما يقتلون جسم الكلمة، فإنه من الواضح أنهم بعد لا يقدرون أن يفعلوا شيئًا. لهذا يلزمنا ألا نخاف من الذين يقتلون الجسم وبعد ذلك لا يقدرون أن يفعلوا شيئًا، ولا نخاف الذين يقتلون الجسم ولا يقدرون أن يقتلوا النفس التي للكلمة.
v ليت العبارة: "لا أحيا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ" (غلا ٢: ٢٠) تنطبق ليس على الذين جاءوا من بعده فقط بل وعلى الذين سبقوه. ألاحظ أيضًا في قول المخلص: "إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب، لكنه ليس إله أموات بل إله أحياء" (مت ٢٢: ٣٢)؛ ربما تعني أن إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب هم أحياء لأنهم هم أيضًا دفنوا مع المسيح وقاموا معه (١ كو ٢: ١٢؛ رو ٦: ٤). لكن ليس لم يحدث هذا بأية وسيلة في وقت دفن المسيح جسمانيًا ولا قيامته الجسمانية. هذه هي ملاحظتنا على العبارة: "هذا لم يعمله إبراهيم" (٤١).​*العلامة أوريجينوس​*v لم يكن إبراهيم قاتلاً. أقول هذا، أنا رب إبراهيم، وحين أقول هذا أقول الحق... أنا أعلم أنكم ذرية إبراهيم. إنه لم ينكر أصلهم، لكنه يدين أفعالهم.
v نحن نأتي من أممٍ أخرى، لكننا إذ نتمثل به نصير أبناء إبراهيم. اسمعوا الرسول: "وأما المواعيد فقيلت في إبراهيم وفي نسله. لا يقول وفي الأنسال كأنه عن كثيرين بل كأنه عن واحدٍ، وفي نسلك الذي هو المسيح... فإن كنتم للمسيح فأنتم إذًا نسل إبراهيم وحسب الموعد ورثة" (غلا ٣: ١٦، ٢٩). لقد صرنا نسل إبراهيم وجعلنا الله ورثة معه. لقد نزع الميراث عن السابقين، وتبنى اللاحقين. لقد قطع الأغصان الطبيعية الجافة عن شجرة الزيتون التي أصلها في البطاركة وطعَّم زيتونة البرية الوضيعة (رو ١١: ١٧).​*القديس أغسطينوس​*يعلق *القديس أغسطينوس *على هذه العبارة قائلاً بأن القديس يوحنا المعمدان كسر تشامخ اليهود القادمين إليه المعتزين بأنهم نسل إبراهيم دون الاقتداء به، موضحًا أن الله قادر أن يقيم من الحجارة أولادًا لإبراهيم (مت ٣: ٧-٩). [إن لم تحملوا ثمارًا تليق بالتوبة فلا تنتفخوا بمثل هذا النسب. فإن الله قادر أن يدينكم دون أن يحرم إبراهيم من الأبناء. فإن لديه طريق يقيم به أبناء لإبراهيم. الذين يتمثلون بإيمانه يصيرون أبناءه. "الله قادر أن يقيم من هذه الحجارة أبناء لإبراهيم" مثل هؤلاء هم نحن. كنا في آبائنا حجارة عندما عبدنا الحجارة كإله لنا. من هذه الحجارة خلق الله عائلة لإبراهيم].

​[SIZE=-2]





> [SIZE=-2]19[/SIZE] فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك. [SIZE=-2]20[/SIZE] لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله.وسيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم.
> يوحنا الاصحاح الخامس ( قص ولزق)


 
[/SIZE]اراك كغيرك تقوم بأقتطاف النصوص, فالنص الكامل كالتالي:

19فقالَ لهُم يَسوعُ: »الحقَّ الحقَّ أقولُ لكُم: لا يَقدِرُ الابنُ أنْ يَعمَلَ شَيئًا مِنْ عِندِهِ، بل يَعمَلُ ما رأى الآبَ يَعمَلُهُ. فما يَعمَلُهُ الآبُ يَعمَلُ مِثلَهُ الابنُ. 20فالآبُ يُحبُّ الابنَ ويُريهِ كُلَ ما يَعمَلُ، وسَيُريهِ ما هوَ أعظمُ، فتَتَعجَّبونَ 21فكما يُقيمُ الآبُ الموتى ويُحْيـيهم، كذلِكَ الابنُ يُحيِــي مَنْ يَشاءُ. 22والآبُ لا يَدينُ بِنَفسِهِ أحدًا لأنَّهُ جعَلَ الدَّينونَةَ كُلَّها لِلابنِ، 

في حديثه دومًا يؤكد حقيقتين: وحدانية اللَّه، وأنه واحد مع الآب ومساوٍ له.
إذ أراد اليهود أن يقتلوه ليس فقط لأنه كسر السبت بل وقال أيضًا أن اللَّه أبوه، معادلاً نفسه باللَّه (18). لم يكن رد الفعل أنه قال: "لماذا تريدون قتلي، إني لست معادلاً لأبي". لو كان السيد المسيح أقل من اللَّه من جهة اللاهوت لالتزم بتوضيح ذلك. لكنه أوضح أنه لا تناقض بينه وبين الآب، لأن ما يفعله الآب إنما يفعله بالابن الذي هو قوة اللَّه وحكمته. "كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" (يو 1: 2). يقول أن ما يرى الآب هو يفعله؛ ماذا يعني أن ما يرى الآب هو فاعله؟ هل ينظر ما فعله الآب فيكرر ذات الفعل؟ مستحيل! لكن إذ يقوما بذات العمل، فهو واحد مع أبيه في الإرادة، لذلك يتمم الفعل الإلهي الذي حسب مسرة أبيه. وفي نفس الوقت حسب مسرته هو. لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته بسبب الوحدة التي لا تنفصم مع الآب، ولا يفعل الآب شيئًا دون الابن بسبب الوحدة اللانهائية، لأن الابن هو قوة الله وحكمة الله وكلمة الله.
يقدر الكائن المخلوق أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته، إذ يستطيع أن يخطئ الأمر الذي لن يقدر الله أن يفعله لأنه قدوس بلا خطية. أما الابن فلن يقدر أن يفعل إلاَّ ما يرى الآب فاعله. كأنه يقول لهم إن اتهمتموني بكسر السبت، فأنا لا أفعل شيئًا إلاَّ ما أرى الآب فاعله، فهل تحسبونه كاسرًا السبت؟!
ركز في مقاله أنه واهب الحياة الأبدية حسبما يشاء (21)، وأن كلماته تهب حياة أبدية (24)، صوته يقيم الأموات (25-26)، وإن الساعة قادمة ليهب حياة لمن في القبور (28-29). 
v يُظهر الآب له ما سيفعله لكي ما يُفعل بالابن.
v إذن ما نحن نوضحه أيها المحبوبون، الأمر الذي نسأله، كيف يرى الكلمة؟ 
كيف يُرى الآب بواسطة الكلمة؟ 
وما هو الذي يراه الكلمة؟ 
لست أتجاسر هكذا ولا أتهور فأعدكم إنني أشرح هذا لنفسي أو لكم. إنني أقدر قياسكم وأعرف قياسي... 
لقد عني بذلك ألا نفهم بأن الآب يفعل بعض الأعمال التي يراها الابن، والابن يفعل أعمالاً أخرى بعد أن يرى ما فاعله الآب. وإنما كلا من الآب والابن يفعلان ذات الأعمال... 
فإن كان الابن يفعل ذات أعمال الآب، وإن كان الآب يفعل ما يفعله بالابن، فالآب لا يفعل شيئًا والابن شيئًا آخر، إنما أعمال الآب والابن هي واحدة بعينها...
أقدم لكم مثالاً الذي أظن أنه ليس بصعبٍ عليكم، عندما نكتب خطابات تُشكل أولاً بقلوبنا وبعد ذلك بأيدينا... القلب واليد يقومان بعمل الخطابات. أتظنون أن القلب يشكل خطابات والأيدي خطابات أخرى؟ ذات الخطابات تفعلها القلب عقليًا واليد تشكلها ماديًا. 
انظروا كيف أن ذات الأمور تتم ولكن ليس بنفس الطريقة. لذلك لم يكن كافيًا للرب أن يقول: "مهما عمل الآب فهذا يعمله الابن أيضًا"، لكن كان لازمًا أن يضيف: "*وبنفس الكيفية*"... 
إن كان يفعل هذه الأمور بذات الكيفية، إذن فليتيقظوا، وليتحطم اليهود، وليؤمن المسيحي، وليقتنع المبتدع، فإن الابن مساوي للآب.​*القديس أغسطينوس​*v إن سألت: فما معنى قول المسيح "*لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا*"؟ أجبتك: معناه أنه لا يقدر أن يعمل عملاً مضادًا لأبيه ولا غريبًا عنه. وهذا قول يوضح معادلته لأبيه واتفاقه معه كثيرًا جدًا. 
قول المسيح: "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل" كأنه يقول: "إنه ممتنع عليّ وغير ممكن أن أعمل عملاً مضادًا". وقوله: "*لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*" بهذا القول أوضح مشابهته التامة لأبيه.
v ماذا يعني: *لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا؟* إنه لا يقدر أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا في مضادة للآب، ليس شيء مغايرًا، ليس شيء غريبًا، مما يظهر بالأكثر المساواة والاتفاق التام. 
لماذا لم يقل: "لا يعمل شيئًا مضادًا" عوض قوله: "لا يقدر أن يعمل"؟ وذلك لكي يثبت عدم التغير والمساواة الدقيقة، فإن هذا القول لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته العظيمة... وذلك كالقول: "يستحيل على الله أن يخطئ"، لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته التي لا يُنطق بها... 
هكذا المعنى هنا هو أنه قادر، أي مستحيل أن يفعل شيئًا مضادًا للآب.​*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*v ليس للابن ولا للروح شيء من ذاتهما، لأن الثالوث لا يتحدث عن أمرٍ خارج عن ذاته... لا يظن أحد أنه يوجد أي اختلاف في العمل سواء من جهة الزمن أو التدبير بين الآب والابن، بل يؤمن في وحدة ذات العملية.
v تكمن الحرية (للثالوث القدوس) لا في وجود اختلافات بل في وحدة الإرادة.
v لقد حقَّ للابن وثبّت مساواته للآب، مساواة حقيقية، مستبعدًا كل اختلاف في اللاهوت.​*القديس أمبروسيوس ​*v 
صنع المسيح كل الأشياء...، لا بمعنى أن الآب تنقصه قوة لخلق أعماله، إنما لأنه أراد أن يحكم الابن على أعماله فأعطاه اللَّه رسم الأمور المخلوقة. إذ يقول الابن مكرمًا أبيه: "*لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل شيئًا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل. لأنه مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*" (يو 19:5). وأيضًا: "أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا اعمل". فلا يوجد تعارض في العمل، إذ يقول الرب في الأناجيل: "كل ما هو لي فهو لك. وما هو لك فهو لي" (يو 10:17). 
هذا نتعلمه بالتأكيد من العهدين القديم والجديد، لأن الذي قال: "نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا" (تك 26:1) بالتأكيد تكلم مع اقنوم معه. وأوضح من هذا كلمات المرتل: "هو قال فكانت. وهو أمر فخلقت" (مز 5:148). فكما لو أن الآب أمر وتكلم، والابن صنع كل شيء كأمر الآب.​*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي​*(يحذرنا *القديس أغسطينوس* من التفسير المادي)
v إنه لم يقل: "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئا من ذاته إلاَّ ما يسمع الآب يأمر به" بل يقول:* "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا، إلا ما ينظر الاب يعمل". *أنظر هل تفهم هذا هكذا: الآب يفعل شيئًا، والابن يصغي ليري ماذا يفعل هو أيضًا، وأنه يفعل شيئا آخر مثلما يفعل الآب. 
ما يفعله الآب بمن يفعل هذا؟ إن لم يكن بالابن، إن لم بالكلمة، فإنك تجدف ضد الإنجيل، "لأن كل شئ به كان" (يو ١: ٣). 
إذن ما يفعله الآب إنما يفعله بالكلمة. فإن كان بالكلمة يفعل هذا إنما يفعله بالابن. فمن هو هذا الآخر الذي يصغي ليفعل شيئًا يرى الآب فاعله؟
v الآب لا يفعل أشياء والابن أشياء أخرى، فإن كل الأشياء التي يفعلها الآب إنما يصنعها بالابن. الابن أقام لعازر، ألم يقمه الآب؟ الابن أعطى النظر للأعمى، ألم يهبه الآب البصر؟ يعمل الآب بالابن في الروح القدس. إنه الثالوث، لكن *عمل الثالوث هو واحد، العظمة واحدة، الأزلية واحدة، الأبدية واحدة، والأعمال واحدة.* لم يخلق الآب بعض الناس والابن آخرين والروح القدس آخرين. خلق الآب والابن والروح القدس إنسانًا واحدًا بعينه... ​*القديس أغسطينوس​*v من ينسب ضعفًا للابن ينسبه للآب أيضًا. يحمل الراعي كل القطيع وليس فقط هذا أو ذاك الجزء منه... الكتاب المقدس يعد بفيض من النعمة، لكننا نحن نقر بندرتها.​*القديس جيروم ​*v لماذا كُتب: "الابن يعمل نفس الأشياء" وليس "مثل هذه الأشياء" إلا لكي تحكموا أن في الابن وحدة في ذات أعمال الآب، وليس تقليدًا لما يفعله الآب؟...
ماذا نفهم بالقول "ما يراه"؟ 
هل الابن في حاجة إلى أعين جسدية؟ لا، فإن أكد الأريوسيون هذا عن الابن، فالآب إذن في حاجة إلى أعمال جسدية حتى يراها الابن لكي يفعلها. 
إذن ماذا يعني: "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته"؟... هل يوجد شيء مستحيل على قوة اللَّه وحكمته؟ ليُدرك هؤلاء أن هذين هما لقبان لابن اللَّه، الذي قدرته بلا شك ليست عطية ينالها من آخر، ولكن كما أنه هو الحياة ولا يعتمد على آخر ليهبه الحياة بل هو الذي يحيي الآخرين، لأنه هو الحياة، هكذا هو الكلمة (1 كو 24:1) ليس ككائنٍ جاهل يطلب الحكمة، بل يجعل الآخرين حكماء من مخازنه. وهكذا هو القوة ليس كمن ينالها خلال ضعف يحتاج إلى مزيد من القوة، بل يهب القوة للأقوياء.​ 
[SIZE=-2]





> [SIZE=-2]26[/SIZE] لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.


 

يتحدث ربنا يسوع هنا بكونه المسيا الذي يخلص العالم ويهبه الحياة.
v "أ*ُعطي*" بسبب الوحدة معه. أُعطي لا لكي تؤخذ منه، بل لكي يتمجد في الابن. لقد أُعطى لا لكي يقوم الآب بحراستها، بل لكي تكون ملكًا للابن.
v لا تظن أنها هبة مجانية للنعمة، إذ هي سرّ ميلاده. إذ لا يوجد أي اختلاف في الحياة بين الآب والابن، كيف يمكنك أن تظن أن الآب وحده له الخلود وليس للابن؟​*القديس أمبروسيوس ​*v 
أنظر، أنت تقول وتعترف أن الآب يعطى الحياة للابن لكي تكون له الحياة في ذاته، وذلك كما أن الآب له الحياة في ذاته، فلا يكون الآب في حاجة والابن أيضًا ليس في حاجة. كما أن الآب هو الحياة هكذا الابن هو الحياة، *وكلاهما يتحدان في حياة واحدة وليس حياتين*، لماذا يُقال أن الآب يعطي الحياة للابن؟ ليس كما لو كان الابن بدون حياة ونال الحياة، لأنه لو كان الأمر هكذا لما كانت له الحياة في ذاته.
v ماذا إذن قوله "*أعطي الابن أن تكون له حياة في ذاته*"؟ أقول باختصار أنه ولد الابن... كأنه يقول: "الآب الذي هو الحياة في ذاته قد ولد الابن الذي هو الحياة في ذاته. يمكن فهم كلمة "أعطي" _dedit_ بمعنى "ولد" _genuit_.
v ماذا يعني له الحياة في ذاته؟ لا يحتاج إلى الحياة من آخر، بل هو نفسه فيض من الحياة، منه ينال الغير - الذين يؤمنون به - الحياة... لقد أُعطي أن تكون له الحياة في ذاته، لمن أعطي؟ لكلمته، لذاك الذي هو "في البدء كان الكلمة، وكان الكلمة عند اللَّه".​*القديس أغسطينوس​*v ألا ترون أن هذا يعلن عن الشبه الكامل إلا في نقطة واحدة، هي أن الواحد هو أب والآخر هو ابن؟ فإن تعبير "*أعطي*" لمجرد إبراز هذا التمايز أما البقية كلها فمتساوية ومتشابهة تماما. واضح إن الابن يفعل كل شيء بسلطان وقوة مثل الآب، وأنه لا يستمد القوة من مصدر آخر، إذ له الحياة في ذاته مثلما للآب.​[/SIZE] 


> وطبعاً ما اقدر افسر لك معنا الادلةا لأني مب مسيحي.


 
عليك نور, يبقى ما تجي و تفر بكيف و تقول المسيح اقل شأنا من الاب




> وسبب القص والزق هو انني في دول لاتسمح بتداول الكتاب المقدس واكتفي بقرأته من على صفحات الانتر نت ،


 
عارفين هذا الشئ, لانهم يخشون الحق و يخافون لو دخل الكتاب المقدس حينها المسلمين سيتنصرون بالجملة




> فلا تقعد اتسندر راسي يبوا الدليل بالنص انا مب فاضي انا بس قلت وجهة نظري بصوت عالي ما عجبتك افكاري انت حر .


 
انت في منتدى محترم الذي تقوله يجب ان يكون مدعم بأدلة فلا يحق لك ان تقول ما تشاء بدول دليل او برهان و اذا حضرتك مشغول و ما عندك وقت يبقى تحترم نفسك و تخلي نفسك على جنب من الحوارات


سلام و نعمة


----------



## ماهر (24 أغسطس 2006)

ما شاء الله حريف والله يا روك ما خليت نقطة الا وجبت عليها دليل 

عيل باوخر عن سالفة التعليق بسبتك .


وكاني على جنب ، تامر بشي غير عمي العود " الزعيم ":t33:


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (5 سبتمبر 2006)

> عارفين هذا الشئ, لانهم يخشون الحق و يخافون لو دخل الكتاب المقدس حينها المسلمين سيتنصرون بالجملة



هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا تعليق سوى :yahoo: 

نعود لأساس الموضوع مرة أخرى والذي أنتظر فيه الأخ نيومان لإكمال الحوار
وهو أننا اتفقنا على أن يأتيني بدليل واحد فقط ... واحد فقط من الكتاب المقدس يقول فيه عن نفسه ما يثبت أنه إله 

وقد أتاني فعلا بدليل واحد وقمت بالرد عليه لتفنيده ولكن المنتدى انقطع بعدها لمدة طويلة وانقطع معه الأخ نيومان

فهل أجد من يكمل معي الحوار على هذا المنوال؟؟؟

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا اكمل معك يا عزيزي*


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*



انا اكمل معك يا عزيزي

أنقر للتوسيع...



شكرا لك 
إذن فلتأتيني بأول دليل يثبت ألوهية المسيح لنناقشه معا
ولكن لاحظ لا نريد تشتيت نردي دليلا واحدا نناقشه معا ثم ندخل للدليل الآخر

تحياتي*


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
وهو كذلك و لنبدأ:

يوحنا الاصحاح 5 و العدد 18

فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه . لانه لم ينقض
السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله

نشوف ردك...


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخ ماي روك



> يوحنا الاصحاح 5 و العدد 18
> 
> فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه . لانه لم ينقض
> السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله
> ...




شكرا لك على تلك البداية السريعة
ولكن ألا تلاحظ معي أن هذا كلام اليهود عنه وليس كلامه هو نفسه
لا يمكن تصديق كلام اليهود عن السيد المسيح لسبب بسيط جدا
وهو أن اليهود منذ أن ولد السيد المسيح ومنذ أن أخبرهم عن نفسه وعن إرسال الله له وهم يتصيدون الفرص لقتله 
يحاولون جاهدين أن يبحثوا عن أي سبب لقتله
فما المانع أن يدعو بالكذب أنه قال عن نفسه أنه الله حتى يجدوا الزريعة الكافية لقتله

أريد منك دليلا من أقوال المسي نفسه حينما يتكلم عن نفسه 

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:


> ولكن ألا تلاحظ معي أن هذا كلام اليهود عنه وليس كلامه هو نفسه
> لا يمكن تصديق كلام اليهود عن السيد المسيح لسبب بسيط جدا


 

لا يا عزيزي العب غيرها

هذا ليس رأي اليهود في المسيح له كل المجد

هذا كلام السيد المسيح عن نفسه فأقرئ بتمعن ما ينقله النص:

قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله





> وهو أن اليهود منذ أن ولد السيد المسيح ومنذ أن أخبرهم عن نفسه وعن إرسال الله له وهم يتصيدون الفرص لقتله
> يحاولون جاهدين أن يبحثوا عن أي سبب لقتله
> فما المانع أن يدعو بالكذب أنه قال عن نفسه أنه الله حتى يجدوا الزريعة الكافية لقتله





كلام غير صحيح ويفتقر الى الدلائل

اليهود لم يطلبوا قتل المسيح منذ ولادته و اليهود لم تكن لهم عداوة مع المسيح الا بعد ان عادل نفسه بالله كما هو موضح بالنص


يا ريت لما ترد مرة ثانية تدعم ردودك بالادلة!!!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


> لا يا عزيزي العب غيرها
> 
> هذا ليس رأي اليهود في المسيح له كل المجد
> 
> ...



يا سيدي ولا لعب ولا حاجة 

سيبك من الموضوع دا خالص
هم يقولون أنه قال ...........
أين هي تلك الجملة التي قالها عن نفسه فجعلتهم يقولون عنه ذلك؟؟

كويس كدة

منتظر


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يا سيدي ولا لعب ولا حاجة
> 
> ...


 
اضحكتني يا رجل من ركاكة حجتك,,, لانك ترفض فقط و كأن الموضوع هو للرفض فقط

أين مكتوب ان اليهود قالوا هذا الكلام عنه؟؟؟؟؟

اليهود ارادوا قتله لانه قال انه ابن الله و عادل نفسه بالله!!!


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (5 سبتمبر 2006)

> اضحكتني يا رجل من ركاكة حجتك,,, لانك ترفض فقط و كأن الموضوع هو للرفض فقط


والله أنت فعلا مثير للشفقة

أريد دليل على ألوهية المسيح تقول الدليل قالولوا

يواضح أنك تدخل الموضوع دون قراءة عنوانه 
عنوان الموضوع هو "هل قال المسيح"
فالمطلوب يا أستاذ هو أدلة من أقوال المسيح نفسه
وليس أقوال اليهود

ثم أنا سألتك اليهود قالوا أنه قال.....
هات ما قاله هذا من الكتاب المقدس والذي جعلهم اعتبروه يعادل نفسه بالله

هل أنت عاجز عن الإتيان بأقواله التي جعلتهم يقولون ذلك؟؟؟

تحياتي


----------



## استفانوس (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*اخي دعك من كل ما تسمعه 
ابحث فكر سوف تصل الى نتائج ان نزعت عنك فطرتك 
ان طلبت من الله بصدق فهو قادر بان ينتشل كل افكار شيطانية من قلبك وفكرك
ولاداعي للتعصب*الامر يهمك انت شخصيا


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*



اخي دعك من كل ما تسمعه 
ابحث فكر سوف تصل الى نتائج ان نزعت عنك فطرتك 
ان طلبت من الله بصدق فهو قادر بان ينتشل كل افكار شيطانية من قلبك وفكرك
ولاداعي للتعصبالامر يهمك انت شخصيا

أنقر للتوسيع...

من فضلك حافظ على كلامك
أي أفكار شيطانية تلك التي تقصدها؟؟؟

تقول لي ابحث .. وماذا تجدني أفعل الآن ؟؟؟
هل تتخيل أنني دخلت هنا للتهريج والدردشة وتجاذب أطراف الحديث؟؟؟
إذا كان البعض يفعل ذلك فتأكد أنني لست منهم
لك أن تعلم أنني ولله الحمد في وضع اجتماعي مرموق و أوقاتي تقدر بثمن ولكن أنا أعلم جيدا أن البحث عن الحقيقة أغلى بكثير من أي ثمن مادي

وأخيرا عزيزي فريد إذا كانت نصائحك ستحتمل المزيد من التجريح فاسمحلي "احتفظ بها لنفسك"

تحياتي*


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:


> أريد دليل على ألوهية المسيح تقول الدليل قالولوا




لا اله الا المسيح...

ياخي لا تفهم ما تقرأ ام تتعمد التصنع بذلك؟

اين مكتوب الدليل قالولوا؟

النص لا يقول ان اليهود قال كلام عن المسيح النص يقول ان اليهود ارادوا قتله و الوحي المقدس يكمل معللا ذلك لانه قال انه ابن الله معادلا نفسه بالله

و لنقرأن من جديد:

فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه . لانه لم ينقض
السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله


نرى ان اليهود ارادوا قتله و لم يقولوا اي كلام بالسيد المسيح هو الذي قال

المسيح هو الذي قال الكلام هذا و ليس اليهود

كفاك تهربا يا عزيزي


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (5 سبتمبر 2006)

:a82: 
أنت أغرب مسيحي ناقشته حول هذا الموضوع

ومع ذلك فلنناقش هذا الدليل الضعيف الذي اخترته أنت


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:


> :a82:
> أنت أغرب مسيحي ناقشته حول هذا الموضوع
> 
> ومع ذلك فلنناقش هذا الدليل الضعيف الذي اخترته أنت


 
*مهلا, انت طلبت عدم خبط الدلائل و عدم اللجوء الى نصوص اخر و نأخذ دليل دليل فلماذا الهروب الى نصوص اخرى؟*

*خلينا في نص يوحنا 5  : 18 رجاءا*

*و بلاش هروب*


----------



## ma7aba (5 سبتمبر 2006)

> أولا:
> النص يعتمد في الأساس على أن بنوة المسيح لله تعتبر في حد ذاتها هي معادلة للمسيح بالله
> وهذا قطعا غير منطقي بأدلة من الكتاب المقدس نفسه
> 
> ...


سلام رب مجد للجميع 
المشكلة ياأخي هي انكم تأخذون الشبهة من مواقع اسلامية وتأخذون الرد عليها الرد الضعيف من مواقع إسلامية دون ان تشاهدوا النص الأصلي ماذا يقول وتفهمون كلامه 
أخي سأقدم لك التوضيح الكامل لماذا اليهود يريدون قتله من البداية وكيف تضاعف هذا الشعور

نقرأ من يوحنا 5:5 

5 وكان هناك انسان به مرض منذ ثمان وثلاثين سنة.
6 هذا رآه يسوع مضطجعا وعلم ان له زمانا كثيرا فقال له اتريد ان تبرأ.
7 اجابه المريض يا سيد ليس لي انسان يلقيني في البركة متى تحرك الماء.بل بينما انا آت ينزل قدامي آخر.
8 قال له يسوع قم.احمل سريرك وامش.
9 فحالا برئ الانسان وحمل سريره ومشى.وكان في ذلك اليوم سبت10 فقال اليهود للذي شفي انه سبت.لا يحلّ لك ان تحمل سريرك.
11 اجابهم ان الذي ابرأني هو قال لي احمل سريرك وامش.
12 فسألوه من هو الانسان الذي قال لك احمل سريرك وامش.
13 اما الذي شفي فلم يكن يعلم من هو.لان يسوع اعتزل.اذ كان في الموضع جمع.
14 بعد ذلك وجده يسوع في الهيكل وقال له ها انت قد برئت.فلا تخطئ ايضا لئلا يكون لك اشرّ.
15 فمضى الانسان واخبر اليهود ان يسوع هو الذي ابرأه.
16 ولهذا كان اليهود يطردون يسوع ويطلبون ان يقتلوه لانه عمل هذا في سبت.
17. فاجابهم يسوع ابي يعمل حتى الآن وانا اعمل.
18 فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله
19 فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.
20 لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله.وسيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم.
21 لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء.
22 لان الآب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن.
23 لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب.من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله
24 الحق الحق اقول لكم ان من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي ارسلني فله حياة ابدية ولا يأتي الى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياة.
25 الحق الحق اقول لكم انه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الاموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون.
26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.
27 واعطاه سلطانا ان يدين ايضا لانه ابن الانسان.


نكتشف من النص السابق أن المسيح خالف الشريعة القديمة واعطى الشفاء في يوم السب وهذا يدل على انه يعطي تشريعاً جديداً وأنه ليس إنسان لأن الله هو الوحيد الذي يعمل في يوم السبت أما الإنسان في ذلك الوقت المؤمن بالله ممنوع من أداء أي عمل فبالتالي المسيح عندما قام بعمل يوم السبت ساوا نفسه بالله الوحيد الذي يقوم بعمل يوم السبت 
وهذا ماتأكد بطلب اليهود له قبل ان يقول لهم انه هو اله جهاراً بقوله ابي يعمل وانا اعمل
وفي النص ايضاً تفريق بين اللآهوت والناسوت فهو يقول
فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.
وهذا ناسوت واضح ولكن يعطينا الآهوت فوراً بقوله

لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.

لان الآب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن


معروف أن الديان هو الله
لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء
وليس من يسمح له الله ان يحييه وهذا يدل على ان الأبن بالروح وليس الجسد الناسوتي هو من يحيي الأموات


> ثانيا:
> انظر ماذا حدث في المواجهة المباشرة بين السيد المسيح واليهود
> 
> Joh 10:32 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»
> ...


تعال فع لنرى الحقيقة كاملة ولنرى كيف توقف كلامك وتجتز الحقيقة لكي تحاول يائسا أن تخفيها



Jn:10:24:
24 فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له الى متى تعلّق انفسنا.ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا. (SVD)
Jn:10:25:
25 اجابهم يسوع اني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون.الاعمال التي انا اعملها باسم ابي هي تشهد لي. (SVD)
Jn:10:26:
26 ولكنكم لستم تؤمنون لانكم لستم من خرافي كما قلت لكم. (SVD)
Jn:10:27:
27 خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني. (SVD)
Jn:10:28:
28 وانا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الابد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي. (SVD)
Jn:10:29:
29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي. (SVD)
هذه الآية تدل وبشكل لا يقبل أي نقاش أن يده ويد اباه واحدة وإن احببت التفسير الكنسي جاهز لجلبه إن لم تكتفي بالنص الواضح

Jn:10
30 انا والآب واحد (SVD)
Jn:10:31:
31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه. (SVD)
Joh 10:32 
فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»
Jn:10:33:
33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها. (SVD)
بناء على ماذا قامت هذه الجملة بناء على مساواته يده بيد اباه واعطائه هو الحياة الأبدية لمن آمن به بصدق
Joh 10:34 
أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 
Joh 10:35 
إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ 

Jn:10:36:
36 فالذي قدسه الآب وارسله الى العالم أتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله. (SVD)

Jn:10:38:
38 ولكن ان كنت اعمل فان لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالاعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا ان الآب فيّ وانا فيه (SVD)





> هم قالوها صراحة "نحن أبناء الله"
> فهل هم أيضا كلهم آلهة؟؟؟


النقطة الثالثة سوف اجيبك عنها بالتفصيل ولكن بعد ان تعطيني رايك بالتزوير الذي حاولتم فعله بإيراد آيات ناقصة


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاخ محبة*

*الاخ اسلام محبة مزنوق في النص الي جبته ليه و بيهرب الى نصوص اخرى فياريت تفوت عليه الفرصة و تخليه يلتزم بالنص في يوحنا 5 و العدد 18*


----------



## ma7aba (5 سبتمبر 2006)

> الاخ محبة
> 
> الاخ اسلام محبة مزنوق في النص الي جبته ليه و بيهرب الى نصوص اخرى فياريت تفوت عليه الفرصة و تخليه يلتزم بالنص في يوحنا 5 و العدد 18


أنا اسف بس كتبت جوابي انا قبل ماتعدل انت الزائد بالإجابة  ولكن اطلب من الأخ الإجابة على الشطر الأول من اجابتي ثم عندما نختمها ننتقل للجنب الثاني ثم الجنب الثالث


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*وهو كذلك الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبي*


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*



مهلا, انت طلبت عدم خبط الدلائل و عدم اللجوء الى نصوص اخر و نأخذ دليل دليل فلماذا الهروب الى نصوص اخرى؟

خلينا في نص يوحنا 5 : 18 رجاءا

و بلاش هروب

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حذفت باقي مشاركتي وتعلقت بقشة للهروب؟؟؟

يا أستاذ أنا طلبت دليل واحد فقط ولم أطلب آية واحدة 

أنت أتيت بدليل والمطلوب هو نقده من ما في الكتاب المقدس من أدلة 

ما المطلوب إذن ؟؟؟ أنت أتيت بآية وأنا أقول آمين على هذه الآية؟؟؟
ما طبيعة النقد الذي تريده بالضبط؟؟؟

لماذا تدخل في هذه الحوارات ما دمت لا تملك العلم الكافي للحوار؟؟؟

بالنسبة للأخ محبة يسعدني جدا الحوار معك ولكن لنحسم القضية أولا مع ماي روك

تحياتي*


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه
> 
> حذفت باقي مشاركتي وتعلقت بقشة للهروب؟؟؟
> 
> ...


مع احترامي لك ولكن كلامك حجة عليك فأنت تناقش بنقطة لماذا تنتقل لنقطة اخرى دون الفراغ منها وعلى كل حال انا اجبتك على اول نقطتين وعندما يصلني الجواب عليك منهما ونحسم موضوعهما ننتقل للنقطة الثالثة
سلام


----------



## My Rock (6 سبتمبر 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حذفت باقي مشاركتي وتعلقت بقشة للهروب؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


 
الم تطلب منى ان أتي بدليل لناقشه و لا اتي اكثر من نص لكي لا نشتت الموضوع و لا نسيت؟

اذا نسيت اقتبس من كلامك:


*



شكرا لك 
إذن فلتأتيني بأول دليل يثبت ألوهية المسيح لنناقشه معا
ولكن لاحظ لا نريد تشتيت نردي دليلا واحدا نناقشه معا ثم ندخل للدليل الآخر

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*و انا أتيت بأول دليل و لم ننتهي منه بعد, فلماذا تتهرب لنصوص اخرى؟ الا يجدر بنا انهاء الدليل الاول اولا؟*

*و لنعيد الدليل الاول:*

يوحنا الاصحاح 5 و العدد 18

فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه . لانه لم ينقض
السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *و انا أتيت بأول دليل و لم ننتهي منه بعد, فلماذا تتهرب لنصوص اخرى؟ الا يجدر بنا انهاء الدليل الاول اولا؟*
> 
> *و لنعيد الدليل الاول:*
> 
> ...


 
في حدا بيكمل يا جماعة؟


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين

أولا أعتذر عن الغياب الطويل والذي لم ينتهي بعد و ذلك لأنني مشغول في بعض الأعمال الهامة التي لا يمكن تأجيلها والتي تحتاج مني لوقت طويل من التفرغ

لذلك فأنا الآن مشارك على حسب ما تتيحه لي ظروف عملي من الوقت

وأشكر كل من انتظرني وينتظرني

الأخ ماي روك

أسألك سؤال لو سمحت أجب عليه من فضلك
هل تعودتم على التحريف فأصبح أمر ثابت في جميع نواحي الحياة عندكم؟؟؟
أم أنك لم تدرك الفارق حتى الآن؟؟؟
أرجو منك الاجابة
وإليك التوضيح

*



مهلا, انت طلبت عدم خبط الدلائل و عدم اللجوء الى نصوص اخر و نأخذ دليل دليل فلماذا الهروب الى نصوص اخرى؟

خلينا في نص يوحنا 5 : 18 رجاءا

و بلاش هروب

أنقر للتوسيع...


* 


> الم تطلب منى ان أتي بدليل لناقشه و لا اتي اكثر من نص لكي لا نشتت الموضوع و لا نسيت؟
> 
> اذا نسيت اقتبس من كلامك:




*



و انا أتيت بأول دليل و لم ننتهي منه بعد, فلماذا تتهرب لنصوص اخرى؟ الا يجدر بنا انهاء الدليل الاول اولا؟



أنقر للتوسيع...


ما رأيك في الموضوع مع التلوين والتحجيم الجديد؟؟؟؟
هل ما زلت مصّر يا ماي روك على التلوي ولي أعناق الكلام حتى تهرب؟؟؟
أم أنك ما زلت لم تدرك الفارق بعد؟؟
الفارق يا مشرف المنتدى أنني أطالب المحاور أن يناقشني حول دليل واحد فقط ولم أطلب أبدا أن تأتي بنص واحد فقط 
فالفارق واضح بين كلمة نص وبين كلمة دليل
وأتحداك أنت أو محبة أو غيركم أن يأتي لي من كلامي أنني طالبت بنص واحد
فمن الممكن أن تأتي لي بألاف النصوص التي تتحدث كلها حول دليل واحد فقط
دليل واحد فقط ... دليل واحد فقط يدور حوله 100 نص
وأنا حينما أتيت لك بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس أتيت بنصوص كلها تدور في فلك الدليل الذي بصدد المناقشة الآن ولم أخرج أبدا عن الدليل المقصود
الخلاصة يا زملائي أننا بصدد مناقشة دليل ولسنا بصدد مناقشة نص

ما رأيك يا سيد محبة هل ما زلت مصّر على المواربة لصديقك أم ستقول كلمة الحق؟؟

إقرأوا يا قراء وتفرجوا على التحريف والتهريج

غبت لمدة 10 ولم أجد غير الهروب والركاكة حيث وجدت في الموقع حينما دخلت 






آخر تواجد لك: 09-07-2006 في 12:37 AM 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ومع ذلك لم أجد ما هو جديد

لم أجد سوى الهروب والتهرب والتخفي ولي أعناق الحديث 
ألا يوجد هنا باحثين عن الحق...؟؟
هل تدخلون في الحوار وكأنه معركة كلامية يجب أن أنتصر فيها بكل السبل المشروعة والغير المشروعة؟؟ 

كفى هروبا وتهربا وكونوا صريحين مع أنفسكم وناقشوا بأمانة
لا أقول أنني على الحق وأنتم على الباطل ولا أقول العكس
ولكن أقول ناقشوا بصدق وبموضوعية فنحن لسنا هنا لينتصر بعضنا على بعض في النقاش  ولكن لنبحث عن الحق

تحياتي*


----------



## My Rock (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*كل كلامك خراج عن صلب الموضوع و اعيد من جديد ان المسيح قال انه ابن الله و عادل نفسه بالله بحسب قوله و لذلك اراد اليهود قتله*

*يوحنا الاصحاح 5 و العدد 18

فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه . لانه لم ينقض
السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله*

* 


*


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*



كل كلامك خراج عن صلب الموضوع و اعيد من جديد ان المسيح قال انه ابن الله و عادل نفسه بالله بحسب قوله و لذلك اراد اليهود قتله

يوحنا الاصحاح 5 و العدد 18

فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه . لانه لم ينقض
السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا ماي روك*
*كن أمينا مع نفسك ومع دينك*
*أما زلت مصر على الهروب؟؟*
*مشرف المنتدى وزعيم المنتدى يهرب بطريقة ساذجة جدا تم فضحها في مشاركتي السابقة؟؟؟*
*شئ غريب يا مشرف المنتدى*

*أم ترى هذا السطر في مشاركتي السابقة..؟؟*

*وأتحداك أنت أو محبة أو غيركم أن يأتي لي من كلامي أنني طالبت بنص واحد
*
*
أعيد كتابته لك مرة أخرى بشكل أكبر يمكن تاخد بالك
فالفارق واضح بين كلمة نص وبين كلمة دليل

وأتحداك أنت أو محبة أو غيركم أن يأتي لي من كلامي أنني طالبت بنص واحد




*


----------



## قلم حر (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ألزميل - ألاسلام محبه 0
بداية أعتذر لتدخلي ( لكن موضوع ألحوار لفت نظري كثيرا ) 0
لكن لي سؤال :
ماذا تقصد ب ( دليل ) -- و لو على شكل أمثله افتراضيه ! ( وهل تعتبر ألنص دليل أم لا) ؟
وفقنا ألخالق لما يحبه لنا


----------



## ma7aba (18 سبتمبر 2006)

غريب شو هو الدليل اللي بدك ياه انا رديت على ادعائك وعلى الىيات اللي انت طرحتن قبل مايعدلك المشاركة ماي روك كي لا يتشتت الموضوع  فماذا تطلب وضح من فضلك طلبك وعلى كل حال مشاركتي وردي على كامل ردك في الصفحة السابقة مازال موجود وانت لم تجب على اي شيء منه 
اراك تتحدى بدون ان تعلم ماذا تريد تريد دليل ولا تريد نص يذكر فيه هذا الدليل والله امرك عجيب


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (18 سبتمبر 2006)

> غريب شو هو الدليل اللي بدك ياه انا رديت على ادعائك وعلى الىيات اللي انت طرحتن قبل مايعدلك المشاركة ماي روك كي لا يتشتت الموضوع فماذا تطلب وضح من فضلك طلبك وعلى كل حال مشاركتي وردي على كامل ردك في الصفحة السابقة مازال موجود وانت لم تجب على اي شيء منه
> اراك تتحدى بدون ان تعلم ماذا تريد تريد دليل ولا تريد نص يذكر فيه هذا الدليل والله امرك عجيب


أولا يا محبة
أنا رددت عليك وقلت

*



بالنسبة للأخ محبة يسعدني جدا الحوار معك ولكن لنحسم القضية أولا مع ماي روك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ثانيا كيف أكمل معك الحوار ومشاركتي التي سنبني عليها الحوار محذوفة

ثالثا في مشاركتي السابقة أنا لم أقل أبدا أنني أريد دليل ولا أريد نص يتحدث عنه
إقرأ مشاركتي السابقة بتركيز وتأني لتفهمها

أنا أردت أن أوضح أنني أطالب المحاور بدليل واحد فقط
من الممكن أن يحتوي هذا الدليل على أكثر من نص فليأتي بما شاء من نصوص ولكن يجب أن تدور كلها حول دليل واحد

كل المشكلة هي في من توارب أنت له صديقك المشرف ماي روك
يريد أن يأتي لي بنص واحد معين ويريدني أن أناقشه في هذا النص فقط بدون استعمال أي نصوص أخرى تدور حول نفس الدليل؟؟؟

منتظر بدء الحوار وعدم الهروب مرة أخرى يا ماي روك
*


----------



## ma7aba (18 سبتمبر 2006)

> ثانيا كيف أكمل معك الحوار ومشاركتي التي سنبني عليها الحوار محذوفة


أنت تريد انهاء الحوار مع ماي روك بالبداية هذا حقك ولكن بشأن مشاركتك المحذوفة فهي بالكامل موجودة بردي عليك


> أنا أردت أن أوضح أنني أطالب المحاور بدليل واحد فقط
> من الممكن أن يحتوي هذا الدليل على أكثر من نص فليأتي بما شاء من نصوص ولكن يجب أن تدور كلها حول دليل واحد


دليل على ان المسيح قال انا الله فأعبدوني  أظن الموضوع يحوي الكثير من هذه الأدلة وإن احببت اعود وادخل معك في محاورة جديدة إن احببت


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:


> *أعيد كتابته لك مرة أخرى بشكل أكبر يمكن تاخد بالك*
> *فالفارق واضح بين كلمة نص وبين كلمة دليل
> 
> وأتحداك أنت أو محبة أو غيركم أن يأتي لي من كلامي أنني طالبت بنص واحد
> ...


 
عزيزي, خلي مستوى الحوار راقي رجاءا

انت طلبت دليل و اتيناك بالدليل (ان كان نص ولا عشرة)

و اعيد الدليل من جديد:

*يوحنا الاصحاح 5 و العدد 18

فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه . لانه لم ينقض
السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله* 

حتبقى تهرب من الدليل ولا كيف؟ :yahoo:


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 



> انت طلبت دليل و اتيناك بالدليل (ان كان نص ولا عشرة)


​
شيء جميل جدا
أنت أتيت بدليل إن كان نص ولا عشرة
أي أن الدليل من الممكن أن يدور حوله أكثر من نص 
وأنا سآتيك بنصوص تدور حول نفس دليلك وتناقض دليلك الذي أتيت أنت به
وضح لنا ما هذا التناقض

ولاحظ أن كلامي الآتي يدور حول نفس دليلك وإذا وجدت أي شئ في كلامي يبتعد قيد أنملة عن دليلك فلتتفضل وتحذفه​

​​أولا:
السؤال الأول : هل قول المسيح ابن الله هذا يعني انه يعادل نفسه بالله؟؟
النص يعتمد في الأساس على أن بنوة المسيح لله تعتبر في حد ذاتها هي معادلة للمسيح بالله
وهذا قطعا غير منطقي بأدلة من الكتاب المقدس نفسه​ 

تحياتي​


----------



## My Rock (19 سبتمبر 2006)

هدي حالك و بلاش نط و تشتيت, خلينا في الدليل لان هذا ما طلبت و بلاش تشتت الموضوع في سبيل الهروب من الزنقة الي انت مزنوق فيها




al_islam_ma7aba قال:


> شيء جميل جدا
> أنت أتيت بدليل إن كان نص ولا عشرة
> أي أن الدليل من الممكن أن يدور حوله أكثر من نص
> وأنا سآتيك بنصوص تدور حول نفس دليلك وتناقض دليلك الذي أتيت أنت به
> وضح لنا ما هذا التناقض




اي محاولة لتفسير النصوص على مزاجك غير مقبولة :smil12: 

 
​​


> أولا:
> السؤال الأول : هل قول المسيح ابن الله هذا يعني انه يعادل نفسه بالله؟؟


 

ياعيني عليك شو مطفي على الاخر, مش تقرأ النص كاملا؟

*يوحنا الاصحاح 5 و العدد 18

فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه . لانه لم ينقض
السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله* 

النص بيقول معادلا نفسه بالله, يعني واضحة, بتسأل و تغشم روحك ليه؟

​


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (20 سبتمبر 2006)

حذفت مشاركتي مرة أخرى
يالك من محاور ضعيف خائف 



> هدي حالك و بلاش نط و تشتيت, خلينا في الدليل لان هذا ما طلبت و بلاش تشتت الموضوع في سبيل الهروب من الزنقة الي انت مزنوق فيها



هذه هي كل قوتك في الحوار ؟؟؟
الحذف وإداعاء الكذب والزور؟؟؟

وتدعي أنني أنا مزنوق؟؟؟؟

وتدعي أنني أنا الذي أهرب؟؟؟

تستغل صلاحياتك كمشرف لحذف المشاركات ثم تقول أنني مزنوق؟؟؟

لهذه الدرجة أنت خائف من الحوار ؟؟؟

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

*



فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه . لانه لم ينقض
السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله



أنقر للتوسيع...


على العموم صدقني لن تقدر أن تهرب معك حتى أفضحك
مع انك تم فضحك منذ مشاركتين لي

ولكن لنستمر على حوارك العقيم يا زعيم المنتدى 

لك سؤال واحد حول دليلك الذي علقت عليه مثل الاسطوانة المشروخة

هل كان المسيح وحده من يقول أنه ابن الله... بالأدلة؟؟؟

هيا احذف هذا الرد أيضا حتى تثبت للجميع خوفك من النقاش العقلاني حول هذه النقطة بالذات من دينك والتي إما تهدمه من أساسه وإما تقيمه

تحياتي*


----------



## ma7aba (20 سبتمبر 2006)

> إليكم رد بأدله من كتابكم والذى تم حذفه سابقا من مشاركه الأخ الأستاذ محبه


أنا لم احذف اي شيء


> يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 18 و 19
> 
> Joh 5:18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْيَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّاللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.
> 
> ...


سبق ورديت على هذه الشبهة ولكن الهيئة انك لا تحب القرآءة

أخي سأقدم لك التوضيح الكامل لماذا اليهود يريدون قتله من البداية وكيف تضاعف هذا الشعور

نقرأ من يوحنا 5:5 

5 وكان هناك انسان به مرض منذ ثمان وثلاثين سنة.
6 هذا رآه يسوع مضطجعا وعلم ان له زمانا كثيرا فقال له اتريد ان تبرأ.
7 اجابه المريض يا سيد ليس لي انسان يلقيني في البركة متى تحرك الماء.بل بينما انا آت ينزل قدامي آخر.
8 قال له يسوع قم.احمل سريرك وامش.
9 فحالا برئ الانسان وحمل سريره ومشى.وكان في ذلك اليوم سبت10 فقال اليهود للذي شفي انه سبت.لا يحلّ لك ان تحمل سريرك.
11 اجابهم ان الذي ابرأني هو قال لي احمل سريرك وامش.
12 فسألوه من هو الانسان الذي قال لك احمل سريرك وامش.
13 اما الذي شفي فلم يكن يعلم من هو.لان يسوع اعتزل.اذ كان في الموضع جمع.
14 بعد ذلك وجده يسوع في الهيكل وقال له ها انت قد برئت.فلا تخطئ ايضا لئلا يكون لك اشرّ.
15 فمضى الانسان واخبر اليهود ان يسوع هو الذي ابرأه.
16 ولهذا كان اليهود يطردون يسوع ويطلبون ان يقتلوه لانه عمل هذا في سبت.
17. فاجابهم يسوع ابي يعمل حتى الآن وانا اعمل.
18 فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله
19 فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.
20 لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله.وسيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم.
21 لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء.
22 لان الآب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن.
23 لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب.من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله
24 الحق الحق اقول لكم ان من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي ارسلني فله حياة ابدية ولا يأتي الى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياة.
25 الحق الحق اقول لكم انه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الاموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون.
26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.
27 واعطاه سلطانا ان يدين ايضا لانه ابن الانسان.


نكتشف من النص السابق أن المسيح خالف الشريعة القديمة واعطى الشفاء في يوم السب وهذا يدل على انه يعطي تشريعاً جديداً وأنه ليس إنسان لأن الله هو الوحيد الذي يعمل في يوم السبت أما الإنسان في ذلك الوقت المؤمن بالله ممنوع من أداء أي عمل فبالتالي المسيح عندما قام بعمل يوم السبت ساوا نفسه بالله الوحيد الذي يقوم بعمل يوم السبت 
وهذا ماتأكد بطلب اليهود له قبل ان يقول لهم انه هو اله جهاراً بقوله ابي يعمل وانا اعمل
وفي النص ايضاً تفريق بين اللآهوت والناسوت فهو يقول
فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.
وهذا ناسوت واضح ولكن يعطينا الآهوت فوراً بقوله

لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.

لان الآب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن


معروف أن الديان هو الله
لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء
وليس من يسمح له الله ان يحييه وهذا يدل على ان الأبن بالروح وليس الجسد الناسوتي هو من يحيي الأموات



> ثانيا:
> انظر ماذا حدث فيالمواجهة المباشرة بين السيد المسيحواليهود
> 
> Joh 10:32 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّعَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»
> ...


تكرار لما سبق ورديت عليه وتجاهلتم ردي
تعال فع لنرى الحقيقة كاملة ولنرى كيف توقف كلامك وتجتز الحقيقة لكي تحاول يائسا أن تخفيها



Jn:10:24:
24 فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له الى متى تعلّق انفسنا.ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا. (SVD)
Jn:10:25:
25 اجابهم يسوع اني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون.الاعمال التي انا اعملها باسم ابي هي تشهد لي. (SVD)
Jn:10:26:
26 ولكنكم لستم تؤمنون لانكم لستم من خرافي كما قلت لكم. (SVD)
Jn:10:27:
27 خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني. (SVD)
Jn:10:28:
28 وانا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الابد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي. (SVD)
Jn:10:29:
29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي. (SVD)
هذه الآية تدل وبشكل لا يقبل أي نقاش أن يده ويد اباه واحدة وإن احببت التفسير الكنسي جاهز لجلبه إن لم تكتفي بالنص الواضح

Jn:10
30 انا والآب واحد (SVD)
Jn:10:31:
31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه. (SVD)
Joh 10:32 
فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»
Jn:10:33:
33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها. (SVD)
بناء على ماذا قامت هذه الجملة بناء على مساواته يده بيد اباه واعطائه هو الحياة الأبدية لمن آمن به بصدق
Joh 10:34 
أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 
Joh 10:35 
إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ 

Jn:10:36:
36 فالذي قدسه الآب وارسله الى العالم أتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله. (SVD)

Jn:10:38:
38 ولكن ان كنت اعمل فان لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالاعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا ان الآب فيّ وانا فيه (SVD)



أما الأعتراض الثالث فهو دخول بموضوع جديد وفكرة جديدة سياجل حتى الأنتهاء من هذان الإعتراضان


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (20 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الباحث 

الأخ محبة


> أنا لم احذف اي شيء


 
هل بمشاركتك هذه أفهم أن ماي روك ينسحب و لن يتم حذف مشاركاتي مرة أخرى؟؟؟

أم سنظل نضيع الوقت و نزيد المنتدى مشاركات محذوفة؟؟؟

تحياتي


----------



## ma7aba (20 سبتمبر 2006)

> هل بمشاركتك هذه أفهم أن ماي روك ينسحب و لن يتم حذف مشاركاتي مرة أخرى؟؟؟
> 
> أم سنظل نضيع الوقت و نزيد المنتدى مشاركات محذوفة؟؟؟


بالطبع لا لاحظ دخولي هو بسبب دخول الباحث على الخط وليس اكثر ومازال الحوار بينك وبين ماي روك انا دخلت بسبب تدخل شخص آخر من قبلك 
سلام 
مازال الحوار قائماً


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (20 سبتمبر 2006)

> بالطبع لا لاحظ دخولي هو بسبب دخول الباحث على الخط وليس اكثر ومازال الحوار بينك وبين ماي روك انا دخلت بسبب تدخل شخص آخر من قبلك
> سلام
> مازال الحوار قائماً


وتأكد يا أخ محبة أن كل ردودك لي ردود عليها ولو كان الحوار بدأ بيننا لكنت رددت ولكن لننتظر ماي روك لعله يأتي بجديد


----------



## My Rock (20 سبتمبر 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:


> *لك سؤال واحد حول دليلك الذي علقت عليه مثل الاسطوانة المشروخة*
> 
> *هل كان المسيح وحده من يقول أنه ابن الله... بالأدلة؟؟؟*


 
ليس المسيح هو وحده من قال انه ابن الله, فهو قال و التلاميذ قالوا و الناس شهدوا بذلك و الارواح شهد بخوف ايضا

كل هذه الشخصيات المختلفة نطقت بأعتراف ان المسيح هو أبن الله و المسيح تقبل منهم اللقب بنقيض ما فعل عندما قيل عنه ان الشيطان اذ نفى ذلك فورا

ما علقت على كلامك الفاضي الاخر لان مش عايز تشتيت اكثر من هيك

يا ريت تخليك في الموضوع و بلاش رتوشات يرحم والديك


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (27 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عدت بعد غياب وأعتذر عن الغياب ولكنه ليس بيدي

الأستاذ ماي روك

أنت لم تفهم معنى سؤالي


> ليس المسيح هو وحده من قال انه ابن الله, فهو قال و التلاميذ قالوا و الناس شهدوا بذلك و الارواح شهد بخوف ايضا




أنا أقصد هل هناك أحد آخر غير المسيح قال عن نفسه أنه ابن الله؟؟؟
أي أنه هل هناك أناس آخرين غير المسيح من الممكن أن نقول عنهم أنهم أبناء الله ؟؟؟

لا تنسى الرد بالأدلة

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (27 سبتمبر 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:


> الأستاذ ماي روك
> 
> أنت لم تفهم معنى سؤالي
> 
> ...


 
لم يلقب اي احد في كل الكتاب المقدس بأبن الله مطلقا و لم يدعوا احد نفسه ابن الله عدا السيد المسيح له كل المجد







> أي أنه هل هناك أناس آخرين غير المسيح من الممكن أن نقول عنهم أنهم أبناء الله ؟؟؟
> 
> لا تنسى الرد بالأدلة
> 
> تحياتي


 

لقب اولاد الله جاء في العهد الجديد و سماح قوله بسبب بنوة الروح القدس الذي فينا اذ يشهد بهذه البنوّة الروح القدس نفسه الذي يسكن فينا واهبا إيّانا "كرامة البنوّة"، إذ يقول الرسول: "*الروح نفسه أيضًا يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله"* *[16] من رومية 8*.

اذن لا يحق لاحد اخذ لقب ابن الله مساويا نفسه بالله كما جاء على لسان السيد المسيح

سلام و نعمة


----------



## al_islam_ma7aba (30 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يبدو أن الحوار معك بدأ يثمر يا ماي روك
وكما وعدتك سابقا سأظل معك حتى النهاية
حتى تصل للحائط المسدود الذي دائما يصل إليه كل من سبقك

والآن 
إجابتك على سؤالي هي



> لم يلقب اي احد في كل الكتاب المقدس بأبن الله مطلقا و لم يدعوا احد نفسه ابن الله عدا السيد المسيح له كل المجد




السؤال التالي والذي سألته لك سابفا
والذي كان هو الشق الثاني من سؤالي السابق والذي تجاهلته أنت تماما

 
هل تم إطلاق لقب ابن الله على أي شخص آخر غير المسيح في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟

أي أنه هل هناك أناس آخرين غير المسيح من الممكن أن نقول عنهم أنهم أبناء الله ؟؟؟



> بسبب بنوة الروح القدس الذي فينا



سؤال بمناسبة الحوار وهو ليس للتشتيت ولكن اعتبره موضوع فرعي بسيط
هل تشعر بالروح القدس فيك؟؟؟ وما هو هذا الشعور؟؟


تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (30 سبتمبر 2006)

al_islam_ma7aba قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يبدو أن الحوار معك بدأ يثمر يا ماي روك
> وكما وعدتك سابقا سأظل معك حتى النهاية
> حتى تصل للحائط المسدود الذي دائما يصل إليه كل من سبقك


 
بتذكرني بعادل امام ولا واحد من القروقوزات

يا عم اركد لا يطق لك عرق :t11: 






> سؤال بمناسبة الحوار وهو ليس للتشتيت ولكن اعتبره موضوع فرعي بسيط
> هل تشعر بالروح القدس فيك؟؟؟ وما هو هذا الشعور؟؟


 
سؤال خارج الموضوع
تريد تسمع الاجابة اطرحه في موضوع منفرد
والان خليك في الموضوع


----------



## محب للمسيح (20 مارس 2007)

كلام حلو


----------



## محب للمسيح (20 مارس 2007)

ياماى روكاله ده


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (22 مارس 2007)

نظر ماذا قال عيسى عليه السلام 
ان الكلام الذي تسمعونه ليس بكلامي وقال عيسى عليه السلام ان الاب الذي ارسلني 
عطاني امرا بما ينبغي ان اقول وبما يجب ان اتحدث اليه واتحدث به عندما يامرني باذلك
اذا فمايقول هو الحق ما قاله عيسى هو الحقيقة وربما فهمكم لما يقوله شكلا مختلف وهو 
ماافضل الالتزام به في راي  (هل قال عيسى انا الله او عبدوني ؟)
لا تقلي بولس ولا تقلي متى ولا تقلي لوقى ولا حنا 
(ان  الخلاص لا يعتمد على تاويل الناس وافكارهم ولا حتى انا ولا اي انسان اخر)
فارجوكم افهموا علي اظهروا لي سلطان عيسى
حيث يقول انا الله او عبدوني وانا اتحدى اي انسان مسيحي ان ياتيني بهذا النص من اي انجيل  
وانظر الى تواضع عيسى عليه السلام حيث يقول 
ففي انجيل متى الاصحاح 19 الفقرة 16-17 يقول واذا واحد تقدم وقال له ايها المعلم الصالح
اي صلاح اعمل لتكون لي الحياة الابدية فقال له لمذا تدعوني صالحا ليس احد صالحا لا واحد وهو الله
وهكذا يرفض ان تطلقوا عليه صالحا فكيف يطلب منكم مرة اخرى ان تدعوه الها او ربا 
ان الصفة هي صفة الصلاح وقد اقول القس الصالح فيقول القس في تواضع لا انا عندي الكثير من نقاط الضعف
وربما تقول لي ياسيد نذير ابو محمد انت رجل صالح فاقول لك في تواضع لا دع عنك هذا فانا عندي نقاط ضعف كثيرة
اذا في سبيلنا لتواضع اقول هذا ولا كن اذا كان عيسى الها وفعل ذلك فهذا رياء ونفاق وادعاء كذب للفضيلة فالله هو الله
 ولو قال انه الله لقبلنا ذلك وبهكذا يمكن ان ترى ان حتى عيسى ينفي في كلماته عن نفسه الالوهية ويتنصر لها


----------



## قلم حر (22 مارس 2007)

نذيرابومحمد قال:


> نظر ماذا قال عيسى عليه السلام
> عيسى !!!
> معلش !
> ان الكلام الذي تسمعونه ليس بكلامي
> ...


نكرر:
السيد المسيح يسأل الرجل ( لماذا تقول عني أنني صالح ؟؟؟  فالله فقط الصالح ...و ليس غيره ؟؟ ) !!
أما الاٍعلان عن ألوهيته فكان : أنا الراعي الصالح .
نعلم من أقوال السيد المسيح أنه  ليس صالحا سوى الله !
و أعلن أنه الراعي الصالح !!
فهي اٍعلان عن ألوهيته و من كلامه !
----------------------------
أما طلب العباده : فليس الصالح ( الله ) محتاج للعباده أبدا أبدا .....  بل نحن من نحتاجها ..و علمنا الرب ( في الكتاب المقدس ) كيف نصلي ....وفي أكثر من حديث مباشر .
تم .


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (22 مارس 2007)

ان لم يقل انا الله فانا اقول عطيني صفات الله في الانجيل لليسوع فانتم تقولون انه يشارك الله
و هو من وجهة مثل الله يجب ايفعل اشياء لا يفعلها الانسان 
اما للتناقض بين 
قال له : لماذا تدعوني صالحا ......
و لم يقل :
لا تدعوني صالحا .....
فرق واضح لذوي الألباب 
 انني اعرف الانجيل من نسخة الملك جيمس وليس من النسخة العربية


----------



## قلم حر (22 مارس 2007)

نذيرابومحمد قال:


> ان لم يقل انا الله فانا اقول عطيني صفات الله في الانجيل لليسوع فانتم تقولون انه يشارك الله!
> فلتفتح موضوعا بهذا .... حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع أو يتشعب خروجا عن أصله و عنوانه !
> و لا تقل ( اليسوع ) مره أخرى .....فالاٍسم لا يعرف .....سوى لأهداف غير  حواريه و غير مرغوبه !!!
> و هو من وجهة مثل الله يجب ايفعل اشياء لا يفعلها الانسان
> ...


و لو عدت للأصول العبريه و اليونانيه لكان أفضل !
أهلا بك .


----------



## قلم حر (22 مارس 2007)

نذيرابومحمد قال:


> ان لم يقل انا الله فانا اقول عطيني صفات الله في الانجيل لليسوع فانتم تقولون انه يشارك الله
> يشارك الله !!!!!
> من أين أتيت بهذا ؟؟؟
> لكن لا تشتت أصل الموضوع و جوهره .....فلتفتح موضوعا مستقلا بذلك .
> ...



و لو عندك الأصول اليوناينه و العبريه بيكون أحسن .....فأنت تعرف أن الترجمه لا تكون بدقه النص الأصلي !
نكرر :
أعلن السيد المسيح عن ألوهيته بأكثر من طريقه منها : بعدما أوضح أنه ليس صالحا سوى الله قال :
أنا الراعي الصالح .
أهلا بك ....موفق .


----------



## قلم حر (22 مارس 2007)

عذرا لتكرار الرد                                   ...............  يبدو أن هناك بطء في النت عندي .........ظننت ردي الأول لم ينزل .


----------



## خادم العهد الجديد (22 مارس 2007)

*انا هو خبز الحياة*

اخى الحبيب نزير ابو محمد احمل لك تحيات المسيح 
 ارجو من الله ان تحتمل ضعفى 

لقد اتطلعت على كل الردود التى شاركت بها فى هذا الموضوع ولم اجد اى رد مقنع حيث ان كل الردود غير مستندة على اي ادلة 
لكن اخى الحبيب دعنا بنعمة المسيح ان نشترك بهذا المشاركة المتواضعة 
ولكن عزراً ان كانت مشاركتى قد تكون مكررة لانى لم اتطلع على كل المشاركات 

اخى الفاضل لقد وضح السيد المسيح فى انجيل معلمنا يوحنا الاصحاح السادس الايات من 25 : 59 كيف انه الله حيث تكلم عن خبز الحياة وكيف انه هو خبز الحياة  
25ولما وجدوه فى عبر البحر قالوا له (يا معلم متى صرت هنا ؟ اجابهم يسوع وقال الحق الحق اقول لكم انتم تطلوبننى ليس لانكم رايتم ايات بل لانكم اكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم .........الخ


32 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ مُوسَى أَعْطَاكُمُ الْخُبْزَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، بَلْ أَبِي يُعْطِيكُمُ الْخُبْزَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، 33 لأَنَّ خُبْزَ اللهِ هُوَ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ الْوَاهِبُ حَيَاةً لِلْعَالَمِ». 34 فَقَالُوا لَهُ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، أَعْطِنَا فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ هذَا الْخُبْزَ». 35 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فَلاَ يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَدًا. 36 وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ قَدْ رَأَيْتُمُونِي، وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ

ونرى فى هذه الايات كيف قال السيد المسيح عن نفسه انه الله 
عندما قال( لأَنَّ خُبْزَ اللهِ هُوَ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ الْوَاهِبُ حَيَاةً لِلْعَالَمِ )
ومن واهب الحياة لعالم سوى الله يا اخى الفاضل من انشاء الحياة ومن كونها ؟؟؟؟؟ 
اجبنى يا اخى اليس هو الله الذى فعل كل هذا 

الاثبات ان السيد المسيح هو الله  عندما قال انا هو خبز الحياة من يقبل الى فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بى فلا يعطش ابداً 
هو خبز الحياة الواهب الحياة للعالم هو الله الكائن منذ الازل والى الابد 

ايضاً يا اخى الفاضل عندما قال  فى نفس الاصحاح :

وَهذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا، بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ. 40 لأَنَّ هذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الابْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ».
 سؤالى يا اخى من يقيم الموتى الا الله  ( وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ ) هل احد يستطيع ان يقيم الموتى الا الله ؟ 
اذا السيد المسيح صرح بانه الله ايضاً فى هذه الايه 

ايضاً يا اخى الفاضل عندما قال  فى نفس الاصحاح :

46 لَيْسَ أَنَّ أَحَدًا رَأَى الآبَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي مِنَ اللهِ. هذَا قَدْ رَأَى الآبَ. 47 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. 48 أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. 49 آبَاؤُكُمْ أَكَلُوا الْمَنَّ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَمَاتُوا. 50 هذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لِكَيْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْهُ الإِنْسَانُ وَلاَ يَمُوتَ. 51 أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ .


انا هو الخبز الحى وسؤالى يا أخى الفاضل من حى سوى الله هل يوجد احياء غير الله ؟ 
بالطبع لا لاننا كلنا اموات بالخطية حتى نبيك محمد مات ودفن وتحلل فى التراب 
ليس احد حى الا الله ، والخبز الحى هو السيد المسيح الذى نزل من السماء وتجسد وصلب ومات بحسب الجسد وقام من بين الاموات فى اليوم الثالث كما فى الكتب لكى نحيا معه فى ملكوته الابدى 

ارجو من الله ان تكون قد احتملت ضعفى 
يا اخى الفاضل لا تقول كما يقولون المضلين ان الانجيل محرف لانه لا يوجد دليل واحد على تحريفه
سوى الخرافات 
فأذاً يا اخى الحبيب ابحث وفتش فى الكتب عن الحق لكى يحررك الحق من الافكار الفاسدة الشريرة 
ومن جهة ضعفى سوف اطلب بكل لجاجة من السيد المسيح بان يعرفك الحق 
انا لا اريد ان تكون مسيحياً بل اريد ان تعرف المسيح لكى تعيش فى سلام ومحبة بعيداً عن صراعات الجسد الفانى 

واخيراً وليس اخراً 
هناك الكثير من الادلة على ان السيد المسيح هو الله ولو كتبت كلها لم تسعها كتب العالم كلها 

وللحديث بقية


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (23 مارس 2007)

طيب انا بانظر من الانجيل الاعمال التي قام بها عيسى صلى الله عليه وسلم وتقولون انها معجزات نعم انها 
معجزات ولاكن يقول عن تلك الافعال الاتي (وابي اعظم مني ) ثم يقول (وابي اعظم من الجميع) ثم يقول 
(انا لا بوسعي انا اعمل شي) لاحظ اني اقطتف من الانجيل هل هذا كلام الانجل ام كلامي ولدينا 
بطرس اعظم حواري عيسى الذي اختاره عيسى وقال 
عنه انه اعطي مفاتيح السموات وقال له عيسى يابطرس ارعى قطيعي واطعم
غنمي (يقصد اتباعه)ويقول بطرس في كتابه اعمال الرسل يقول متحدثا لليهود
في سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 2 الفقرة 22 وفيها (ايها الرجال الاسرائليون اسمعوا
هذه الاقوال يسوع الناصري رجل  قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوة وعجاءب وايات صنعها 
الله بيده )
وانا اسال من صنعها خبرني هل يكذب بطرس وهل يكذب الروح القدس الذي اوحى
اليه بهذا انظر وايات صنعها الله بيده من صنعها انه الله القوة الموجودة هناك
وبعد كل هذا تقول انه الله حشى ان يكون مثل الله ابدا ومستحيل


----------



## حسن شحاتة (23 مارس 2007)

[واخيراً وليس اخراً 
هناك الكثير من الادلة على ان السيد المسيح هو الله ولو كتبت كلها لم تسعها كتب العالم كلها ]





ماهذا الكلام  اين الأدلة على ماقلت . لو كانت هناك ادلة لستدل بها النصارى في كلامهم بل كبار النصارى واين الأدلة على ماقلت نريد لها موضوعاً مستقلن لعل المنتدى يسعها


----------



## Basilius (23 مارس 2007)

> انا لا بوسعي انا اعمل شي


ياريت تضع النص بالشاهد و تضعة صحيح 
وهذا النص و ان دل فيدل على وحدة الاقانيم و ان الرب لة مشيئة واحدة 
فالابن لا يستطيع ان يعمل شيئا ضد مشيئة الاب .... ابدا 
لان الابن و الاب هم واااااااحد و الابن من نفس جوهر الاب الالهي 
فمشيئة الرب واحدة 


> وابي اعظم مني


يا سيدي الفاضل طريقة انك تقطع نص فقط و تستشهد بة غير مجدية 
لانك يجب ان تكون على دراية بالامور كافة و بكل كلمة في الكتاب و ليس نصا 
قال المسيح " انا و الاب واحد " يوحنا 10/30
نعم فالابن واحد في الجوهر مع الاب " الجوهر الالهي " 
وكما نقول في قانون الايمان " واحد مع الاب في الجوهر " 
قال ابي اعظم مني عندما اخلى ذاتة كما يقول الكتاب " لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للة لكنة اخلى ذاتة اخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبة الناس " 
فالابن واحد مع الاب في الجوهر و مساويا للاب 
ولكن عندما تجسد الرب اخذا صورة العبد و صائرا مثل الناس (ولكن الجوهر الالهي واحد )
فهو لم يتعدى او ياخذ ما ليس لة لانة مساويا للاب في الجوهر الالهي 
ولكنة في تجسدة اخلى ذاتة و اخذا صورة الانسان وفي اتحاد الاهوت بالطبيعة البشرية صار في شبة الانسان فهنا اخلى ذاتة من عظمة الاب الممجد ( ولكن مازال الجوهر واحدا ) 
فاخلى نفسة من المجد 
والنص يقول "سمعتم اني قلت لكم انا اذهب ثم اتي اليكم لو كنتم تحبوننى ، لكنتم تفرحون لأنى قلت أمضى إلى الآب، لأن أبى أعظم منى"
فهنا يوضح الرب انة بعد الفداء سيعود للمجد اللذي اخلى نفسة منة حتى اخذ صورة الناس و تجسد 
فسيعود بعد ذلك الى مجدة اللذي كان علية قبل التجسد مع العلم ان اللاهوت و الطبيعة الالهية لم تتغير ... فقط اخلى ذاتة و ترك المجد و كان في تجسدة قد تعرض للشتم و الاهانة الخ ( مع العلم ايضا ان اللة كان في السماء و كان يملىء كل الكون اثناء التجسد ايضا بمجدة لانة غير محدود )ولكن عندما تجسدت الكلمة اخلى ذاتة واخذ صورة العبد الغير ممجدة 
فهو على الارض اخلى ذاتة من مجدة اخذا صورة عبد 
اما في السماء فكان بمجدة الالهي هذا هو معنى ابي اعظم مني


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (23 مارس 2007)

ولا كنك لم توجبني عن كلمات بولس اعظم حواري عيسى الذي اختاره عيسى وقال 
عنه انه اعطي مفاتيح السموات وقال له عيسى يابطرس ارعى قطيعي واطعم
غنمي (يقصد اتباعه)ويقول بطرس في كتابه اعمال الرسل يقول متحدثا لليهود
في سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 2 الفقرة 22 وفيها (ايها الرجال الاسرائليون اسمعوا
هذه الاقوال يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوة وعجاءب وايات صنعها 
الله بيده )
وانا اسال من صنعها خبرني هل يكذب بطرس وهل يكذب الروح القدس الذي اوحى
اليه بهذا انظر وايات صنعها الله بيده من صنعها انه الله القوة الموجودة هناك
ولي تعليق على انه كان موجودا قبل ان يتجسد اريد ان اعرف كيف كان شكله قبل ان يتجسد اجل 
اخبرني فكلنا نعرف ان عيسى قد ولد منذ 2007 سنة مضدت  وقبل هذا التاريخ لم يكن موجود على وجه الارض فاين كان هو مع الاب ؟ على اي شكل كان ؟ هل كان هذا الرجل البالغ 30 عاما مع الله والان هل اراد الله ان يصغره ويجعله بذرة القى بها في رحم امه ثم حملته تسعة اشهر ثم وضعته في ثلك التاريخ المرسوم 
في كثير من الوحات في الكنائس هل هذه فكرتكم عن عيسى كان مع الله يتمشى ويتحدث مع الله ياكل ويشرب ويستريح مع الله ويعلم انه سوف يصغره بعد ذلك ويقل له الان انظر  يابني سوف تدخل رحم مريم 
وتبقى فيه  لمدة تسعة اشهر ثم تولد مثلك مثل اي طفل وتجعل امك نفساء 40 يوما هل هذه الفكرة وكيف 
كان شكله او هيئته ارجوكم اجيبوني


----------



## Basilius (23 مارس 2007)

> اخبرني فكلنا نعرف ان عيسى قد ولد منذ 2007 سنة مضدت وقبل هذا التاريخ لم يكن موجود على وجه الارض فاين كان هو مع الاب ؟ على اي شكل كان ؟ هل كان هذا الرجل البالغ 30 عاما مع الله والان هل اراد الله ان يصغره ويجعله بذرة القى بها في رحم امه ثم حملته تسعة اشهر ثم وضعته في ثلك التاريخ المرسوم
> في كثير من الوحات في الكنائس هل هذه فكرتكم عن عيسى كان مع الله يتمشى ويتحدث مع الله ياكل ويشرب ويستريح مع الله ويعلم انه سوف يصغره بعد ذلك ويقل له الان انظر يابني سوف تدخل رحم مريم
> وتبقى فيه لمدة تسعة اشهر ثم تولد مثلك مثل اي طفل وتجعل امك نفساء 40 يوما هل هذه الفكرة وكيف
> كان شكله او هيئته ارجوكم اجيبوني


اية الكلام الاهبل دة ؟ 
يا سيدي الفاضل لا تعتبر جهلك بالمسيحية حجة علينا و تاتي لتجاهر بة 
اي كلام فاضي تتكلم بة ؟ 
هل معنى قولك ان المسيح ليس هو اللة ؟ (بما انك تقول هل كان هذا الرجل البالغ 30 عام مع اللة ) و تتكلم بكل جهل 
مما هو مفهومك اساسا عن كلمة ابن اللةاللذي من نفسي الجوهر الالهي للاب  لكي تقول كل 
كلامك هذا ؟ 
وبعدين اللة ليس لة هيئة محددة يا سيد لانة غير محدود ومثلما يقول الكتاب " لا احد راى الاب " 
بل راينا شخص المسيح اللذي هو تجسد للكلمة ( اللوغوس ) ( الابن )
من لة هيئة هو الة الاسلام فقط 
ارحمونا من الفكر الابيوني النصراني  دة يا جدعان 
اللة لم يتزوج و لم ينجب 
الابن هو الكلمة حكمة اللة اللذي خلق بها المسكونة 
وكما يقول الكتاب " في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند اللة و كان الكلمة اللة " 
فالابن هو اللة وليس شيئا اخر غير اللة ومن نفس جوهر الاب و جوهر الروح القدس 
فاللة موجود بذاتة ( الاب ) ناطق بكلمتة و حكمتة ( الابن ) حي بروحة ( الروح القدس ) 
وليس كما تقول سيادتك بمعنى ان اللة تزوج او الابن منفصل عن الاب و ليس من ذات جوهرة ...كلا


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (23 مارس 2007)

ولا كنك لم تجب على كلام بولس اعظم حواري عيسى الذي اختاره عيسى وقال 
عنه انه اعطي مفاتيح السموات وقال له عيسى يابطرس ارعى قطيعي واطعم
غنمي (يقصد اتباعه)ويقول بطرس في كتابه اعمال الرسل يقول متحدثا لليهود
في سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 2 الفقرة 22 وفيها (ايها الرجال الاسرائليون اسمعوا
هذه الاقوال يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوة وعجاءب وايات صنعها 
الله بيده )
وانا اسال من صنعها خبرني هل يكذب بطرس وهل يكذب الروح القدس الذي اوحى
اليه بهذا انظر وايات صنعها الله بيده من صنعها انه الله القوة الموجودة هناك
اما انك زعمت اننا عندنا هيئة لله فاليتك تخبرني من القران عن الهيئة الموجودة في القران الله 
والله يقول عن المشركين الكفرة انهم لم يقدره حق قدره وانا لم ندرك المخلوق للخالق 
فكيف تدرك الخالق وهي الروح لم ندركها فكيف ندرك الخالق 
اما عن الاية التي اتيت بها وهي 
" في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند اللة و كان الكلمة اللة "
اسال علماءكم من اين اتى حنا بهذه العبارة والتى اتت بالاصحاح الاول الفقرة الاولى سوف يقولون لك قبل عهد حنا كان هناك فيلسوف اغريقي 
اسمه( فايلو) وقد كتبها في فلسفته هذه الصيغة " في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند اللة و كان الكلمة اللة " وهذه العبارة نسخها حنا في انجيله المسمى انجيل القديس يوحنا
هل تعلم هذا ياسيد 
ثم ان عبارة الله هنا وردت في النص مرتين الاولى ومعنها في النص الاغرقي هي  (هوفيوس) 
اما الكلمة الله الثانية فهي(فانفيوس) وهذه الكلمة حين تستخدم في النص الاغرقي لا تعني الله بل تعني اي اله  لماذا ترجمها علماءكم بهذا الشكل اجبني ان هذه الترجمة ليست امينة ثم 
انظر الى مشركاتي لم اخرج عن نطاق الادب اول مرة قال احدهم اني لا اعرف احاور 
والثاني يقول عني جاهل ولاخر يقول اهبل
 اهكذا قال لك ربك ان تتكلم مع الناس وان تتعامل معهم بهذه الطريقة


----------



## Basilius (23 مارس 2007)

> ولا كنك لم تجب على كلام بولس اعظم حواري عيسى الذي اختاره عيسى وقال
> عنه انه اعطي مفاتيح السموات وقال له عيسى يابطرس ارعى قطيعي واطعم
> غنمي (يقصد اتباعه)ويقول بطرس في كتابه اعمال الرسل يقول متحدثا لليهود
> في سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 2 الفقرة 22 وفيها (ايها الرجال الاسرائليون اسمعوا
> ...



وهل لم يصنع اللة العجائب بيدة ( بيد ابنة ( الابن)) المتجسد في شخص يسوع المسيح ؟
وعندما يقول صنعها اللة بيدة هل هذا يناقض التجسد ؟ وهل هذا يناقض ان المسيح هو االة المتجسد ؟ نعم صنع اللة لعجائب بيد يسوع المسيح ( الكلمة المتجسدة )
هل حضرتك تعلم ان هذا النص كان بداية تبشير بطرس بالمسيح للاسرائيليين الغير مؤمنين و اللذين كانوا يحتقروا الناصرة و كل ما ياتي منها ؟ 
ثم هذا كان تمهيدا فقط لتوضيح ماهية المسيح بعد ذلك 

لو حضرتك تعبت نفسك و قرات اعمال الرسل من اولها و كملت لاخر الاصحاح اللى بتستشهد بية سيادتك ستفهم ان الاسرائليين كانوا يستخفون بالناصرة حيث انها كانت مدينة صغيرة لا قيمة لها 
و بالنسبة لهذة القطعة 
عندما يقول صنعها اللة بيدة  ليؤكد القول: "لأني خرجت من قبل الله، وأتيت" (يو 8: 42)، " أبي يعمل حتى الآن، وأنا أعمل" (يو 5: 17). "إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبي فلا تؤمنوا بي، ولكن إن كنت أعمل، فإن لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب فيّ وأنا فيه" (يو 10: 37-38).
عندما أشاربطرس إلى معجزات السيد المسيح  قال: "صنعها الله بيده". هكذا نزل إليهم، إلى مستوى تفكيرهم لكي يرفع أفكارهم إلى الحق الذي لم يكن ممكنًا لهم أن يقبلوه دفعة واحدة. هكذا ينطلق بهم في كل مقالة من أسفل إلى أعلى.( حيث انهم لم يكونوا مؤمنين حينها ) فلذلك كلمهم بهذا الاسلوب ليمهد لكا سوف يقولة عن المسيح الرب 

في رده على فالانتينوسValentinus استخدم العلامة ترتليان هذه العبارة لتأكيد أن السيد المسيح قد أخذ جسدًا حقيقيًا، وصار إنسانًاكاملا بطبيعتة الناسوتية المتحدة بالاهوت بغير امتزاج او اختلاط او تغيير ، ولم يكن جسده روحيًا أو خيالاً.
ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم عن حكمة القديس بطرس 
يحدثنا القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم عن حكمة القديس بطرس: 

أولاً: بدأ بقوله: "أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون"، ليس كنوعٍ من المداهنة، وإنما لكي يستميلهم للاستماع إليه. 
ثانيًا: لم يصدر حكمه في أمر يسوع، بل قال: "اسمعوا هذه الأقوال" لكي يصدروا الحكم بأنفسهم، ويتعرفوا عليه بحكمة وروية. 
ثالثًا: لم يبدأ بالحديث عن حقيقته كابن الله الوحيد وكلمة الله، بل قال "رجل"، أي بأسلوبٍ متواضعٍ. 
رابعًا: عندما أشار إلى معجزاته قال: "صنعها الله بيده". هكذا نزل إليهم، إلى مستوى تفكيرهم لكي يرفع أفكارهم إلى الحق الذي لم يكن ممكنًا لهم أن يقبلوه دفعة واحدة. هكذا ينطلق بهم في كل مقالة من أسفل إلى أعلى.

ولو حضرتك تابعت لاخر الاصحاح ستجدة بدا في الافصاح  عن موت المسيح و قيامتة و انة هو اللذي تنبا عنة داوود بان اللة قال لة سيقيم من نسلة مسيحا وانة سيجلس عن يمين الاب 


> " في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند اللة و كان الكلمة اللة "
> اسال علماءكم من اين اتى حنا بهذه العبارة والتى اتت بالاصحاح الاول الفقرة الاولى سوف يقولون لك قبل عهد حنا كان هناك فيلسوف اغريقي
> اسمه( فايلو) وقد كتبها في فلسفته هذه الصيغة " في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند اللة و كان الكلمة اللة " وهذه العبارة نسخها حنا في انجيله المسمى انجيل القديس يوحنا
> هل تعلم هذا ياسيد
> ...


1_ دليلك 
2_ ممكن نشوف الكلام اللي حضرتك بتقول علية دة من الغة الاغريقية اللي بتقول عليها


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (24 مارس 2007)

انا كلامي موثوق منه و مقتنع فيه انت الذي عليك ان تتاكد هذا اولا 
وثانيا انا لا اعلق على مداخلة الا الشياء البسيط واترك للقراء ان يقارنوا 
بين مدخلاتي ومداخلات الزملاء 
ونعود للحوار لكي يكون عيسى ربا يجب ان يتصف بافعال الله وصفاته وان لا ياتي بافعال 
يفعلها الناس العاديين فان كان عيسى هو الله فلنرى هذه الصفات من الانجيل و بدون تعليق حيث انه في 
زعم كثير من النصارى كتاب يحاج عن نفسه
ميلاد الله (الله) خلق من نسل داود ((عن ابنه الذي صار من نسل داود من جهة الجسد ))((الرسالة الى اهل رومية3:1))
الجنس اي النوع الله ((ولما تمت ثمانية ايام ليختنوا الصبي سمي يسوع)) (لوقا 21:2)
كيف ان مريم حملت ب (الله)وولدته:مريم حملت بيسوع مثل اي امراة اخرى
((وبينما هما هناك تمت ايامها )) (لوقا 6:2)وهذا يعني انها مرت بجميع مراحل الحمل الطبيعية ولم تكن ولادتها تختلف عن اي
امراة اخرى تنتظر مولودا ((وهي حبلى تصرخ متمخضة ومتوجعة لتلد (رؤيا يوحنا 2:12)
الله رضع من ثدي امراة ((وفيما هو يتكلم بهذا رفعت امراة صوتها من الجميع وقالت له
 طوبى للبطن الذي حملك والثديين اللذاين رضعتهما)) لوقا 27:11
بلدة نشاة الله ((ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية في هيرودس الملك))متى 1:2
حرفة الله ((اليس هذا هو النجار ابن مريم ))مرقس 3:6
((اليس هذا ابن النجار)) متى 55:13
تنقل وركوب الله ((هوذا ملكك ياتيك وديعا راكبا على اتان وجحش ابن اتان))متى 5:21
((ووجد يسوع جحشا فجلس عليه)) يوحنا 14:12
الله يشرب الخمر وياكل ((جاء ابن الانسان ياكل ويشرب فيقولون 
هوذا انسان اكول وشريب خمر محب للشارين والخطاة))متى 19:11 لوقا 34:7
فقر الله ((فقال له يسوع للثعالب اوجره ولطيور السماء اوكار واما ابن الانسان فليس 
له اين يسند راسه))متى 20:8
ممتلكات الله التافهة حذاء يسوع لوقا 16:3 ثياب وقميص يسوع يوحنا 23:19
كان الله يهوديا متعبدا(( وفي الصباح باكرا جدا قام وخرج الى موضع خلاء وكان 
يصلي هناك )) مرقس 35:1
كان الله راعيا مخلصا ((يسوع كان مواطنا صالحا مخلصا لقيصر وقال اعطوا اذا
مالقيصر لقيصروما لله لله ))متى 21:22
((كان يدفع الضريبةبانتظام ))متى 17: 24-27
الله معدوم القوة قال يسوع ((انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا)) يوحنا 30:5
الله كان يجهل الوقت ((واما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بها احد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء الا الاب))
مرقس 32:13
الله كان يجهل الموسم ((وفي الغد لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع يسوع فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق وجاء لعله
يجد فيها شيئا فلما جاء اليها لم يجد شيئا الا ورقا لم يكن وقت التين مرقس 11 : 12-13
الله لم يكن متعلما ((ولما كان العيد قد انتصف صهد يسوع الى الهيكل وكان يعلم فتعجب اليهود قائلين
كيف يعرف الكتب ولم يكن يتعلم ))يوحنا 7 : 13-15
الله تعلم من خلال التجربة ((تعلم الطاعة مما تالم به ))
الرسالة الى العبرانيين 8:5
الله المجرب الشيطان جرب الله مدة اربعين يوما ((وللوقت اخرجه الروح الى البرية وكان في البرية
اربعين يوما يجرب من الشيطان)) مرقس 1 : 12-13
الشيطان جرب الله باستمرار ((ولما اكمل ابليس كل تجربة فارقه الى حين ))لوقا 13:4
الله مثل المخطئين مجرب في كل شيء ((بل هو مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية))
الرسالة الى العبرانيين 15:4
الاله الحق لا يجرب بالشر ((لان الله غير مجرب بالشرور وهو لا يجرب احد))
رسالة يعقوب 13:1
ماسوى الله فقط يجرب بالشر ((ولكن كل واحد يجرب اذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته))رسالة يعقوب14:1
الله يعترف ويتوب قبل بدء الخدمة العلنية ((جاء يسوع من الجليل الى الاردن الى يوحنا ليعتمد منه)) متى13:3
وكان ذلك يدل على الاعتراف بالخطايا متى 6:3 والتوبة من الذنوب متى 11:3
الله لم ياتي لينقذ المخطئين ((ولما كان وحده ساله الذين حوله مع الاثنى عشر عن المثل فقال لهم لقد اعطي لكم ان تعرفوا سر ملكوت الله
واما الذين هم من خارج فبالا مثال يكون لهم كل شيء لكي يبصروا مبصرين ولا ينظرواويسمعوا سامعين
ولا يفهموا لئلا يرجعوا فتغفر لهم خطاياهم))مرقس4 : 10-12
الله العنصري انكم تدعون انه لكل الشعوب وانظر ماذا يقول الانجيل
((الاسد الذي من سبك يهوذا))يوحنا 5:5
جاء الله لليهود فقط ((فاجاب وقال لم ارسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة))متى 24:15
يوجد صفات اخرى ايضا ولا كن اكتفي بهذا فهذه الصفات تجعلني على يقين ان عيسى 
انسان وليس اله وبغض النظر عن ماسوف ترد علي فهذه صفات انسان عادي وبسيط وليس الها


----------



## ليس الغريب (24 مارس 2007)

طيب أنا أبغى أسئل سؤال إلى الأان مافيه نصراني جاوبني أنا أبغى أعرف كيف جاء عيسى عليه السلام 

ولكلام يكون من الانجيل ومن إلي خلق السموات والارض ومن الذي يمسكهن ومن نزل الإنجيل إي إله وبغى الدليل من الانجيل


----------



## خادم العهد الجديد (24 مارس 2007)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين*

اخى الحبيب نزير ابو محمد 
سلام المسيح معك 
ارجو من الله ان تتحمل كلماتى بصدر رحب وان لا تمل من قراة هذا الرد 
اشكرك من اعماق قلبى لانك اتطلعت على كم كبير جداً من الانجيل وهذا شئ جيد 
لكن لى عليك شئ بسيط وهو انك طرحت  ما يزيد عن 20 موضوع فى موضوع 
والرد على هذه الموضوعات ياتى فى كلمات بسيطة 
وهى ان السيد المسيح كان بشراً لا يختلف عن البشر فى شئ ياكل ويشرب وينام ويتعب 
( والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ) يوحنا 1:14
لكن ما هو الهدف فى مجئ كلمة الله فى الجسد ما الهدف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هدف التجسد اخى الحبيب هو فدية البشرية من ظلمة الخطية وظلال الموت حيث حكم الله على الانسان بالموت عندما اخطأ بأكله من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر 
تكوين 2 : 16 (واوصى الرب الاله ادم قائلاً من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل اكلاً 17 واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها ، لانك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت ) 
ومن يستطيع ان يفدى البشرية من الموت اخى الحبيب هل انا ام انت ام احد اخر واذا استطعت ان تفدى احداً بحياتك على الارض فمن سوف يفديه فى الموت الابدى 
لا أحد اخى الحبيب لذلك وجب ان يكون هناك فادى لكل البشرية يكون من البشرية ليفدى البشرية 
ويكون ايضا بلا خطيه لكى يفدى الخطاة 
فعل افعال البشر لكى يفدى البشر وعمل اشياء كثيرة لكى نتعلم منها ومنها ما ذكرته انت
تنقل وركوب الله ((هوذا ملكك ياتيك وديعا راكبا على اتان وجحش ابن اتان))متى 5:21
كان متواضعاً وديعاً ليعلمنا التواضع والوداعة
وايضاً كان الله راعيا مخلصا ((يسوع كان مواطنا صالحا مخلصا لقيصر وقال اعطوا اذا
مالقيصر لقيصروما لله لله ))متى 21:22
((كان يدفع الضريبةبانتظام ))متى 17: 24-27
وذلك ايضاً ليعلمنا الامانة فى كل شئ وليس التهرب الضريبى مثل هذه الايام

وايضا يا اخى الحبيب فى قولك الله يعترف ويتوب قبل بدء الخدمة العلنية ((جاء يسوع من الجليل الى الاردن الى يوحنا ليعتمد منه)) متى13:3
وكان ذلك يدل على الاعتراف بالخطايا متى 6:3 والتوبة من الذنوب متى 11:3لم يقل الكتاب بان يسوع المسيح قد اعترف وتاب عن خطاياه ارجو يا اخى الحبيب ان تكمل قراة هذا الاصحاح حيث جاء فى الاية 13 الى نهاية الاصحاح 
( حينئذ جاء يسوع من الجليل الى الاردن الى يوحنا ليعتمد منه 14 ولكن يوحنا منعه قائلاً انا محتاج ان اعتمد منك وانت تأتى الى 15 فاجاب يسوع وقال له اسمح الان لانه هكذا يليق بنا ان نكمل كل بر  حينئذ سمح له  ) 
اذاً يا اخى الحبيب اذا اعترف المسيح بخطايه امام يوحنا المعمدان لما قال له المعمدان انا محتاج ان اعتمد منك وانت تاتى الى 
لانه فى هذه الحالة سوف يراه خاطئ وغير مستحق بان يقول له هذا الكلام 

اما عن نقطة الله المجرب الشيطان جرب الله مدة اربعين يوما ((وللوقت اخرجه الروح الى البرية وكان في البرية
اربعين يوما يجرب من الشيطان)) مرقس 1 : 12-13فان معلمنا مرقس ركز فى هذا الموضوع على النقاط التالية 
اولاً: أخرجه الروح إلى البرية، فان كان الروح القدس الذي هو واحد مع المسيح قد أخرجه للمعركة، إنما ليعُلن أننا منطلقون معه بالروح القدس إلى ذات المعركة، نحمل في جعبتنا إمكانيات إلهية للجهاد والصراع. فهي معركة رابحة دون شك لمن يقوده روح الرب! هي معركة الله، لسنا نحن طرفًا فيها، إنما أداة في يدّ الله، لهذا يقول القديس يوحنا سابا: [المؤمن الذي له دالة عند الله، لو قامت عليه كل الخليقة تحاربه بأصوات وسحب لا تستطيع أن تهزمه، لأن جميع ما يتكلم به ذلك الإنسان فمثل الله يتكلم، وكل البرايا تطيعه، أي تطيع الله الساكن فيه.]

إننا نغلب إن أخرجنا الروح القدس نفسه إلى المعركة الروحية مختفين في الرأس المسيح، لا إن خرجنا بأنفسنا، لذلك يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [الآن صرنا بالمسيح ممجدين بنصرته، بينما كنا قديمًا منهزمين بآدم الأول. تعالوا نسبح للرب ونرتل أناشيد الفرح لله مخلصنا، ولندُس الشيطان تحت أقدامنا، ونهلل جذلين بسقوطه في المذلة والمهانة، ولنخاطبه بعبارة إرميا النبي: "كيف قطعت وتحطمت بطرقه كل الأرض... قد وجدت وأمسكت لأنك قد خاصمت الرب" (إر 50: 23، 34). منذ قديم الزمان وقبل مجيء المسيح مخلص العالم أجمع والشيطان عدونا الكبير يفكر إثمًا، وينضح شرًا، ويشمخ بأنفه على ضعف الجبلة البشرية، صارخًا: "أصابت يدي ثروة الشعوب كعش، وكما يُجمع بيض مهجور جمعت أنا كل الأرض ولم يكن مرفرف جناح ولا فاتح فم ولا مصفصف" (إش 10: 4). والحق يُقال لم يجرؤ أحد على مقاومة إبليس إلا الابن الذي كافحه كفاحًا شديدًا وهو على صورتنا، ولذلك انتصرت الطبيعة في يسوع المسيح، ونالت إكليل الظفر والغلبة. منذ القديم يخاطب الابن - على لسان أنبيائه - عدونا اللدود إبليس بالقول المشهور: "هأنذا عليك أيها الجبل المهلك، المهلك كل الأرض" (إر 51: 25).]

يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [لو لم يجربه إبليس لما انتصر الرب لأجلي بطريقة سرية ليحرر آدم من السبي.]

ثانيًا: صراعه في البرية مع الشيطان أربعين يومًا ربما يشير إلى الشعب القديم الذي بقي في البرية أربعين سنة مصارعًا في تجارب كثيرة لكنه فشل في دخوله أرض الموعد بالرغم من خروجه من أرض العبودية. أما نحن فصار لنا القائد الجديد يخفينا فيه، يحارب عنا ويهبنا النصرة والغلبة ليدخل بنا لا إلى أرض تفيض لبنًا وعسلاً بل إلى الحضن الإلهي الأبدي.

ثالثًا: أراد بهذا النص الإنجيلي تأكيد أن العدو الوحيد للسيد المسيح هو الشيطان الذي دخل معه في معركة، أما الخليقة أيا كانت هذه فهي موضع حبه. إن كان البشر قد صاروا بالخطية كالوحوش فقد جاء ليحل في وسطهم، إذ يقول: "وكان مع الوحوش"، حتى بحلوله يحول الوحوش الشرسة إلى سمائيين.

ولعل قوله "وكان مع الوحوش، وصارت الملائكة تخدمه" يشير إلى العصر المسياني الذي تنبأ عنه كثير من الأنبياء، فيه ينزع الطبع الوحشي "فيسكن الذئب مع الخروف، ويربض النمر مع الجدي، والعجل والشبل والمسمن معًا وصبى صغير يسوقها، والبقرة والدبة ترعيان. تربض أولادهما معًا، الأسد كالبقر يأكل تبنًا" (إش 11: 6-7؛ 65: 25؛ هو 2: 18). هكذا تلتقي الوحوش مع الملائكة، فتتحول الوحوش إلى ملائكة، وتبتهج الملائكة بعمله في الوحوش.

لعله أيضًا يقصد بالوحوش الشر (مز 22: 13-22؛ إش 13: 21-22؛ حز 34: 5، 8، 25)، فقد جاء السيد إلى البرية ليحارب الشر في عقر داره.

رابعًا: لم يكن السيد محتاجًا أن تخدمه الملائكة، لكنه كما من أجلنا أخرجه روحه القدوس إلى البرية ليعيش وسط الوحوش في سلام، هكذا من أجلنا صارت الملائكة تخدمه. وكأن فيه تسندنا كل الخليقة، تسكن معنا الوحوش كما في فلك نوح لا تسيء إلينا، وتخدمنا الملائكة بحراستها لنا وصلواتها عنا ومعنا!

اخى الحبيب نزير ابو محمد ارجو من الله ان يخرجك من الظلمة الى النور النور الحقيقى الذى يضئ فى الظلمة 
اخى الحبيب كنت اود ان اتكلم فى باقى النقاط لكن لضيق الوقت لم استطع فارجو ان لا تأخذ على هذه النقطة بأنه تقصير اول اننى لم اجد رد 
انا يا اخى لا ارد من زاتى بل الروح القدس هو الذى يضع الكلمات على فمى فانا لا اعرف شئ يا اخى الحبيب
كما ورد فى انجيل معلمنا لوقا الاصحاح 12 : 11-12
(ومتى قدمكوكم الى المجامع والرؤاساء والسلاطين فلا تهتموا كيف او بما تحتجون اوبما تقولون 12 لان الروح القدس يعلمكم فى تلك الساعة ما يجب ان تقولوه) 
ارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليك الحديث فليباركك الله فى كل حين 
سلام المسيح معك الى الابد 
اخيك الصغير : خادم العهد الجديد


----------



## خادم العهد الجديد (24 مارس 2007)

ارجوا ان تعزرونى اخوتى الاحباء ان غبت يومان عن المنتدى لظروف السفر الطارئة


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (24 مارس 2007)

انك تاسرني بكلامك الرقيق والمعسول والمغسول والمنقى بعناية فهذه طريقتكم لتضللوا الشعوب 
بعد ما فشلت الحروب الصليبة فبتم تزرعون الفتنة بين المسلمين وتوسوسن لهم الشبهات 
ولاكن على من لا لا لا انا لا استطيع ان اقبل دينك لسبب بسيط جدا وهو  ليس فيه العدل والمساوات ابدا 
يوجد مسيحي جيد ولا يسرق ولايزني و يوجد مسيحي يشرب الخمر ويسرق ويزني ويطرب ويقتل وكلاهما 
يؤمن بالمسيح  الاول يدخل الجنة والثاني يدخل الجنة بدون عقاب ابدا لانه امن با المسيحية هل يستوي الاول باثاني لا اظن ذلك لا كن في الاسلام يوم القيامة يعاقب ان فعل عمل لا يرضاها الله حتى بالنية  
فاين العدل هذا ليس العدل فالاول كان حريصا ان لا يعمل الفاحشة والثاني كان يعمل الفاحشة ولم يعاقب 
في الدنيا ففي الاخرة في الجنة  سواء ولهم الحياة الابدية اهذا هو العدل  لا انه ليس عدلا ابدا وباس العدل
وارجو ان تكمل حديثك بدون رمنسية وتكمل لنا الصفات التي ذكرتها انا في مدخلتي اسابقة


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (24 مارس 2007)

انك تاسرني بكلامك الرقيق والمعسول والمغسول والمنقى بعناية فهذه طريقتكم لتضللوا الشعوب 
بعد ما فشلت الحروب الصليبة فبتم تزرعون الفتنة بين المسلمين وتوسوسن لهم الشبهات 
ولاكن على من لا لا لا انا لا استطيع ان اقبل دينك لسبب بسيط جدا وهو  ليس فيه العدل والمساوات ابدا 
يوجد مسيحي جيد ولا يسرق ولايزني و يوجد مسيحي يشرب الخمر ويسرق ويزني ويطرب ويقتل وكلاهما 
يؤمن بالمسيح  الاول يدخل الجنة والثاني يدخل الجنة بدون عقاب ابدا لانه امن با المسيحية هل يستوي الاول باثاني لا اظن ذلك لا كن في الاسلام يوم القيامة يعاقب ان فعل عمل لا يرضاها الله حتى بالنية  
فاين العدل هذا ليس العدل فالاول كان حريصا ان لا يعمل الفاحشة والثاني كان يعمل الفاحشة ولم يعاقب 
في الدنيا ففي الاخرة في الجنة  سواء ولهم الحياة الابدية اهذا هو العدل  لا انه ليس عدلا ابدا وباس العدل
وارجو ان تكمل حديثك بدون رمنسية وتكمل لنا الصفات التي ذكرتها انا في مدخلتي اسابقة


----------



## Basilius (24 مارس 2007)

> انا كلامي موثوق منه و مقتنع فيه انت الذي عليك ان تتاكد هذا اولا
> وثانيا انا لا اعلق على مداخلة الا الشياء البسيط واترك للقراء ان يقارنوا
> بين مدخلاتي ومداخلات الزملاء


*الكلام المرسل الغبي مفيش احسن منة 
اذن فانتالى الان  لا تقدر الاتيان بدليل على كلامك 
ممتاز *


> ميلاد الله (الله) خلق من نسل داود ((عن ابنه الذي صار من نسل داود من جهة الجسد ))((الرسالة الى اهل رومية3:1))



اظن الاية في قمة الوضوح يا سيد .... ( من جهة الجسد ) 
نعم فالمسيح من نسل داوود من جهة الجسد و تنبا عنة داوودج مرارا و تكرارا 
اما كلمة ميلاد اللة الهبلة بتاعتك دي فالابن  موجود منذ الازل بازلية الاب 
( للمرة الثالثة لا تحسب جهلك المتقع بالمسيحية حجة علينا بل هو حجة عليك انت ) 


> الجنس اي النوع الله ((ولما تمت ثمانية ايام ليختنوا الصبي سمي يسوع)) (لوقا 21:2)


نعم فالمسيح يجب ان يكون انسانا كاملا بجانب انة الها كاملا ... كان انسان يهوديا كاملا ختن و تعمد لكي يتمك القول " اخلى ذاتة فداءا عنا " 


> كيف ان مريم حملت ب (الله)وولدته:مريم حملت بيسوع مثل اي امراة اخرى
> ((وبينما هما هناك تمت ايامها )) (لوقا 6:2)وهذا يعني انها مرت بجميع مراحل الحمل الطبيعية ولم تكن ولادتها تختلف عن اي
> امراة اخرى تنتظر مولودا ((وهي حبلى تصرخ متمخضة ومتوجعة لتلد (رؤيا يوحنا 2:12)
> الله رضع من ثدي امراة ((وفيما هو يتكلم بهذا رفعت امراة صوتها من الجميع وقالت له
> ...



برضة للمرة الثالثة  نقول المسيح انسانا كاملا و الها كاملا 
فكيف يكون انسانا كاملا بدون المرور بهذة المراحل 
وبلاش للمرة الرابعة تقول ميلاد اللة 
لان الابن موجود منذ الازل بازلية الاب و الابن في الاب و الاب في الابن  ( نلتمس العذر للجهل) 
اما كون انك تفتكر اننا نقول ان بولادة المسيح هذة تكون بداية فهذا خطا 


> الله يشرب الخمر وياكل ((جاء ابن الانسان ياكل ويشرب فيقولون
> هوذا انسان اكول وشريب خمر محب للشارين والخطاة))متى 19:11 لوقا 34:7
> فقر الله ((فقال له يسوع للثعالب اوجره ولطيور السماء اوكار واما ابن الانسان فليس
> له اين يسند راسه))متى 20:8


للمرة الرابعة  قلنا ان الفداء كان يجب ان يكون بجسدا كاملا بدون خطية و لذلك حل فية ملىء اللاهوت 
فكان انسانا كاملا و الها كاملا ....... فهمت ولا لسة 
وياريت تكمل الجزء من انجيل متى للاخر 
فكيف يكون انسانا كاملا و جسدا كاملا بدون كل هذا ؟ 
ونعم المسيح كان فقيرا و يقول الكتاب انة لم يكن لدية مكان ليسند راسة فية و كان يجول يصنع خيرا وولد ايضا في مزود للبقر فقيرا 
يمكن تكون او اكيد لا تعلم شيئا 
المسيح ولد فقيرا و عاش فقيرا .... نعم فقد اخلى اللة ذاتة اخذا صورة بشرا فقيرا كما يقول الكتاب
واذا جاء ملكا غنيا بجاة و سلطان فكيف سيتم ما قيل بالانبياء و كيف سيتم تدبيرة الالهي للصلب و الفداء 
ارحمونا من االسئلة الغبية دي 


> ممتلكات الله التافهة حذاء يسوع لوقا 16:3 ثياب وقميص يسوع يوحنا 23:19


لو هتبدا تقل ادبك انا ممكن امسح بكرامة محمدك الارض يا هذا 
فياريت تتعقل و تسئل اسئلة مش تتكلم بعبط 
ما العيب في ان يلبس يسوع حذاءا ... الم نقل انة كانالها كاملا  انسانا كاملا يا هذا ؟ 



> كان الله يهوديا متعبدا(( وفي الصباح باكرا جدا قام وخرج الى موضع خلاء وكان
> يصلي هناك )) مرقس 35:1
> كان الله راعيا مخلصا ((يسوع كان مواطنا صالحا مخلصا لقيصر وقال اعطوا اذا
> مالقيصر لقيصروما لله لله ))متى 21:22
> ((كان يدفع الضريبةبانتظام ))متى 17: 24-27


نعم فاللمرة الخامسة كان يسوعا انسانا كاملا ولكي يكون انسان سهودسا كاملا كان يخضع للناموس و تعمد بالرغم من اننا نحن المحتاجين للعماد و ليس هو لانة اللة الحي الواهب الحياة الابدية ........فكيف يكون الجسد انسانا كاملا اذا لم يفعل كل هذا ؟


> الله معدوم القوة قال يسوع ((انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا)) يوحنا 30:5


لا يا جاهل اللة ليس معدوم القوة يا جاهل 
هذا يدل على ان الابن و الاب واحد و انة لا يستطيع الابن ان يفعل شيئا ضد مشيئة الاب لان الابن و الاب هم واحد وهو الالة القدير ..... اظن اننا تطرقنا قبل ذلك لهذا الموضوع 
لو كنت قرات الموضوع من اولة مكنتش حطيت اسئلتك دي 
بس بعقليتك هذة حتى لو قراتة لكنت ستضع اسئلتك مرة اخرى لانك جاهل و تعتبر جهلك حجة علينا و تجاهر بة 


> الله كان يجهل الوقت ((واما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بها احد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء الا الاب))


يا جاهل انت فاهم اصلا النص يقصد اية ؟ عشان بتقول ان اللة يجهل الوقت ؟ اقرا النص جيدا يا جاهل ستجد ان اللة وحدة هو العالم بالساعة 


> الله لم يكن متعلما ((ولما كان العيد قد انتصف صهد يسوع الى الهيكل وكان يعلم فتعجب اليهود قائلين
> كيف يعرف الكتب ولم يكن يتعلم ))يوحنا 7 : 13-15


اقرا النص جيدا ...معجزة 



> الله المجرب الشيطان جرب الله مدة اربعين يوما ((وللوقت اخرجه الروح الى البرية وكان في البرية
> اربعين يوما يجرب من الشيطان)) مرقس 1 : 12-13
> الشيطان جرب الله باستمرار ((ولما اكمل ابليس كل تجربة فارقه الى حين ))لوقا 13:4
> الله مثل المخطئين مجرب في كل شيء ((بل هو مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية))


نصل الان لنقطة اثبت فيها علماء المسلمون و من يناقش من المسلمون جهلهم المتقع 
كيف سيكون المسيح ناسوتا كاملا ان لم يجرب من الشيطان يا هذا ؟ 

فلكي يكون انسانا كاملا مثلنا و لان الشيطان لم يكن يعرف ماذا يجري كان يجربة الشيطان كمثل اي انسان عادي 
ولكن هنا ظهر الجسد و الناسوت المميز عن كل البشرلانة بلا خطية وغلب الشيطان ولم يستطيع الشيطان ان يدخل الطبيعة الفاسدة بداخلة مثل كل البشر  
فلم يغلبة الشيطان مثلما غلب كل البشر ... جربة الشيطان و لكن لم يستطيع ان يغلبة 
وهنا يتحقق الناسوت الخالي من الخطية ..... وكما يقول النص اللي بتستشهد بية سيادتك " بل هو مجرب في كل شىء مثلنا بلا خطية " ......  فكان ناسوتا كاملا بلا خطية 
فهل كان الشيطان يعلم بخطة الفداء و هل كان يعلم بموعدة وهل كان اللة يريد ان يعرف الشيطان كل هذة الامور ؟ ...... 


> الاله الحق لا يجرب بالشر ((لان الله غير مجرب بالشرور وهو لا يجرب احد))


نعم فاللة لا يجرب احدا 
من يجرب هو الشيطان فقط و الكل انخدعوا و جربوا من الشيطان الا السيد المسيح فلم ينخدع و لم يستطيع الشيطان غلبتة حتى في ناسوتة 


> ماسوى الله فقط يجرب بالشر ((ولكن كل واحد يجرب اذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته))رسالة يعقوب14:1


نعم فالانسان يجرب من الشيطان 
ولكي يكون المسيح انسانا كاملا جرب من الشيطان وهنا الفيصل فلم يستطيع الشيطان غلبتة و ادخال الطبيعة الفاسدة لة و لذلك استحق جسدة ان يكون بلا عيب وبلا دنس وان يكون ناسوتا كاملا بلا خطية ليكون الذبيحة البشرية الخالية من اي خطية التي قدمت فداء عن كل البشر 


> الله يعترف ويتوب قبل بدء الخدمة العلنية ((جاء يسوع من الجليل الى الاردن الى يوحنا ليعتمد منه)) متى13:3
> وكان ذلك يدل على الاعتراف بالخطايا متى 6:3 والتوبة من الذنوب متى 11:3


يا جاهل اظن اني جاوبت في اول مداخلتي عن المعمودية 
ولكن طلعلي من الانجيل ان المسيح اعترف بخطية يا غبي 
المسيح كان بلا خطية يا مدعي 
يخرب بيت تفاسيركم اللولبية الخبيثة ... ياريت تقرا ما قالة يوحنا للمسيح عندما تعمد منة و ما قالة المسيح لة 


> الله لم ياتي لينقذ المخطئين ((ولما كان وحده ساله الذين حوله مع الاثنى عشر عن المثل فقال لهم لقد اعطي لكم ان تعرفوا سر ملكوت الله
> واما الذين هم من خارج فبالا مثال يكون لهم كل شيء لكي يبصروا مبصرين ولا ينظرواويسمعوا سامعين
> ولا يفهموا لئلا يرجعوا فتغفر لهم خطاياهم))مرقس4 : 10-12



النص واضح جدا وها هو تفسيرة 
كلمات السيد تميز بين مجموعتين: الذين له مع الإثني عشر، والذين هم في الخارج [10-11]. فإن سرّ الملكوت لم يعلن للإثني عشر وحدهم بل للذين التفوا حول السيد في كنيسته، أما الذين في الخارج فهم اليهود رافضو الإيمان به. فمن يتمتع بالحياة الكنسية ويكون تابعًا للسيد ينعم بقلب منفتح يدرك سرّ ملكوت الله، أما الذي يبقى في الخارج فلا يقدر أن يدرك السرّ في أعماقه، بل يحرم نفسه بنفسه من المعرفة الإيمانية الحية، فيبصر بعينيه الجسديتين ويسمع بأذنيه الماديتين، أما أعماقه فلا ترى ولا تسمع. وهكذا لا يرجع إلى المخلص ولا يتمتع بغفران خطاياه.
. قدم السيد تعاليمه علانية للجميع، لكن الأمر يحتاج إلى التمتع بإعلان السرّ، هذا السرّ يعطى لكل نفسٍ تأتي إلى السيد مع الإثني عشر( اي تنضم الى المسيحية ) لتنفرد به وتنعم بعمله الخفي فيها. إن كان ملكوت الله يشبه لؤلؤة كثيرة الثمن، فإن الله لا يبخل عن أن يعطيها لكل إنسانٍ يتقدم إليه في جدية يسأله إياها.
تُقدم كلمة الله مجانًا لكنها لا تعلن إلا لمن يشتاق إليها طالبًا معرفة "سرّ ملكوت الله"، الأمر الذي نلمسه بقوة في حياة معلمنا بولس الرسول، إذ يقول: "نتكلم بحكمة الله في سرّ، الحكمة المكتومة التي سبق فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا" (1 كو 2: 7)، ويدعو الإنجيل "سرًا" (أف 6: 19). 
بنفس الفكر نجد السيد المسيح يقدم حياته مبذولة على الصليب علانية، لكنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يتفهم سرّ الصليب إلا الراغب في الالتقاء معه ليتعرف على قوة قيامته. فالصليب تمت أحداثه أمام العالم، أما القيامة فيختبرها الراغبون في التمتع بعملها فيهم، هؤلاء الذين يصعدون مع التلاميذ في علية صهيون يترقبون ظهوره!
 كان اليهود يحسبون الأمم "في الخارج"، إذ لا ينعمون بما تمتع به اليهود من آباء وأنبياء وشريعة مقدسة ومواعيد إلهية. والآن في هذا المثل يكشف لهم السيد أن الذين في الخارج هم اليهود الذين مع ما تمتعوا به من هذه الأمور رفضوا الدخول إلى سرّ الملكوت، فصاروا كما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: يبصرون السيد المسيح يخرج الشياطين فيقولون به شيطان، ويبصرون القائمين من الأموات (مثل لعازر) فلا يسجدون له بل يفكرون في قتله.


> ((الاسد الذي من سبك يهوذا))يوحنا 5:5


اسمة سبط مش سبك 


> جاء الله لليهود فقط ((فاجاب وقال لم ارسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة))متى 24:15


يمكن تكون مش عارف موضع كلامك او متى قال هذا 
القدّيس أغسطينوس: [إننا نفهم من هذا أنه لاق به أن يُعلن عن حضوره بالجسد وميلاده، وعمل معجزاته وقوّة قيامته وسط هذا الشعب، فإنه هكذا قد دبّر الأمر منذ البداية. ما سبق فبُشِّر به قد تحقّق بمجيء المسيح يسوع لأمّة اليهود كي يُقتل، لكنّه يربح منهم الذين سبق فعرفهم، فإنه لم يدن الشعب كلّه، إنّما فحصهم فوجد بينهم تبنًا كثيرًا، ووجد أيضًا حنطة مختفية. منهم ما هو يُحرق، ومنهم ما يملأ المخازن، فإنه من أين جاء الرسل؟!] كما يقول: [لأنه لم يذهب بنفسه للأمم، بل أرسل تلاميذه، فيتحقّق ما قاله النبي: "شعب لم أعرفه يتعبّد لي" (مز 18: 43). انظر كيف أوضحت النبوّة الأمر كيف تحقّق؟! تحدّثت بوضوح: "شعب لم أعرفه"؛ كيف؟ يكمّل قائلاً: "من سماع الأذن يسمعون لي" (مز 18: 44)، أي يؤمنون لا خلال النظر بل خلال السمع، لهذا نال الأمم مديحًا عظيمًا. فإن (اليهود) رأوه فقتلوه، الأمم سمعوا عنه وآمنوا به.] 
عرفت بقى هو قصدة هنا اية ؟ ( حضورة بالجسد و الميلاد كان لبني اسرائيل )
ولكن بعدما اكمل رسالة الفداء و الخلاص و عند صعودو قال لتلاميذة " اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع و اكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها " مرقس 16/15 


> يوجد صفات اخرى ايضا ولا كن اكتفي بهذا فهذه الصفات تجعلني على يقين ان عيسى
> انسان وليس اله


المشكلة في ان العقل المقفول هيفضل مقفول 
فكيف سيكون المسيح انسانا كاملا بجانب كونة الها كاملا اذا لم يكن جسدا كاملا ؟
" انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان " 


> وليس اله وبغض النظر عن ماسوف ترد علي فهذه صفات انسان عادي وبسيط وليس الها


مش عاوز اقولها للمرة السادسة


----------



## Basilius (24 مارس 2007)

> ولاكن على من لا لا لا انا لا استطيع ان اقبل دينك لسبب بسيط جدا وهو ليس فيه العدل والمساوات ابدا
> يوجد مسيحي جيد ولا يسرق ولايزني و يوجد مسيحي يشرب الخمر ويسرق ويزني ويطرب ويقتل وكلاهما
> يؤمن بالمسيح الاول يدخل الجنة والثاني يدخل الجنة بدون عقاب ابدا لانه امن با المسيحية هل يستوي الاول باثاني لا اظن ذلك لا كن في الاسلام يوم القيامة يعاقب ان فعل عمل لا يرضاها الله حتى بالنية



ومن قال لك ان المسيحي اللذي يؤمن بالمسيح و يفعل كل ما تقولة يكون اصلا مؤمنا بكلام السيد لة المجد 
بطلوا جهل و غباء بقى 
الكلام دة عندك انت بس " وان زنى و ان سرق يا رسول اللة قال وان " 


> كان يعمل الفاحشة ولم يعاقب
> في الدنيا ففي الاخرة في الجنة سواء ولهم الحياة الابدية



"لا تضلوا. لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان و لا فاسقون، … ولا سارقون ولا طماعون، ولا سكيرون يرثون ملكوت الله. (1 كورنثوس 6: 9 و 10). 
عرفت انك جاهل و مدعي ؟
اما انت فستسرق و تزني و تدخل الجنة حسب كلام رسولك


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (24 مارس 2007)

هل قال يسوعك اوربك ان تتكلم مع الناس بهذه الطريقة وان تتعامل معهم هكذا 
اف لك واف لاجابتك


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (24 مارس 2007)

هل قال يسوعك اوربك ان تتكلم مع الناس بهذه الطريقة وان تتعامل معهم هكذا 
اف لك واف لاجابتك


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (24 مارس 2007)

هل قال يسوعك اوربك ان تتكلم مع الناس بهذه الطريقة وان تتعامل معهم هكذا 
اف لك واف لاجابتك


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (24 مارس 2007)

هل قال يسوعك اوربك ان تتكلم مع الناس بهذه الطريقة وان تتعامل معهم هكذا 
اف لك واف لاجابتك


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (24 مارس 2007)

على كل حال  انا اسال وانت تجيب وقلت الادب منك وليست مني والله قبل ان ادخل هذا المنتدى كان لي بعض الاصدقاء من النصارى وكان هناك شيء من الود بيننا ولاكن الان لا استطيع ان ادخله بيت فليس جديرا بذلك الاحترام واقول ربما  هنالك احد جيد لكي احاوره
وهذه مداخلتي 
ان المسيح تكلم علانية وذلك حسب النص الوارد في انجيل يوحنا الأصحاح 18 العدد 20 :
اجابة يسوع انا كلمت العالم علانية انا علمت كل حين فى المجمع وفى الهيكل حيث جتمع اليهود دائما وفى الخفاء لم اتكلم بشئ

ومن هنا اسمحلي ان أطالبك بما جاء علانية على لسان المسيح فيما يلي :
أين قال المسيح علانية انه الله ?
أين طلب المسيح علانية أن يعبدوه ?
أين قال المسيح علانية شيئا عن خهطيئة أدم وهي سبب التجسد ?
أين قال المسيح علانية أنه الله الظاهر في الجسد ?
أين قال المسيح علانية انه طبيعتين بشرية والهية ?
أين قال المسيح علانية انه ناسوت ولاهوت ?
انتبه اني اطلب كلام المسيح نفسه عن نفسه ولا أعتقد ان الأله يحتاج شخصا أخر ليعبر عنه فهو الوحيد القادر على ان يعرفنا بطبيعته


----------



## Basilius (24 مارس 2007)

تلك الارسالية من الاب و الابن كانت من نفس الجوهر الالهي فيقول 
" أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ " (يو14/10) .
" صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ" (يو14/11
" أَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ لأَنِّي مِنْهُ وَهُوَ أَرْسَلَنِي" (يو7/29)
" أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ" (يو10/30) ، 

*" انت بلا عزر ايها الانسان " *


----------



## My Rock (24 مارس 2007)

كفاية نسخ و لصق يا نذير..
استخدم عقلك...


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (27 مارس 2007)

على كل حال المشاركات تحذف وانا سوف اعيد الكتابة مرة اخرى 
انني لا اتعب ولاتوجد عندي اعمل اخرى سوى الجلوس امام هذه الشاشة
وانني قلت انا عندي مداخلات كتبتها انا وربما يوجد مداخلة او اكثر نقل المهم سوف اكتب 
مايدور في ذهني وارجو ان لا تحذف ايضا 
وارجو الرد باختصار وادب فانتم تقولون انكم انتم لا تردون بل روح القدس توحي اليكم لكي تردوا ولا اظن ان روح القدس توحي بالفاظ قبيحة يا((AVADA CADAVRA)) 
والمداخلة هي 
اذا كان الفداء و قتل الله هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص كما تدعون ، لماذا كان الله يهلك الامم السابقة لاصرارها على الكفر مثل قوم نوح عندما اهلكهم الطوفان و قوم لوط وقوم عاد...............الخ فهل الله يغير سياسته 180 درجة و على النقيض تماما ، و اذا كان الله يعد للفداء فلماذا اهدر دماء الامم السابقة ...فهل الله بهذا التناقض ؟ و أين كان عدله و أين كانت محبته عندما أهلك الامم السابقة طالما تقولون انه ضحى و بذل ابنه الوحيد لخلاص البشر و اثبات محبته لهم أم كان الله يجرب طرق الاهلاك و الابادة ثم ثبت له فشلها فقرر تغيير سياسته الى النقيض بحيث يتم قتله هو نفسه ؟ أم ان الله كان قاسيا و شريرا - أستغفر الله - ثم تاب عن شره و قرر التكفير عن الماضى العنيف بعقاب نفسه بقتلها ؟

و هل الله لا يستطيع الغفران بدون هذه المسرحية الدموية البربرية المهينة ، و هل يلزم ان يتم اهانة الله و ضربه و البصق عليه ؟ هل هذا اله ، اين العقول ، الله خالق السموات و الارض يتم قتله و التمثيل بجثته على الصليب 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالْأَرْضُ جَمِيعاً قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّماوَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ 

ان الله لا يمكن ان يتحول من محاسبة البشر و اهلاكهم الى عقاب نفسه و قتلها ؟ ..انها نظرية فاسدة و تتناقض مع السياسة الالهية التى استمرت لالاف السنين .

.ان منطق الحق يقول ان الله اذا كان يعد للفداء لاثبات محبته لللبشر كما تزعمون لم يكن ليهلك الامم السابقة ابدا بعذاب الاستئصال ، لان هذا الاستئصال يتناقض بديهيا و جذريا مع المحبة المزعومة .، و لان الله يحب المؤمنين العابدين و لا يحب الكافرين المصرين على كفرهم و ينبغى عليه حسابهم.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قَالُواْ اتَّخَذَ اللّهُ وَلَداً سُبْحَانَهُ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ إِنْ عِندَكُم مِّن سُلْطَانٍ بِهَـذَا أَتقُولُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ


----------



## Basilius (27 مارس 2007)

> ولا اظن ان روح القدس توحي بالفاظ قبيحة يا((avada Cadavra))


 
لاتتكلم عن الروح القدس لانك لا تعرفه


> اذا كان الفداء و قتل الله هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص كما تدعون


ماذا تقصد بكلمة قتل اللة هذة 
احب ان توضح....بما انك عالم في المسيحيات و جهبز 
هل غيرت من موضوعك عن الوهية المسيح لكي تتكلم في الفداء ؟؟؟؟؟ لانك بكل بساطة لا تناقش بل مجرد ناقل فقط ؟؟؟؟ اعتقد هذا .... بل انا متاكد انك ناقل فقط .
لا تغير في الموضوع 
ومازال الدليل على كلامك الاول مفقود ولم تاتي بة .....لانك مجرد نااااااااقل 
للمرة الثانية لا تغير في المواضيع 


> لماذا كان الله يهلك الامم السابقة لاصرارها على الكفر مثل قوم نوح عندما اهلكهم الطوفان و قوم لوط وقوم عاد...............الخ فهل الله يغير سياسته 180 درجة و على النقيض تماما ، و اذا كان الله يعد للفداء فلماذا اهدر دماء الامم السابقة


 
وهل معنى الفداء ان الانسان يعمل ما بدالة مادام فداة الرب ؟ 
هل يعمل كل ما يغضب الرب على اساس انة تم فداءة و خلصة الرب 
انت فكرك مثلا ان لو واحد زنا او قتل يبقى اللة يفدية لكي لا يحاسبة ؟ 
او فكرك ان الفداء يمنع ان اللة يحاسب الانسان على شرورة ؟ 
او فكرك ان اللذين كانوا قبل الفداء وفداهم الرب فسوف يدخلوا الملكوت بدون حساب ؟ 

لا 
اذا كانت هذة فكرتك او اعتقد فكرة كل المسلمين ...فكرة خاطئة 

اللة فدى الانسان و خلصة من حكم الموت الابدي اللذي اصدرة "فقال لادم يوم تاكل من هذة الشجرة موتا تموت" و اكل ادم و دخلت الطبيعة الفاسدة لجنس البشر 
حتى الانسان الجيد فقد ورث الطبيعة الفاسدة (فطبيعة ادم قبل الخطيئة كان مختلفة بعد الخطيئة ) و قداصدر الرب حكمة العادل بالموت الابدي فهذا الانسان صالحا ولكنة موجود الان بطبيعة فاسدة حتى ولو فعل خطية واحدة فقط فهو مولود بالطبيعة الفاسدة المختلفة عن الطبيعة الطاهرة التي خلق اللة ادم بها و اهلتة ان يمكث مع اللة قبل ان يخطىء 
فحتى بعد ان عاش ادم 
وفعل الخير مثلا فاللة قد اصدر حكما بالموت الابدي ولا رجوع في هذا الحكم لانة حكما الهيا 
فحتى الانسان الجيد امام الرب فانة صالح ولكن قد اصدر الرب حكمة بالموت الابدي عندما دخلت الخطية الى جنس البشر واصبحت طبيعة فاسدة فهذا الانسان قد ورث الطبيعة الفاسدة وولد على غير الطهارة التي كان عليها ادم قبل معصيتة للرب 
فهل سيترك اللة هذا الانسان الصالح بدون فداءة مع العلم ان اللة قد اصدر حكما بالموت الابدي ضد هذة الطبيعة الفاسدة ؟؟؟ ومع العلم ايضا ان اللة لا يرجع و يغير في احكامة وان رحمتة و محبتة للبشر لا تتعارض مع عدلة في تنفيذ احكامة 
فهل سيترك هذا الانسان ؟؟؟ ام هل سيرجع و يتراجع عن حكمة ؟ اذا تراجع عن حكمة فهنا صفة الرحمة قد طغت على صفة العدل الالهي فلا يستحق عندها ان يكون الها 
فاخذ الرب هذا الحكم بدلا من الانسان بالذبيحة التي قدمت فداءا للبشرية في شخص المسيح 
فداء لكل البشرية من اول ادم الى يومنا هذا .... فهل معنى ان يتم فداء الانسان ان يعمل ما يحلو لة من شرور ؟؟ تم فداء الانسان من حكم اللة الازلي بالموت الابدي ...لان عدل اللة لا يتعارض مع محبتة .....فهل تظن انة بعد الفداء او ان الانسان المفدي يعمل ما يحلو لة من شرور ؟ لا 

حتى قبل الفداء فالصالح من البشر كان قد ورث الطبيعة الفاسدة بدخول الخطية للجنس البشري و حكم اللة لا رجعة فية فتم الفداء لكي لا يهلك الصالح ايضا ويقول الكتاب " لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن بة " اي اننا جميعا بطبيعة فاسدة على نقيض الطبيعة الطاهرة التي خلق اللة ادم عليهاقبل ان يخطىء 
فهل هناك انسان واحد وجد بطبيعة طاهرة يا زميل ؟ ..... (الا المسيح )
ففدى المسيح من هم قبلة ايضا من اول ادم فداهم من حكم الموت المحقق و الانفصال عن اللة .....( لان اللة لا يرجع في كلامة ).... واما من كان شريرا حتى قبل المسيح فم فداؤة من حكم الموت الابدي ولكن شرورة و بعدة عن طريق الرب لا تدخلة الملكوت 
حتى من هم بعد المسيح من يفعل الشر ولا ينفذ وصايا اللة فالى البحيرة المتقدة بالنار 
وليس كما تظن ان المسيح فدى من بعدة لكي يخطئوا و يعملوا حسب هواهم 
هذا ليس بصحيحا 
فحكم اللة بالموت الابديكان حكما الهيا واجب التنفيذ 





> و هل الله لا يستطيع الغفران بدون هذه المسرحية الدموية البربرية المهينة


وهل يتعارض عدل اللة مع محبتة يا سيدي الناقل ؟ 
اذا طغت صفة من صفات الالة على اخرى فلا يستحق ان يكون الة 


> و هل يلزم ان يتم اهانة الله و ضربه و البصق عليه ؟ هل هذا اله ، اين العقول


معلش برضة فهمني الحتة دي 
اصل انا تلميذ صغير و انت عالم جهبز في المسيحيات ودليل علمك انت هربت الى مبدا الفداء 
ولم تعلق حتى على الموضوع من اول مشاركات فية بل جئت و رميت بكل المقالات ولم تستطع مناقشة المشاركات الاولى من الموضوع 


> وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالْأَرْضُ جَمِيعاً قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّماوَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ


وهذا اشكال و مشكلة عويصة في الاسلام 
لان المسيحية واضحة تماما اللة لا يرى و غير محدود و سرمديا مثلما يقول الكتاب " لا احد يرى الاب " بل راينا تجسد الكلمة اللوغوس في شخص يسوع المسيح 
اما الاسلام فهو لا يؤمن بالتجسد فهل روح اللة لها يدا يمنى ؟ ام للة ذاتة مجسم ؟ 
عجيب امركم يا مسلمين 


> ان منطق الحق يقول ان الله اذا كان يعد للفداء لاثبات محبته لللبشر كما تزعمون لم يكن ليهلك الامم السابقة ابدا بعذاب الاستئصال ، لان هذا الاستئصال يتناقض بديهيا و جذريا مع المحبة المزعومة .،


بص فوق المداخلة كدة يا سيادة الناقل و ستجد اني اجبتك 
اذا كنت تعتقد اننا نؤمن اننا نفعل ما يحلو لنا مادام المسيح فدانافهذا خطا 


> قَالُواْ اتَّخَذَ اللّهُ وَلَداً سُبْحَانَهُ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ إِنْ عِندَكُم مِّن سُلْطَانٍ بِهَـذَا أَتقُولُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ


وهذا اشكالا اخر في قرانك 
لانة لا يعلم من هو ابن اللة الكلمة اللوجوس اللذي من نفس الجوهر الالهي للاب 
يجهل كل شىء عن المسيحية و ينسب ما قالوة الابيونيين للمسيحيين 
دة حتى نسب ليهود انهم قالوا ان عزير ابن اللة وهم لا يعرفوا عزير ولا بذير 
انتهى 
وياريت متغيرش الموضوع 
ولو عاوز تعرف اكثر عن مبدا الفداء اتعب حالك و تفقد المواضيع في هذا القسم 
لاننا تكلمنا فيها كثيرا جدا .... ومش اللي هنعيدة نزيدة 
انتهى


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (28 مارس 2007)

*#############*

*حرر لقلة الادب*

*Fadie*


----------



## Fadie (28 مارس 2007)

*يا من تسمى نفسك بنذير*

*نسخ و لصق , قلة أدب هيحذف فورا فكن انسانا عاقلا و استخدم عقلك ولا تلغيه و تنقل عن اخرين و دعك من أسلوب الصوت العالى فلن يجدى و اطرح ما عندك بأدب*


----------



## Basilius (28 مارس 2007)

هوة اللي هنعيدة نزيدة ولا اية بالظبط ؟
جميل جدا انك لا تقرا الموضوع من اولة 
اقرا الموضوع من اولة يا هذا 
جزء كبير من اجابة سؤالك موجود في هذة الصفحة 
ارحمونا من الخبث شوية
انتهى


----------



## نذيرابومحمد (28 مارس 2007)

انك على مايبدو يا AVADA CADAVRA لا تجيد الغة العربية جيدا 
اريد ان اسالك سوال في انجيل متى الاصحاح 9  الفقرة 9 اية تقول  جاء يسوع فنظر فوجد متى جالس 
فقال له متى اتبعني انا اسال من كتب هذا هل هو الله هل هو عيسى هل هو متي 
انا اقول لك لا هذا ولا هذا ولا ذاك لان لو متى كتب هذا لقال جاء يسوع نحوي وقال لي اتبعني فسر لي لوسمحت


----------



## Fadie (28 مارس 2007)

*هذا هو المسلم المفلس حينما لا يجد ردا يهرب من الموضوع!*


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

المسيح مش اله سطحى حتى يقول كده انا هو انا هو بس من غير افعال لكن مهما قال و عمل اللى مش عاوز يصدق برضه مش هيصدق:

انجيل يوحنا:

-والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك *بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم*

-احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني *ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن*

-ايها الآب اريد ان هؤلاء الذين اعطيتني يكونون معي حيث اكون انا لينظروا مجدي الذي اعطيتني *لانك احببتني قبل انشاء العالم*

-*كل ما للآب هو لي*.لهذا قلت انه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم

-قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.*ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي*

-لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم ابي ايضا.ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه. 8 *قال له فيلبس يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا. 9 قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس*.*الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب* فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب. 10 ألست تؤمن اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ

-*والذي يراني يرى الذي ارسلني*. 46 انا قد جئت نورا الى العالم حتى كل من يؤمن بي لا يمكث في الظلمة


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

المسيح مش اله سطحى حتى يقول كده انا هو انا هو بس من غير افعال لكن مهما قال و عمل اللى مش عاوز يصدق برضه مش هيصدق:

انجيل يوحنا:

-والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك *بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم*

-احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني *ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن*

-ايها الآب اريد ان هؤلاء الذين اعطيتني يكونون معي حيث اكون انا لينظروا مجدي الذي اعطيتني *لانك احببتني قبل انشاء العالم*

-*كل ما للآب هو لي*.لهذا قلت انه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم

-قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.*ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي*

-لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم ابي ايضا.ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه. 8 *قال له فيلبس يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا. 9 قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس*.*الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب* فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب. 10 ألست تؤمن اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ

-*والذي يراني يرى الذي ارسلني*. 46 انا قد جئت نورا الى العالم حتى كل من يؤمن بي لا يمكث في الظلمة


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

المسيح مش اله سطحى حتى يقول كده انا هو انا هو بس من غير افعال لكن مهما قال و عمل اللى مش عاوز يصدق برضه مش هيصدق:

انجيل يوحنا:

-والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك *بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم*

-احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني *ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن*

-ايها الآب اريد ان هؤلاء الذين اعطيتني يكونون معي حيث اكون انا لينظروا مجدي الذي اعطيتني *لانك احببتني قبل انشاء العالم*

-*كل ما للآب هو لي*.لهذا قلت انه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم

-قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.*ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي*

-لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم ابي ايضا.ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه. 8 *قال له فيلبس يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا. 9 قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس*.*الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب* فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب. 10 ألست تؤمن اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ

-*والذي يراني يرى الذي ارسلني*. 46 انا قد جئت نورا الى العالم حتى كل من يؤمن بي لا يمكث في الظلمة


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

انجيل لوقا:

- فلما رأى ايمانهم قال له ايها الانسان *مغفورة لك خطاياك*. 21 فابتدأ الكتبة والفريسيون يفكرون قائلين *من هذا الذي يتكلم بتجاديف*.*من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده*

-ليس احد يعرف من هو الابن الا الآب ولا من هو الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له



-


----------



## Jesus is God (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

انجيل مرقس:

-الارواح النجسة حينما نظرته خرّت له *وصرخت قائلة انك انت ابن الله. 12 واوصاهم كثيرا ان لا يظهروه*

-فيما هم يأكلون اخذ يسوع خبزا وبارك وكسر واعطاهم وقال *خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي. 23 ثم اخذ الكاس وشكر واعطاهم فشربوا منها كلهم. 24 وقال لهم هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين*. 25 الحق اقول لكم اني لا اشرب بعد من نتاج الكرمة الى ذلك اليوم حينما اشربه جديدا في ملكوت الله. 26 ثم سبّحوا وخرجوا الى جبل الزيتون

-وقال لهم اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها. 16 *من آمن واعتمد خلص.ومن لم يؤمن يدن.* 17 وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين.*يخرجون الشياطين باسمي *

- السماء والارض تزولان ولكن *كلامي لا يزول*.


----------



## Jesus is God (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

انجيل متى:

-حينئذ قال لهم يسوع كلكم تشكّون فيّ في هذه الليلة *لانه مكتوب انياضرب الراعي فتتبدد خراف الرعية*. 32 ولكن *بعد قيامي* اسبقكم الى الجليل

-فقال له يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانه.لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون. 53 *أتظن اني لا استطيع الآن ان اطلب الى ابي فيقدم لي اكثر من اثني عشر جيشا من الملائكة. 54 فكيف تكمل الكتب انه هكذا ينبغي ان يكون*

-فاجاب رئيس الكهنة وقال له استحلفك بالله الحي ان تقول لنا *هل انت المسيح ابن الله. 64 قال له يسوع انت قلت.وايضا اقول لكم من الآن تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا على سحاب السماء*. 65 فمزّق رئيس الكهنة حينئذ ثيابه قائلا قد جدّف.ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود.ها قد سمعتم تجديفه.

-18 فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.*دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض*. 19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم *وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس*. 20 وعلموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به.وها *انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر*.آمين


----------



## مسلم للأبد (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى  والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين المصطفى سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله واصحابه ومن تبعهم بأحسان الي يوم الدين اما بعد

فهذه اول رسالة لي في هذا المنتدى أبعثها لكل عضو موجود فيه

وبأذن الله سوف أكون لكم الحق والطريق والحياه ولا أريد من احد الدهشة فأنا عبدالله ولست رسول مثل المسيح عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ولكني قلت هذا لأني أؤمن بدين الحق وهذا هو الطريق للحياه الأبدية كما قال المسيح في يوحنا 17:3 (هذه هي الحياه الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنك انت الأله الحقيقي وحدك والمسيح الذي أرسلته ) وقال في يوحنا 6:27 (اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الابدية الذي يعطيكم ابن الانسان لان هذا *الله* الآب قد ختمه.)

في البدء أريد من الأصدقاء الرد على هذه الأسئلة بوضوح أو النقاش في احداها 

أين قال يسوع أنا الله؟ أين طلب يسوع العبادة؟ أين قال يسوع أنا الله الظاهر في الجسد؟ أين قال أنا جئت من أجل الخطيئة الأصلية؟ أين قال يسوع أنا الله الإبن؟ أين قال يسوع أنا الله الكلمة؟ أين قال يسوع أنا الله الأقنوم الثاني؟


----------



## Christian Knight (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*جميع اسئلتك وشبهاتك تم الرد عليها فى الصفحات السابقة بهذا الموضوع, فهل لديك جديد ولا هتكرر نفس الاسطوانة؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*



مسلم للأبد قال:


> وبأذن الله سوف أكون لكم الحق والطريق والحياه ولا أريد من احد الدهشة فأنا عبدالله ولست رسول مثل المسيح عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ولكني قلت هذا لأني أؤمن بدين الحق وهذا هو الطريق للحياه الأبدية كما قال المسيح في يوحنا 17:3 (هذه هي الحياه الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنك انت الأله الحقيقي وحدك والمسيح الذي أرسلته ) وقال في يوحنا 6:27 (اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الابدية الذي يعطيكم ابن الانسان لان هذا *الله* الآب قد ختمه.)


 
اولا, الله وحده الطريق, و الله وحده هو الحق, وهو وحده الحياة
اما اقتباسك من يحنا 3 و العدد 16 و ليس17
فالظاهر انك لا تعرف ابسط قوانين الايمان المسيحي, فنحن نؤمن بما جائ

"*الحياة الأبدية*": إذ يقدم المسيح نفسه ذبيحة يبطل مفعول الخطية وهو الموت، ويثبت في المؤمنين وهم فيه، فيتمتعوا به بكونه الحياة التي لا تُقاوم. به يعبر المؤمن فوق حدود الزمن، فتتمتع النفس بالخلود في السماء، ويتمجد الجسد حاملاً طبيعة جديدة لائقة بالأبدية. دُعي الخلاص المقدم من السيد المسيح *حياة أبدية* للأسباب الآتية: ​*أولاً​*: صار للمؤمن حق الوقوف أمام العدالة الإلهية متحصنًا بذبيحة المسيح التي تحميه من الموت الأبدي.​*ثانيًا​*: صار للحياة حتى في العالم الحاضر طعمها الخاص ورسالتها، حيث يبث المؤمن في الآخرين روح السعادة والفرح والسلام الداخلي خلال عمل السيد المسيح الخلاصي.​*ثالثًا​*: حياة أبدية، لأنها تتعدى حدود الزمن، وتتحدى الموت. ​*رابعًا​*: تكشف عن خلود المؤمن نفسًا وجسدًا.​*"أن يعرفوك": المعرفة​* هي طريق الحياة الأبدية، معرفة الآب الإله الحقيقي وحده، والعبادة له، والطاعة، وقبول السيد المسيح المعلم والذبيحة والكاهن والمخلص، المسيح الحقيقي وحده.
"*الإله الحقيقي*": الله ليس اسما مجردًا أو فكرة في الذهن، لكنه الإله الحقيقي الذي ينشغل بخليقته، ويهتم بخلاص بني البشر، العملي في حبه اللانهائي. هذا الذي في حبه الإلهي أرسل ابنه الوحيد خلاصًا للبشر. إنها ليست معرفة عقلانية مجردة، لكنها معرفة اختبار وتذوق لخطة الله الخلاصية. إنها تجاوب مع هذه الخطة، فيقبل المؤمن يسوع المسيح ربًا وفاديًا ومعلمًا ومشبعًا لكل احتياجاته. قبول عملي لإرسالية السيد المسيح الإلهية. فيتمتع المؤمن بتجديد حياته المستمر خلال عمل روح الله القدوس. بهذا فإن *المعرفة هي حياة وشركة مع من نتعرف عليه*. ما قيل عن الله الحقيقي وحده لا يحمل هنا تعارضًا مع يسوع المسيح، إنما مع العبادة الوثنية وتعدد الآلهة.
يترجم البعض هذا النص: "*لكي يعرفوك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته، الإله الحقيقي وحده*".
يرى *القديس أمبروسيوس* أن المؤمن أشبه بتاجرٍ ناصحٍ يتقدم إلى مائدة الصيارفة الروحية ليقدم الوزنات والتمسك بالوعود الإلهية مقابل تمتعه بالحياة الأبدية المجانية، فينعم بالمعرفة الإلهية الحقيقية.
v هذه هي كلمة الرب، هذه هي الوزنة الثمينة التي بها تخلصون. هذا المال يلزم أن يُرى على مائدة النفوس حتى بالتجارة الدائمة الصادقة للعملات الصالحة يمكن التنقل في كل مكان بشراء الحياة الأبدية. "*هذه هي الحياة الأبدية*" التي تهبها لنا أيها الآب القدير مجانًا، لكي نعرف أنك "*أنت هو الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته*" (3).
v بهذا يضع النهاية لأتباع سابيليوس (الذين يدعون أن الأقانيم الثلاثة مجرد ثلاثة أسماء أو أشكال لأقنومٍ واحدٍ) ولليهود، هؤلاء الذين سمعوه يتكلم. فالأولون يلزمهم ألا يقولوا أن الآب هو ذاته الابن، إذ كان يمكنهم هذا لو لم يُضف "*المسيح*" إلى العبارة، والآخرون يلزمهم ألا يفصلوا الابن عن الآب.
v تقول الكتب المقدسة أن الحياة الأبدية تستند على معرفة الإلهيات وعلى ثمر الأعمال الصالحة.​*القديس أمبروسيوس ​*v "*الإله الحقيقي وحدك*"، يقول ذلك بطريقة ما لتمييزه عن الذين ليسوا بآلهة، إذ كان على وشك أن يرسلهم إلى الأمم... أما إذا لم يقبل (الهراطقة) هذا، بل بسبب كلمة "*وحده*" يرفضون أن يكون الابن هو الله الحقيقي، فهم بهذا يرفضون كونه الله نهائيًا... لكن إن كان الابن هو الله، وهو ابن الله الذي يدعى "*الإله* *وحده*"، فمن الواضح أنه هو أيضًا الإله الحقيقي وأن "*وحده*" توضع للتمييز عن الآخرين. 
لو أن الابن ليس هو الإله الحقيقي فكيف يكون هو "الحق"؟ ،لأن الحق يفوق بمراحل "الحقيقي".​*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
v أولاً​*: لا توجد حياة أبدية في الاعتراف بالله الآب بدون يسوع المسيح. ​*v ثانيًا​*: يتمجد المسيح في الآب. فالحياة الأبدية بكل دقة هي أن نعرف الإله الحقيقي وحده ونعرف ذاك الذي أرسله، يسوع المسيح. 
v إذن يتمجد الآب بالابن الذي عرفناه به. 
المجد هو هذا أن الابن، إذ صار جسدًا، قبل منه سلطانًا على كل جسد، مع القيام بإعادتنا للحياة الأبدية... 
ولكن ماذا تحتوى أبدية الحياة؟ تخبرنا كلماته: الحياة هي "أن* يعرفوك*" الإله الحقيقي وحده ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته. هل يوجد أي شك أو أية صعوبة هنا أو أي تضارب؟ الحياة هي أن تعرف الإله الحقيقي وحده.

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## Jesus is God (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

و دى آيات تانية بيكلم فيها يسوع بصفتهم عبيد للرب و هو الرب المعبود يعنى واضحة و صريحة مش محتاجة فلسفة ولا تأويل:

انجيل يوحنا
هذه هي وصيتي ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما احببتكم. 13 ليس لاحد حب اعظم من هذا ان يضع احد نفسه لاجل احبائه. 14 انتم احبائي ان فعلتم ما اوصيكم به. 15 لا اعود اسميكم عبيدا لان العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل 
سيده.لكني قد سميتكم احباء لاني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من ابي

20 اذكروا الكلام الذي قلته لكم ليس عبد اعظم من سيده.ان كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم.وان كانوا قد حفظوا كلامي فسيحفظون كلامكم. 21 لكنهم انما يفعلون بكم هذا كله من اجل اسمي لانهم لا يعرفون الذي ارسلني.

و آيات اخرى صريحة و واضحة لمن يريد ان يعرف بصدق:

-فقال لهم يسوع: أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضًا به» (يوحنا8: 25) 

قاصدا انه الله الذى كلمهم من قبل فى العهد القديم

-قال لنيقوديموس أيضًا: 
لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأن لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم، بل ليخلص به العالم. الذي يؤمن به لا يدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد (يوحنا3: 16) 

-قال المسيح لليهود: «أنتم من أسفل، *أما أنا فمن فوق*. أنتم من هذا العالم، *أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم *(يوحنا8: 23)

-لأني قد *نزلت من السماء* ليس لأعمل مشيئتي، بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني (يوحنا6: 38)

-كثيرون *سيقولون لي *في ذلك اليوم: ”*يا رب يا رب*: أ ليس باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟“ حينئذ أصرح لهم إني ما أعرفكم (متى7: 22)

-لأنه حيثما *اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم *(متى 18: 20)

-المسيح بعد أن خلص مجنون كورة الجدريين قال له:
اذهب إلى بيتك وإلى أهلك واخبرهم *كم صنع الرب بك ورحمك* (مرقس 5: 19)

- 13 ولما جاء يسوع الى نواحي قيصرية فيلبس سأل تلاميذه قائلا من يقول الناس اني انا ابن الانسان. 14 فقالوا.قوم يوحنا المعمدان.وآخرون ايليا.وآخرون ارميا او واحد من الانبياء. 15 فقال لهم وانتم من تقولون اني انا. 16 فاجاب سمعان بطرس وقال *انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي. 17 فاجاب يسوع وقال له طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا.ان لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن ابي الذي في السموات*.18 وانا اقول لك ايضا انت بطرس *وعلى هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها*. 19 *وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات*.فكل ما تربطه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السموات.وكل ما تحله على الارض يكون محلولا في السموات. 20 حينئذ اوصى تلاميذه ان لا يقولوا لاحد انه يسوع المسيح


----------



## Jesus is God (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

30 فقالوا له فأية آية تصنع لنرى ونؤمن بك.ماذا تعمل. 31 آباؤنا اكلوا المّن في البرية كما هو مكتوب انه اعطاهم خبزا من السماء ليأكلوا

    32 فقال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم ليس موسى اعطاكم الخبز من السماء بل ابي يعطيكم الخبز الحقيقي من السماء. 33 *لان خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم*. 34 فقالوا له يا سيد اعطنا في كل حين هذا الخبز. 35 *فقال لهم يسوع انا هو خبز الحياة.من يقبل اليّ فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش ابدا.* 36 ولكني قلت لكم انكم قد رأيتموني ولستم تؤمنون. 37 كل ما يعطيني الآب فاليّ يقبل ومن يقبل اليّ لا اخرجه خارجا. 38 *لاني قد نزلت من السماء *ليس لاعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي ارسلني. 39 وهذه مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني ان كل ما اعطاني لا أتلف منه شيئا بل اقيمه في اليوم الاخير. 40 لان هذه هي مشيئة الذي ارسلني ان كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة ابدية *وانا اقيمه في اليوم الاخير*


----------



## Jesus is God (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

هنا آية واضحة و صريحة كان اليهود فيها بيرفضوا ان المسيح آله اللى هما فاكزينه انسان بس بالظبط زى المسلمين دلوقتى
و رد المسيح واضح و صريح لم ينكر فيه ابدا الوهيته 

انجيل يوحنا:

 وكان عيد التجديد في اورشليم وكان شتاء. 23 وكان يسوع يتمشى في الهيكل في رواق سليمان. 24 فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له الى متى تعلّق انفسنا.ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا. 25 اجابهم يسوع اني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون.الاعمال التي انا اعملها باسم ابي هي تشهد لي. 26 ولكنكم لستم تؤمنون لانكم لستم من خرافي كما قلت لكم. 27 خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني. 28 وانا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الابد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي. 29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي. 30 انا والآب واحد

31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه. 32 اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي.بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني. 33 *اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها*. 34 اجابهم يسوع أليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم انا قلت انكم آلهة. 35 ان قال آلهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله.ولا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب. 36 فالذي قدسه الآب وارسله الى العالم أتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله. 37 *ان كنت لست اعمل اعمال ابي فلا تؤمنوا بي. 38 ولكن ان كنت اعمل فان لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالاعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا ان الآب فيّ وانا فيه*


----------



## Jesus is God (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

عندما تدرس حياة يسوع المسيح عليه السلام، تكتشف رويدا رويدا انه قد كشف لتلاميذه عن خطة وهدف مجيئه الى الارض. 

من ذلك الوقت ابتدأ يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه انه ينبغي ان يذهب الى اورشليم، ويتألم كثيرا من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم.
متى 16: 21

قام المسيح بشيء يصعب على بني البشر القيام به. لقد *اخبرنا بصورة دقيقة كيف سيتم أخذه للموت. لم يذكر الطريقة التي سيقتل بها فقط، وانما ذكر  الاحداث التي سوف تؤدي الى هذا الموت ايضا*. وكان بطرس احد تلاميذه، لا يحب الاستماع الى ذلك.

فاخذه بطرس اليه وابتدأ ينتهره قائلا حاشاك يا رب. لا يكون لك هذا.
متى 16: 22

*ويشبه بطرس في نواحي كثيرة العديد من الناس اليوم، الذين ينكرون ان يكون قد حدث شيء مثل هذا للمسيح اذا كان هو حقا ابن الله. ولكن المسيح قال لبطرس كلاما عنفيا:*

*فالتفت وقال لبطرس اذهب عني يا شيطان*. انت معثرة لي لانك لا تهتم بما لله  لكن بما للناس.                           
متى 16: 23

*وقال المسيح لبطرس ...انت تحت تأثير الشيطان ولا تفهم خطة الله*.. لان المسيح : يقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم
متى 16: 21


----------



## Jesus is God (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

هل يئستم من الرد فجايين بقصصكم الخايبة اللى ملهاش دعوة بالموضوع خالص 
فعلا صدق المسيح لما قال فى وصفه للشيطان و اتباعه انه كذاب و ابو الكذابين


----------



## Jesus is God (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*



maryam-muslima قال:


> لا اخي نحن المسيح هم الكدابين و المسلمون هم الصادقون



افادك الله
مش انتى مسلمة برضه ولا لسة مش عارفة مين هما و مين احنا؟
يا ريت تفكرى قبل ما تكتبى لانك مش عارفة ان كذبك مفضوح 
يادى الخيبة


----------



## ghaleb (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

دون أدنى إزادة أو تطويل "أشهد الله وأشهد ملائكته وحملة عرشه وأشهدكم أنني بريء من كل ما تقولون وأنني لا أعبد إلا الله وحده -لا شريك له"
وقد لاحظت جدلكم وشدتكم في المراء فلم أرى في ذلك إلا محاولتكم لإقناع أنفسكم بما ليس فيه حق فأنتم لا تحاولون إقناع المسلمين بذلك لسابق علمكم كما تكررت في كثير من المداخلات أنهم لن يقتنعوا بمثل هذا الهراءولكنكم تحاولون التثبت بعقيدتكم الواهية.
أنا لن أخوض في حديثكم ولكنني أحذركم لقاء الله يوم القيامة وحسابكم على عقيدتكم وقولكم على حبيبي عيسى ابن مريم مخلص البشرية ما لا يرضى من القول.
تخيل نفسك أمام سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام يسألك "هل قلت لك أنا الله أو قلت لك اعبدني؟"
بالله عليكم أجيبوا أنفسكم بالحقيقة قبل أن تموتوا وتحاسبوا على ما تقولون فلا تستطيعون ردا


----------



## Christian Knight (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*



ghaleb قال:


> دون أدنى إزادة أو تطويل "أشهد الله وأشهد ملائكته وحملة عرشه وأشهدكم أنني بريء من كل ما تقولون وأنني لا أعبد إلا الله وحده -لا شريك له"
> وقد لاحظت جدلكم وشدتكم في المراء فلم أرى في ذلك إلا محاولتكم لإقناع أنفسكم بما ليس فيه حق فأنتم لا تحاولون إقناع المسلمين بذلك لسابق علمكم كما تكررت في كثير من المداخلات أنهم لن يقتنعوا بمثل هذا الهراءولكنكم تحاولون التثبت بعقيدتكم الواهية.
> أنا لن أخوض في حديثكم ولكنني أحذركم لقاء الله يوم القيامة وحسابكم على عقيدتكم وقولكم على حبيبي عيسى ابن مريم مخلص البشرية ما لا يرضى من القول.
> تخيل نفسك أمام سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام يسألك "هل قلت لك أنا الله أو قلت لك اعبدني؟"
> بالله عليكم أجيبوا أنفسكم بالحقيقة قبل أن تموتوا وتحاسبوا على ما تقولون فلا تستطيعون ردا



*حبيبى نحن الذين نشفق عليك لانك ترفض عبادة الله الحقيقى المتجسد بعدما عرفت الحقيقة وان كنت تريد ان تتبرأ من الحقيقة فانت الخاسر وليس الحق
ثم تكلم عن نفسك عندما تقول انك لن تقتنع لان هناك غيرك كثيرين اقتنعوا ولا تصف كلام الله بالهراء لان الهراء هو كلام محمد ومن ارسله وليس كلام الله
نصيحتى لك,......
امن بالله الحقيقى قبل ان توافيك المنية لانه بعدها لا يوجد فرصة للتوبة*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

" أهيه الذى أهيه ، وقال هكذا تقول لبنى إسرائيل أهيه أرسلنى إليكم " [ خروج 3 : 14 ] 

سأل موسى الله، عندما ظهر له بلهيب نار في العليقة عن أسمه: " فقال موسى لله ها أنا آتى إلى بني إسرائيل وأقول لهم إله آبائهم أرسلني إليكم. فإذا قالوا ما أسمه فماذا أقول لهم؟" (خر3 :13).
والاسم في القديم لم يكن مجرد علامة (Lable) للشخص، بل يدل في الأغلب عن خواص وجوهر وصفات صاحبه، وعلى معناه(1). وهناك أداتان في العبرية للسؤال عن الاسم:
" ماه –mah " ,HGJD تساوى في العربية "ما – what" "ما أسمه ". وتسأل عن خاصية وصفه وجوهر الشخص، أو عن حادثه هامه ارتبطت بشخصه(2).
"مى – mi" والتي تساوى في العربية " من " وتسأل عن نسب الشخص أو بعض ملامحه الخارجية (3).
وقد استخدم موسى النبي الأولى " ما اسمه "، لأنه أراد أن يعرف أكثر من مجرد الاسم، أراد أن يعرف جوهر الاسم ومغزاه وخواصه وصفاته. فأجابه الله عما سأل وكشف له ما تاقت إليه نفسه:
" فقال الله لموسى أهيه الذي أهيه". وقال هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل "أهيه" أرسلني إليكم… يهوه إله آبائكم إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب أرسلني إليكم. هذا أسمى إلى الأبدي وهذا ذكرى إلى دور فدور" (خر 14:3، 15).وعبارة " أهيه الذي أهيه " أو "Eheyeh asher Eheyeh " منقولة حرفياً من النص العبري إلى اللغة العربية. وهذا ما حدث أيضاً في الترجمات السريانية والفارسية والكلدانية التي نقلت النص كما هو(4)، وقد أجمع علماء اليهود في القديم وآباء الكنيسة في القرون الأولى وبقية علماء الكتاب المقدس واللغة العبرية في كل العصور، على أن الاسم "أهيه – Eheyeh" مشتق من الفعل العبري "هايا –Haya"، فعل الكينونة " أكون – Etre – to Be". وقد ترجم بهذا المعنى " أكون "، " الكائن " وأحياناً " هو " في كل الترجمات العالمية.
1 - فقد ترجم في اللغة اليونانية المعروفة بالسبعينية (LXX):
والتي قام بها سبعون من علماء اليهود في القرن الثالث (282ق.م) قبل ميلاد المسيح: 
"ego eimi ho On… ho On a pestalke me"(5) وترجمت حرفياً إلى الإنجليزية: 
" Iam THE BEING… THE BEING has sent me" أي " أنا هو الكائن… الكائن أرسلني ".
2 - وترجم في اللاتينية (The Volgate):
" Iam Who am " = "Ego Sum Qui sum "(6) و Sum " تعنى، أكون، أوجد، أحيا. أي أن الترجمة ركزت على الوجود المطلق للذات الإلهية "أكون الذي أكون".
3 - وترجم في العربية التي هي شقيقه العبرية:
"أكون الذي أكون… أكون أرسلني" (ترجمة دار الكتاب المقدس).
وترجم في الكاثوليكية اليسوعية:
"أنا هو الكائن… الكائن أرسلني" (الترجمة اليسوعية).
وترجم في الترجمة اليسوعية الحديثة (1989م):
" أنا هو من هو… أنا هو أرسلني إليكم"(7).
ويعلق أصحاب الترجمة في الهامش قائلين:
"بما أن الله يعنى نفسه فهو يستعمل صيغة المتكلم "أنا هو"… لكن من الممكن أيضاً أن نترجم النص العبري حرفياً فنقول: "أنا هو من هو". وهذا يعنى بحسب قواعد الصرف والنحو العبرية "أنا هو الذي هو"، "أنا هو الكائن". وهكذا فهمه أصحاب الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية. فالله هو الكائن الوحيد حقاً… يتضمن هذا المقطع مُسبقاً تلك التوسعات التي سيأتي بها الوحي (راجع رؤ8:1): " أنه كائن وكان يأتي. وأنه القدير ". أي " الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء ".
وترجم في الترجمة العربية الجديدة (1993م):
" أنا هو الذي هو …. هو الذي أرسلني ".
وفي الهامش: " أنا هو الذي سأكونه ".
واحتفظت الترجمة البيروتية بالنص العبري كما هو:
" أهيه الذي أهيه… أهيه أرسلني".
وهذا ما سبق أن فعله أبو الفرج وفسره كالآتي:
" الأبدي الذي لم يذهب بعيداً "(8).
4- وترجم في كل الترجمات الإنجليزية القديمة والحديثة(9) كالآتي:


"أكون الذي أكون"
"أكون ما أكون"
"أكون الذي أكون"
"أكون الذي أكونه"
"سأكون ما أكون… أكون أرسلني".
“I Am Who I Am"
“I Am What I Am"
“ I Am That I Am"
“I Am That is Who I am"
“I Will Be What I Will Be… I Am has sent me"

5- وترجم إلى الفرنسية:

"أكون الذي أكون… أكون أرسلني
وأيضاً
“Je suis qui Je suis"
“Je suis qui serai"(24)

وجاء في معجم اللاهوت الكتابي المترجم عن الفرنسية:
"أنى كائن"(10).
وهناك ترجمة فرنسية أخرى للحاخام اليهودى ذوى ( مع تعليق ) تقول(11):
“Je suis ce qui je suis Lemmuable. Le juste, aujourd, hui, Comme heir et demain: Seigneure, Eternel”:
"أكون ما أكون، أكون غير المتغير، العادل أمس واليوم وغداً"
6- مغزاها في كل الترجمات:
وبالرغم من أن الترجمة السريانية نقلت النص كما هو بدون ترجمة إلا أن القديس أفرا يم السرياني ( القرن الرابع الميلادي) ترجمها في تفسيره لسفر الخروج إلى: "أنا هو الكائن… الكائن أرسلني" وفسرها: " أنا الأزلي الذي لا أول له ولا بدء ولا نهاية ولا عدم"(12).
وقد فهمت وأدركت جميع الترجمات القديم والحديثة مغزى الاسم، "الكائن"، "أنا هو"، "أنا هو الكائن"، "أكون"، ومعناه وجوهره. فهو يعبر عن شخص الله وكينونته، كيانه، وجوهره وصفاته، ووجوده الدائم، المستمر، السرمدي، الأزلي الأبدي، الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية. فهو الموجود الدائم، في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل، أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد، "الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي". الموجود أبداً بلا بداية ولا نهاية، في كل زمان وقبل الزمان وبعده. فهو الكائن الذي يكون، بل ولابد أن يكون لأنه عله الكون وسبب وجوده. وهو الكائن الواجب الوجود، عله واصل وسبب كل وجود "خالق كل السموات وناشرها، باسط الأرض ونتائجها، معطى الشعب عليها نسمة والساكنين فيها روحاً" (اش42 :5)، " أنا أنا هو وليس إله معي. أنا أميت وأحيى.. أنى أرفع إلى السماء يدي وأقول حي أنا إلى الأبد" (تث32 :39).
كما يعنى الاسم أيضاً ويعبر عن حضور الله الدائم والمستمر والفعال. وهناك تفسير رائع لمتى هنرى يقول:
هو الموجود بذاته، إذ أن وجوده (being) في ذاته ولا يعتمد في وجوده على أحد ما، فأعظم وأحسن إنسان في العالم يقول: " بنعمة الله أنا ما أنا " (1كو15 :10) ولكن الله يقول بصوره مطلقة – وأكثر من أي مخلوق، سواء كان إنسان أو ملاك، " أنا ما أنا ". الكائن الموجود بذاته والذي لا يمكن أن يكون سوى المكتفي بذاته، فهو نبع البركة وكل الكفاية.
وهو أبدى وغير متغير، ودائماً هو هو، أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد، سيكون ما يكون، وما هو كائن ( يكون is) (رؤ1 :8).
ولن نكتشفه بالبحث. فمثل هذا الاسم يوصل ما يختص بالله بوضوح ودقه، ويقول في تأثير: " لماذا تسأل عن أسمى وهو عجيب " (قض13 :18)، ما أسمه وما أسم ابنه أن عرفت؟" (ام30 :4).
هل تسأل ما هو الله؟ ليكفينا أن نعرف أنه:
" يكون ما يكون وما كان أبداً وما سيكون أبداً "(13).
7- " أهيه – الكائن في الفكر اليهودي ":
كان اسم الله " أهيه" يعرف بين اليهود الذين كانوا يعيشون في الشتات ويستخدمون اليونانية في أحاديثهم بـ " الكائن – ho On" وذلك بحسب الترجمة اليونانية التي كانت معهم.
والكائن كما بينا هو أسم الله الذي يعبر عن كينونته ووجوده وجوهره. وكانوا يعرفون "ho On– الكائن" أكثر من الأصل العبري " أهيه ". وكانوا فيلو (Philo) الفيلسوف اليهودي الأسكندرى يستخدم اللفظ اليوناني "الكائن"، في القرن الأول الميلادي، كالاسم الحقيقي لله(14).
أما يهود فلسطين فكانوا يعرفون الاسم في أصله العبري " أهيه " كما فسروا بنفس المعاني السابقة:
جاء في ترجوم جوناثان وترجوم أورشليم:
" هو الذي تكلم والعالم كان، الذي تكلم وكل الأشياء وجدت "(15).
وجاء في المدراش على الخروج 14:3 "أنا أكون الذي كنت وأكون والذي أكون الآن والذي سأكون في المستقبل "(16).
وجاء في ترجوم Joll على نفس النص: " أنا الذي كنت وسأكون "(17).
وجاء في نفس الترجوم على التثنية (39:32): " أنا أكون الذي يكون والذي كان، وأنا أكون الذي سيكون ولا يوجد إله ساوى "(18).
8- " أهيه – الكائن – ho On " في العهد الجديد:
ورد في سفر الرؤيا اسم "الكائن ho on" كاسم الله المعبر عن سرمديته خمس مرات، وقد ورد مضافاً إليه بعض أوصاف الله وألقابه الأخرى: "الرب الإله"، " القادر على كل شئ أي كلى القدرة، " القدوس " و " العادل ":
+ " نعمة لكم وسلام من الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي"(رؤ1 :4).
+ " أنا هو الألف والياء (البداية والنهاية) يقول الرب الإله الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شئ " (رؤ1 :8).
+ " قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الإله القادر على كل شئ الذي كان والكائن والذي يأتي" (رؤ4 :8).
+ " نشكرك أيها الرب الإله القادر على كل شئ الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي " (رؤ11 :17).
+ " عادل أنت أيها الكائن والذي كان والذي يكون " (رؤ16 :5).
وهذا هو نفس ما جاء في خروج (14:3) ولكن، هنا، بصوره متوسعة، وتفصيلية أكثر، وتفسيرية أكثر، تعبر عن كينونة الله وجوهره وتضيف ألقابه وصفاته، كالقدوس والقادر على كل شئ والعادل والرب الإله، كما تعبر عن سرمديته، وجوده الدائم المستمر، الدائم الوجود، الأزلي الأبدي، الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية.
وقد ركز الوحي هنا على ثلاث تقسيمات للزمن:
"الذي كان – الكائن – والذي يكون أو الذي يأتي"
أي الذي كان منذ الأزل بلا بداية، والكائن في الحاضر والماضي والمستقبل، الموجود دائماً، والذي يأتي أو الذي يكون كما هو كائن وكما كان، إلى الأبد بلا نهاية، فهو الدائم الوجود، السرمدي.
9- " أهيه – الكائن – ho On" وآباء الكنيسة:
أدرك أباء الكنيسة منذ البدء وفهموا مغزى إعلان الله لأسمه الذي أعلنه لموسى " أهيه الذي أهيه " وعرفوا بالتسليم والدراسة وإرشاد الروح القدس أنه يعنى " الكائن "، " الموجود الواجب الوجود "، " أكون الذي أكون "، " أنا هو الكائن "، " أنا هو الموجود "، " أنا هو الذي يوجد "، " الذي يكون "، أي الله في جوهره وفي أبديته وفي كينونته:
+ قال العلامة أوريجانوس (185 – 245م):
" الذي وحده هو الذي يكون (الكائن –ho On) والذي يأتي"، ثلاث تقسيمات في الزمن للاسم الواحد (الكائن –ho On) الذي يكون"(19).
وأيضاً: " الآن، كل الأشياء مهما كانت في ذاك الذي يوجد حقاً والذي قال لموسى: " أكون الذي أكون"(20).
+ وقال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي (296 – 373م):
" عندما نسمع " أكون الذي يكون " و " في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض " و " أسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد " و " هكذا يقول الرب القدير " ندرك أن المقصود هو الجوهر البسيط المقدس غير المدرك للذي يكون"(21).
+ وقال هيلارى أسقف بواتييه (315- 67/368م):
" وفي هذه الكتب (كتب موسى والأنبياء) يعطى الخالق، الله نفسه، شهادة عن نفسه بالكلمات التالية: " أكون الذي أكون "، وأيضاً هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: الذي يكون أرسلني إليكم ".
وذهلت حقا لهذا التعريف الواضح لله الذي عبر عن المعرفة غير المدركة للطبيعة الإلهية بكلمات أكثر ملائمة للذكاء البشرى. لأنه لا يمكن أن يدرك العقل صفة لله تميزه أكثر من وجوده. لأن الوجود بالمعنى المطلق لا يمكن أن يتضمن ما له بداية وما سيكون له نهاية، ولا يمكن للذي يضم الآن استمرارية الوجود (الأبدية) وقوة (مصدر) السعادة التامة أن لا يكون له وجود في الماضي ولا في المستقبل، لأن ما هو إلهي لا يمكن أن يكون له بداية أو نهاية. وبما أن أبدية الله لا تنفصل عن ذاته، لذا يليق به هذا الشيء الواحد الوحيد: الذي هو يكون. كتأكيد لأبديته المطلقة (التي لا تنتهي)"(22).
+ وقال القديس اغريغوريوس أسقف نيزينزا (325 – 389م):
" الذي يكون والله، هما الاسمان الخاصان بجوهره، ومن هذين الاسمين، بصفة خاصة، الذي يكون، ليس لأنه عندما تكلم إلى موسى على الجبل وموسى سأله: ما أسمه، فقط. فقد دعي نفسه عندما أوصى موسى أن يقول للشعب: الذي يكون أرسلني، بل لأن هذا الاسم هو الأكثر ملائمة ودقه أيضاً… فنحن نسأل عن طبيعة ذي الوجود المطلق وغير المتحد بآخر، فالكينونة بمعناها اللائق خاصة بالله بصفة مطلقة وغير محدودة بكلمات مثل قبل أو بعد، لأنه لا يوجد فيه ماضي أو مستقبل"(23).
وقال أيضاً: "الله كان دائماً ويكون وسيكون، أو بمعنى أدق، هو الكائن دائماً… فهو موجود أبداً، وهكذا يسمى نفسه عندما يتعامل مع موسى على الجبل. وهو يجمع في ذاته كل الوجود (Being) لأنه لا بداية له ولا نهاية "(24).
+ وقال القديس اغريغوريوس أسقف نيصص (339 – 394م):
" توضح كلمة الأسفار المقدسة علامة واحدة للاهوت الحقيقي، التي تعلمها موسى من الصوت العلوي (الذي من فوق)، عندما سمعه يقول:
" أنا هو الذي يوجد "، لذا يليق بنا أن نؤمن أنه هو وحده اللاهوت الحق الذي وجوده وجود أبدى وغير محدود (لا نهائي)"(25).
وقال أيضاً أن الله "في ظهوره الإلهي لموسى أعطى نفسه اسم الموجود عندما قال "أكون الذي أكون"(26).
+ وقال امبروز أسقف ميلان (340 – 397م):
" الاسم هو ما يميز الشيء وبواسطته يمكن أن يفهم. وأنا من رأى موسى، عندما سأل: " ما أسمك؟ ". فقد أراد أن يعرف ما يخص الله وأن يعرف شئ خاص عنه. ولأن الله كان يعرف ما يدور في عقله، لذا لم يخبره باسمه بل بعمله، أنه لا يعبر عن أسم عام بل خاص عندما يقول: " أكون الذي أكون "، لأنه لا يوجد شئ أكثر تميزاً لله من كونه الموجود دائماً "(27).
+ ويقول القديس جيروم (342 – 420م):
" يقول الرب في الخروج: " أكون الذي أكون " وهكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: " الذي يكون أرسلني إليكم "… الله الذي يكون دائماً، ليس له بداية من خارج ذاته، وهو أصل ذاته وسبب جوهره الذاتي" (28).
+ وقال أغسطينوس أسقف هيبو (354 – 430م):
" وبكونه وحده الذي يوجد، قال: " أكون الذي أكون " و " قل لبني إسرائيل: الذي يكون أرسلني إليكم ". لم يقل، الرب الإله، القدير، الرحيم، العادل، ولو قال لهم هذا لكان محقاً تماماً ولكنه… أجاب أنه هو الذي يكون الذي يدعى الكائن ذاته"(29).
+ أخيراً قال يوحنا الدمشقي (675 – 749م):
" يبدو أن أكثر أسماء الله، المنطوق بها، مصداقية هو " الذي يكون " كما يقول هو ذاته على الجبل في جوابه لموسى " قل لبني إسرائيل: الذي يكون أرسلني" لأنه يحفظ في ذاته كل الوجود(30).


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن». (يوحنا8: 58و59). 

خلفية هذا الإعلان العظيم أن المسيح كان قد قال إن الذي يؤمن به لن يرى الموت إلى الأبد. فاعترض السامعون من اليهود على هذا الكلام وقالوا له: «أ لعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات؟ والأنبياء ماتوا. من تجعل نفسك؟». فقال لهم: «أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح». سألوه: «ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أ فرأيت إبراهيم؟» (يوحنا8: 57). ونحن نعرف أن إبراهيم أتى قبل المسيح بنحو ألفي عام. لكن لاحظ - عزيزي القارئ - أن المسيح لم يقل إنه هو الذي رأى إبراهيم، بل قال إن إبراهيم هو الذي تهلل بأن يرى يومه، فرأى وفرح. وهنا جاء الإعلان العظيم، الذي وقع كالصاعقة على هؤلاء الأشرار غير المؤمنين، إذ قال لهم المسيح إنه ”كائن“ قبل إبراهيم! 


دعني قبل أن أذكُر لك معناها، أذكِّرك بما قاله يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح: «إن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي» (يوحنا1: 15). ومعروف أن يوحنا ولد قبل المسيح بنحو ستة أشهر، وهذا معنى قول المعمدان «الذي يأتي بعدي». لكن المعمدان يقول عن هذا الشخص: «صار قدامي، لأنه كان قبلي». فكيف يمكننا فهم أن المسيح الذي ولد بعد يوحنا المعمدان بنحو ستة أشهر، كان قبل يوحنا، إن لم نضع في الاعتبار لاهوت المسيح؟ 

والآن ما الذي يعنيه قول المسيح: ”أنا كائن“ قبل إبراهيم. لاحظ أن المسيح لا يقول لليهود: ” قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كنت“، بل أرجو أن تلاحظ عظمة قول المسيح: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، ”أنا كائن“». إنها كينونة لا علاقة لها بالزمن، كينونة دائمة!

إن عبارة ”أنا كائن“ تعادل تماما القول ”أنا الله“ أو ”أنا الرب“ أو ”أنا يهوه“ الذي هو اسم الجلالة بحسب التوراة العبرية. فهذا التعبير ”أنا كائن“ هو بحسب الأصل اليوناني الذي كتب به العهد الجديد ”إجو آيمي“، وتعني الواجب الوجود والدائم، الأزلي والأبدي. فمن يكون ذلك سوى الله؟ 

وعبارة ”أنا كائن“ مشتقة من الفعل ”أكون“، والذي منه جاء اسم الجلالة ”يهوه“. وقد تكررت هذه العبارة ”إجو آيمي“ عن المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا 21 مرة (3×7). كأن المسيح يرى في نفسه بحسب ما أعلن عن ذاته، أنه هو ذات الإله القديم الذي ظهر لموسى في العليقة في جبل حوريب. والذي أرسل موسى ليخرج بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر

ومن ضمن مرات استخدام المسيح لهذا الاسم عن نفسه، هي ما قاله المسيح في هذا الأصحاح عينه لليهود: «إن لم تؤمنوا أني ”أنا هو“ (إجو آيمي) تموتون في خطاياكم» (يوحنا8: 24). 

ومرة أخرى لما تحدث لتلاميذه عن خيانة يهوذا الإسخريوطي قبل حدوثها، فقال: «أقول لكم الآن قبل أن يكون (أي قبل أن تتم الأحداث)، حتى متى كان تؤمنون أني أنا هو ”إجو آيمي“ (أي أنا الله، علام الغيوب)» (يوحنا13: 19).

وفي حادثة إلقاء القبض على المسيح في البستان، عندما سأل المسيح الذين أتوا للقبض عليه: من تطلبون؟ قالوا له يسوع الناصرى. قال لهم يسوع: ”أنا هو“ (أي ”إجو آيمي“). ويعلق البشير على ذلك بالقول إنهم رجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض (يوحنا18: 4). فهم لم يقدروا أن يقفوا أمام مجد شخصه!

إن هذا الإعلان الذي ذكره المسيح في يوحنا 8: 58 يعتبر أعظم الأدلة والبراهين على لاهوت المسيح بحيث لو أنه ليس لدينا في كل الكتاب سوى هذا الإعلان لكان يكفي، ولو أنه لدينا العديد من البراهين كما سنرى الآن. 

ولقد فهم اليهود جيدًا ماذا كان المسيح يقصد من هذه الأقوال، ولم بكن ممكنًا التجاوب مع ذلك الإعلان العظيم إلا بأسلوب من اثنين، إما أن ينحنوا أمامه بالسجود باعتباره الله، أو أن يعتبروه مجدفًا. وللأسف هم اختاروا الأسلوب الثاني المدمر لهم! ويذكر البشير أن اليهود عندما سمعوا من المسيح هذا الإعلان «رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه، أما يسوع فاختفى، وخرج من الهيكل مجتازًا في وسطهم، ومضى هكذا»، مما يدل على أنهم فهموا ما كان يعنيه المسيح تمامًا، أنه هو الله


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

1 ـ إعلان المسيح عن لاهوته وربوبيته 
  ورغم كل ذلك فقد أعلن الرب يسوع المسيح  حقيقة لاهوته وربوبيّته عشرات المرَّات ولكن بشكلٍ غير مباشرٍ وإنْ كان ذلك بصراحة ووضوح، سواء في الإنجيل للقدِّيس يوحنّا أو في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخري، كما سنري. ونبدأ بإجابة الرب يسوع المسيح لليهود علي سؤالين ؛ الأول سأله هو نفسه لهم والثاني في إجابة له علي سؤال وجهوه هم له في حوار معهم . 



ـ 11 ـ

(1) رب داود، ورب الكل ؛ ففي سؤاله لهم ، رؤساء اليهود ، إستشهد الربّ يسوع المسيح بنبوّة داود النبيّ عن لاهوته وربوبيّته وقال لهم : "مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: « فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً قَائِلاً: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟» فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.  " (مت22/42ـ46) .
  وهنا يؤكِّد الرب يسوع المسيح في سؤاله لهم أنه ربّ داود الجالس عن يمين العظمة في السموات. فمن هو رب داود ؟ والإجابة هي : رب داود هو الله ! فالكتاب يقول : " إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ." (تث6/4) ، وأيضًا " الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ تَتَّقِي وَإِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُ " (تث6/13؛مت4/10). وقد أكَّد ذلك أيضاً السيد المسيح نفسه في قوله " إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. " (مر12/29). والكتاب يقول أيضاً أنَّ الربّ يسوع المسيح نفسه هو هذا الربّ الواحد "لَكِنْ لَنَا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ: الآبُ الَّذِي مِنْهُ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ. وَرَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ: يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الَّذِي بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ وَنَحْنُ بِهِ." (1كو8/6). ويقول القديس بطرس عنه بالروح " هَذَا هُوَ رَبُّ الْكُلِّ. " (أع10/36) . 



ـ 12 ـ

(2) الكائن قبل إبراهيم وإله إبراهيم وفي حوارٍ له مع رؤساء اليهود يقول الكتاب أنه قال لهم " اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ000 قَدْ مَاتَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ وَأَنْتَ تَقُولُ: «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَذُوقَ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي مَاتَ. وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ مَاتُوا. مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟»  أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ0000 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ». "(يو 8/51-56). وهو هنا يؤكِّد ما قاله لتلاميذه " طُوبَى لِعُيُونِكُمْ لأَنَّهَا تُبْصِرُ وَلِآذَانِكُمْ لأَنَّهَا تَسْمَعُ. فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَأَبْرَاراً كَثِيرِينَ اشْتَهَوْا أَنْ يَرَوْا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَرَوْنَ وَلَمْ يَرَوْا وَأَنْ يَسْمَعُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ وَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا." (مت13/16- 17)، "  فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟» قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا. " (يو8/57ـ59) .
  وهنا أثار قوله " قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ " غضب اليهود وجعلهم يحنقون عليه ويقرروا موته رجماً بالحجارة " فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.". لماذا ؟ لأنهم اعتقدوا أنه يجدِّف علي الله وينسب لنفسه ما للَّه ويُسَمِّي نفسه باسم اللَّه، أي يقول " أني أنا الله ". كيف ذلك ؟ لأنَّ كلامه هذا له أكثر من مغزي كلَّها تدلّ علي أنَّه يقول صراحة " أنَّه اللَّه "! 




ـ 13 ـ

أولاً : يقول أنه قبل أنْ يُوجد إبراهيم ، منذ حوالي 2000 سنه ق. م ، كان هو موجوداً. أي أنه يؤكِّد علي وجوده السابق، قبل إبراهيم. وبالتالي علي وجوده السابق للتجسُّد والميلاد من العذراء، فقد كان موجودًا قبل أنْ يظهر علي الأرض، وهذا يعني أنه كائناً في السماء.

ثانياً : يقول بالحرف الواحد " أَنَا كَائِنٌ " ، وهذا القول يعني حرفياً " أنا أكون " و " الكائن " وباليونانية " Ego eimi ـ έγώ ειμί ـI Am  " . وهو هنا يستخدم نفس التعبير الذي عبَّر به اللَّه عن نفسه عندما ظهر لموسي النبيّ في العلِّيقة وعندما سأله موسي عن اسمه فقال " أَهْيَهِ الَّذِي أَهْيَهْ " (وَمَعْنَاهُ أَنَا الْكَائِنُ الدَّائِمُ) . وَأَضَافَ : " هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ : " أَهْيَهْ (أَنَا الْكَائِنُ) ، هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ " . " وَقَالَ أَيْضاً لِمُوسَى : " هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِشَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ : إِنَّ الرَّبَّ « يهوه ـ الكَائِنَ " إِلهَ آبَائِكُمْ ، إِلَهَ إبْرَاهِيمَ وَإسْحقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ . هَذَا هُوَ اسْمِي إِلَى اْلأَبَدِ ، وَهُوَ الاسْمُ الَّذِي أُدْعَى بِهِ مِنْ جِيلٍ إِلَى جِيلٍ " (خر 3/14-15).  أي أنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح يُعطي لنفسه نفس الاسم الذي عبَّر به اللَّه عن نفسه " أنا الكائن الدائم ـ الكائن الذي يكون " والذي يساوي يهوه ( الكائن ) الذي هو اسم الله الوحيد في العهد القديم.  أي أنه يقول لهم " أنا الكائن الدائم " الذي ظهر لموسي في العليقة، وهذا ما جعل اليهود يثورون عليه ويحنقون لأنهم أدركوا أنه يعني أنه



ـ 14 ـ

هو " اللَّه " نفسه " الكائن الدائم ". وهذا الاسم لا يمكن أنْ يُطلَق علي غير اللَّه ذاته والذي يقول اللَّه عنه  " أَنَا الرَّبُّ ( يهوه = الكائن ) هَذَا اسْمِي وَمَجْدِي لاَ أُعْطِيهِ لِآخَرَ " (اش42/8).

ثالثاً : كما أنه الرب يسوع المسيح يستخدم  في قوله هذا ، الزمن الحاضر (المضارع) " أكون ـ έγώ ειμί ـ I am " والذي يدل علي الوجود المستمر، بلا بداية وبلا نهاية، وهو هنا يعني أنه " الكائن " دائماً ، والذي " كان " أزلاً " بلا بداية، والذي سيكون " يأتي " أبداً بلا نهاية ، الموجود دائماً في الماضي بلا بداية، والحاضر دائماً، والمستقبل بلا نهاية، كقوله في سفر الرؤيا " أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/13) .

  إذًا فهو يُعلن صراحة أنه هو الربّ الإله الواحد المعبود، والكائن الأزليّ الأبديّ الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية !! ولذلك فعندما قال له تلميذه توما " رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي " قال له " لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا " (يو20/28-29). وهذا ما أكَّده مرَّات عديدة :



1 ـ فقد أعلن أنه الأزلي الأبدي الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية (غير المحدود بالزمان) :
  حيث يقول هو في سفر الرؤيا  " أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. "(رؤ1/8) .




ـ 15 ـ

† " أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ. الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ." (رؤ1/11) .

† " أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً" (رؤ21/6).

† " أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/13) .

† " لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ1/17) .



2 ـ ويقول" أنا " و " أنا " هو بنفس القوة الإلهية،كما يقولها الله: 
  فيستخدم تعبير " أنا " و " أنا هو έγώ ειμί ـ I  am "، بمعنى أنا صاحب السلطان علي الكون كله والخليقة كلها، وأنا، الله، الكائن علي الكل " الْكَائِنُ عَلَى الْكُلِّ إِلَهاً مُبَارَكاً إِلَى الأَبَدِ" (رو9/5) ، بنفس الأسلوب والطريقة التي تكلم بها ، الله  في العهد القديم. فعندما سأل موسي النبيّ اللَّه عن اسمه قال له الله: " اهْيَهِ الَّذِي اهْيَهْ ( أكون الذي أكون )" (خر3/15) والتي تعني ، كما بينا أعلاه " أنا كائن " ، "أنا الكائن الدائم " والإله الوحيد الذي ليس مثله أو سواه ولا يُوجد آخر غيره أو معه، كقوله اللَّه ذاته في العهد القديم :

† " اُنْظُرُوا الآنَ! أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ وَليْسَ إِلهٌ مَعِي. أَنَا أُمِيتُ وَأُحْيِي. سَحَقْتُ وَإِنِّي أَشْفِي وَليْسَ مِنْ يَدِي مُخَلِّصٌ" (تث32/39) .




ـ 16 ـ

† " مِنَ الْبَدْءِ؟ أَنَا الرَّبُّ الأَوَّلُ وَمَعَ الآخِرِينَ أَنَا هُوَ." (اش41/4) .

† " أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. قَبْلِي لَمْ يُصَوَّرْ إِلَهٌ وَبَعْدِي لاَ يَكُونُ." (اش43/10) .

† " أَنَا هُوَ وَلاَ مُنْقِذَ مِنْ يَدِي. أَفْعَلُ وَمَنْ يَرُدُّ؟" (اش43/13) . 

† " أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ الْمَاحِي ذُنُوبَكَ لأَجْلِ نَفْسِي وَخَطَايَاكَ لاَ أَذْكُرُهَا." (اش43/25) .

† "  أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ" (اش48/12) .

† " أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ مُعَزِّيكُمْ." (اش51/12) .

  ويستخدم الرب يسوع المسيح تعبير " أَنَا " في الموعظة علي الجبل بالمقابلة مع الله، فيقول :   

† " قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ 000 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ " (مت5/21-22) .

† " قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. 000 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. " (مت5/27-28) .

† " وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ 000 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي. " (مت5/31-32) .

† " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ " (مت5/33-34) .



ـ 17 ـ

† " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً." (مت5/38-39) .

† " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ " (مت5/43-44) .

وهو هنا يتكلم كصاحب السلطان علي الشريعة والإله الذي أعطاها وصاحبها. 

كما يستخدم تعبير " أنا هو έγώ ειμί ـ I am "، كما استخدمها اللَّه في العهد القديم، بكل معانيها اللاهوتية التي تؤكِّد لاهوته وكونه هو ذاته اللَّه، اللَّه الكلمة :

† " فَلِلْوَقْتِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «تَشَجَّعُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا»." (مت14/27).

† " لأَنَّ الْجَمِيعَ رَأَوْهُ وَاضْطَرَبُوا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «ثِقُوا. أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا»" (مر6/50) .

† "  فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ»." (مر14/62) .

† " فَقَالَ الْجَمِيعُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ»." (لو22/70) .




ـ 18 ـ

† " فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ لاَ تَخَافُوا»." (يو6/20) .

† " فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً." (يو6/35) .

† " فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ»." (يو6/41) 

† " أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ" (يو6/48) .

† " أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ»." (يو6/51) .

† " ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ»." (يو8/12) .

† " لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ" (يو8/24) .

† " فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي." (يو8/28) .

† " أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى." (يو10/9) .

† " أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ." (يو10/11) .



ـ 19 ـ

† " قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا" (يو11/25).

† " أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ." (يو13/19) .

† "  قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي." (يو14/6) .

† "  فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. " (يو18/6) .

† " أنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ." (رؤ1/8) .

† "  قَائِلاً لِي: «لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" ( رؤ1/17) . 

† "  أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبَِ، وَسَأُعْطِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ." (رؤ2/23) .

† " أنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً " (رؤ21/6) .



3 ـ ولذا فقد أعلن أنه النازل من السماء : 
† " لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي." (يو6/38) .




ـ 20 ـ

† " أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ." (يو6/51) .

† " هَذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. لَيْسَ كَمَا أَكَلَ آبَاؤُكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَمَاتُوا. مَنْ يَأْكُلْ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ " (يو6/58) .

† وهذا ما جعل اليهود يتذمرون عليه قائلين : " وَقَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ يَسُوعَ بْنَ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي نَحْنُ عَارِفُونَ بِأَبِيهِ وَأُمِّهِ. فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ هَذَا: إِنِّي نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ؟»" (يو6/42) .

† " فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ»." (يو6/41) .



4 ـ والخارج من عند الله الآب والذي هو من ذات الآب وفي ذات الآب : 
† "  فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كَانَ اللَّهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. " (يو8/42) .

† " خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ" (يو16/28) .

† " لأَنَّ الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ وَهُمْ قَبِلُوا وَعَلِمُوا يَقِيناً أَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ." (يو17/8) .

† " أَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا رَأَيْتُ عِنْدَ أَبِي" (يو8/38) .

† " فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي" (يو10/32) .



ـ 21 ـ

† " لأَنَّ الآبَ نَفْسَهُ يُحِبُّكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُمُونِي وَآمَنْتُمْ أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتُ." (يو16/27) .

† " خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ" (يو28:16) .

  ويُؤكِّد أنه خرج من عند اللَّه الآب، من قِبَل اللَّه الآب، لأنه هو  نفسه من الآب، من ذات الآب، وفي ذات الآب، فهو عند الآب، في حضن الآب.

† " أَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ لأَنِّي مِنْهُ وَهُوَ أَرْسَلَنِي" (يو7/29) .

† " أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ " (يو14/10) .

† " صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ" (يو14/11) .

  فهو كما يقول القديس يوحنا بالروح " اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ " (يو1/18)، كان عند الآب، في ذات الآب ومن ذات الآب لأنه كلمة اللَّه وعقله الناطق " فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ." (يو1/1) .



5 ـ والواحد مع الآب في الجوهر :
  أنه هو الواحد مع الآب في الجوهر ، الذي من ذات الآب وفي ذات الآب بحسب لاهوته ؛ " اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ " (يو1/18)، " أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ" (يو10/30) ، 



ـ 22 ـ

" أَنِّي أ َنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ 000صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ" (يو14/10-11) .



6 ـ وأنه الموجود في السماء وعلي الأرض وفي كل مكان في آن واحد (غير المحدود بالمكان) :

  يقول عن نفسه " وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. " (يو3/13) . فهو في السماء وعلي الأرض في آنٍ واحدٍ .

  وأيضاً " لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ " (مت18/20 ) . أي أنَّه مع كل من يُصلِّي باسمه في كل مكان .

  وعند صعوده قال لتلاميذه " فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». " (مت28/19-20) . أي أنه معهم في كل مكان وزمان .

  ويقول القديس مرقس بالروح " ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللَّهِ. وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَخَرَجُوا وَكَرَزُوا فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ وَالرَّبُّ يَعْمَلُ مَعَهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُ الْكَلاَمَ بِالآيَاتِ التَّابِعَةِ. " (مر16/19-20) . كان يجلس علي العرش في السماء وفي نفس الوقت كان يعمل مع تلاميذه في كل مكان علي الأرض .



ـ 23 ـ

7 ـ والموجود مع الآب وفي ذات الآب قبل كل خليقة :
  قال لليهود " قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». " (يو8/58) . أي أنه موجود قبل إبراهيم وموجود دائماً " أنا كائن " ، بلا بداية وبلا نهاية .

  وخاطب الآب قائلاً " وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ. " (يو17/5) . وأيضًا " لأَنَّكَ أَحْبَبْتَنِي قَبْلَ إِنْشَاءِ الْعَالَمِ" (يو17/24) .



8 ـ وأنه الحي ومعطي الحياة :
  وقال عن نفسه أنه هو الحيّ الذي لا يموت كإله ، الذي له الحياة في ذاته ومعطي الحياة " فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ " (يو1/4) ، " إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ. " (يو14/19) ، " كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ الْحَيُّ وَأَنَا حَيٌّ بِالآبِ " (يو6/57) ، " وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتاً وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ. " (رؤ1/18) . 



9 ـ  وأنه هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب :
  يقول الكتاب عنه أنه هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب كإله " لأَنَّهُ رَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ وَمَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ " (رؤ17/14) ، " وَلَهُ عَلَى ثَوْبِهِ وَعَلَى فَخْذِهِ اسْمٌ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ " (رؤ19/16) . وأكَّد هو ذاته هذه 



ـ 24 ـ

الحقيقة عندما قال لبيلاطس " مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا " (يو18/36) .



10 ـ وأنه هو الرب ، الله ، ذاته :
  حيث يقول " لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. " (مت7/21) .

" كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟ " (مت7/22) .

  فهو ربّ الطبيعة والذي تخضع له كل عناصر الطبيعة فقد حوَّل الماء إلي خمر (يو2/1ـ10) ، ومشي علي مياه البحر الهائج (مت14/25؛مر6/49؛يو6/19) ، " فَقَامَ وَانْتَهَرَ الرِّيحَ وَقَالَ لِلْبَحْرِ: «اسْكُتْ. ابْكَمْ». فَسَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ وَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ. 000 فَخَافُوا خَوْفاً عَظِيماً وَقَالُوا بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «مَنْ هُوَ هَذَا؟ فَإِنَّ الرِّيحَ أَيْضاً وَالْبَحْرَ يُطِيعَانِهِ! " (مر4/39و41) . وعندما مات كإنسان علي الصليب بحسب الطبيعة البشريّة التي له ، أعلنت الطبيعة احتجاجها " وَأَظْلَمَتِ الشَّمْسُ " (لو23/45) ، " وَإِذَا حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ قَدِ انْشَقَّ إِلَى اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ فَوْقُ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ. وَالأَرْضُ تَزَلْزَلَتْ وَالصُّخُورُ تَشَقَّقَتْ وَالْقُبُورُ تَفَتَّحَتْ وَقَامَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَجْسَادِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الرَّاقِدِينَ وَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْقُبُورِ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ وَدَخَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ وَظَهَرُوا لِكَثِيرِينَ.




ـ 25 ـ

وَأَمَّا قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ يَحْرُسُونَ يَسُوعَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوُا الزَّلْزَلَةَ وَمَا كَانَ خَافُوا جِدّاً وَقَالُوا: «حَقّاً كَانَ هَذَا ابْنَ اللَّهِ». " (مت27/51-54) .



11 ـ وأعلن أنه صاحب السلطان علي كل ما في السموات وعلي الأرض :
  هو ابن الله الوحيد الجنس الذي في حضن الآب ومن ذات الآب (يو1/18) ، الذي له السلطان علي كل ما في السماء وعلى الأرض ، كل ما في الكون كما تنبأ عنه دانيال النبي قائلا أنه " فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً وَمَجْداً وَمَلَكُوتاً لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ. " (دا7/14) . لذا يقول هو نفسه لتلاميذه " دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ " (مت28/18) ، وأن له السلطان حتى على نفسه " لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي " (يو10/18) .



12ـ وأنه كلي العلم ، العالم بكل شيء :
  يقول الكتاب عن معرفته المطلقة بالإنسان " فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ " (مت9/4؛مت12/25) ، " فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ خُبْثَهُمْ " (مت22/18) ، 



ـ 26 ـ

" لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعَ. " (يو2/24) ، "  لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُحْتَاجاً أَنْ يَشْهَدَ أَحَدٌ عَنِ الإِنْسَانِ لأَنَّهُ عَلِمَ مَا كَانَ فِي الإِنْسَانِ. " (يو2/25) ، وقد كشف ما سيحدث في المستقبل لتلاميذه وبحسب تعبيره هو يقول : 

† " هَا أَنَا قَدْ سَبَقْتُ وَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ. " (مت24/25) . 

† " أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ"(يو13/19). 

† " وَقُلْتُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ. " (يو14/29) .

† ووصف لهم كل ما سيحدث لهم بعد صعوده وما سيحدث للكنيسة حتي وقت مجيئه الثاني في مجد " سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً لِلَّهِ. وَسَيَفْعَلُونَ هَذَا بِكُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الآبَ وَلاَ عَرَفُونِي. لَكِنِّي قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتِ السَّاعَةُ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. وَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْبِدَايَةِ لأَنِّي كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ. " (يو16/2ـ4) .

†  وعندما قابل تلميذه نثنائيل أكَّد له أنه رآه وهو تحت التينة قبل أنْ يأتي إليه: " قَالَ لَهُ نَثَنَائِيلُ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ تَعْرِفُنِي؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «قَبْلَ أَنْ دَعَاكَ فِيلُبُّسُ وَأَنْتَ تَحْتَ التِّينَةِ رَأَيْتُكَ». فَقَالَ نَثَنَائِيلُ: يَا مُعَلِّمُ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ! " (يو1/48-49) ، 

† وكشف أسرار المرأة السامرية " قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبِي وَادْعِي زَوْجَكِ وَتَعَالَيْ إِلَى هَهُنَا» أَجَابَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ: 



ـ 27 ـ

«لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ». قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «حَسَناً قُلْتِ لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ لَكِ خَمْسَةُ أَزْوَاجٍ وَالَّذِي لَكِ الآنَ لَيْسَ هُوَ زَوْجَكِ. هَذَا قُلْتِ بِالصِّدْقِ». قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَرَى أَنَّكَ نَبِيٌّ! هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَاناً قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ. أَلَعَلَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ " (يو4/16-19و29) ، 

† وكان يعلم من سيؤمن به ومن لا يؤمن ؛ " لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ عَلِمَ مَنْ هُمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُهُ.  " (يو6/64) .

† وكان يعلم ساعته المحتومة ليصلب " وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَأَجَابَهُمَا: قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ" (يو12/23) ،" أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ" (يو13/1) ، " فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ" (يو18/4) ، وكان يعلم من هو الذي يسلمه " لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ مُسَلِّمَهُ" (يو13/11) ، وبالتجربة عرف تلاميذه أنه يعلم كل شيء "  اَلآنَ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَسْتَ تَحْتَاجُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَكَ أَحَدٌ. لِهَذَا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتَ». أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلآنَ تُؤْمِنُونَ؟ هُوَذَا تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَقَدْ أَتَتِ الآنَ تَتَفَرَّقُونَ فِيهَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي. وَأَنَا لَسْتُ وَحْدِي لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي. قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ»." (يو16/30ـ33) . 




ـ 28 ـ

ولذلك يقول الكتاب عنه " الْمَسِيحِ الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ. " (كو2/2-3) . كما يقول الكتاب عنه أيضًا " يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ هُوَ أَمْساً وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ. " (عب13/8) ، أي غير المتغيِّر .



2 ـ إعلان أنه المعبود 
  قال الله في العهد القديم " الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ تَتَّقِي وَإِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُ وَبِاسْمِهِ تَحْلِفُ. " (تث6/13) ، وقال الرب يسوع المسيح في العهد الجديد " لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ " (مت4/10) . إذًا اللَّه وحده هو المعبود ، والكتاب أيضًا يقول أنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح هو المعبود ، كما سبق وتنبَّأ عنه دانيال النبي قائلاً " كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً وَمَجْداً وَمَلَكُوتاً لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ. " (دا7/13-14) . وقد أعلن هو نفسه أنه الذي يُصلَّي إليه وأنه هو سامع الصلاة، وأنه هو الذي يستجيب للصلاة ، وأنه هو الذي يعطي القوة والغلبة ، الذي يقوي ويجعلنا نغلب الشرير ، فقال:

† " لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ " (مت18/20 ) .




ـ 29 ـ

† " وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذَلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالاِبْنِ." (يو14/13) .

† " إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ" (يو14/14) .

† " لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ." (مت7/21) .

† " وَلِمَاذَا تَدْعُونَنِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ مَا أَقُولُهُ؟ " (لو6/46) . 

† ولذا فقد صلَّت إليه الكنيسة عند اختيار متياس الرسول بديلاً عن يهوذا قائلة: " أيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الْعَارِفُ قُلُوبَ الْجَمِيعِ عَيِّنْ أَنْتَ مِنْ هَذَيْنِ الاِثْنَيْنِ أَيّاً اخْتَرْتَهُ " (أع1/24).

† كما يقول القديس بولس بالروح " مِنْ جِهَةِ هَذَا (آلام شوكة الجسد) تَضَرَّعْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ أَنْ يُفَارِقَنِي. فَقَالَ لِي: «تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضُّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ». فَبِكُلِّ سُرُورٍ أَفْتَخِرُ بِالْحَرِيِّ فِي ضَعَفَاتِي، لِكَيْ تَحِلَّ عَلَيَّ قُوَّةُ الْمَسِيحِ " (2كو12/8-9) .

† كما يشكره لأنه قواه " وَأَنَا أَشْكُرُ الْمَسِيحَ يَسُوعَ رَبَّنَا الَّذِي قَوَّانِي" (1تي1/12) .

† وقال له توما بعد القيامة " رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي" (يو20/28) . 

  فقد أعلن هو أنه المعبود ، وبرهن علي أقواله بأعماله ، ومن ثمَّ فقد قدَّم له تلاميذه والمؤمنون به العبادة ووصفوا أنفسهم بعبيده ، وهذا ما أكَّدوه في افتتاحيات رسائلهم للمؤمنين :

† " يَعْقُوبُ، عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ " (يع1/1) .




ـ 30 ـ

† "  يَهُوذَا، عَبْدُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،" (يه1) .

† "  سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ عَبْدُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَرَسُولُهُ،" (2بط1/1) .

† " بُولُسُ عَبْدٌ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ" (رو1/1) .

† " بُولُسُ وَتِيمُوثَاوُسُ عَبْدَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ" (في1/1) .

† " يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ ابَفْرَاسُ، الَّذِي هُوَ مِنْكُمْ، عَبْدٌ لِلْمَسِيحِ" (كو4/12) .

 † ويقول القديس بولس بالروح " لأَنَّ مَنْ دُعِيَ فِي الرَّبِّ وَهُوَ عَبْدٌ فَهُوَ عَتِيقُ الرَّبِّ. كَذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْحُرُّ الْمَدْعُوُّ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْمَسِيحِ. قَدِ اشْتُرِيتُمْ بِثَمَنٍ فَلاَ تَصِيرُوا عَبِيداً لِلنَّاسِ." (1كو7/22-23) .

  ولأنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح هو المعبود فقد قبل السجود من كل من سجدوا له ، وهو نفسه القائل " لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ " (مت4/10) ولم يمنع أحداً من السجود له ، يقول الكتاب :

† فعند ميلاده جاء المجوس قائلين : " أَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ" (مت2/3) . وسجدوا له " خَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ" (مت2/11) .

† " وَإِذَا أَبْرَصُ قَدْ جَاءَ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ " (مت8/2) .

† " وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهَذَا إِذَا رَئِيسٌ قَدْ جَاءَ فَسَجَدَ لَهُ" (مت9/18).

† " وَالَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ جَاءُوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ " (مت14/33) .

† " وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ 000 فَأَتَتْ وَسَجَدَتْ لَهُ قَائِلَةً: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَعِنِّي!»" (مت15/25) .




ـ 31 ـ

† " والمولود أعمى الذي خلق له المسيح عينين "  وَسَجَدَ لَهُ." (يو9/38) .

  وكما عبده تلاميذه كالرب الإله فقد سجدوا له أيضًا كالرب الإله ، فهم كانوا يعلمون مما تعلموه من الرب نفسه ، وكيهود أصلاً، أنه لا سجود ولا عبادة لغير اللَّه ، وقال الملاك القديس يوحنا في الرؤيا: " انْظُرْ 000 أَنَا عَبْدٌ مَعَكَ وَمَعَ إِخْوَتِكَ الَّذِينَ عِنْدَهُمْ شَهَادَةُ يَسُوعَ. اسْجُدْ لِلَّهِ. " (رؤ19/10؛22/9) ، 

† كما منع القديس بطرس قائد المئة الذي حاول أنْ يسجد له قائلاً " قُمْ أَنَا أَيْضاً إِنْسَانٌ" (أع10/25) . 

† ولكن التلاميذ عبدوه وسجدوا له كالرب الإله ، كما قال له توما " رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي" (يو20/28) . 

† " حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ أُمُّ ابْنَيْ زَبْدِي مَعَ ابْنَيْهَا وَسَجَدَتْ " (مت20/20) .

† وبعد القيامة " وَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ (تلاميذه) سَجَدُوا لَهُ  " (مت28/17؛لو24/25) .

† والمريمتين " وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ." (مت28/9) .

  وفي كل هذه الحالات لا توجد أية إشارة أو تلميح في الكتاب علي أنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح قد رفض ولم يقبل السجود له بل على العكس تماماً فهو المكتوب عنه " وَلْتَسْجُدْ لَهُ كُلُّ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ" (عب1/6)، وأيضًا " لأَنَّنَا جَمِيعاً سَوْفَ نَقِفُ أَمَامَ كُرْسِيِّ الْمَسِيحِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «أَنَا حَيٌّ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ إِنَّهُ لِي سَتَجْثُو كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ وَكُلُّ لِسَانٍ سَيَحْمَدُ اللهَ».  " (رو14/10-11) ،  وأيضًا "  لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ " (في2/10)


----------



## TAREKSHEIR (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

أريد أن أعرف تفسير عن من هو الأب زمن هو الأبن ومن هو الروح القدس .
شكراً


----------



## رحمة من العالمين (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*



ghaleb قال:


> دون أدنى إزادة أو تطويل "أشهد الله وأشهد ملائكته وحملة عرشه وأشهدكم أنني بريء من كل ما تقولون وأنني لا أعبد إلا الله وحده -لا شريك له"
> وقد لاحظت جدلكم وشدتكم في المراء فلم أرى في ذلك إلا محاولتكم لإقناع أنفسكم بما ليس فيه حق فأنتم لا تحاولون إقناع المسلمين بذلك لسابق علمكم كما تكررت في كثير من المداخلات أنهم لن يقتنعوا بمثل هذا الهراءولكنكم تحاولون التثبت بعقيدتكم الواهية.
> أنا لن أخوض في حديثكم ولكنني أحذركم لقاء الله يوم القيامة وحسابكم على عقيدتكم وقولكم على حبيبي عيسى ابن مريم مخلص البشرية ما لا يرضى من القول.
> تخيل نفسك أمام سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام يسألك "هل قلت لك أنا الله أو قلت لك اعبدني؟"
> بالله عليكم أجيبوا أنفسكم بالحقيقة قبل أن تموتوا وتحاسبوا على ما تقولون فلا تستطيعون ردا



ربنا يباركلنا فيك وفى الكلمتين اللى انت قولتهم كلامك ده جميل اوىعلى فكرة انا عضوة ليسة جديدة بس كلامك شدنى شوية انا مسلمةعلى فكرة ياريت على طول تكون اجاباتك حلوة كيدة وفى نهاية كلامى بقولك ربنا يباركلك بجد سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## fredyyy (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*رد مختصر جداَ

إذا تقابلت مع المسيح يوماَ

فلن يقول لك أنا الله فاعبدني 

لكنك ستجد نفسك ساجداَ عند قدميه

وان لم تسجد له الآن طوعاَ 

فستجد له كالديان رغماَ عن إرادتك*


----------



## althani girl (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*احنا المسلمين نسجد لله وحده ولانشرك فيه احد 

والنبي عيسى عليه السلام بشر 

اذا كنتو متاثرين بالمعجزات فما هي

 الا باذن الله *


----------



## DODY2010 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

موضوع رائع واكثر من رائع ربنا يباركك يا new man ,


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*مين قال اننا نسجد لغير الله 

فعندما نسجد للمسيح نحن نسجد لله 

لأن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*


*معجزات المسيح فعلها بسلطانه الشخصي*

مت 28:18  
*** فتقدم *يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض ****


----------



## amali (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*



fredyyy قال:


> *مين قال اننا نسجد لغير الله
> 
> فعندما نسجد للمسيح نحن نسجد لله
> 
> ...



يا استاذ و هل امركم السيد المسيح عليه السلام في كتابكم المقدس و طلب منكم ان تعبدوه و تصلو له؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*يا استاذ و هل امركم السيد المسيح عليه السلام في كتابكم المقدس و طلب منكم ان تعبدوه و تصلو له؟؟؟*
*
لقد قبل المسيح السجود من تلاميذه 
مكتوب:*

مت 16 ,17 
*** *واما الاحد عشر تلميذا فانطلقوا الى الجليل الى الجبل حيث امرهم يسوع.
 ولما رأوه سجدوا له ...****

 مت 9:18 
*** *وفيما هو يكلمهم بهذا اذا رئيس قد جاء فسجد له قائلا ان ابنتي الآن ماتت.لكن تعال وضع يدك عليها فتحيا*.***

مت 8:2 
*** *واذا ابرص قد جاء وسجد له قائلا يا سيد ان اردت تقدر ان تطهرني****

مت5: 5, 6 
*** *وكان دائما ليلا ونهارا في الجبال وفي القبور يصيح ويجرح نفسه بالحجارة.
فلما رأى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له****

يو 9: 35-  39
*** *فوجده وقال له أتؤمن بابن الله.
 اجاب ذاك وقال من هو يا سيد لأومن به.
 فقال له يسوع قد رأيته والذي يتكلم معك هو هو.
  فقال أومن يا سيد.وسجد له****


*إقرأ الآيات بعناية من فضلك*


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
اما بعد
اما عما ذكرت بان ملك تواضع فهل سيخرج ويقول  للناس انا الملك فانحنوا لى فهذا ليس بالقياس الجيد لماذا؟
لان اى كتاب مقدس او بالمصطلح المعروف كتاب سماوى يبنى فى الاصل عقيدة وان لم يبنى عقيدة كان اتباعة امعة لا عقيدة لهم ولا مبدأ  وكان بالاحرى الكتاب غير مقدس واى الة يجب ان يعرف اتباعة من هو فالله عرفنا بنفسة  وانة هو المعبود الواحد فقال قل هو الله احد الله الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يولد ولم يكن لة كفوا احد   فاذا كان المسيح الة وجب علية ان يعرف الناس بانة الالة وانة صاحب الامر والنهى حتى يعرفوا مع من يتحدثوا وحتى يحيى من حيى عن بينة ويهلك( اى يموت) من هلك عن بينة 
 اما ما ذكرتة من قول فرعون ما علمت لكم من الة غيرى وقولة  انا ربكم الاعلى فسياق الاية يعرفك انة ما حكاة القرأن ليس من باب تعريف ان غرعون الة للمسلمين بل ليعرفك مدى الجرم والتعدى الذى  تعداة فرعون حتى على رب العالمين مع ذلك الله قال لسيدنا موسى واخية هارون اذهبا الى فرعون انة طغا فقولا لة قولا لينا  لعلة يتذكر او يخشى  وليس معنا هذا ان كل من نادى بانى انا ربكم فى اى مكان قلنا لة انت ربنا  
 فارجوا ان تضع الايات فى نصابها وفى مكانها  
 والى جديد
 شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

ممنوع النسخ من المواقع المحمدية وممنوع تفسير نصوص الكتاب المقدس على هواك.
لو عندك سؤال يبقى تضع النص وتعترف بعدم فهمك ونحن نشرح لك بكل سرور.

Christian Knight


----------



## Basilius (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*ياريت و للمرة الاخيرة و اي مداخلة ستحذف بعد ذلك 
الموضوع اكثر من عشر صفحات تكلمنا فية مرارا 
فياريت من يدخل و يرمي بمقالات عقيمة نسخ و لصق 
يقرا الموضوع من اولة بدل الاسلوب الساذج دة *


----------



## fredyyy (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*الاستاذ شمس يظهر انك لم تقرأ مشاركة FREDYYY

ليس لك أن تفسر الكتاب المقدس

 لكن قف أمامه باحترام 

وقل أنا عاجز عن فهمه

كدة تفهم*


----------



## jfal (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*يا مسلم لا تتحدى الادارة كى لا يتم طردك فقد كتبت هذا الموضوع قبلا وحذفته لك واعلمتك ان السبب هو النسخ من المواقع المحمديةوهذا اخر انذار.
فلو عندك سؤال منطقى فاهلا وسهلا نجيبك عنه بكل سرور اما النسخ من المواقع المحمدية فلا نتساهل معه.*


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى :
 اما بعد من قال لك ان الامر نسخ ولصق بلا علم لو انك قرأت ما قدمت بة نفسى فى صفحة التعارف لعرفت من يكتب 
2_ ما اكتبة ليس على هواى كما تذكر فانا قرأت واستمعت لشرح وتفسير   واسمحلى استخدم عباراتك (عقيمة) وانا قلت سابقا ان عندى انجيل واقوم بفضل الله فية بنفسى بدراستة واخراج ما ف ية وقريبا باذن الله اخرج الى النور المسيح فى الانجيل اما ام وضعتة فهى اسئلة وكان بالاحرى طالما ان كم قلت للرد على الشبهات ان ترد على الاسئلة بدلا من ان تحذفوها فلا تستخدم طريقة الحكومة فى الرد على ما يدور عليها من شبهات وهو ان تقوم بالقاء المعارض فى المعتقل وعلى فكرة ان مشترك فى اكثر من ملتقى لم اجد حذف الا لكلمات نابية او بذيئة اما تفسير خاطئ فيقوم بالرد علية اصحاب الاختصاص والا لن يكونوا اصحاب الاختصاص   وستظل الشبهة شبهة 
شمس


----------



## fredyyy (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*ليس لك نصيب في فهم كلام الله

طالما أنت بعيد عن حياة التوبة والرجوع الى الله

العناد لايفيد!!!*


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*ولما انت بتدرس الانجيل بنفسك كما تزعم يا شمس فلماذا اضطريت للنقل من المواقع المحمدية؟
اليس هذا اثبات كافى على كذبك؟*


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد
 يعلم الله سبحانة وتعالى انى وجدتكم الان فى تعصب شديد ويعلم الله انى لم انسخ من المواقع المحمدية كما يذكر من يذكر  وانا من البداية قلت انا ارحب بالمشاركات اذا كانت محترمة اما ان يتهمنى احد بالكذب فلاكذاب يعلم نفسة جيدا  وسئل رسول الله ايكون المؤمن بخيل قال نعم وسئل ايكون المؤمن جبانا قال نعم وسئل ايكون المؤمن كذابا قال لا
 وانا ارى انة لا احد استطاع الرد على ما اكتب الا بالمهاترات والتجريح الشخصى اما الرد العلمى فلا ولو كان هناك احد منكم بالفعل عندة علم لرد على ما ذكرت
 اما بخصوصو تفسير  الانجيل كما يحلوا لى كما قال احدكم فانروا الى تفسيرات زكريا بطرس ولقاء الذى تم فى الكنيسة فى شبين عن ان القرأن يثبت ان عيسى هو الالة ووالله كلما سمعت تفسيرا ضحكت جدا من هذا الذى يدعى انة رجل دين وباحث ثم هو يفسر بطريقة لا تقبل التفسير
 انتظر الرد
 شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

ولا ادرى ما هى حياة التوبة من صاحب حياة التوبة هل هى ان اذهب للبابا واقول لة اغفرلى ابى ام اذهب للة مباشرتا واقول لة ربى اغفرلى خطيئتى يوم الدين


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*يا شمس لو عندك سؤال محدد فاهلا وسهلا اما المهاترات فلن تؤدى لشىء ومفيش داعى لانكار ان موضوعك كان منسوخ*


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> ولا ادرى ما هى حياة التوبة من صاحب حياة التوبة هل هى ان اذهب للبابا واقول لة اغفرلى ابى ام اذهب للة مباشرتا واقول لة ربى اغفرلى خطيئتى يوم الدين



*معذورة لجهلك بالمسيحية واسمحى لى ان اصحح لكى معلوماتك لان البابا لا يغفر والوحيد الذى لديه سلطان الغفران هو السيد المسيح فقط*


----------



## fredyyy (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*ولا ادرى ما هى حياة التوبة من صاحب حياة التوبة ...... *

*حياة التوبة : ان تكون لك النية الصادقة بأن تُقر وتعترف بخطيتك وتكره الخطية*

اع 2:38 
*** *فقال لهم بطرس توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس* ***

*صاحب حياة التوبه : المؤمن بعمل المسيح الكفاري
الايمان بان دم المسيح يطهر من كل خطية*

 1يو 1:7 
*** *ولكن ان سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية.* ***

*ام اذهب للة مباشرتا واقول لة ربى اغفرلى خطيئتى يوم الدين*

*لن تستطيع الدخول والاعتراف الى الله بدون دم المسيح*

عب 9:12 
*** *وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة الى الاقداس فوجد فداء ابديا ****

عب 10:19 
*** *فاذ لنا ايها الاخوة ثقة بالدخول الى الاقداس بدم يسوع* ***


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
 انا لن ازيد من المهاترات وانا ادرى بما كتبت ولو كنت صادقا فيما تزعم فانقل لى ما كتبت وقل لى اين ما نسختة 
 اما ان البابا او القمص او غيرة لا يفعل شيئ من هذا فاقرأ
التوبة و الكنيسة :

الكنيسة لها عمل كبير في توبة كل إنسان : يدخل في نطاقه عمل التعليم و الإرشاد ، و عمل الرعاية و الافتقاد ، و نقل أعمال الروح القدس و عطاياه من أجل خلاص كل أحد و نقل استحقاقات الدم الكريم . و الكنيسة هي الوسط الروحي الذي يساعد على حياة التوبة و هي التي تقدم للتائب سر الاعتراف و تمنحه الحل و الغفران . و في الكنيسة يجد التائب القلب الذي يأتمنه على أسراره .

- الاعتراف أمام الكاهن: 

وهو ليس اعتراف أمام الكاهن لشخصه، بل بصفته وكيل سرائر الله "هكذا فليحسبنا الإنسان كخدام المسيح ووكلاء سرائر الله" (1كو1:4).
وبصفته أيضاً ممثل للكنيسة، والمسئول عنها، وعن نقاوة أعضائها. فالكاهن مفوض من الله ومن الشعب لمباشرة مهام وكالته
ولهذا فعندما يقر التائب بخطاياه أمام الكاهن إنما هو في الواقع يعترف بها إلى الله أمام الكاهن. وقد تجلي هذا المفهوم في قول يشوع لعخان بن كرمى: "يا ابني أعط الآن مجداً للرب إله إسرائيل، واعترف له وأخبرني الآن ماذا عملت. لا تُخفِ عنى" (يش19:7). وهذا عين ما كان يحدث في كنيسة العهد الجديد في عصر الآباء الرسل، كما يوضح الكتاب بقوله: "وكان كثيرون من الذين آمنوا يأتون مقرين ومخبرين بأفعالهم، وكان كثيرون من الذين يستعملون السحر يجمعون الكتب ويحرقونها أمام الجميع" (أع18:19ـ19). 
وعن هذا المفهوم السليم قال قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث:

{ الاعتراف على الأب الكاهن، باعتباره وكيلاً لله أو خادماً له، وليس بصفته الشخصية فالذي يعترف عليه، إنما يعترف على الله في سمع الكاهن، ويذكرنا هذا بقول يشوع بن نون لعخان بن كرمي: "أعترف لله، وأخبرني ماذا فعلت. لا تُخفِ عنى" (يش19:7)} (حياة التوبة والنقاوة – قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث – ص221
فهل عرفت انى اعرف ان الاعتراف امام الكاهن وهو لازم للتوبة ولا تنفع بغيرة 
والى جديد 
شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

ولا ادرى ما هى المواقع المحمدية الممنوع النسخ منها وايضا لا ادرى ما هو السبب فى عدم النقل بالرغم من التزامى بهذا  فلعمرى هذا ما تفعلة الحكومة وغيرها من المستبدين اكتب ما تريد ونحن ننشر ما نريد
شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

اما انة الخوف من الحق فصاحب الحق لا يخشى من احد لان الحجة معة والدليل والبرهان ام انكم تتبعوا ما حدث مع  مهرائيل فى فلمها تسئل ولا يجيب عليها احد ام ان ما قصتوة فى هذا الفلم حرام على المسلمين ان كان حدث اصلا ولو حدث فخطأ وحلال للنصارى لانة لا دليل عندهم
شمس


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*السبب فى منع النسخ من المواقع المحمدية بكل بساطة هو ان من يفعل ذلك ليس شخصا يريد حوار وانما ببغاء ينقل الكلام دون فهم ويا ليته كلام موضوعى وانما تكون دائما مجموعة ادعاءات تقطر جهلا.

لكن عدا ذلك فنحن لن نعترض على النقل واحييك على انك نقلت كلاما من مصدر مسيحى, فانا لا اعرف ما هو المصدر تحديدا لكن كلامك عن الاعتراف هو من مصدر مسيحى بلا شك,..........

لكن طبعا كالعادة مكملتش جميلك يا شمس لانك لجأت للتدليس ولجأت لتكبير عبارة (هي التي تقدم للتائب سر الاعتراف و تمنحه الحل و الغفران) ظنا منك انها توافق ادعاءك بأن الكاهن يغفر وهو ظن خاطىء طبعا لانه المقصود ان المؤمن يحصل على الغفران من الكنيسة على اساس انه تاب واعترف وغفر له الله وليس على اساس ان الكاهن او اى انسان اخر قد غفر له لان الله فقط هو الذى يغفر.*


----------



## fredyyy (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*هنا مناهل المعرفة 

فإذا كنت تريد المعرف أهلاَ بك 

نحن لا نريد أن تُثبت لنا شيئاَ

خلي علمك لنفسك*

ام 10:19 
**** كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية.اما الضابط شفتيه فعاقل.****


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
اما بعد فيا ايها الاستاذ المشرف لا تستخدم معى الفا مثل دلست او كذبت فى بعض الاحيان لانى استطيع ان اقول وارد بشكل اقوى مما تقول  ولكن انا الزمت نفسى بهذا الادب فى الحوار فاذا حاورت فحاور ما اكتب ولا تتهم النوايا والسرائر لانة لا يعلمها الا واحد فقط وهو رب العالمين  وانا ذكرت لك المصدر فى نهاية ما كتبت ولم ادلس مثلما قلت فارجع الى المصدر وتأكد  اما ذكرك بانك تتوب الى الله مباشرتا فهذا اصلا موضوع لا يهمنى كثيرا فهذا شأنك تبت الى الله مباشرتا او تبت على يد كاهن او يد راهب وبالمناسبة ( لا يصح الاعتراف اما راهبة )  وانا اذا سئلت احد ما فى امر وانكرة فانا لا اعيدة علية واقبل منة انكارة وامرة الى الله تعالى لانة يعلم السر واخفى
 ولى سؤال 
هل تصح التوبة  بلا اعتراف امام 
 ولماذا تعترف اما قس او كا هن اليس الاعتارف امام الله يكفى 
ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس. 23 من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له.ومن امسكتم خطاياه أمسكت

وقيل ايضا
.فكل ما تربطه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السموات.وكل ما تحله على الارض يكون محلولا في السموات. 20
وفى رسالة يعقوب الرسول عندما قال "أمريض أحد بينكم فليدع قسوس الكنيسة فيصلّوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب. وصلاة الإيمان تشفى المريض، والرب يقيمه. وإن كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له" (يع5: 14، 15) ولئلا يظن البعض أنه بدهن المريض بالزيت والصلاة من أجله، تغفر له خطاياه؛ أكمل مباشرةً وقال "اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات، وصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكى تشفوا، طِلبة البار تقتدر كثيراً فى فعلها" (يع5: 16). فعندما قال: إن كان قد فعل خطية تُغفر له، استدرك سريعاً وقال "اعترفوا" أى لا تُغفر لهذا المريض الخطية إلاّ إذا اعترف. 

لقد وردت نصيحة فى سفر الأمثال: "من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح، ومن يُقِر بها ويتركها يُرحم" (أم28: 13) فلم يذكر هنا أنه يعترف فى سرّه، بل قال: يُقِر بها لكى لا يكتُمها، لأن الإقرار هو بالإفصاح بالكلام، أى يُمارس الاعتراف بأن يذكرها ويعترف بها "من يُقر بها ويتركها يُرحم". إذاً لا يكفى أنه يترك الخطية، ولكن ينبغى أيضاً أن يعترف بها.

ولذلك يقول يوحنا الرسول فى رسالته الأولى "إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهّرنا من كل إثم" (1يو1: 9) فكلمة "إن اعترفنا بخطايانا" ليس المقصود بالاعتراف هنا مجرد أن يعترف الإنسان بينه وبين نفسه لأنه لم ترِد إطلاقاً فى الكتاب المقدس آية واحدة تقول بأن يعترف الإنسان فى سره، بينما وردت عدة آيات تدل على أن الاعتراف يتم  أمام الكاهن.. وهكذا كان الإنسان فى العهد القديم أيضاً يعترف بخطاياه. بل الجماعة أيضاً أحياناً كانت تعترف بخطيّتها إن كانت خطيّة جماعية.


نقطة الاختلاف بيننا وبين البروتستانت فى موضوع الاعتراف هى: بعد مراجعة النفس ومحاسبة النفس، هل ينبغى أن يتم الاعتراف أمام الأب الكاهن؟ أم يكفى أن يعترف الإنسان بينه وبين الله؟.. 

أحياناً يقول البروتستانت: إن كان لابد من الاعتراف، فمن الممكن الاعتراف أمام أى أخ من الإخوة. طبعاً هذا الكلام معارض لتعاليم الكتاب المقدس، كما أوضحنا ونضيف إلى ذلك ما ذُكر عن المرأة الخاطئة.

يقول الكتاب عن المرأة الخاطئة إنها كانت خاطئة فى المدينة وعرفت أن يسوع فى بيت الفريسى "وإذا امرأة فى المدينة كانت خاطئة إذ علمت أنه متكئ فى بيت الفريسى جاءت بقارورة طيب. ووقفت عند قدميه من ورائه باكية وابتدأت تبل قدميه بالدموع وكانت تمسحهما بشعر رأسها وتُقبّل قدميه وتدهنهما بالطيب" (لو7: 37، 38) قال عنها السيد المسيح "قد غفرت خطاياها الكثيرة لأنها أحبت كثيراً" (لو7: 47) وقال لها "إيمانك قد خلّصك" (لو7: 50).

من الممكن أن يدّعى أحد أن المرأة فعلت هذا عند قدمى السيد المسيح، لكن ليس عند الأب الكاهن.. ونحن نقول له: فى زمن هذه المرأة كان السيد المسيح موجوداً على الأرض، لكن بعد صعود السيد المسيح ما العمل؟ وإلى من تعترف؟

السيد المسيح له وكلاء.. والوكيل ليس له نفس سلطان المسيح أن يغفر بدمه هو شخصياً، لكنه يغفر بدم المسيح الذى وكَّله. فهو مجرد وكيل لا يعطِى مما يملكه، بل يأخذ من استحقاقات السيد المسيح ويمنح للمخدومين لذلك يقول "هكذا فليحسبنا الإنسان كخدام المسيح ووكلاء سرائر الله" (1كو4: 1).

والى مذيد اذا اردت المذيد
 شمس


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*انتى سألتى واجبتى نفسك يا شمس بس مش فاهم ما الجديد فى الذى كتبتيه؟؟

فالكلام بيقول ان الاعتراف شرط اساسي لاتمام التوبة والحصول على الغفران فما الجديد الذى لا نعرفه فى ذلك؟؟

واحب اضيف ان الاعتراف له فوائد نفسية عظيمة فهو يزيح نير الخطية من على كاهل الانسان ويجعل الانسان يتقزز من الخطايا التى ارتكبها ولا يعود اليها مرة اخرى.

هل لديكى اسئلة اخرى عن الاعتراف؟*


----------



## fredyyy (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*أعظم شئ يفرحني أنك تقرأ الكتاب المقدس

لكن أنت خارج الدائرة المسيحية

اسمع هذه الحكمة:
( يوجد اعظم رجاء لأعظم خاطئ يقرأ الكتاب المقدس,
ويوجد أعظم خطر لأعظم قديس يهمل قراءة الكتاب المقدس )

لكني أرى أنك تدخلت في تفاصيل دقيقة (خصوصيات المسيحيين )

أسئلة:
* هل تسمح لي أن اتدخل في علاقة الزوجية؟
* هل تسمح لي أن اتدخل في كيفية تربية أولادك ؟
* هل تسمح لي أن اتدخل في كيفية تدبير بيتك ماديا؟
* هل تسمح لي أن اتدخل في ألوان ملابسك وأشكالها؟
* هل تسمح لي أن اتدخل في مواعيد خروجك ودخولك إلى المنزل؟
* هل تسمح لي أن أُجبرك على عدد زوجاتك؟
* هل تسمح لي أن اتدخل في طريقة تناولك للطعام؟

وإذا كان الجواب ب.....لا

فلماذا تتدخل في خصائص البيت المسيحي وأنت تقف في الشارع ؟؟

مسموح لك أن تتكلم فقط وأنت داخل البيت المسيحي.

وأنت تعرف كيف ومتى وبمن تدخل

فكر قبل أن تُجيب

ولك مني كل الإحترام والتقدير*


----------



## fredyyy (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*أعظم شئ يفرحني أنك تقرأ الكتاب المقدس

لكن أنت خارج الدائرة المسيحية

اسمع هذه الحكمة:
( يوجد اعظم رجاء لأعظم خاطئ يقرأ الكتاب المقدس,
ويوجد أعظم خطر لأعظم قديس يهمل قراءة الكتاب المقدس )

لكني أرى أنك تدخلت في تفاصيل دقيقة (خصوصيات المسيحيين )

أسئلة:
* هل تسمح لي أن اتدخل في علاقة الزوجية؟
* هل تسمح لي أن اتدخل في كيفية تربية أولادك ؟
* هل تسمح لي أن اتدخل في كيفية تدبير بيتك ماديا؟
* هل تسمح لي أن اتدخل في ألوان ملابسك وأشكالها؟
* هل تسمح لي أن اتدخل في مواعيد خروجك ودخولك إلى المنزل؟
* هل تسمح لي أن أُجبرك على عدد زوجاتك؟
* هل تسمح لي أن اتدخل في طريقة تناولك للطعام؟

وإذا كان الجواب ب.....لا

فلماذا تتدخل في خصائص البيت المسيحي وأنت تقف في الشارع ؟؟

مسموح لك أن تتكلم فقط وأنت داخل البيت المسيحي.

وأنت تعرف كيف ومتى وبمن تدخل

فكر قبل أن تُجيب

ولك مني كل الإحترام والتقدير*


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

السلام على من اتبع  الهدى 
الحمد لله انى وجدت هذة الر دود فلان عر ق فت عما  ذا  تدا فعون  اماالذى يقوللى انة  لا يصح لة    ان تتدخل  فى ا لا  مور  الشخصية ا  قو ل لة ان الذى علية  ال  شبهة هو دين  فا  ما ان تر د ب علم وا لا  من الا ف ض  ل الا ترد فر د الجاهل  يزيد الطين بلة
شمس


----------



## Christian Knight (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*اعتقد تقدرى تحسنى اسلوبك عن كده يا شمس ويسعدنى ان الاجابة وصلتك*


----------



## fredyyy (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*لقد تكلمت كثيراَ عن:

كيفية الإعتراف
كيفية الغفران بعضنا لبعض
كيف نمسك الخطايا على أحد
كيف نربط ما على الأرض
كيف نصلي للمريض
ولمن سجدت المرأة الخاطئة
وتعرضت للفرق بين الطواف المسيحية

كل هذا أرى أنه غطاء ديني يواري ما في الداخل
--القلب النجس والأفكار الشريرة --

إني أكشف هذا الغطاء أمام كلمة الله* 

* مت 19:4 *
****  فاجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى ****

*خلقهما ذكرا وانثى  (أنثى واحدة ....واحدة فقط.......لكل رجل إمرأة واحدة فقط)

إنك بفعلك غير ذلك تكسر وصية الله 

وكاسر وصية الله ملعون 

وكيف لملعون أن يدخل الى أقداس كلمة الله 

ويفحصها بيدين نجستين 

أنت تحتاج الى دم المسيح ليطهرك أولا 

تحتاج أن تتصالح مع الله أولا

فيؤهلك للوجود في محضرة

ثم تبدأ الحديث عن كل ما هو مقدس

إنها فرصتك الوحيدة الآن لتهرب من غضب الله والإحتماء في دم المسيح*


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

السلام على من  اتب ع الهدى
طيب اية رايك فى اسلوب قلب نجس وشرير وانا قلت والذى خلق السماوات والارض انا استطيع ان ارد باسلوب اشد وانكى مما تكتب ولكن انا  اتركك للمشرف الذى يريد ان يحاف على الكلمات كما يقول ان كان صحيحا فانظر ماذا تكتبوا 
شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

ثم ياعم بالراحة علية  شوية هروب اية  ودم اية الى هايطهرنى وفية حد بيطهرة دم الطاهر من طهر الله روحة  وزودة بالتقوى والايمان ومن عرفة الله دينة الحق  كما ان التوبة هى ان اعترف لله انى ربى تبت اليك فاغفرلى كما قال رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم ما من عبد يذ نب فيتوضئ فيحسن الوضوء ثم يصلى ركعتين ثم يستغفر الله الا غفر لة   او كما قال صلى الله علية وسلم  
 وبصراحة انا مش عارف يعنى اية اأهل للوجود فى محضر ة ؟؟؟
 عمو ما انا قلت وماذلت اكرر واقول انا اتحاور بادب مع من يتحاور بشكل علمى فاستفيدوا وناقشوا بشكل علمى وانا معكم 
شمس


----------



## fredyyy (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*هل يغضب المريض إذا قال له الطبيب عندك التهاب في العين 
هل يغضب المريض إذا قال له الطبيب عندك ثقب في القلب 

أم يسارع بكل طاقته بأن يتناول الدواء
ويخضع لأيدي هذا الطبيب العظيم الذي إكتشف دائه*

*مكتوب:
*****...كذلك هؤلاء ايضا يقاومون الحق.اناس فاسدة اذهانهم ومن جهة الايمان مرفوضون.***


***  لانه من الداخل من قلوب الناس تخرج الافكار الشريرة زنى فسق قتل.
  سرقة طمع خبث مكر عهارة عين شريرة تجديف كبرياء جهل.
  جميع هذه الشرور تخرج من الداخل وتنجس الانسان. ****

****  ولكن ان سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية ****

*هذة هى الآيات التي تصف حالة الانسان البعيد عن المسيح.*


----------



## fredyyy (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*هل يغضب المريض إذا قال له الطبيب عندك التهاب في العين 
هل يغضب المريض إذا قال له الطبيب عندك ثقب في القلب 

أم يسارع بكل طاقته بأن يتناول الدواء
ويخضع لأيدي هذا الطبيب العظيم الذي إكتشف دائه*

*مكتوب:
*****...كذلك هؤلاء ايضا يقاومون الحق.اناس فاسدة اذهانهم ومن جهة الايمان مرفوضون.***


***  لانه من الداخل من قلوب الناس تخرج الافكار الشريرة زنى فسق قتل.
  سرقة طمع خبث مكر عهارة عين شريرة تجديف كبرياء جهل.
  جميع هذه الشرور تخرج من الداخل وتنجس الانسان. ****

****  ولكن ان سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية ****

*هذة هى الآيات التي تصف حالة الانسان البعيد عن المسيح.*


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

المسيح بافعاله وكلامه اشر بها على انه هو الله فما من انسان يقول انا هو الحق و القيامة والحياة كل من مات فسيحيا وانا اقيمه في اليوم الاخر كلمات لاينطق بها انسن عادي فمن هو الحق ومن هو القيامة ومن هو الحياة ان بحق الاه وليس انسان ز


----------



## fredyyy (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*مشاركة بآيات

 يو 14:6  
قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي.

 يو 11:25  
قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة.من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا.

 يو 6:40  
لان هذه هي مشيئة الذي ارسلني ان كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة ابدية وانا اقيمه في اليوم الاخير*


----------



## end (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

متابعة


----------



## dehab (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*



> حسنا يا عزيزي خالد بن الوليد
> 
> سوف اختصر ما كتبته في نقطتين فقط
> حتى لا تصاب بالملل من الكلام المطول .....
> ...


الأستاذ NEW_MAN  إعترف أنه لا يملك الدليل و لم يذكر جملة واحدة من كلامه الطويل تدل على الوهية المسيح جملة واحدة  أين هي يا كل المسيحيين في العالم ؟؟؟؟؟؟

انتم هتفتروا على سيدنا عيسى نبي الله


----------



## dehab (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*انتم بتلفوا وتدوروا ليه عايزين جملة واحدة صريحة من المسيحي عليه السلام بيقول فيها أنا الله اعبدوني   ؟

جملة واحدة فقط ليس الا ؟؟؟؟؟؟

لم المعاندة يا إخواني*


----------



## انت الفادي (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*



dehab قال:


> *انتم بتلفوا وتدوروا ليه عايزين جملة واحدة صريحة من المسيحي عليه السلام بيقول فيها أنا الله اعبدوني   ؟
> 
> جملة واحدة فقط ليس الا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> لم المعاندة يا إخواني*



انت تثق و تؤمن بمحمد... فهل لو قال لك محمد انه هو الله.. هل كنت ستصدقه؟؟؟؟ هل لو قال لك بصريح العبارة انه هو الله.. هل كنت ستصدقه؟؟ظ

لاش جهل بقي معاكم..يعني مش عارفين تفهمو ما بين السطور.. و لا حتي ال علي السطور..
المعاندة من طرفك انت يا عزيزي...ماذا يفعل السيد المسيح لكم اكثر من ذلك؟؟؟
عمل كل اعمال الاله...بلا استثناء.. و انت ماذلت تعاند... فهل كانت الكلمات ستفيد بعد ذلك؟؟؟؟
من السهل ان يقول الانسان انه هو الله.. و لكن هل هو من السهل ان يعمل اعمال الله؟؟؟
هل فكرت في الموضوع بهذا الشكل مسبقا؟؟؟؟
من السهل ان يتكلم اي انسان بأي شئ يريد.. مثل محمدك... و لكن هل الكلام هو الذي يدفعك للايمان ام الافعال؟؟؟

قال السيد المسيح:
  واذا مفلوج يقدمونه اليه مطروحا على فراش.فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج ثق يا بني.مغفورة لك خطاياك. [SIZE=-2]3[/SIZE]  واذا قوم من الكتبة قد قالوا في انفسهم هذا يجدّف. [SIZE=-2]4[/SIZE]  فعلم يسوع افكارهم فقال لماذا تفكرون بالشر في قلوبكم.[SIZE=-2]5  ايما ايسر ان يقال مغفورة لك خطاياك.ام ان يقال قم وامش.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]6[/SIZE]  ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا.حينئذ قال للمفلوج.قم احمل فراشك واذهب الى بيتك.

و بهذه الكلمات اوضح لنا سلطانه.. فهو من السهل ان يطلق الانسان اي كلام.. و لكنه من الصعب تنفيذه.. فالسيد المسيح غفر له خطاياه و شفاه.. كي يثبت لامثالك ان له ايضا سلطان مغفرة الخطايا...فلا تقول لي ان هذا بأمر الله.. لانه هنا لم يطلب من الله.. و لم يصلي في لحظتها.. و لكنه بكل عفوية قال له مغفورة لك خطاياك.. وفي هذا النص القصير.. نجد انه غفر الخطايا.. انه شفي المفلوج.. و انه علم ما في نفسهم.. 
فكيف تتجمع كل هذه الاشياء في شخص ان لم يكن هو الله؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*




dehab قال:


> *انتم بتلفوا وتدوروا ليه عايزين جملة واحدة صريحة من المسيحي عليه السلام بيقول فيها أنا الله اعبدوني ؟*





dehab قال:


> *جملة واحدة فقط ليس الا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *لم المعاندة يا إخواني*




يا مرحبا يامرحبا, مسلم اخر مغيب  لم يقرأ صفحة من الموضوع الذي تمتد صفحاته للعشرات

نعم هناك ادلة بل و اعظم مما سألت لتبيان الوهية المسيح

و ابسطها الذي لم يستطع احدكم على مواجهته هو ما جاء في يوحنا 5 و العدد 18



> فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.


 
فها هو المسيح عادل نفسه بالله, بل و قال انه و الأب واحد

اما العبود لله, فهو مذكور مرارا و تكرارا في العهد القديم و لك منه
التثنية الأصحاح 6 العدد 13 الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ تَتَّقِي وَإِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُ وَبِاسْمِهِ تَحْلِفُ. 

للمزيد اتبع رابط البحث الجديد
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/results.php?Ch=تعبد&section=all&page=1

سلام و نعمة


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

الظاهر ان المسلمين لن يفهموا ولا يريدون ان يفهموا هذا الكلام الذي فاله القران لو يقله المسيح ابدا واما بخصوص لاهوت المسيح فهو اله رغم كل شئ اقراو القران والنجيل بقلب نير عندها تفهمون وكفا لف ودوران:t32::a82:


----------



## fredyyy (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*أحبائي 

من ذا الذي عندما يقول ( أن هو ) يسقط الأعداء أمامه على الأرض 

إنه الله ............... ولو رفض غير الفاهمون

يوحنا الأصحاح 18 العدد 6 

فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 

أذكّركم ........... أعداء الله لا يفهمون أقوال الله 

** أطاعت جميع الحيوانات ( الغير عاقلة ) الله ودخلت الى الفلك 

والإنسان العاقل ( بكل تميّزة ) يرفض الطاعة ولا  يُصدق أن المسيح هو الله*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*يو 1:14 والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا.

يو 6:62 فان رأيتم ابن الانسان صاعدا الى حيث كان اولا.*

*اع 2:30 يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه*

*اع 20:28 احترزوا اذا لانفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي اقامكم الروح القدس فيها اساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه.*

*رو 1:3 عن ابنه.الذي صار من نسل داود من جهة الجسد*

*2كو 5:16 وان كنا قد عرفنا المسيح حسب الجسد لكن الآن لا نعرفه بعد.*

*غل 4:4 ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان ارسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس*

*كو 1:19 لانه فيه سرّ ان يحل كل الملء.*

*كو 2:9 فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا.*

*1تي 3:16 وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد*

*عب 10:5 لذلك عند دخوله الى العالم يقول ذبيحة وقربانا لم ترد ولكن هيأت لي جسدا.*

*1بط 4:1 فاذ قد تألم المسيح لاجلنا بالجسد*

*1يو 4:2 بهذا تعرفون روح الله.كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله.*

*1يو 4:3 وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله*

*2يو 1:7 لانه قد دخل الى العالم مضلّون كثيرون لا يعترفون بيسوع المسيح آتيا في الجسد.*


*مت 11:27 كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف الابن الا الآب.ولا احد يعرف الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له.*

*لو 10:22 والتفت الى تلاميذه وقال كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف من هو الابن الا الآب ولا من هو الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له.*

*يو 1:18 الله لم يره احد قط.الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر*

*يو 3:35 الآب يحب الابن وقد دفع كل شيء في يده.*

*يو 5:21 لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء.*

*يو 5:23 لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب.من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله*

*يو 5:26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.*

*يو 10:15 كما ان الآب يعرفني وانا اعرف الآب*

*يو 14:9الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب*

*1يو 2:23 كل من ينكر الابن ليس له الآب ايضا ومن يعترف بالابن فله الآب ايضا*

*2يو 1:9 كل من تعدى ولم يثبت في تعليم المسيح فليس له الله.ومن يثبت في تعليم المسيح فهذا له الآب والابن جميعا.*

*يو 5:18 فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله*

*في 2:6 الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه*

*يو 7:29 انا اعرفه لاني منه وهو ارسلني.*

*يو 16:15 كل ما للآب هو لي*

*يو 17:10 وكل ما هو لي فهو لك وما هو لك فهو لي وانا ممجد فيهم.*

*يو 12:45 والذي يراني يرى الذي ارسلني.*


----------



## mo'men (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*ارجو حذف عضويتى فوراً*

المسيح عيسى بن مريم عند النصارى هو اله
اليهود يتهمونه بانه ولد غير شرعى 
المسلمون الايمان عند المسلمون لا يصح الا بالايمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر , فكل المسلمون يؤمنون بالمسيح كرسول من أولى العزم من الرسل ولكنه ليس الله وليس ابن الله وليس عقل الله
لذا فإذا وجدتم فى موقع انسان يسب المسيح فهو قطعاً ليس مسلم ولعله يهودى يهدف للوقيعه بين المسلمين والنصارى.
السؤال لكل المسيحين لماذا ؟
الملحدين والعلمانيين والبوذيين وغيرهم لا يؤمنون بأن المسيح ولد بطريقة إعجازية لذا فهم فى الغالب سيصدقون قول اليهود أنه ولد بغير زواج.
اما المسلمون فيعظمون المسيح ويؤمنون بأنه رسول وان امه طاهرة .
إذن فآخر دين تعادوه هو الإسلام .أتتركون من يعبد البقر والأصنام ومن يتهم مريم فى شرفها تتركون كل هؤلاء ولا تعادون الا المسلمين؟!!!ولا تهاجمون بوذا ولا الهندوس اللذين يحرقون الأرمله مع زوجها المتوفى ويعبدون البقر ولكن تهاجمون نبى الإسلام 
سبحان الله و لا حول ولا قوة إال بالله العلى العظيم.
محمد بفضل الله حول جزيرة العرب من عبادة الأصنام لعبادة الله وحده وحده وامر المسلمين ببر الوالدين و أن يصلوا على الأنبياء فقال صلوا عليهم فإنهم أرسلوا كما أرسلت كما نهى عن وأد البنات وعن الربا وعن الزنا وعن الظلم فهل يعقل أنه كان يتلقى تلك التعاليم من الشيطان؟
"أن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان وإيتاء ذى القربى وينهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغى يعظكم لعلكم تذكرون"
جيلان : المسيح فى الإسلام وجيه ومؤيد بالمعجزات و بالروح القدس نعم , وهو روح من الله اى سول الله كما ورد بكتابك على لسان المسيح كلمة روح بمعنى نبى حيث كان يعلم اصحابه كيف يعرفون أن كان الروح من عند الله ام كاذب اى نبى من الله ام كاذب
ام كونه علم على الساعه أى علامة تدل على قربها لأنه ينزل من السماء قبيل الساع ولكنه بشهادته فى انجيلك يقول" أما تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بها أحد ولا الملائكة ولا الابن الا الأب " فكيف يقول المسيح فى الانجيل انه لا يعلم موعد القيامة وأنت تقول أنه هو الله ؟
سيدنا موسى حول عصى الى ثعبان حقيقى يبتلع وليس سحر او زئبق ومع ذلك فهو رسول وليس اله.
قال المسيح فى الأنجيل اللذى بأيدى النصارى اليوم ان اولى الوصايا ان الله واحد . فاذا كان الله واحد فالمسيح ليس الله فان المسيح شكر الله وصلى لله وسيجلس عن يمين الله فكيف يكون هو والله واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## املا (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

على فكره يا مسلمين الانجيل مش خياط يفصل ايات على كيفك 

فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ. 

دي كفايه خلاص بتنكروا ليه 

هي قناعه عند المسلم انو مافيش هيك ايه


----------



## mo'men (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

يدعى كثير من النصارى ان المسيح لا يمكن ان يقول صراحه أنا الله والا اتهم بالجنون ولكن 
الله يحاسبنا اذا لم نعترف بانه وحده ربنا لا اله غيرة ولذلك قالها صراحة فى العهد القديم وفى القرآن بل وعلى لسان المسيح فى العهد الجديد يقول المسيح انه لكى يكون للانسان حياه ابديه يجب ان يعرف الوصايا و اول الوصايا هى انه لا اله الا الله 
فى القرآن "اننى انا الله لا إله إلا انا فاعبدنى وأقم الصلاة لذكرى"
وفى التوراه أعداد كثير يقول الله لموسى ان يبلغ شعب اسرائيل ان لا إله غيره ونحن نعرف الوصايا العشر فما أولها ؟ 

فلو كان المسيح الهاً وكان منكر ألوهية المسيح كافر مستحقاً للعقاب لكان المسيح ذكر ذلك صراحةً


----------



## انت الفادي (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارجو حذف عضويتى فوراً*



mo'men قال:


> المسيح عيسى بن مريم عند النصارى هو اله
> اليهود يتهمونه بانه ولد غير شرعى
> المسلمون الايمان عند المسلمون لا يصح الا بالايمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر , فكل المسلمون يؤمنون بالمسيح كرسول من أولى العزم من الرسل ولكنه ليس الله وليس ابن الله وليس عقل الله
> لذا فإذا وجدتم فى موقع انسان يسب المسيح فهو قطعاً ليس مسلم ولعله يهودى يهدف للوقيعه بين المسلمين والنصارى.
> ...



انت عمال تحط افكار و استنتاجات و كلها غلط في غلط.

اولا: من قال ان المسيح اله و الله اله اخر؟؟؟؟ لا احد سوي القرأن.
ثانيا: من من اليهود قال ان المسيح ابن زنا؟؟؟ لا احد سوي القرأن.

بالنسبة الي اولا: نحن لم نقول ان المسيح اله غير اللله.. بل هو و الله واحد.. اذن لا يوجد سوي اله واحد و هو الله الذي هو ايضا السيد المسيح.

بالنسبة لثانيا: يعرف اليهود ان السيد المسيح ابن يوسف النجار و مريم العزراء.. لان مريم كانت مخطوبة للنجار.. فكيف يتهمونها بالزنا ..  متي و اين اتهموها بذلك؟؟؟

عزيزي.. هاتين التهمتين التي لفقها الينا القرأن ليس لها وجود.. يكفي ان تسأل المسيحيين.. هل المسيح اله .. و الله اله اخر؟؟؟ سيكون الرد بلا.. و اسأل اليهود.. هل المسيح ابن زنا.. سيقولون لك ايضا لا..

اذن من الذي يخدعك هنا؟؟؟ نحن ام القرأن؟؟؟
فكر جيدا.. و ابحث جيدا.


----------



## انت الفادي (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*



mo'men قال:


> يدعى كثير من النصارى ان المسيح لا يمكن ان يقول صراحه أنا الله والا اتهم بالجنون ولكن
> الله يحاسبنا اذا لم نعترف بانه وحده ربنا لا اله غيرة ولذلك قالها صراحة فى العهد القديم وفى القرآن بل وعلى لسان المسيح فى العهد الجديد يقول المسيح انه لكى يكون للانسان حياه ابديه يجب ان يعرف الوصايا و اول الوصايا هى انه لا اله الا الله
> فى القرآن "اننى انا الله لا إله إلا انا فاعبدنى وأقم الصلاة لذكرى"
> وفى التوراه أعداد كثير يقول الله لموسى ان يبلغ شعب اسرائيل ان لا إله غيره ونحن نعرف الوصايا العشر فما أولها ؟
> ...



و هنا اجد انك تكرر نفس اللغط  و الخزعبلات بكل بساطة دون حتي ان تفكر في كلامك او حتي تستفسر عن ايماننا..
من قال لك ان المسيح اله و ان الله اله اخر؟؟؟؟ معني كلامك انه هناك الههين..و هذا كفر يا عزيزي.. و لكن الله اله اوحد و ليس اثنين...
فالسيد المسيح هو الله بلاهوته.. هل هذه معادلة صعبة؟؟


----------



## ra.mi62 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*



> الأستاذ NEW_MAN إعترف أنه لا يملك الدليل و لم يذكر جملة واحدة من كلامه الطويل تدل على الوهية المسيح جملة واحدة أين هي يا كل المسيحيين في العالم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> انتم هتفتروا على سيدنا عيسى نبي الله


 , وهل النبي عيسى كانت له اعجوبة


----------



## الحوت (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح ....*

*تحياتي لاستاذي الكبير نيو مان :yaka:
*




NEW_MAN قال:


> هل قال المسيح : أنا هو الله فاعبدوني ...
> هكذا دائما يسأل الاخوة المسلمين



*وانا اقول للمسلمين هل تؤمنون ان فرعون هو الله ؟؟!!!

لنقرأ ما قاله فرعون :


{ فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى } ( النازعات : 24)

فهو قد قال لنفسه بانه الله .. فلماذا لا يؤمن به المسلمون ؟!

ان الأمر لا يتعلق بمجرد كلمات انما بافعال اليس كذلك ..

فالرب يسوع المسيح قام بجميع الافعال التي يفعلها الله .. ونسب لنفسه الصفات الالهية !

وقال عند استعلانه لرسوله الحبيب :

{ فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول والآخر ,والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت } ( رؤيا :17:1)

فالمسيح وبكل صراحة يقول انه اله لان الاله هو الاول والاخر ..
 ولا احد قبله ..

وهو الحي ..
 وقد مات على الصليب ثم قام وهو حي الى ابد الابدين وله مفاتيح الهاوية والموت ..
بمعنى انه يحيي ويميت ..
ويكافأ الابرار ويدين الاشرار ..

وقال ايضاً : 

{ واكتب الى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا . هذا يقوله الاول والآخر الذي كان ميتا فعاش } ( رؤيا 8:2)

وقال في ختام السفر والكتاب المقدس كله :

{ وها انا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله . انا الالف والياء . البداية والنهاية . الاول والآخر } ( رؤيا 13:22)

من الذي سياتي ثانية ويجازي .. ؟
 انه المسيح
وماذا قال عن نفسه ؟

انه الالف والياء !
والبداية والنهاية !
والاول والاخر !

والان من هو الوحيد الذي يستحق هذه الالقاب ؟

لنقرأ :

{ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود . انا الاول وانا الآخر ولا اله غيري } ( اشعيا 6:44)

{ من فعل وصنع داعيا الاجيال من البدء . انا الرب الاول ومع الآخرين انا هو } ( اشعيا 4:41)

{ اسمع لي يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذي دعوته . انا هو . انا الاول وانا الآخر } ( اشعيا 12:48)

والآن .. بما ان الرب ( يهوه ) اله اسرائيل هو " الاول والاخر " ولا اله غيره ..
وان المسيح يقول ايضاً عن نفسه بانه " الاول والاخر والبداية والنهاية " ..
اذن فهو والله ( يهوه ) واحد ..!

وبما ان الله يرسل الملائكة فالمسيح ايضاً يرسل الملائكة وهم " ملائكته "!

{ هذه الاقوال أمينة وصادقة والرب اله الانبياء القديسين ارسل ملاكه } ( رؤيا 6:22)
وفي نفس الاصحاح نرى بان اله الانبياء القديسين هذا اسمه يسوع !

{ أنا يسوع ارسلت ملاكي } ( رؤيا 16:22)



والان لو وجد مسلماً يكتب ويؤلف ويدعو لنفسه قائلاً :

" انا هو الرحمن الرحيم وانا مالك يوم الدين ومن يحيي ويميت , ورب الملائكة والعرش, والحي القيوم ولي الجلال والاكرام " !​
افلن يحاكموه بتهمة الكفر وادعاء الالوهية ؟!
وبانه يدعي لنفسه بأنه هو الله ؟!

*


----------

